# Companies that deliver to Canada



## jc85

I decided to get a thread going to identify the companies that'll deliver to Canada. I'm sure this will help out all the Canadians who are sick of paying 3-5 times the price here in Canada. So far I have:

Mr. Bundles
Cigar.com
CVM cigars
Pleasant Smoke Shop
Frenchy's (for pipes)

Feel free to add more!


----------



## winnie

Thanks JC!


----------



## kansashat

You might try www.pipesandcigars.com.


----------



## taltos

www.cigarking.com, www.atlanticcigar.com, and www.ljperetti.com are 3 sites that ship internationally. It is important to note that all 3 of these sites are great to deal with and all 3 are actually retail stores who have established an internet presence. If you ask about any of these dealers, they will generally get high grades. Hope this helps. Paul


----------



## Snakeyes

jc85 said:


> I decided to get a thread going to identify the companies that'll deliver to Canada. I'm sure this will help out all the Canadians who are sick of paying 3-5 times the price here in Canada. So far I have:
> 
> Mr. Bundles
> Cigar.com
> CVM cigars
> Pleasant Smoke Shop
> Frenchy's (for pipes)
> 
> Feel free to add more!


Mr. Bundles was alright. They shipped USPS as a gift and packed reasonably well. Prices are pretty good and communication was good.

Cigar.com is quickly becoming my only online cigar stop. Their shipping is first rate (labeled as a gift complete with a gift card inside for any prying eyes, heavy duty bag with water pillow - something Mr. Bundles didn't do) and their prices are very comparable. Just email and ask for Jeff Jackson.

The other 2 I haven't tried but I would add Atlantic Cigar (others have said they are quite good).


----------



## a2vr6

Might al'.so want to add Famous Smoke, but talk to them regarding shipping "options" like using US Post.


----------



## Snakeyes

taltos said:


> www.cigarking.com, www.atlanticcigar.com, and www.ljperetti.com are 3 sites that ship internationally. It is important to note that all 3 of these sites are great to deal with and all 3 are actually retail stores who have established an internet presence. If you ask about any of these dealers, they will generally get high grades. Hope this helps. Paul


While www.cigarking.com ships internationally they do not ship to Canada (at least according to their FAQ)


----------



## Stonato~

Snakeyes said:


> While www.cigarking.com ships internationally they do not ship to Canada (at least according to their FAQ)


very true... anyone looking to buy from Canada must enquire directly with the vendor first for their policies. Sometimes International doesn't include Canada....hmmm OK. I think they know that our duty tax is so high that many shoppers will refuse delivery once the mailman arrives. They don't want the trouble. So the magic question is: Do you ship to Canada? ...and if I refuse delivery will you take the package back? So although some will ship to Canada not all will give you a refund if you refuse acceptance of the package. I know that MrBundles is that won't. 
Some that I have used with success:
Definitely Cigar.com !!!
Holts.com
....and I haven't used AtlanticCigar yet but I've emailed and they said they'll play ball. But won't refund your shipping fees.


----------



## Habsrule29

Ive used http://www.tarheelcigars.com
with no problems receiving my cigars. They have decent prices and a good selection of 5 packs.


----------



## jc85

So I've added a few more companies to this list and some descriptions.

Atlantic Cigars - great guy to deal with on the phone or by e-mail. 
Mr. Bundles
Cigar.com
CVM cigars - I called to ask a few things, left a msg, but didn't get a call back.
Pleasant Smoke Shop
Frenchy's (for pipes) - Frenchy is so friendly! offers a FREE intro package

Holt's - lists the price on the package
Famous - lists the price on the package; collects duties upfront (about 100% of the price of the cigars!)

Hope this helps and thanks to everyone for your input as well! And again, pls feel free to add more if you have had any good experiences with any retailers.


----------



## Old Sailor

I also use billboardtobacco :tu


----------



## kurly

Hey folks, I know I spoke to a couple people individually (I remember who you were, I just won't mention names in case you don't want me to) but some of the txmike's 'cheapsmokes' threads have made me want to hear experiences with some of the other retailers not mentioned yet in this thread.

Any Canucks had experiences (good/bad) with:

cigarsinternational
tampasweetheart
jrcigar
cuancrafters
2guyssmokeshop
mikescigars

Thanks again to everyone involved in this thread.


----------



## TheCigarCellar

Hello All,

I am new here, and just wanted to let everybody know that I own a cigar shop here in the states, and ship internationally (which that is 99% of my business) believe it or not I have a great relationship with cigar.com (Jeff Jackson, Donny, and Tim) where I get all my cigars and accessories from, just to let you know that they stopped doing international orders, and have been giving me all the business, so if there is anything you guys would like let me know. My site is www.thecigarcellar.com, which is currently being redesigned, so it might not have all the products up. But if interested in anything let me know, because like I said I get everything from them, so if you see something you like let me know. [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]

Sincerely,
Anthony


----------



## rborrell

TheCigarCellar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here, and just wanted to let everybody know that I own a cigar shop here in the states, and ship internationally (which that is 99% of my business) believe it or not I have a great relationship with cigar.com (Jeff Jackson, Donny, and Tim) where I get all my cigars and accessories from, just to let you know that they stopped doing international orders, and have been giving me all the business, so if there is anything you guys would like let me know. My site is www.thecigarcellar.com, which is currently being redesigned, so it might not have all the products up. But if interested in anything let me know, because like I said I get everything from them, so if you see something you like let me know. [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]
> 
> Sincerely,
> Anthony


Anthony beat me to announcing his enterprise, but I have just recently placed a small order with him and I will let everyone north of the border know how things go. So far, so good - excellent communications with him and am I looking forward to my first or hopefully many more.

bruce


----------



## Old Sailor

TheCigarCellar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here, and just wanted to let everybody know that I own a cigar shop here in the states, and ship internationally (which that is 99% of my business) believe it or not I have a great relationship with cigar.com (Jeff Jackson, Donny, and Tim) where I get all my cigars and accessories from, just to let you know that they stopped doing international orders, and have been giving me all the business, so if there is anything you guys would like let me know. My site is www.thecigarcellar.com, which is currently being redesigned, so it might not have all the products up. But if interested in anything let me know, because like I said I get everything from them, so if you see something you like let me know. [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]
> 
> Sincerely,
> Anthony


Will give it a look.:tu


----------



## Habsrule29

TheCigarCellar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here, and just wanted to let everybody know that I own a cigar shop here in the states, and ship internationally (which that is 99% of my business) believe it or not I have a great relationship with cigar.com (Jeff Jackson, Donny, and Tim) where I get all my cigars and accessories from, just to let you know that they stopped doing international orders, and have been giving me all the business, so if there is anything you guys would like let me know. My site is www.thecigarcellar.com, which is currently being redesigned, so it might not have all the products up. But if interested in anything let me know, because like I said I get everything from them, so if you see something you like let me know. [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]
> 
> Sincerely,
> Anthony


I bought a box of Cuban Crafters from this company 2 yrs ago. I got them quickly and they were shipped in great shape and I didnt get hit with duty or tax either. I recommend them as well.


----------



## mash

Thanks JC for starting this thread. Kevin


----------



## RHNewfie

rborrell said:


> Anthony beat me to announcing his enterprise, but I have just recently placed a small order with him and I will let everyone north of the border know how things go. So far, so good - excellent communications with him and am I looking forward to my first or hopefully many more.
> 
> bruce


I will have to give this a look see!


----------



## smellyfeet

kurly said:


> Hey folks, I know I spoke to a couple people individually (I remember who you were, I just won't mention names in case you don't want me to) but some of the txmike's 'cheapsmokes' threads have made me want to hear experiences with some of the other retailers not mentioned yet in this thread.
> 
> Any Canucks had experiences (good/bad) with:
> 
> cigarsinternational
> tampasweetheart
> jrcigar
> cuancrafters
> 2guyssmokeshop
> mikescigars
> 
> Thanks again to everyone involved in this thread.


Its been awhile since i last spoke to these companies but i think cigarsinternational, tampasweetheart and jrcigar do not ship to Canada. 2guyssmokeshop do but they will not label the parcel anything else other than what the actual content is.


----------



## mash

smellyfeet said:


> Its been awhile since i last spoke to these companies but i think cigarsinternational, tampasweetheart and jrcigar do not ship to Canada. 2guyssmokeshop do but they will not label the parcel anything else other than what the actual content is.


2guys doesn't seem to ship to Canada.


----------



## TheCigarCellar

Hello All,

I just wanted to thank everybody that has put a good word in for me, and I look forward to possibley doing business with you , BTW Bruce your order has shipped out. I know this is about cigar shops, but you might want to check out Rocky Patels line of stoagies, Recently one of the hottest cigars here in the states.:ss


----------



## War Eagle

I work at http://www.lacigar.com/. We can(and do) ship internationally you just need to contact us via email or phone as our website doesn't calculate international shipping.

Andy

EDIT: Or feel free to pm me.


----------



## Old Sailor

War Eagle said:


> I work at http://www.lacigar.com/. We can(and do) ship internationally you just need to contact us via email or phone as our website doesn't calculate international shipping.
> 
> Andy


Nice site, added to my list...Thanks:tu


----------



## mash

Looks like elfumador.com is another choice. Anyone used them?


----------



## rborrell

As promised, I would let everyone know how things went with my order. Well, today a tap on the door and when I opened it I was greeted by a Canada Post employee (who I actually curl with) and he was looking for a signature for this little box I was to receive. 

I signed his form and opened the box to find my Perdomo Sampler which contained 20 well packaged and humidified cigars. 

Anthony did a great job and I will certainly use him again when space in my humidor allows. 

Here's a pciture of the haul.....

:tu


----------



## kurly

Hey folks, 

Just FYI, I received my order from Atlantic Cigar today.

I will start the review off by saying :tu

So, I started placing this order before I won the lottery, so we're talking August. I really didn't place the order officially until Sep. 5. 

Here's the only catch with Atlantic: Before they allow you to place your first order, they verify your card (for all non-US ship locations). They do this by putting a non-refundable charge on your card, somewhere under $2.00. You need to talk to your CC company to find out how much the charge actually was, then give that information to Atlantic. Once verified they will ship. Personally, I think this is completely reasonable, so I suggest to anyone looking to use this company that you either give yourself another few days to make it through this procedure, or you preempt your next order by doing it nowish.

Between the time I placed my original order and the time they verified my CC, I felt that I should adjust my order, so I asked Steve if that would be possible which he replied, sure. What a guy.

So Last Tuesday I made a bunch of changes late in the day, and Wednesday I received a track-n-confirm e-mail from USPS (Sep. 13). It didn't seem to ship for the next couple days, but needless to say it came in safely today (Sep. 21) via Purolator. 

They really packaged it well, and he shipped it EXACTLY as I requested. 

I would not hesitate to take another dive, but something tells me when I walk through the door tonight with this package, credit card usage won't be the problem. Finding a bed I'm allowed to sleep in will be. 

Pictures to follow


----------



## Prefy

Kurly you sure you have room for those?


----------



## kurly

Hahaha

No. 

My 100ct can't even close after the lottery. Today I hit CT for the 48lt cooler special.

Not that I'm complaining though. 

I'll save that for when this month's credit card statement arrives.


----------



## Cadillac

TheCigarCellar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here, and just wanted to let everybody know that I own a cigar shop here in the states, and ship internationally (which that is 99% of my business) believe it or not I have a great relationship with cigar.com (Jeff Jackson, Donny, and Tim) where I get all my cigars and accessories from, just to let you know that they stopped doing international orders, and have been giving me all the business, so if there is anything you guys would like let me know. My site is www.thecigarcellar.com, which is currently being redesigned, so it might not have all the products up. But if interested in anything let me know, because like I said I get everything from them, so if you see something you like let me know. [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]
> 
> Sincerely,
> Anthony


I can vouch for Anthony. I have ordered many cigars & boxes from this gentlemen so far, and he will take care of you. Glad to see you here man! :tu


----------



## TheDirector

My first mail order ever went smooth through Holts. Carlito's Way sampler. Beauty eh.


----------



## RHNewfie

Atlantic Cigars is A+!!


----------



## mash

For the people that are happy with Atlantic, can you say why? I look at their prices, on Padron at least and they seem high.


----------



## kurly

They apparently price match


----------



## kurly

I'll take a swing at updating the list

Companies Confirmed
mrbundles<o></o>
<o></o>cigar.com<o></o>
<o></o>tarheelcigars<o></o>
<o></o>lynncigars<o></o>
<o></o>atlanticcigar<o></o>
<o></o>cvmcigars<o></o>
<o></o>pleasantsmoke<o></o><o></o>
billboardtobacco<o></o>
thecigarcellar<o></o>
cubancrafters<o></o>
lacigar<o></o>
<o></o>elfumador<o></o>
4noggins  (Pipe Tobacco)<o></o>
frenchyspipes (Pipe Tobacco)

Companies Confirmed (Will Not Ship)
cigarking<o></o>
<o></o>cigarsinternational<o></o><o></o>
tampasweetheart<o></o>
<o></o>jrcigars

Companies Confirmed (Will Ship But Will Not 'Play Ball')
famous-smoke<o></o><o></o>
2guyssmokeshop

<o></o><o></o>On The Fence
holts - One response saying they list prices on the package, another response saying that their transaction went smoothly

Feel free to update (or remove if it violates any rules)


----------



## mash

kurly said:


> I'll take a swing at updating the list
> 
> Companies Confirmed
> mrbundles<O></O>
> <O></O>cigar.com<O></O>
> <O></O>tarheelcigars<O></O>
> <O></O>lynncigars<O></O>
> <O></O>atlanticcigar<O></O>
> <O></O>cvmcigars<O></O>
> <O></O>pleasantsmoke<O></O><O></O>
> billboardtobacco<O></O>
> thecigarcellar<O></O>
> cubancrafters<O></O>
> lacigar<O></O>
> <O></O>elfumador<O></O>
> 4noggins (Pipe Tobacco)<O></O>
> frenchyspipes (Pipe Tobacco)
> 
> Companies Confirmed (Will Not Ship)
> cigarking<O></O>
> <O></O>cigarsinternational<O></O><O></O>
> tampasweetheart<O></O>
> <O></O>jrcigars
> 
> Companies Confirmed (Will Ship But Will Not 'Play Ball')
> famous-smoke<O></O><O></O>
> 2guyssmokeshop
> 
> <O></O><O></O>On The Fence
> holts - One response saying they list prices on the package, another response saying that their transaction went smoothly
> 
> Feel free to update (or remove if it violates any rules)


Glad to see you have Famous Smoke in the right category. I phoned them, and they wanted to charge me "duty" when I ordered. Get a grip.


----------



## l0venpeace

I do, I do!

www.fumeeworld.com/estore


----------



## LAMF

I just got an email from cigar.com saying they dont ship to canada anymore.


----------



## Bear

Just received my order. Everything went smoothly.:tu



TheCigarCellar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here, and just wanted to let everybody know that I own a cigar shop here in the states, and ship internationally (which that is 99% of my business) believe it or not I have a great relationship with cigar.com (Jeff Jackson, Donny, and Tim) where I get all my cigars and accessories from, just to let you know that they stopped doing international orders, and have been giving me all the business, so if there is anything you guys would like let me know. My site is www.thecigarcellar.com, which is currently being redesigned, so it might not have all the products up. But if interested in anything let me know, because like I said I get everything from them, so if you see something you like let me know. [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]
> 
> Sincerely,
> Anthony


----------



## kurly

Companies Confirmed
mrbundles<o></o>
<o></o><o></o><o></o>tarheelcigars<o></o>
<o></o>lynncigars<o></o>
<o></o>atlanticcigar<o></o>
<o></o>cvmcigars<o></o>
<o></o>pleasantsmoke<o></o><o></o>
billboardtobacco<o></o>
thecigarcellar<o></o>
cubancrafters<o></o>
lacigar<o></o>
fumeeworld<o></o>
<o></o>elfumador<o></o>
4noggins  (Pipe Tobacco)<o></o>
frenchyspipes (Pipe Tobacco)

Companies Confirmed (Will Not Ship)
cigar.com
cigarking<o></o>
<o></o>cigarsinternational<o></o><o></o>
tampasweetheart<o></o>
<o></o>jrcigars

Companies Confirmed (Will Ship But Will Not 'Play Ball')
famous-smoke<o></o><o></o>
2guyssmokeshop

<o></o><o></o>On The Fence
holts - One response saying they list prices on the package, another response saying that their transaction went smoothly

Feel free to update (or remove if it violates any rules)


----------



## GWN

Just placed my first order with Atlantic. 
Said they'd bill an amount less that $2 to my card to verified it was indeed my card, but it looks like they just went ahead and billed the full amount anyway, so I assume my sticks are in transit. 
Their prices are really great. Got a great assortment for $100, including a fiver of Serie V lanceros I'm dying to try.


----------



## TheDirector

LAMF said:


> I just got an email from cigar.com saying they dont ship to canada anymore.


They send me catalogues in Canaduh ...how come?


----------



## GWN

Received my first shipment from Atlantic. Well-packed, great sticks. Little pricey on shipping, but still well worth it.


----------



## calgarydetail

has anyone done business with cheaphumidors? I have an order on the way so i know they ship up north, im just curious how hard im going to gethit at customs.

Anyone had any experience with them?

and i will keep you updated as to how they ship :tu


----------



## shaggy

i would like to know the duty and taxes on a hummi if u get hit for them......then i can figure out a cab


----------



## calgarydetail

shaggy said:


> i would like to know the duty and taxes on a hummi if u get hit for them......then i can figure out a cab


I guees i shpould havesaid this in my first post, i ordered 3 boxes of cigasr not a hummi sorry


----------



## mash

Whether you get hit or not is purely luck of the draw, no matter who is shipping to you. Also, the amount seems completely random, and often bears no relation to the value of the cigars.


----------



## shaggy

calgarydetail said:


> I guees i shpould havesaid this in my first post, i ordered 3 boxes of cigasr not a hummi sorry


well order a hummi so i know then....:tu :r


----------



## Snakeyes

mash said:


> Whether you get hit or not is purely luck of the draw, no matter who is shipping to you. Also, the amount seems completely random, and often bears no relation to the value of the cigars.


Ain't that the truth :hn Y'know I vaguely remember something about a "free-trade" agreement...could be my old timers disease kicking in though


----------



## calgarydetail

shaggy said:


> well order a hummi so i know then....:tu :r


im planning on it but not till after christmas. I plan on getting the 400-500 stick foot box one... if you can wait that long i will let you know how it goes


----------



## Yansee

Out of all these companies that ship to Canada, can anyone recommend a decent sampler from one of the sites? I've only ever smoked Montes and RyJ's and would like to branch out a little. 

Thanks in advance. :tu


----------



## shaggy

if u want to sample other stuff get involved in some trading....the NST or the Canadian Trade

other than that holts usually has a bunch of good samplers


----------



## Yansee

I would get involved with trading... but I only have 2 sticks left.







Hense, wanting to know where to stock up and with what .


----------



## GWN

Yansee said:


> Out of all these companies that ship to Canada, can anyone recommend a decent sampler from one of the sites? I've only ever smoked Montes and RyJ's and would like to branch out a little.
> 
> Thanks in advance. :tu


This is one of the best samplers I've ever seen:
http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201615&trail=201277


----------



## Cadillac

That is a nice sampler.... Are we safe to say holts is off Kurlys fence now?


----------



## GWN

Cadillac said:


> That is a nice sampler.... Are we safe to say holts is off Kurlys fence now?


I just received one of those sweet $25 Savoy humis from Holts with no problems. Don't know what the deal is with smokes, though.


----------



## shaggy

Yansee said:


> I would get involved with trading... but I only have 2 sticks left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hense, wanting to know where to stock up and with what .


go to a herf....:r :r :mn :r :r


----------



## weetone

Just thought I'd pop buy and say this is a wickedly useful thread...thanks.


----------



## Yansee

calgarydetail said:


> has anyone done business with cheaphumidors? I have an order on the way so i know they ship up north, im just curious how hard im going to gethit at customs.
> 
> Anyone had any experience with them?
> 
> and i will keep you updated as to how they ship


Any word on your order yet? Let me know, I'm looking at buying from them as well.


----------



## Bear

Something really interesting happened today... 

I got a bill in the mail from FedEx for them to collect duties from a delivery I had accepted back on October 26th from the Cigar Cellar. It turns out that if you receive a package from FedEx and it was shipped Ground (as opposed to Express), FedEx will pay the duties on your behalf without telling you and then bill you after the fact.

If the package is sent by Express they'll let you know at the door if there are any charges, thus giving you the choice.

I had to pay the amount ($35) and there was no appealing the charge.

:2 Lesson here I guess is to ensure your sender uses USPS. From what I hear UPS charges insane brokerage fees so they're out and now I know that Fed Ex will take advantage of you as well.

Thought my Canadian brothers and sisters would want to know.


----------



## mash

Bear said:


> Something really interesting happened today...
> 
> I got a bill in the mail from FedEx for them to collect duties from a delivery I had accepted back on October 26th from the Cigar Cellar. It turns out that if you receive a package from FedEx and it was shipped Ground (as opposed to Express), FedEx will pay the duties on your behalf without telling you and then bill you after the fact.
> 
> If the package is sent by Express they'll let you know at the door if there are any charges, thus giving you the choice.
> 
> I had to pay the amount ($35) and there was no appealing the charge.
> 
> :2 Lesson here I guess is to ensure your sender uses USPS. From what I hear UPS charges insane brokerage fees so they're out and now I know that Fed Ex will take advantage of you as well.
> 
> Thought my Canadian brothers and sisters would want to know.


Thanks for the info. You're lucky it was only $35. Agree that UPS is ridiculous, I'd advise USPS whenever you get the chance.


----------



## Mtmouse

Bear said:


> Something really interesting happened today...
> 
> I got a bill in the mail from FedEx for them to collect duties from a delivery I had accepted back on October 26th from the Cigar Cellar. It turns out that if you receive a package from FedEx and it was shipped Ground (as opposed to Express), FedEx will pay the duties on your behalf without telling you and then bill you after the fact.
> 
> If the package is sent by Express they'll let you know at the door if there are any charges, thus giving you the choice.
> 
> I had to pay the amount ($35) and there was no appealing the charge.
> 
> :2 Lesson here I guess is to ensure your sender uses USPS. From what I hear UPS charges insane brokerage fees so they're out and now I know that Fed Ex will take advantage of you as well.
> 
> Thought my Canadian brothers and sisters would want to know.


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## calgarydetail

Yansee said:


> Any word on your order yet? Let me know, I'm looking at buying from them as well.


my order was shipped yesterday, so i spent the buck to get to proccesed faster, then last monday i got a tracking number saying that the shippin info received, I finnaly sent them a msg asking what was going on.. said it shipped early this week.

so im hopin it will be here soon.. ill update again when iget them


----------



## weetone

USPS ships in Canada? Or do they hand it off to Canada post?


----------



## audio1der

weetone said:


> USPS ships in Canada? Or do they hand it off to Canada post?


They hand it off. It's seamless :tu


----------



## Yansee

Yup, USPS hands it off to Canada Post at the border and there is a $5.00 handling fee. I've never had it more or less than $5 (from a $50 part to $600 motorcycle boots). Never had duty or brokerage fees charged this way either. The only time I've ever had to pay duty or brokerage fee's is with UPS or Fed-Ex, so I don't use them anymore and don't support businesses that do.


----------



## weetone

Hmm. Interesting. I will have to make sure I use USPS and Canada Post then.


----------



## Snakeyes

weetone said:


> Hmm. Interesting. I will have to make sure I use USPS and Canada Post then.


I always use USPS, if the shipper wants to use UPS/FedEx then I just don't order.


----------



## GWN

Depending which USPS rate the shipper uses, it gets handed off to either Canada Post or Puralator. I have to pick up two express pacakges at the Puralator depot in recent months. Problem with this method is it costs about three times as much and often takes longer than regular international shipping.


----------



## Yansee

calgarydetail said:


> my order was shipped yesterday, so i spent the buck to get to proccesed faster, then last monday i got a tracking number saying that the shippin info received, I finnaly sent them a msg asking what was going on.. said it shipped early this week.
> 
> so im hopin it will be here soon.. ill update again when i get them


Any word yet?

I asked if they would ship USPS instead of their preferred UPS, and they said it is no problem. I think I'm gonna order tonite.


----------



## calgarydetail

Yansee said:


> Any word yet?
> 
> I asked if they would ship USPS instead of their preferred UPS, and they said it is no problem. I think I'm gonna order tonite.


nothing yet, but i have a feeling its due to customs.. i have a few other tiems like detailing supplies and coffee roasters :dr stuck in customs right now.. this was prob the worst time for getting stuff on time, but I have my fingers cross that means they dont catch anything :hn

and i belive i had everything shipped usps


----------



## kurly

GWN said:


> This is one of the best samplers I've ever seen:
> http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201615&trail=201277


Has anyone ever contacted HOlts to see whether they will refund shipping costs (or at least re-ship at no-cost)? And whether they invoice/declare everything on the pacakge?


----------



## DragonMan

kurly said:


> Has anyone ever contacted HOlts to see whether they will refund shipping costs (or at least re-ship at no-cost)? And whether they invoice/declare everything on the pacakge?


I have tried but they haven't returned any of my e-mails!!


----------



## Yansee

kurly said:


> Has anyone ever contacted Holts to see whether they will refund shipping costs (or at least re-ship at no-cost)? And whether they invoice/declare everything on the pacakge?


I think somewhere in this thread, someone mentioned that they had the items and pricing on the invoice... someone else said they did not. Try and get a hold of them and let us know how it goes. The more options the better. :tu


----------



## buzzman600

jc85 said:


> I decided to get a thread going to identify the companies that'll deliver to Canada. I'm sure this will help out all the Canadians who are sick of paying 3-5 times the price here in Canada. So far I have:
> 
> Mr. Bundles
> Cigar.com
> CVM cigars
> Pleasant Smoke Shop
> Frenchy's (for pipes)
> 
> Feel free to add more!


thanks to jc85 for starting this great thread !
i am sick of paying 3 time the price for good cigars
peace:ss


----------



## calgarydetail

I got my order from cheap humidor today :tu.. well turns out i had it shipped to the folks and it came sunday but we have compnay so i didnt get it... but i have it now.

It was shipped very very well (paid under 10bucls duty)...and to boot they threw in a cao sampler kit with a cool dvd.... 5 start.. top notch... they can be added to the ships well lits..

I know i will order from they agaim


----------



## smellyfeet

Yansee said:


> I think somewhere in this thread, someone mentioned that they had the items and pricing on the invoice... someone else said they did not. Try and get a hold of them and let us know how it goes. The more options the better. :tu


The customs declaration and invoice inside my parcel(from Holt's) both read "cigars', hope this helps.


----------



## Bear

Just got my shipment in from Atlantic and what can I say? Good prices (will price match), great shipping (it was pricey though... International USPS with tracking number -> $18.91) and best of all, the play ball and there were no duties owed on delivery.:chk

This was my first order with them and I can tell you it wont be my last.


----------



## str8edg

Sorry guys I got lost in the thread... can we get a new list and do include if they "play ball" or not. 

Thanks for this, I was going to start a thread asking this question but search is my friend and found this thread. I just want some sticks so I can do some trades and stuff... and smoke em of course!

*EDIT* removed company info that was not from the states


----------



## K Baz

Please edit the link we use this link to discuss American vendors that ship NC to Canada. We don't "discuss" sources for cuban cigars - in respect of our US BOTL.


----------



## str8edg

Sorry about that... kind of got excited and lost myself, won't happen again


----------



## K Baz

I think this is the most up todate list - please change if required.

And PS we all make mistakes its all good. Some times the excitment takes over.

Companies Confirmed
mrbundles<o></o>
<o></o>cigar.com<o></o> - Think they are only servicing existing/past clients 
<o></o>tarheelcigars<o></o>
<o></o>lynncigars<o></o>
<o></o>atlanticcigar<o></o>
<o></o>cvmcigars<o></o>
<o></o>pleasantsmoke<o></o><o></o>
billboardtobacco<o></o>
cigarcellar<o></o> - rumour cigar.com does not ship to Canada any more but cigarcellar has "taken over"
thecigarcellar<o></o>
cubancrafters<o></o>
lacigar<o></o>
<o></o>elfumador<o></o>
4noggins  (Pipe Tobacco)<o></o>
frenchyspipes (Pipe Tobacco)

Companies Confirmed (Will Not Ship)
cigarking<o></o>
<o></o>cigarsinternational<o></o><o></o>
tampasweetheart<o></o>
<o></o>jrcigars

Companies Confirmed (Will Ship But Do things very by the book)
famous-smoke<o></o><o></o>
2guyssmokeshop
 Jack Schwartz  - great guys but don't ship to Canada
holts


----------



## str8edg

Thank you sir. I am checking them out now...


----------



## mash

I can add 2 more: Tower cigars and cigarplace.biz, I have dealt with both and was very satisfied.


----------



## RHNewfie

Atlantic is fantastic IMHO, never had a problem!


----------



## str8edg

With these companies, like Atlantic for example, do they just send everything so it goes "under the radar" or should we email/call them first to make sure things go smooth... what have you guys done?


----------



## Bear

mash said:


> I can add 2 more: Tower cigars and cigarplace.biz, I have dealt with both and was very satisfied.


I've also used cigarplace and had a positive experience.


----------



## Bear

str8edg said:


> With these companies, like Atlantic for example, do they just send everything so it goes "under the radar" or should we email/call them first to make sure things go smooth... what have you guys done?


It never hurts to call. Sometimes it's to your benefit to do so... I called my order to Atlantic and was made aware of a few deals that weren't on the web site.
As for wanting to discuss shipping, I know that Atlantic does enough business in Canada to know how to get a parcel delivered problem (and tax) free.


----------



## MrGudgeon

I got an order in from Atlantic right before Christmas, and although their prices are fair and they play ball with us Cannucks, their turnaround time was HORRIBLE. I placed my order on Dec 2nd, and it wasn't delivered until Dec. 24th. The order itself didn't even ship out until the 14th, which I think is a little bit ridiculous.


----------



## RHNewfie

MrGudgeon said:


> I got an order in from Atlantic right before Christmas, and although their prices are fair and they play ball with us Cannucks, their turnaround time was HORRIBLE. I placed my order on Dec 2nd, and it wasn't delivered until Dec. 24th. The order itself didn't even ship out until the 14th, which I think is a little bit ridiculous.


When I placed my order they told me that they were waiting for a shipment. Did they happen to mention if everything you ordered was in stock?


----------



## MrGudgeon

I had a couple of Padron serie 1926 in my order, and they were apparently out of stock. I still don't feel that this excuses the poor turnaround time to be honest though. However.......my experience seems to be a bit of a fluke, since pretty much everyone besides myself has had pretty great things to say about the boys over at Atlantic. I am sure I will provide them with a chance to redeem themselves soon enough.:cb


----------



## Bear

Interesting... When I placed my order one of the boxes were back ordered and they kept me in the loop as to when they were expecting the shipment (delayed by a wek and a half or so). Of course they didn't charge my card until the package was put together and on it's way.
With their willingness to play ball and their price matching policy I think I'm likely to order from them again. With that said though, if they didn't rock your world there are plenty of other retailers out there looking for your business Bro.


----------



## audio1der

Atlantic was great for me, except their ludicrous shipping costs.


----------



## str8edg

You know it kills me, I am down with atlantic. I will most likely give them some business to at least see how they ship to the arctic. BUT I am a little frustrated... being a noob to cigars I am having a hard time with their site. I would like to see the cigars that I am buying... 

Anyone want to suggest a sampler pack to get for the young of palette??


----------



## RHNewfie

str8edg said:


> You know it kills me, I am down with atlantic. I will most likely give them some business to at least see how they ship to the arctic. BUT I am a little frustrated... being a noob to cigars I am having a hard time with their site. I would like to see the cigars that I am buying...
> 
> Anyone want to suggest a sampler pack to get for the young of palette??


I'll tell ya what, you PM me your addy and I will send you a sampler next week. How's that for a suggestion?


----------



## str8edg

RHNewfie you are too kind sir.


----------



## buzzman600

put my order in at Atlantic today.
will see how it goes
peace:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

I am hoping that mine will arrive tomorrow!!

I am playing detective with Mr. str8edg

I think I know him...


----------



## Bear

RHNewfie said:


> I am hoping that mine will arrive tomorrow!!
> 
> I am playing detective with Mr. str8edg
> 
> I think I know him...


:r You Newfs think you all know each other...!!! 
:bn


----------



## RHNewfie

Bear said:


> :r You Newfs think you all know each other...!!!
> :bn


HA! I went to highschool with him, now how's THAT for a coincidence!!!


----------



## str8edg

Lived two doors down... at least I don't feel bad for getting a sampler from you anymore!!

It is indead a small word!


----------



## Mtmouse

RHNewfie said:


> HA! I went to highschool with him, now how's THAT for a coincidence!!!





str8edg said:


> Lived two doors down... at least I don't feel bad for getting a sampler from you anymore!!
> 
> It is indead a small word!


We having a Hallmark moment here?:ss


----------



## Bear

It's because of sh*t like this that I get asked if I know "John from Vancouver" when I'm in Vegas...
:bn


----------



## Mtmouse

Bear said:


> It's because of sh*t like this that I get asked if I know "John from Vancouver" when I'm in Vegas...
> :bn


So, do you know John?


----------



## Bear

Mtmouse said:


> So, do you know John?


:hn:hn:hn


----------



## LAMF

I ordered a few things from a US mailorder a month and a half before Christmas, and I still havent gotten it.. there was some trouble with customs as far as I understand. Hope to get the package soon, before my ice fishing trip.


----------



## Old Sailor

Bear said:


> :hn:hn:hn


Well....do ya????:chk:chk


----------



## Bear

:gn You guys are killing me... No I didn't know him.

Here's the inspiration for the comment though: A friend of mine was in the Bahamas and partied with some guys from Florida. They asked him if he knew this guy from Calgary who they had partied with the year before (spring break). Turns out they were asking about a guy who had lived a few doors down from us when we grew up in Montreal.


----------



## Bear

LAMF said:


> I ordered a few things from a US mailorder a month and a half before Christmas, and I still havent gotten it.. there was some trouble with customs as far as I understand. Hope to get the package soon, before my ice fishing trip.


Wow, that's rough...


----------



## calgarydetail

well cubancrafters can go on the no list.. I odered there humidor with 75 cigars plus 2 of there samoker packs.. so 100ish sticks, valued at 150 bucks.. I get the package.. they wanted 886 in duty. Cuban cafters shipped it as 400 in cigars... it sure isnt. 

I sent it back, forget spending almost 900 bucks on duty on cigars i dont even know if i wil enjoy... so cuban crafters cna go on the no list


----------



## Bear

I haven't used 'em in a few months, but absolutecigars.com played ball. I had 3 orders with them and no problems with duties.


----------



## str8edg

Bear did you call them or do it all online


----------



## DragonMan

calgarydetail said:


> well cubancrafters can go on the no list.. I odered there humidor with 75 cigars plus 2 of there samoker packs.. so 100ish sticks, valued at 150 bucks.. I get the package.. they wanted 886 in duty. Cuban cafters shipped it as 400 in cigars... it sure isnt.
> 
> I sent it back, forget spending almost 900 bucks on duty on cigars i dont even know if i wil enjoy... so cuban crafters cna go on the no list


You have my sympathy, believe me when I say I know exactly how you feel!!!


----------



## Bear

str8edg said:


> Bear did you call them or do it all online


That was the one thing I didn't like about them... I called a bunch of times but never got anyone on the phone so I did everything on line.
Based on more recent experiences, I think I'll stick with Atlantic for now...
Remember that with them you can get a person live on the phone and they'll price match. Plus they usually have extras (product or sales) availble over the phone that aren't always listed on the web site.


----------



## str8edg

I know and I am sure I will go with Atlantic BUT absolutecigars got pictures!!!


----------



## RHNewfie

Another thumbs up for Atlantic! :tu

Got these in today :ss I love JdN and Don Pepin Black!


----------



## RHNewfie

str8edg said:


> I know and I am sure I will go with Atlantic BUT absolutecigars got pictures!!!


Then look at them on absolute and order them with atlantic!


----------



## str8edg

ahhhhh... thinking outside the box!!

Will do


----------



## GWN

Nothing but good things to say about Atlantic here. Absolutely the way to go.
But if I lived where you did, I'd be telling folks how great the weather is in ISOM these days and slip 'em a few bucks before they boarded the plane.


----------



## RHNewfie

Oh... the only oddness was that it was signature required. First time that has happened to me with them.

(1700)


----------



## mash

RHNewfie said:


> Oh... the only oddness was that it was signature required. First time that has happened to me with them.
> 
> (1700)


I've had a number of these. They get a signature to prove delivery, so that if you contest with your credit card company they know you've received it.


----------



## buzzman600

buzzman600 said:


> put my order in at Atlantic today.
> will see how it goes
> peace:ss


My shipment came in today from Atlantic !!!!:chk:chk:chk
better late then never!
scott


----------



## Bear

buzzman600 said:


> My shipment came in today from Atlantic !!!!:chk:chk:chk
> better late then never!
> scott


Wow... was there a backorder?


----------



## buzzman600

Bear said:


> Wow... was there a backorder?


yes 
it was sent out Jan 15th 
im just happy there here:chk
i was down 2 my last stick.


----------



## str8edg

And all was well in the tax department?


----------



## buzzman600

str8edg said:


> And all was well in the tax department?


no duty
i am happy:chk


----------



## GWN

Nothing but good things to say about Atlantic here. Worth the wait.


----------



## buzzman600

buzzman600 said:


> no duty
> i am happy:chk


pic of my stash !


----------



## weetone

I just placed an order today with www.billboardtobacco.com I will let you all know how it goes.

Also used Cigarmony today...no cigars there, but glorious service


----------



## rborrell

Has anyone used Kioki Cigars? http://stores.kiokicigars.com/StoreFront.bok

I've had a few PMs with the owner, sounds promising.


----------



## GWN

I was looking at that site as well, though it doesn't appear they have much stock at the moment.
Also curious about that cigar factory outlet mentioned on a few other threads. I'll PM the guy and ask about shipping.
http://www.thecigarFO.com/


----------



## sanfrantreat

GWN said:


> I was looking at that site as well, though it doesn't appear they have much stock at the moment.
> Also curious about that cigar factory outlet mentioned on a few other threads. I'll PM the guy and ask about shipping.
> http://www.thecigarFO.com/


i emailed them yesturday but have yet to receieve a reply!


----------



## weetone

Wow, Kioki looks like they've got some nice lookin' sampler packs haha!

Billboard shipped my order this morning!


----------



## Bear

Just placed an order with cigarplace.biz 
They are running a promo today where shipping to Canada is only $1.00...
I've ordered from them in the past and it went well. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best!


----------



## rborrell

Bear said:


> Just placed an order with cigarplace.biz
> They are running a promo today where shipping to Canada is only $1.00...
> I've ordered from them in the past and it went well. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best!


Let me know how this one works out, they have a good selection.


----------



## YYCgar

Brand new member here keeping a close eye on this thread. I just discovered this forum over the weekend. On Friday I placed an order with bigsmokecigars.com after emailing them with my Canadian status concerns. I was put at ease and ordered  this sampler. I'll let you know how it works out for me.

I'm hoping the atlanticcigars.com, mrbundle.com, and cigarcellar.com ordrers continue to be successful for you folks as the prices seem more reasonable.

Cheers eh!


----------



## weetone

Hey guys.

I received my order from Billboard on...Thursday or Friday, I don't remember which. Anyhow, it went well.

They definitely were willing to "play ball," it came through as a handmade wooden gift box...
Cigars were in excellent shape, small rip on the wrapper of a Padron 1926 Anniversary Maduro, but a little pectin will fix that up.
Only thing to note is if you want a humidification pack, you need to order that separate, or else you don't get one...I made that mistake.

Overall, good customer service, shipping was reasonable, I think it was like 16-20 bucks to Edmonton from Florida, so it was good. No strange charges like Atlantic or anything, so it worked out well.


----------



## Bear

Bear said:


> Just placed an order with cigarplace.biz
> They are running a promo today where shipping to Canada is only $1.00...
> I've ordered from them in the past and it went well. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best!


Order placed on Feb 1st.
Shipped on Feb 4th.
Received on Feb 12th.

Purchase Price: $89.95
Shipping Cost: $1.00
Duties paid to CRA: $0.00

Pics:


















This is my second order with them and it is not likely to be the last. :tu

Dancing Chicken time! :chk


----------



## RHNewfie

Gotta love it when something makes you do the chicken!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Nice one Bear:chk:chk


----------



## str8edg

yes sir, that's good to know. Enjoy the sticks I am checking out their site now. Did you do it all online or call?


----------



## Bear

str8edg said:


> yes sir, that's good to know. Enjoy the sticks I am checking out their site now. Did you do it all online or call?


I did it all on line with them.


----------



## sanfrantreat

Bear said:


> I did it all on line with them.


hi bear did you use faster shipping then the normal ups or something? if you dont mind me asking!


----------



## Bear

r-ice said:


> hi bear did you use faster shipping then the normal ups or something? if you dont mind me asking!


Negative. ALWAYS use USPS. If you use UPS or FedEx you'll likely get hit with duties and heavy brokerage fees.


----------



## sanfrantreat

Bear said:


> Negative. ALWAYS use USPS. If you use UPS or FedEx you'll likely get hit with duties and heavy brokerage fees.


grr lol we ordered same day, shipped same day and your in ajax and you got it lol im in markham and its no where here lol


----------



## str8edg

I am sure yours will show up soon, if there is one thing I know is sometimes you have to wait for the mail!! :hn


----------



## mash

Bear said:


> Negative. ALWAYS use USPS. If you use UPS or FedEx you'll likely get hit with duties and heavy brokerage fees.


Agree on both counts Marc. Cigarplace.biz is solid to deal with, and insist on USPS. Their stock can be skimpy though, at least with Padron '64 or '26. Kevin


----------



## sanfrantreat

mash said:


> Agree on both counts Marc. Cigarplace.biz is solid to deal with, and insist on USPS. Their stock can be skimpy though, at least with Padron '64 or '26. Kevin


hehe they are here.. yay...now i just need heartfelt to get here with their beads lol


----------



## Bear

r-ice said:


> hehe they are here.. yay...now i just need heartfelt to get here with their beads lol


What..., no pictures?


----------



## rborrell

mash said:


> Agree on both counts Marc. Cigarplace.biz is solid to deal with, and insist on USPS. Their stock can be skimpy though, at least with Padron '64 or '26. Kevin


I just placed an order with them today. I can hardly wait.


----------



## sanfrantreat

Bear said:


> What..., no pictures?


lol i'll get pics up tomorrow.. can't find my camera ..=[ can't wait to smoke em tonight.


----------



## YYCgar

How long after receiving a shipment do you guys let the sticks sleep in your humidor? I'm running extremely low on smokes and it's going to be very difficult not to fire up a stogie before the postal worker leaves the premises. All I have left are some tiny cigarellos a coworker brought me from Costa Rica, one RyJ a different coworker brought me and a giant freakin ISOM Churchill I'm saving for much nicer weather. So just to repeat myself, how long do you wait after receiving a shipment?


----------



## Mtmouse

YYCgar said:


> How long after receiving a shipment do you guys let the sticks sleep in your humidor? I'm running extremely low on smokes and it's going to be very difficult not to fire up a stogie before the postal worker leaves the premises. All I have left are some tiny cigarellos a coworker brought me from Costa Rica, one RyJ a different coworker brought me and a giant freakin ISOM Churchill I'm saving for much nicer weather. So just to repeat myself, how long do you wait after receiving a shipment?


Depends on how they are shipped(with or without humi pack) and how long they were in transit.

I have smoke some OTT and others I've let rest a week.


----------



## Bear

YYCgar said:


> How long after receiving a shipment do you guys let the sticks sleep in your humidor? I'm running extremely low on smokes and it's going to be very difficult not to fire up a stogie before the postal worker leaves the premises. All I have left are some tiny cigarellos a coworker brought me from Costa Rica, one RyJ a different coworker brought me and a giant freakin ISOM Churchill I'm saving for much nicer weather. So just to repeat myself, how long do you wait after receiving a shipment?


How big is your shipment and are you willing to be slightly disapointed if the first few aren't at their full potential? 
IMO you may want to let them sit for at least a few weeks (shipping times to Canada can range in the 10 - 15 days mark) to let the humidity get back up.
I'd say go for it righ off the truck if you're out of sticks... better then paying full retail in a Canadian B&M.


----------



## winnie

this is a great thread, thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## YYCgar

Bear said:


> How big is your shipment and are you willing to be slightly disapointed if the first few aren't at their full potential?


My first order is coming from bigsmokecigars.com. I placed the order February 8 and it shipped on February 13. I'm hoping it arrives this week. There are 10 singles and a humidor, the sampler deal they have going. These I'll let sit in my current humidor for sure.

My second order is from Mrbundles.com. I placed the order February 12 and it shipped on the 16th due to a back order on one of the items. On the way is:

Flor de Oliva Original - Bundle 25
Partagas Black Classico - 5 pack
Padron 3000 Maduro - 5 pack
Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Robusto - 5 pack

I'm thinking I'll smoke the Olivas while the others get a nice little nap. I'm willing to be a little disappointed in the bundle but the others I want to smoke at thier best potential. Thanks *Bear*!


----------



## MaxTO

Another thumbs up for cigarplace.biz

Placed an order for RP Vintage 1990 Robusto on feb.5 (late afternoon), had to verify some charges the next day (I guess they do this for 1st time buyers) and order was shipped on feb.11

The package arrived today feb.18 - all went well, will definately purchase again!


----------



## weetone

Hey guys, anyone know how quickly customs is moving these days? I'm waiting on a Palio from Cigarmony, ordered Jan 30 and I haven't seen it yet.

On another note, I placed an order with www.whiteash.com for a friend the other day, and they were willing to "play ball" so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Old Sailor

weetone said:


> Hey guys, anyone know how quickly customs is moving these days? I'm waiting on a Palio from Cigarmony, ordered Jan 30 and I haven't seen it yet.
> 
> On another note, I placed an order with www.whiteash.com for a friend the other day, and they were willing to "play ball" so we'll see how that goes.


Customs is not too bad these days, just got my lighter today from Mark. Usually it's about 2 weeks give or take.:tu


----------



## calgarydetail

Old Sailor said:


> Customs is not too bad these days, just got my lighter today from Mark. Usually it's about 2 weeks give or take.:tu


really? I have found customs to be slow since the turn of the new year. I run a detailing businss so I order lots in (no bacci related) and items always seem to take forever at customs :hn.... every once ina while the item will get through quickly but for te most part its slow... well atleast thats what I have found


----------



## mash

calgarydetail said:


> really? I have found customs to be slow since the turn of the new year. I run a detailing businss so I order lots in (no bacci related) and items always seem to take forever at customs :hn.... every once ina while the item will get through quickly but for te most part its slow... well atleast thats what I have found


I have found the same thing. Slow over Christmas, even slower since.


----------



## calgarydetail

mash said:


> I have found the same thing. Slow over Christmas, even slower since.


i personaly did not find christmas slow, perhaps I just lucked out... I have a friend who works for CBSA, I should ask him whats up.. if i find anything out i will post..

and on a side note, I have found that cigars seem to get through faster then car wax


----------



## SmokeFiend

I made an order with fumeeworld.com and it only took about 5 business days to arrive, it was wrapped like a birthday present which was a really nice touch. Each 5 pack had its own water pillow, with most other retailers I am lucky if they throw in 1 for the entire package. They have a good selection on some hard to find sticks, it might replace mr.bundles as my site of choice for singles.

I made an order with whiteashcigars and it took almost a month to arrive, I was worried that I had been ripped off but it did arrive and there was no custom fees.


----------



## Old Sailor

You probably shouldn't have mentioned that site as it pertains to cubans and that is a nono here, even though we are in Canada. If you can, edit your post and remove the name.:mn:mn doh that was quick


----------



## YYCgar

SmokeFiend said:


> it might replace mr.bundles as my site of choice for singles.


Thanks for posting this one. I'm new and looking to try as many cigars as possible and was grumbling to myself about the lack of selection for singles at mrbundles.


----------



## calgarydetail

I got another order in from cheap humidors. I love this site :tu

I have goten 5 boxes total from him, every time i get a nice little treat  . I have not beenbustyed at te border once.

Prices are good, service is ok, ad i get whaty I want. I will continue to use them....

ohh btw it was a box of Carlos Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## SilverFox

Thats weird I was just talking to him yesterday and he didn't want to deliver sticks to Canada??

Oh well, he was great to deal with on accessories stuff and his prices are good.


----------



## calgarydetail

silverfox67 said:


> Thats weird I was just talking to him yesterday and he didn't want to deliver sticks to Canada??
> 
> Oh well, he was great to deal with on accessories stuff and his prices are good.


cheephumidors? really i have ordered a few times from thim and never had an issue. I never bothered calling or e-mail... just did it through the site.... i dunno. All i know is i am happy :tu


----------



## mash

A slight bit off topic but after many online orders, I find some trends with customs, but for the most part it is still pretty inconsistent. For example, I track my packages online, and I think that if there is no mention of customs releasing the item to Canada Post within a few days of arrival to Canada, it usually is not assessed duties. I ask all retailers to put cigars on the labels, and even then many have gone through sans duties.


----------



## Bear

I'm happy to report that Taboo is officially on my "good to order from" list.










So here's the haul:

1x Taboo Sampler (with tray, triple torch lighter and cutter)
5x Taboo Connecticut Torpedo
5x Taboo Honduran Sun Grown Toro
5x Taboo Special Forces Maduro 
1x Free triple torch lighter

Am I ever glad I work from home and these deliveries happen while the wife is at work! :r

[edit] Product ordered/shipped on Feb 14th received on the 21st. Shipped by UPS.


----------



## str8edg

Bear said:


> Product ordered/shipped on Feb 14th received on the 21st. *Shipped by UPS*.


Any border issues brother?


----------



## Bear

str8edg said:


> Any border issues brother?


I actually edited my OP to include that info. It seems to have sailed thorough without any problems. With that said, I have had issues in the past with Fed Ex where they came after me for the duties a month after I had received my order... I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## str8edg

Hell I will keep mine crossed for you as well


----------



## YYCgar

I'm jonesin for my gars! I still haven't received anything and in a fit of desperation I went to the B&M and bought a couple Punch London Clubs and Quinteros that look about the same. $9 each for PLC and $9.75 for the others. Grrrrr!


----------



## weetone

On a similar note, what sort of legality surrounds "discreet" shipping?


----------



## sanfrantreat

ahh im still waiting on mine from cigarfo... my wheellllll


----------



## Bear

weetone said:


> On a similar note, what sort of legality surrounds "discreet" shipping?


Answers to this probably best kept to PMs.
PM sent.


----------



## Cadillac

Bear said:


> Answers to this probably best kept to PMs.
> PM sent.


I agree.


----------



## OldDirty

Hey guys I'm new here and want to say thanks a great deal this is exacly what I was looking for. I would like to add to the list texcigars. Jarrod ships to Canada and communication is second to none.


----------



## weetone

Hey Bear. Thanks for the PM.


----------



## sanfrantreat

heres pics but they are cell phone pics.. digis is somewhere, where - i don't know. cigarplace.biz


----------



## YYCgar

Cool, thanks for sharing the pics. According to tracking numbers I should be in possession of some stinky sticks tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## sanfrantreat

YYCgar said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing the pics. According to tracking numbers I should be in possession of some stinky sticks tomorrow or the next day.


lol i have to say i've never had a tracking number thats worked .. ever.. lol everything i order says.. a. its been recieved at such and such a place.. b. it then says at canadian border.. then nothing till weeks after i get the mail then it'll tell you its been delievered lol.. and i'm still waiting for my wheel..


----------



## rborrell

r-ice said:


> heres pics but they are cell phone pics.. digis is somewhere, where - i don't know. cigarplace.biz


You got these from Cigarplace? I have an order from there that was shipped on Thursday.


----------



## YYCgar

The USPS click n ship link information stops at the Canadian border but then I plug the tracking number into Canadapost and I get more information. Of course it could all be lies and some posties at the main depot are smokin my stogies!


----------



## sanfrantreat

YYCgar said:


> The USPS click n ship link information stops at the Canadian border but then I plug the tracking number into Canadapost and I get more information. Of course it could all be lies and some posties at the main depot are smokin my stogies!


your a genius.. lol i never thought of putting the tracking digits in to the canada post website.. wow.. maybe i can do that to the reserva that im waiting for heh.


----------



## YYCgar

I just got my order from bigsmoke. I'll post pics when I get home but these guys are now confirmed "yes" for Canada. Did you plug your tracking number into Canadapost yet?


----------



## sanfrantreat

YYCgar said:


> I just got my order from bigsmoke. I'll post pics when I get home but these guys are now confirmed "yes" for Canada. Did you plug your tracking number into Canadapost yet?


lol i never got one from the cigarfo guys.. heh i just pm'ed pmagus and asked him about it and we'll see where it goes from there..


----------



## YYCgar

As promised here are the pics of my bigsmoke order. They are the first two pictures. I also discovered a pick up notice in my mailbox when I got home so I raced to the post office and picked up my mrbundles order too. It's relatively warm outside so I think I'll fire up one from the bundle to celebrate and let the others wait until the weekend. I'm dieing to try the Partagas Black.


----------



## calgarydetail

YYCgar said:


> As promised here are the pics of my bigsmoke order. They are the first two pictures. I also discovered a pick up notice in my mailbox when I got home so I raced to the post office and picked up my mrbundles order too. It's relatively warm outside so I think I'll fire up one from the bundle to celebrate and let the others wait until the weekend. I'm dieing to try the Partagas Black.


sweet, cograts on the order... and its a wonderfull night. I was outside working, it was really nice... so I hope you enjoyed the smoke


----------



## weetone

Another question about Canada...so, do taxes affect cigar/pipe accessories as well? For example, would like, a 7 dollar corncob pipe be more expensive in Canada?


----------



## SilverFox

weetone said:


> Another question about Canada...so, do taxes affect cigar/pipe accessories as well? For example, would like, a 7 dollar corncob pipe be more expensive in Canada?


Nope only thing you have to pay on accessories is the duty, which is typically the GST and PST if you have PST (in Alberta we have no PST) at current exchange rates I find that literally everything is still cheaper even with the impact of duties.


----------



## rborrell

Thumbs up :tu for Cigarplace.biz.

I placed an order on Friday the 15 of Feb. I got an email that it was shipped on Thursday the 21st and when I got home yesterday, there was a box on the kitchen counter that my daughter said was at the front door when she got home. 

I ordered 10 La Aroma De Cuba Churchills; a box of Oliva Serie G Cameroon Robustos and because it was Friday, I took the bargain bundle for the free Friday stuff (4 nice looking torpedos).


----------



## YYCgar

Nice looking order. Enjoy!


----------



## weetone

Thanks Silverfox, the reason I ask is I was thinking of getting started with some pipe stuff, and I really want to support the local stores, so I was optimistic that the price wouldn't be drastically different.


----------



## buzzman600

I order 1lb.of 70% rh beads from Mark @ Cigarmony on feb 2. I got this email last night.

Hi Scott,

The USPS delivery confirmation has been updated since we last communicated. According to the USPS, your order is still clearing Canadian customs.

Label/Receipt Number: CJ16 3764 118U S​
Status: Into Foreign Customs​
Your item is being processed by customs in CANADA. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.​Previously, the USPS DC# was coming back as just being scanned when it left here.

I hope this helps and thanks again for the support, I greatly appreciate it.

Sincerely,

Mark Neff
CEO / President
Cigarmony LLC
Luxury Cigar Accessories & Apparel
www.Cigarmony.com
[email protected]


----------



## Bear

buzzman600 said:


> I order 1lb.of 70% rh beads from Mark @ Cigarmony on feb 2. I got this email last night.
> 
> Hi Scott,
> The USPS delivery confirmation has been updated since we last communicated. According to the USPS, your order is still clearing Canadian customs.
> Label/Receipt Number: CJ16 3764 118U S
> Status: Into Foreign Customs
> Your item is being processed by customs in CANADA. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> Previously, the USPS DC# was coming back as just being scanned when it left here.


So what date did it actually leave Cigarmony? Did USPS send it to the border on the back of an old broken down mule? Mark is a quality vendor and I really don't believe this is a reflection on his business practices but rather a sad commentary on the USPS... :hn


----------



## YYCgar

For the sake of comparison I'll post when I get my 65% beads from Heartfelt. They were shipped Feb 14 so I'll let you know when I get them. I wasn't given a tracking number and didn't ask. I suppose I could ask now but I'm happy to be patient for now. I won't start getting worried until the end of next week.


----------



## tccigar

*We ship to Canada!

Love Canadians!:tu We have several Customers in Canada. You Canadians seem to hit our Ebay Store as well.
Thank You
Rob
*


----------



## Bear

tccigar said:


> *We ship to Canada!*
> 
> *Love Canadians!:tu We have several Customers in Canada. You Canadians seem to hit our Ebay Store as well.*
> 
> *Rob*


Nice to see you here Rob!

Have ordered from Rob and have had a great experience with him thus far. Placed an other order on Friday (as did DeNeiro and an other friend of mine). Looking forward to having an other reliable source for quality cigars.

By the way had a Boot Camp this afternoon in what I've dubbed a Soak & Smoke (hot tub cigar in the snow). Great cigar that goes toe to toe with a RP Edge (a top 5 favourite of mine).


----------



## buzzman600

Bear said:


> So what date did it actually leave Cigarmony? Did USPS send it to the border on the back of an old broken down mule? Mark is a quality vendor and I really don't believe this is a reflection on his business practices but rather a sad commentary on the USPS... :hn


Hey Bear i think Mark is a great vendor. It was more about the time it took to get to the border than anything Mark did. He said he would re-ship free of charge if we could not find this shipment.

scott

shipped Feb 4


----------



## shaggy

this one is really slow....usually 2-3 weeks is as long as i have waited for packages. i dont think it is the fault of mark or USPS, it seems to me that most of the wait time is on this side of the line.....Canada Customs and Canada Post
i cant see any problem with beads clearing customs tho.


----------



## GWN

Funny that it's beads. 
A buddy and I went in on a shipment of beads from heartfelt and it took forever to clear customs. When we finally received it about 3 weeks after ordering, the box had been ripped apart by customs and badly taped back together. 
Maybe they're pissed there are no sticks in the box to confiscate, so they're holding things up.


----------



## sanfrantreat

They are probably thinking ... BEADS what the hell are these things, who orders BEADS with lighters, how are they smoking these beads. Is this that new salvia crap... lol


----------



## DragonMan

*I hate customs!!!*:c:tg:fu

That's all I have to say!!


----------



## buzzman600

buzzman600 said:


> Hey Bear i think Mark is a great vendor. It was more about the time it took to get to the border than anything Mark did. He said he would re-ship free of charge if we could not find this shipment.
> 
> scott
> 
> shipped Feb 4


2008/02/2818:06VILLE ST-LAURENT, QC International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs

This is from Canada post.
shipped feb 4 Customs feb 28
"on the back of an old broken down mule"


----------



## str8edg

DragonMan said:


> *I hate customs!!!*:c:tg:fu
> 
> That's all I have to say!!


That does not sound good at all... sorry brother


----------



## weetone

I sympathize! I've got a couple boxes somewhere out there...and I didn't get a tracking number from Whiteash, so I have no idea where they're at!


----------



## buzzman600

buzzman600 said:


> 2008/02/2818:06VILLE ST-LAURENT, QC International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> 
> This is from Canada post.
> shipped feb 4 Customs feb 28
> "on the back of an old broken down mule"


I got my beads today!!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Snoman13

Still waiting on my 1lb of beads and hygro from heartfelt. Payed for the 5 day shipping, my cigars are dying and no beads in sight :hn

I also wish Rob wouldn't of put up that coupon for 33% off Taboo...I ordered 3 boxes and 10 twist....


----------



## shaggy

hmmm....i ordered beads on monday.....picked them up saturday 


customs dont care about no beads :tu


----------



## Bear

shaggy said:


> hmmm....i ordered beads on monday.....picked them up saturday
> 
> customs dont care about no beads :tu


Sure is nice to have a US mailing addy... :ss


----------



## SilverFox

tccigar said:


> *We ship to Canada!
> 
> Love Canadians!:tu We have several Customers in Canada. You Canadians seem to hit our Ebay Store as well.
> Thank You
> Rob
> *


Kudos up to Rob at TC I received my order in less than 10 days..........even if I didn't get any cookies I still like Taboo


----------



## mash

Same experience with Taboo. Bummed about the no cookies part, guess he thought they'd be stale in 10 days or so.


----------



## YYCgar

That 7 cigar sampler with lighter and cutter from Taboo looks pretty damn tempting. A triple torch lighter would be cool to own and it would cost me the price of sampler for just the torch probably.


----------



## skiman5

I have not as of yet purchased online. Am planning to buy some NC's from one of the recommended vendors in the US. It sounds as if there very few customs/duties issues with these purchases. Do you guys not buy ISOM's from any of the overseas sites? Would these packages be scrutinized tougher than a package coming to Canada from the US? I assume the duties/taxes if charged would be off the charts. I also assume they would not accept returns in the event a package was not accepted due to the duties.


----------



## sanfrantreat

Bear said:


> Sure is nice to have a US mailing addy... :ss


I have a us phone number but no us mailing addy


----------



## Bear

Yoda said:


> skiman5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not as of yet purchased online. Am planning to buy some NC's from one of the recommended vendors in the US. It sounds as if there very few customs/duties issues with these purchases. Do you guys not buy ISOM's from any of the overseas sites? Would these packages be scrutinized tougher than a package coming to Canada from the US? I assume the duties/taxes if charged would be off the charts. I also assume they would not accept returns in the event a package was not accepted due to the duties.
> 
> 
> 
> On very thin ice this question is...
Click to expand...

PM sent. This topic is pretty taboo and we need to be discrete when discussing this (even though we are Canadians, we agree to play by the rules of our American hosts here on Club Stogie)


----------



## MaxTO

"International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs "

D'oh!


----------



## YYCgar

Don't worry, my items from mrbundles said the same thing in tracking.


----------



## mash

Agreed, doesn't mean anything necessarily.


----------



## mash

Just a follow up to the whole tracking thing. I find it very inconsistent, much more so since they revamped the system around Christmas. You used to see something at every stage along the way, at times I've had the first entry be the delivery one. In general fewer scans. In part this also depends on how the shipper set it up, my understanding is that it is more expensive to ship if you request frequent scans. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## OldDirty

Placed an order with Atlantic cigar last week and package shipped out last Thursday and I received the package this afternoon. Now that's quick service! Best of all no custom fees! I found my new online dealer :ss


----------



## Bear

OldDirty said:


> Placed an order with Atlantic cigar last week and package shipped out last Thursday and I received the package this afternoon. Now that's quick service! Best of all no custom fees! I found my new online dealer :ss


Félicitations! :tu

Atlantic is a great C&M for us Canadians.


----------



## OldDirty

Bear said:


> Félicitations! :tu
> 
> Atlantic is a great C&M for us Canadians.


Thanks, this thread you guys posted saved me a bundle. Local tobacconists literally charge double the online rates so this weekend I'll be able to smoke some SP Cervantes


----------



## MaxTO

YYCgar said:


> Don't worry, my items from mrbundles said the same thing in tracking.


You were right. It arrived today, all went well.

Going to try my first Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon this weeknd


----------



## YYCgar

Glad your smokes arrived. Enjoy! To follow up on the shipping/beads thing, my order from Heartfelt arrived today. Time the various devices kitted out and calibrated.


----------



## SilverFox

Eric Davis from www.kiokicigars.com is awesome as well. He has great customer service and if he doesn't have it he will find it for you.

He is a member of CS as well and posts some things in the For Profit forum, I have purchased a fair bit from him.


----------



## str8edg

silverfox67 said:


> Eric Davis from www.kiokicigars.com is awesome as well. He has great customer service and if he doesn't have it he will find it for you.
> 
> He is a member of CS as well and posts some things in the For Profit forum, I have purchased a fair bit from him.


I have some AF short storys coming up from him kiokicigars as well... I can not wait till they get here.... hassle free I hope!!


----------



## Bear

str8edg said:


> I have some AF short storys coming up from him kiokicigars as well... I can not wait till they get here.... *hassle free* I hope!!


Craig, I wish you the best of luck but based on what you've shared with us I somehow doubt that there is such a thing as hassle free shipping to your particular neck of the woods! :r

:bn


----------



## SilverFox

:rCraigs shipments are aged in transit :r


----------



## Snoman13

:r Something about a silver lining...


----------



## Old Sailor

str8edg said:


> I have some AF short storys coming up from him kiokicigars as well... I can not wait till they get here.... *hassle free I hope!!*




By first air????:r:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## Snoman13

Here's my order I got in from Taboo today. I can see Rob doing a LOT of damage around here. I couldn't pass up the 33% off coupon, and then when I went to check out, I said to myself "why not another box, it's 33% off!":hn

Some pics:

Taboo Twist Torpedos









Padron 2000 Maduro









Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-9-8 Maduro









Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 3









The entire haul!


----------



## Mtmouse

Nice haul.:tu


----------



## Bear

That's a fine looking order there Snowman!!! :tu


----------



## SilverFox

Damn,

All of a sudden I am craving a smoke..................Great purchase Snoman enjoy.

psssst DragonMan, can you pair me up with Snoman next round :ss


----------



## Snoman13

:r was that mouse a little too much for you to handle?

Figure you'd have to take on an inanimate object to have a fighting chance?:bx


----------



## SilverFox

LOL,

Nope that isn't it...........I think the posties are smoking MtMouse shipment.........besides we all know what happens to Snomen in the spring.


----------



## Mtmouse

Snoman13 said:


> :r was that mouse a little too much for you to handle?
> 
> Figure you'd have to take on an inanimate object to have a fighting chance?:bx


I slipped and hit my head from the puddle under my chin:dr.

But you know Snowmen don't do well against incendiary devises.:ss


----------



## Snoman13

I doubt a mouse and a fox could do any better than a tiger!


----------



## weetone

> I made an order with whiteashcigars and it took almost a month to arrive, I was worried that I had been ripped off but it did arrive and there was no custom fees.


I keep worrying about whether or not I've been screwed over, and I just come back to read this to comfort myself. It's a major pain not getting a tracking number, also a major pain that White Ash doesn't have a phone number. And they apparently don't respond to emails.


----------



## mash

I agree. There are so many vendors that give tracking numbers, are easy to reach, promptly get back to you etc. I think you're better off going registered.


----------



## Bear

weetone said:


> I keep worrying about whether or not I've been screwed over, and I just come back to read this to comfort myself. It's a major pain not getting a tracking number, also a major pain that White Ash doesn't have a phone number. And they apparently don't respond to emails.


IMO, peace of mind is worth a few extra bucks on purchase price...


----------



## weetone

Agreed. I was recommended them as a source, and it's just been a hassle the whole way through. I definitely won't be returning for future purchases.


----------



## Cadillac

Does anyone know of a "play ball" company that currently has the Oliva "V" in stock other than the Lanceros? I realize I'm probably S.O.L., but thought I'd ask. :ss


----------



## buzzman600

Cadillac said:


> Does anyone know of a "play ball" company that currently has the Oliva "V" in stock other than the Lanceros? I realize I'm probably S.O.L., but thought I'd ask. :ss


http://www.atlanticcigar.com/olcigcom.html#section11 The web site says they have 5 pks

:ss


----------



## Cadillac

buzzman600 said:


> http://www.atlanticcigar.com/olcigcom.html#section11 The web site says they have 5 pks
> 
> :ss


I've called, they're out. Anyone else?


----------



## buzzman600

I got my order from http://www.atlanticcigar.com/index.html today

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj277/buzzman600/DSC01240.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj277/buzzman600/DSC01239.jpg

Order sent out Feb 27 rec. mar 7
peace :ss


----------



## Bear

Well, just received my second order from Taboo. Order was Processed & Shipped (USPS this time) on Feb 29th. Made it safe & sound here today.
As before (and as commented by many before me), great shipping / packing job.
With the 20% off coupon code you just can't go wrong... I'll be sad to see it go, but I noticed that they will be doing 15% off until April...
With this being my second order with them I am even more comfortable in recommending them to all fellow Canucks.

Based on what I have heard from other Canadian brothers everything has gone smoothly with shipping and no issues with our pesky Customs Officers picking up on the packages. This is good news for us and I've noticed that the shipping is pretty quick of late. 
I will be curious to see how things go should a package gets intercepted and tagged for Duties... How will Taboos customer service experience measure up then. It's easy to do well in calm seas, let's hope things go well should the waters get rough!


----------



## YYCgar

How am I supposed to resist ordering that sampler from Taboo now?


----------



## str8edg

YYCgar said:


> How am I supposed to resist ordering that sampler from Taboo now?


See what you did now Bear... you just made YYCgar order more sticks... I hope you are proud of yourself!!! 

I know I am! :tu


----------



## DragonMan

Bear said:


> Well, just received my second order from Taboo. Order was Processed & Shipped (USPS this time) on Feb 29th. Made it safe & sound here today.
> As before (and as commented by many before me), great shipping / packing job.
> With the 20% off coupon code you just can't go wrong... I'll be sad to see it go, but I noticed that they will be doing 15% off until April...
> With this being my second order with them I am even more comfortable in recommending them to all fellow Canucks.
> 
> Based on what I have heard from other Canadian brothers everything has gone smoothly with shipping and no issues with our pesky Customs Officers picking up on the packages. This is good news for us and I've noticed that the shipping is pretty quick of late.
> *I will be curious to see how things go should a package gets intercepted and tagged for Duties...* How will Taboos customer service experience measure up then. It's easy to do well in calm seas, let's hope things go well should the waters get rough!


I know *one sure way to find out* but unfortunately I can't make any orders for a while!!! Have I ever mentioned that I really *dislike customs*!!! No need to keep using the hate word, it might make people think that I'm bitter!!!

:ss


----------



## mash

OK, this is a record. Make sure you don't have any liquid in your mouth when you read this. Had a box of NC's shipped from the States, it was labeled "wooden humidor". Opened and total taxes and duties of $1777 and change applied. Suspect they were upset at the declaration. Refused and will be refunded, I like the sticks but not quite that much.


----------



## Snoman13

Wow, that's insane.

Still no sign of my beads  I think paying an extra 50% for 5day shipping was a mistake and a waste by this point.


----------



## YYCgar

Cadillac said:


> I've called, they're out. Anyone else?


I just ordered a few Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra from Taboo.

http://www.taboocigars.com/product.sc?categoryId=38&productId=1133


----------



## a2vr6

Just got my order from atlantic cigars, and I wasn't dinged by customs.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143246


----------



## sanfrantreat

has anyone else tried cigarfo other then me? For me it was a no go, Ordered on the 7th, called them several times to see what the status was. I was told it was shipping tomorrow, next week, tomorrow. And since It wasn't shipped out yet as of last week I decided what the hell, I'll add on two more I had ordered a # 7 reserva then added on the gold foot, and the not a short story. I did also PM Pmagus and well before I ordered the wheel the communication was great and after, he didn't bother messaging me back. Today I checked my credit card and notice that nothing has been charged. so since nothings been charged, I assumed that they haven't gotten anything together to ship, so I called to cancel my order. They are great for our american botls but when it comes to canada it must be harder for them to deal with shipping. so it comes to great regret that I post this up, unless another canadian has received their order, they are not canadian friendly. Though Barb was great and she was really nice, but I still wanted my cigarfo cigars. so I guess if i can figure out what I want on the taboo website, i'll have to order from there.


----------



## uptown_cigar

Uptown Cigar also delivers to Canada and many other countries, as well. Feel free to PM me with any orders or questions. Thanks.

Israel
Uptown Cigar Company
http://www.uptowncigar.com
877-238-1172


----------



## Cadillac

uptown_cigar said:


> Uptown Cigar also delivers to Canada and many other countries, as well. Feel free to PM me with any orders or questions. Thanks.
> 
> Israel
> Uptown Cigar Company
> http://www.uptowncigar.com
> 877-238-1172


Thanks Israel,

Will keep you in mind when my card gets paid down a little. :tu


----------



## weetone

I thought I'd take the liberty of updating this list in one spot :tu

Companies Confirmed

Mr. Bundles
Cigar.com - Think they are only servicing existing/past clients 
Tarheelcigars - Nobody has tried them recently, didn't respond to my inquiries
Lynn Cigars
Atlantic Cigar - Highly recommended 
CVM Cigars
Pleasant Smoke
Billboard Tobacco
Cigar Cellar - rumour cigar.com does not ship to Canada any more but cigarcellar has "taken over" (I emailed them about it, and the rumour is confirmed, they can ship anything from Cigar.com)
The Cigar Cellar
Cuban Crafters
lacigar.com
elfumador
*Newly Confirmed*
Taboo Cigars
Cigarplace.biz
Cheap Humidors
Absolute Cigars.com
Kioki Cigars
Fumeeworld.com
4noggins (Pipe Tobacco)
frenchyspipes (Pipe Tobacco) 


Companies Confirmed (Will Not Ship)

Cigar King
Cigars International
Tampa Sweetheart
JR Cigars


Companies Confirmed (Will Ship But Do things very by the book)
famous-smoke
2guyssmokeshop
Jack Schwartz - great guys but don't ship to Canada
Holts

Accessories (Thought I'd add a new section)

Cigarmony
Cheap Humidors


----------



## War Eagle

Just an FYI, I work at lacigar.com and anyone is more than welcome to PM me with member pricing questions. Thanks.

Andy


----------



## smellyfeet

I found this website, it says international shipping, but i am not sure if they ship to Canada, havent contacted them yet.

http://www.cigars-now.com/shipping.htm


----------



## Cadillac

Thanks for taking the time to update Weetone. :tu


----------



## YYCgar

Just got my order from Taboo. Thanks Rob!


----------



## con771

I just placed my first order with Taboo...I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## weetone

Has anyone had any experience ordering pipe tobacco? I assume they would be subject to the same ridiculous taxes, but you never know...does anyone have any good info on this?


----------



## mash

Got my first order from Atlantic. As everyone has said, great service. Thanks to all for keeping this up to date.


----------



## Bear

+1 again for Taboo. Great shipping, great prices & great customer service.


----------



## mathil

Can't wait for my order from taboo! It was shipped the same day as my heartfelt beads, and those arrived 2 days ago. Lets hope mine didn't get caught by customs!


----------



## mathil

My order came in today from Rob at Taboo! I never knew "travel cases" came with so many cigars!


Thanks a lot guys, you'll have my business again!


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

Hello All. I'm a first timer here on Club Stogie. This is an awesome thread. It has answered many questions I've had about shipments to Canada. I just placed an order with Atlantic Cigars. Nub and Rocky Patel samplers. I'll let you know how it goes.
:ss

Thanks again to all for the great info.


----------



## YYCgar

Welcome to the jungle. Head on over the the  New Gorilla Forum  and introduce yourself.

I'm sure you'll be pleased with the service from Atlantic. Be sure to post pics of your haul. We all love some good cigar pr0n.


----------



## OldDirty

Just placed an order with cigarplace.biz hope things go as smoove as they went with atlantic


----------



## andrewm

Just did my first online order. Went with taboo after reading a few peoples replies about dealing with them. Very easy to use site, i'll let everyone knows how it goes and maybe post some pics. Just grabbed a couple of singles and a small humi that was on sale. Stoked!

This thread has been tremendously useful for this rookie.


----------



## Bear

andrewm said:


> Just did my first online order. Went with taboo after reading a few peoples replies about dealing with them. Very easy to use site, i'll let everyone knows how it goes and maybe post some pics. Just grabbed a couple of singles and a small humi that was on sale. Stoked!
> 
> This thread has been tremendously useful for this rookie.


Glad to see it's going to good use. Now, I'll warn you though... Rob at Taboo has this uncanny ability to make money disappear from your bank account and cigars appear in your humidor... Consider yourself fairly warned! :ss


----------



## Bear

sdaley said:


> Hello All. I'm a first timer here on Club Stogie. This is an awesome thread. It has answered many questions I've had about shipments to Canada. I just placed an order with Atlantic Cigars. Nub and Rocky Patel samplers. I'll let you know how it goes.
> :ss
> 
> Thanks again to all for the great info.


Atlantic has been a long time friend to Canadians. Here's a tip... Call in your order. Sometimes they run unadvertised sales. Also, they will price match (even against companies that don't deliver to Canada) provided they have the item in stock. Now, to the best of my knowledge this isn't a firm policy, but it's worth a phone call to a toll free number IMO... (what's the worst they can say... no?)


----------



## weetone

That's a good point. Phoning can never really hurt when it comes to something that has the potential to be so delicate :tu


----------



## buzzman600

weetone said:


> That's a good point. Phoning can never really hurt when it comes to something that has the potential to be so delicate :tu


I allso call on ever order, here is my latest order::tu:tu


----------



## weetone

:dr I'm jealous.


----------



## andrewm

Has anyone ever dealt with http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com, i like their selection. Not many places i've seen on here carry Sosa or Illusione.


----------



## Cadillac

Glad to see sooo many Canadians BOTL :tu


----------



## Tango

Cadillac said:


> Glad to see sooo many Canadians BOTL :tu


Hey guys,

Thanks you so much for sharing your supplier, I was in the same situation and just could not get my cigars at a normal price. I just Ordered some cigars from Atlantic and they know the drill. I ordered on Monday morning, was shipped out the same day. Hopes everything goes smootly! I'll keep you guys posted!

Thanks again so much guys!!!!!


----------



## Bear

Tango said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks you so much for sharing your supplier, I was in the same situation and just could not get my cigars at a normal price. I just Ordered some cigars from Atlantic and they know the drill. I ordered on Monday morning, was shipped out the same day. Hopes everything goes smootly! I'll keep you guys posted!
> 
> Thanks again so much guys!!!!!


Well done,
Glad we could help you find a source. Might I recommend you pull up a stool and introduce yourself to the Jungle in the *New Gorilla Forum* and give us a bit of back ground info on yourself. Also, have a look at some of the links in my signature line.
It's nice to see more and more Canadians on the Board!


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

i received my order from AC late last week. Took 10 days in total. 1 day for them to send the shipment and 9 days for it to travel north. No problems at all. packaging was great, although no humidity bags, but i suppose that's fine.

i'll post some pics once i download from my camera.

anyone know of companies that sell Illusione and ship to Canada?


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks you so much for sharing your supplier, I was in the same situation and just could not get my cigars at a normal price. I just Ordered some cigars from Atlantic and they know the drill. I ordered on Monday morning, was shipped out the same day. Hopes everything goes smootly! I'll keep you guys posted!
> 
> Thanks again so much guys!!!!!


Hey Gorillas,

My first order from CA came in today!!! WOW, took 7 days, everything was perfect. Thanks to this thread, I'm the happiest gorilla in Montreal. Thanks you so much guys. Hope you enjoy the pics of my initial order. Many more on the way. Got some Perdomo, La gloria Cubana, Nub Sampler and a Box of Oliva O series Toro. After 4 hours already Nubbed one and had an Oliva whitch was simply amazing, prefect construction, long white. Thanks to all of you again.

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Bear

Nice pick up Tango! :tu


----------



## skiman5

Hi Guys
Just received my first online order from Rob @ Taboo. 2 samplers and 3 Padrons. Will rest em till the weekend. Only 1 week delivery. Came thru customs unscathed. Excellent customer service.:tu:tu


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

Here are the pics from my first haul....



Dinosaur Jr said:


> i received my order from AC late last week. Took 10 days in total. 1 day for them to send the shipment and 9 days for it to travel north. No problems at all. packaging was great, although no humidity bags, but i suppose that's fine.
> 
> i'll post some pics once i download from my camera.
> 
> anyone know of companies that sell Illusione and ship to Canada?


----------



## weetone

Very nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Fortunate_Son

andrewm said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com, i like their selection. Not many places i've seen on here carry Sosa or Illusione.


My experience with them wasn't very good.


----------



## Raphael

Any in particular that carry La Tradicion Cubana?


----------



## twgc1

Dinosaur Jr said:


> Here are the pics from my first haul....


Nice...:cb


----------



## OldDirty

OldDirty said:


> Just placed an order with cigarplace.biz hope things go as smoove as they went with atlantic


Three weeks later and still nothing...Placed my order on the first of the month for the 1$ shipping special and they tried charging shipping twice. I go and check my credit card statement and guess what they charged me 25$ of shipping  So far my transaction with cigarplace.biz hasn't been a good one. I guess you learn from your mistakes...


----------



## Bear

OldDirty said:


> Three weeks later and still nothing...Placed my order on the first of the month for the 1$ shipping special and they tried charging shipping twice. I go and check my credit card statement and guess what they charged me 25$ of shipping  So far my transaction with cigarplace.biz hasn't been a good one. I guess you learn from your mistakes...


Have you called them to see what's up?


----------



## sanfrantreat

OldDirty said:


> Three weeks later and still nothing...Placed my order on the first of the month for the 1$ shipping special and they tried charging shipping twice. I go and check my credit card statement and guess what they charged me 25$ of shipping  So far my transaction with cigarplace.biz hasn't been a good one. I guess you learn from your mistakes...


Try calling them, as far as i know the last little bit he's been revamping his website and business. So there probably are some bugs and glitches in the system. It shouldn't have happened but I mean try giving them a call and see what they say.


----------



## tccigar

*Taboo loves Canadians:tu

Thanks for the support from our Brothers up north!

Rob
*


----------



## rborrell

tccigar said:


> *Taboo loves Canadians:tu
> 
> Thanks for the support from our Brothers up north!
> 
> Rob
> *


I can't say enough about Rob and his customer service. Great experience!

:tu


----------



## OldDirty

Bear said:


> Have you called them to see what's up?


I'll have to give them a call as I emailed them twice without any response.


----------



## GWN

tccigar said:


> *Taboo loves Canadians:tu
> 
> Thanks for the support from our Brothers up north!
> 
> Rob
> *


Hey Rob, I'm in the market for two hydras. Getting any in soon?


----------



## mash

OldDirty said:


> I'll have to give them a call as I emailed them twice without any response.


I agree to call. I have been in touch with them via e-mail lately too, used this address. [email protected] No problem.


----------



## tccigar

GWN said:


> Hey Rob, I'm in the market for two hydras. Getting any in soon?


Can you pm name and #? I will call you.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## twgc1

I just used Taboo Cigar http://www.taboocigars.com/main.sc for my first humi and some other necessities. Everything went smooth. I would certainly buy from them again.


----------



## rborrell

mash said:


> I agree to call. I have been in touch with them via e-mail lately too, used this address. [email protected] No problem.


I hope it works out - I have used them before and it went smooth. The web site right is down however. May not be a good sign.


----------



## Bear

rborrell said:


> The web site right is down however. May not be a good sign.


Working just fine now...


----------



## bman40

Atlantic!

Just got my first delivery here in Canada - 9 days to get here....

8 padron 2000 Maduros.. mmmm

good service, good package...

note: if you live near the border - get a mail delivery spot there and *carry* them back - I got my first order from them in TWO DAYS for less than $9 shipping... super speedy!

Barry


----------



## GWN

My order from Atlantic came yesterday (though I picked it up today). Eight days in transit (half of which was clearing customs and making it from Montreal to Ontario).

Here's the score:
601 3-PACK
DON LINO AFRICA DUMA 5-PACK
MAXX CULTURE 5-PACK
DPG El Rey De Los Habanos Toro 5 Pack
OLIVA SERIE V BELICOSO 5 PACK
Plus a bundle of Flor de Olivas for my dad and a tin of CAOs for my wife to have once in a while. Top 3 items were in the closeout section and great deals. Worth a look if you've never ordered from them before.


----------



## OldDirty

OldDirty said:


> I'll have to give them a call as I emailed them twice without any response.


Well after a month after placing my order with cigarplace.biz my package finally arrived today and I was slapped with 328$ of custom charges I obviously didn't accept the package as the charges were worth twice the value of my order. Needless to say this will be my last order placed with cigarplace.biz


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

sorry to hear about your luck. do you know if they shipped with USPS? Try Atlantic.



OldDirty said:


> Well after a month after placing my order with cigarplace.biz my package finally arrived today and I was slapped with 328$ of custom charges I obviously didn't accept the package as the charges were worth twice the value of my order. Needless to say this will be my last order placed with cigarplace.biz


----------



## OldDirty

Dinosaur Jr said:


> sorry to hear about your luck. do you know if they shipped with USPS? Try Atlantic.


I've used Atlantic before and will be going back with them. They shipped it with usps.


----------



## Cucumber_Jones

First post here and my first order from Atlantic. Took 7 days including the day I ordered it. No customs. Got the first order and made the 2nd order. Thanks for this thread guys...


----------



## andrewm

Forgot to post that I got my first order from Taboo! It was a small humi and a few sticks. Customer service was top notch and didn't get dinged at the border. I ended up getting them in under two weeks. Good stuff!

Just put in my second order with them. Didn't realise there was a discount code still going so I just placed my order and they called me up to let me know they were discounting my order %20 since I was from CS. These guys can't be beat!

I'll make sure to post pics this time when I get the order.


----------



## Fullycanvassed

Just wanted to pop in and say this thread has been extremely useful! 

I have orders from heartfelt, Taboo, Atlantic, and Mr. Bundles coming in (hey I'm new, I'm allowed to go a little overboard) and I'll share the story if it ends well. Hopefully nothing gets dinged by the border Gestapo, that'll be the good ending!


----------



## RHNewfie

Cool, another London botl! Welcome!



Fullycanvassed said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say this thread has been extremely useful!
> 
> I have orders from heartfelt, Taboo, Atlantic, and Mr. Bundles coming in (hey I'm new, I'm allowed to go a little overboard) and I'll share the story if it ends well. Hopefully nothing gets dinged by the border Gestapo, that'll be the good ending!


----------



## Magellan

OldDirty said:


> slapped with 328$ of custom charges I obviously didn't accept the package as the charges were worth twice the value of my order.


Do you know how that total was calculated? The only numbers I could find online were (price paid x 22%) x 56.6% http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/english/taxes/tt/rates.html. 
I'm weighing an option to order online or not.


----------



## Fullycanvassed

I can vouch for Taboo - shipped 5/26 received 6/04, not dinged by customs, but there was a signature required.

Smokes packed in nicely with water pillows to boot. Shame I didn't order more, but they're definitely on the go list.


----------



## smellyfeet

I was curious, if your package is labeled as "hobby supply, etc" and Customs opens it up and discovers they are cigars instead, does anyone know if that person is put on a "watch list" in terms of future parcels coming in. If "yes" does anyone know how long a person's name is on that list? Thanks, peace.


----------



## Cucumber_Jones

2nd post 2nd order from Atlantic Cigars. 7 days to my door on the West Coast.

3rd order on the way....


----------



## Fullycanvassed

Lent my digicam out so I don't have pics yet - but Mr. Bundles is a go (though their site appears to be down at the moment). Shipped 5/30 - Received 6/06. Sailed through customs, e-tracking was accurate via Canada Post, and singles came cello-wrapped and nicely packaged.

They also have Stinky ashtrays for about $24 :ss

(Nice haul Cucumber Jones! My first order from Atlantic should be here next week)


----------



## twgc1

I just used atlantic cigars for the first time and found them great to deal with.


----------



## OldDirty

Magellan said:


> Do you know how that total was calculated? The only numbers I could find online were (price paid x 22%) x 56.6% http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/english/taxes/tt/rates.html.
> I'm weighing an option to order online or not.


Sorry no I don't know how the charges were calculated. All I heard was 328$ and I said "Take it back".


----------



## OldDirty

Well I came home after work today to find three bundles of Flor de Oliva










Placed the order on the 2nd of July and they arrived on the 9th which I consider a great turn around time. Once again another smooth transaction placed with Atlantic :ss


----------



## Cucumber_Jones

Hey OD - how are the Flor De Olivia's? I am looking at the Robustos and they look tasty!?:ss


----------



## OldDirty

Cucumber_Jones said:


> Hey OD - how are the Flor De Olivia's? I am looking at the Robustos and they look tasty!?:ss


I must say there quite good even straight out of the bundle, they have a sweet taste to them. These smokes have real potential :tu


----------



## rborrell

OldDirty said:


> I must say there quite good even straight out of the bundle, they have a sweet taste to them. These smokes have real potential :tu


Which Flor De Olivas are they? The prices are certainly good.


----------



## OldDirty

rborrell said:


> Which Flor De Olivas are they? The prices are certainly good.


I ordered three bundles all together of the Gold, Original, and Corojo. I've only tried the Robusto Gold up to now and it was quite tasty.


----------



## Gryphs62

Just received my 2nd package from Eric at Kioki Cigars. No problems with boarder etc.

I told him I wanted to spend x amount of $$ and asked him to put together a sampler for me, to try some new cigars.

All I can say is he went above what I expected. I have only tried 2/17 sticks that were sent. Cannot wait to try the rest!:ss


Will definitely have my business again!


----------



## OldDirty

Can you believe this ? I have to fight to get my refund back from cigarplace! A few of you guys know I was recently charged 328$ of custom fees on a order placed a couple weeks ago so when I found out I had the package sent back since I wasn't going to be paying over twice the value of my cigars in custom fees. Well now cigarplace doesn't want to give me my refund back simply because the order was international. What kind of bull.... is that! Not only do they admit the cigars are in poor condition but the only option I'm now offered is to pay shipping once again and have the cigars shipped back to me which now have been in circulation for 5 weeks and will be dried, non smokeable.

My advice to you take your business elsewhere don't waste your money with cigarpace.biz you are taking a risk for nothing with this online merchant.


----------



## stevefrench

OldDirty said:


> Can you believe this ? I have to fight to get my refund back from cigarplace! A few of you guys know I was recently charged 328$ of custom fees on a order placed a couple weeks ago so when I found out I had the package sent back since I wasn't going to be paying over twice the value of my cigars in custom fees. Well now cigarplace doesn't want to give me my refund back simply because the order was international. What kind of bull.... is that! Not only do they admit the cigars are in poor condition but the only option I'm now offered is to pay shipping once again and have the cigars shipped back to me which now have been in circulation for 5 weeks and will be dried, non smokeable.
> 
> My advice to you take your business elsewhere don't waste your money with cigarpace.biz you are taking a risk for nothing with this online merchant.


Their 'International Shipping Policy' is quite clear:
Buyers are responsible for complying with their countries local and federal tobacco laws and fees associated with there orders

All sales are final, if package is lost, damaged or held in customs, it is your responsibility 
Win some, lose some.


----------



## OldDirty

stevefrench said:


> Their 'International Shipping Policy' is quite clear:
> Buyers are responsible for complying with their countries local and federal tobacco laws and fees associated with there orders
> 
> All sales are final, if package is lost, damaged or held in customs, it is your responsibility
> Win some, lose some.


Easy to say when it isn't your money on the line. I don't have 150$ to flush down the toilet....I'm not going down without a fight


----------



## Fullycanvassed

Sorry to hear that, brother. In fact I was going to try their $1 shipping offer before reading your earlier post. I know I hate wasting money too - good luck in your endeavor. At least you didn't spend any more.

I'll light one up for you :cb



OldDirty said:


> Can you believe this ? I have to fight to get my refund back from cigarplace! A few of you guys know I was recently charged 328$ of custom fees on a order placed a couple weeks ago so when I found out I had the package sent back since I wasn't going to be paying over twice the value of my cigars in custom fees. Well now cigarplace doesn't want to give me my refund back simply because the order was international. What kind of bull.... is that! Not only do they admit the cigars are in poor condition but the only option I'm now offered is to pay shipping once again and have the cigars shipped back to me which now have been in circulation for 5 weeks and will be dried, non smokeable.
> 
> My advice to you take your business elsewhere don't waste your money with cigarpace.biz you are taking a risk for nothing with this online merchant.


----------



## buzzman600

i got my order from atlantic cigars 2 day









7 days from order !!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## OldDirty

Good news after having a good talk with cigarplace I received my refund :tu


----------



## mash

OldDirty said:


> Easy to say when it isn't your money on the line. I don't have 150$ to flush down the toilet....I'm not going down without a fight


Good that you got a refund. But the larger picture is this: If too many people do what you did despite the vendor's clear policy, they will stop shipping to Canada. I have used cigarplace.biz several times without any problems. The number of vendors who ship here is shrinking, and this affects us all. There are risks associated with online ordering. Would you rather be forced to pay B and M fees here to get any sticks?


----------



## OldDirty

mash said:


> Good that you got a refund. But the larger picture is this: If too many people do what you did despite the vendor's clear policy, they will stop shipping to Canada. I have used cigarplace.biz several times without any problems. The number of vendors who ship here is shrinking, and this affects us all. There are risks associated with online ordering. Would you rather be forced to pay B and M fees here to get any sticks?


What would you have done in my place ? If paying 200% or 300% tobacco taxes on the cigars we order it's pretty much costing even more then the box that retails then at our local B&M


----------



## mash

OldDirty said:


> What would you have done in my place ? If paying 200% or 300% tobacco taxes on the cigars we order it's pretty much costing even more then the box that retails then at our local B&M


I've been in your place. Look at the policies of the vendor before you order. If in doubt, ask them what happens if you refuse the package.


----------



## sanfrantreat

OldDirty said:


> What would you have done in my place ? If paying 200% or 300% tobacco taxes on the cigars we order it's pretty much costing even more then the box that retails then at our local B&M


your not gonna like my response but order less so if you do get it its only another 50-100 bucks


----------



## weetone

To diffuse this...r-ice brings up a really good point, and one that may not necessarily be thought of.

Many vendors will ship as a 'gift' or 't-shirt' or something, and will only insure it for a small amount (10-50 bucks)...so, when you get a package the size of a fridge coming through customs, marked as a child's gift, that's going to turn some heads.

Food for thought.


----------



## CoreyD

Hey Everyone! I'd like to say Thank you for this thread, it helped this newb out big time. I just received my first order from Taboo and everthing went smooth. Customer service was great, within 2 hours of placing my order I got a call from them letting me know the Butera 444's I ordered were not in stock, I received 5 Onyx Reserve instead. I also got a couple samplers, a few Padrons and two tins of Rocky Patel Juniors. Will definitly be doing business with them again. Thanks again. Corey


----------



## shaggy

OldDirty said:


> What would you have done in my place ? If paying 200% or 300% tobacco taxes on the cigars we order it's pretty much costing even more then the box that retails then at our local B&M


you wont like my answer either.......it is the risk you take. if you order from someone with clear policies as to international orders that does not favor you then you run the risk. it is a cost of the game....sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. the best advice is to make sure the shipper will take a return shipment for no charge or a minimal fee.
trust me....not all vendors will take back the shipment

and before you ask......yes i have had to pay duties, much more than the value of the cigars, and i said thank you after i paid them.:tu


----------



## Cadillac

shaggy said:


> you wont like my answer either.......it is the risk you take. if you order from someone with clear policies as to international orders that does not favor you then you run the risk. it is a cost of the game....sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. the best advice is to make sure the shipper will take a return shipment for no charge or a minimal fee.
> trust me....not all vendors will take back the shipment
> 
> and before you ask......yes i have had to pay duties, much more than the value of the cigars, and i said thank you after i paid them.:tu


I agree as well. I've had to pay my dues many times as well. Actually this whole thread kinda makes me nervous. I think theres' a lot of stuff that's talked about here that should be restricted to PM's. But that's only my :2, and majority rules. :ss


----------



## SilverFox

shaggy said:


> you wont like my answer either.......it is the risk you take. if you order from someone with clear policies as to international orders that does not favor you then you run the risk. it is a cost of the game....sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. the best advice is to make sure the shipper will take a return shipment for no charge or a minimal fee.
> trust me....not all vendors will take back the shipment
> 
> and before you ask......yes i have had to pay duties, much more than the value of the cigars, and i said thank you after i paid them.:tu


I am 100% with shaggy on this one. I have paid my duties on several shipments and it is part of the game. Returning a shipment, never even crosses my mind. This is one of the reasons why so many are reluctant to share reliable good vendors with other folks as it is this kind of nonsensical behavior of the few wrecks it for the many.

By sending this back you have now given that vendor cause to reflect on his shipping policies and not deliver to Canada, all because you didn't take the time to review his shipping policy or worse yet chose to ignore it. So rather than take your lumps when you rolled the dice you put the rest of the Canadian cigar smokers at jeopardy of losing a source. Has this happened before yup it has.

Just one persons opinion but if you don't want to pay the price then don't roll the dice.


----------



## Old Sailor

Seems to me that this thread has gone way past what it was meant to be....just about companies that WILL ship to Canada. IMHO if you want to start posting about duty charges, this thread could very well be closed by the Mods. IF someone wants to use this thread as a source for cigars, non-cuban that is, that is what it was created for. IF you want to post about how you beat customs by not paying duty, if it happens....please use some common sense and don't post it here please....that is all.:2


----------



## 68TriShield

Old Sailor said:


> Seems to me that this thread has gone way past what it was meant to be....just about companies that WILL ship to Canada. IMHO if you want to start posting about duty charges, this thread could very well be closed by the Mods. IF someone wants to use this thread as a source for cigars, non-cuban that is, that is what it was created for. IF you want to post about how you beat customs by not paying duty, if it happens....please use some common sense and don't post it here please....that is all.:2


I reopened this thread.This thread is about the title,not taxes and/or fines.
Stay on topic or it will be deleted.


----------



## Davearob

Got a shipment form Taboo on Wednesday. One week delivery. Incredible. With my order I got the Taboo sampler. After trying one of each of the main cigars I ordered I figured I would try the sampler. I tried the Sumatra .......It was way more than I expected...It started spicy and bold and then settled down to an excellent full bodied smoke...needless to say I can't wait to try the rest now....Any ways I just wanted to say thanks to Rob and his crew for a job well done and an incredible cigar


----------



## tccigar

Davearob said:


> Got a shipment form Taboo on Wednesday. One week delivery. Incredible. With my order I got the Taboo sampler. After trying one of each of the main cigars I ordered I figured I would try the sampler. I tried the Sumatra .......It was way more than I expected...It started spicy and bold and then settled down to an excellent full bodied smoke...needless to say I can't wait to try the rest now....Any ways I just wanted to say thanks to Rob and his crew for a job well done and an incredible cigar


Thanks for trying Taboo Cigars. PM me with feedback if you have time. I love to hear from my customers. Good or bad, helps me in developing blends in the future. I appreciate all my customers in Canada.
WE LOVE CANADA:tu
Thank You
Rob


----------



## Anthem

I guess I'm a newbie around here, but have been reading some posts here for a couple of weeks. I have received my first order from Atlantic Cigar. It took 7 business days (including the shipping and delivery dates), so I would consider this pretty good. I found that it was well packaged. I will definately do business with them in the future as I find their prices and selection very good.:ss


----------



## DragonMan

tccigar said:


> Thanks for trying Taboo Cigars. PM me with feedback if you have time. I love to hear from my customers. Good or bad, helps me in developing blends in the future. I appreciate all my customers in Canada.
> WE LOVE CANADA:tu
> Thank You
> Rob


*Rob at Taboo really takes good care of his Canadian customers!! I highly recommend Taboo!!* :tu :tu


----------



## Anthem

BTW, I noticed that you can track the USPS deliveries from the US on the Canada Post website. Maybe others already knew about this feature, but I didn't know.


----------



## curtismayhem

Anthem said:


> BTW, I noticed that you can track the USPS deliveries from the US on the Canada Post website. Maybe others already knew about this feature, but I didn't know.


I was trying to figure out how to do that today for my Mr. Bundles order. Any chance you can enlighten me?


----------



## Anthem

curtismayhem said:


> I was trying to figure out how to do that today for my Mr. Bundles order. Any chance you can enlighten me?


 If you were provided a tracking # with your order simply go to canadapost.ca and enter the tracking #. The order in question was shipped as priority mail, and I'm not sure if this is why I was able to track it...


----------



## hangman

I ordered a 25ct desktop humi and some samplers from Taboo 7 days ago and they showed up yesterday! Made it through customs in no time with no problems. The cigars were sealed in bags with water pillows and securely packed inside the humi, which was perfectly repacked in its original box (at first I thought they forgot the cigars :r). The humi box was then securely packed in another box for shipping. I think Rob must own stock in a bubble wrap company since to say he uses it libraly is an understement. 

The cigars look and smell great, I picked up the Taboo Premium 10pk (which were all labled ) and the HSG 6 pack. I tried the HSG robusto and for a mild cigar it kicked my ass pretty good :tu, but it has been a while since I had a 1-1.5 hr smoke. 

Also of note, I dont understand how a $20 humidor can look so nice, if I saw it on someones desk I would think it cost at least $120. It's thick walled, heavy, smells of rich spanish ceader and makes that nice pfft sound when it closes. 

I want to wait untill I work through this sampler before I make another order but I'm not sure I can restrain myself. Maybe I'll order some of these Oliva and Rocky Patel your all talking about in the meantime. 

I'll throw up some pics when I get home from work.


----------



## DonnieW

mash said:


> Good that you got a refund. But the larger picture is this: If too many people do what you did despite the vendor's clear policy, they will stop shipping to Canada. I have used *cigarplace.biz* several times without any problems. The number of vendors who ship here is shrinking, and this affects us all. There are risks associated with online ordering. Would you rather be forced to pay B and M fees here to get any sticks?


FWIW - I've only used cigarplace.biz once and it was entirely without incident. Stuff was packed well, shipped same day and arrived within 5 business days. Prices on the Rocky Patels I bought were te best on the web at the time.


----------



## Gryphs62

Removed


----------



## curtismayhem

I'd recommend Mr Bundles. I just got an order from them that went well. No more trips to the B&M for a while now that I have 25 to get through.


----------



## DonnieW

curtismayhem said:


> I'd recommend Mr Bundles. I just got an order from them that went well. No more trips to the B&M for a while now that I have 25 to get through.


You should post your general whereabouts so people can identify with your successful delivery :ss


----------



## curtismayhem

I'm in Thornhill, Ontario, took about 3 weeks to get here but I think that was a problem on Canada posts end. Smokes were packaged well and in good condition when they arrived.


----------



## Fullycanvassed

Atlantic seems to be slapping on extra high shipping fees lately.. I got smacked with $30 shipping on a $140 order, maybe I'll call them next time and negotiate. 

That said, I HATE HATE HATE it when I miss the mailman on a Friday, and get a bit fat Delivery notice for MONDAY. :gn:gn:gn
My sticks are dying! They need to be properly humidified!


----------



## Davearob

I got the same fee from Atlantic. Have shipping costs gone up that much due to fuel prices?


----------



## DonnieW

Davearob said:


> I got the same fee from Atlantic. Have shipping costs gone up that much due to fuel prices?


It's not cheap, true, but they do take GOOD care to make sure things are packaged 'right' for crossing the border.


----------



## Anthem

Fullycanvassed said:


> Atlantic seems to be slapping on extra high shipping fees lately.. I got smacked with $30 shipping on a $140 order, maybe I'll call them next time and negotiate.
> 
> That said, I HATE HATE HATE it when I miss the mailman on a Friday, and get a bit fat Delivery notice for MONDAY. :gn:gn:gn
> My sticks are dying! They need to be properly humidified!


I've only placed 2 orders so far with Atlantic, but the shipping prices are pretty much in line with the pricing on the usps website for canadian orders http://pe.usps.gov/text/imm/ce_003.htm Remember that they are using USPS Priority Mail.

I have to agree that the packaging is well done and for the most part, I find their prices quite good.

It's pretty hard to get good cigars in my area, so I accept that I will have to pay these shipping fees. I have seen some good comments about taboocigars and may try them down the road as well.:ss


----------



## Gryphs62

Received my first Taboo order today! Ordered and shipped on June 25th....bit slow but I am blaming Canada Day and July 4th. Ordered 6pk Sampler of Special Forces Boot Camp and 12 Twist (4 Robusto, 4 Churchill, and 4 Toro) + some free golf tees! No problems at the boarder!



Waiting on my first Atlantic Order and another Taboo order....both have arrived in Canada!


----------



## ZedR2

No tax or duties ?


----------



## Gryphs62

Nadda


----------



## DonnieW

ZedR2 said:


> No tax or duties ?


Its largely a non-issue. As soon as I get the green-light, I will post the details of an arbitrated case against CBSA (might have to post it elsewhere). Hopefully it will clear up what appears to be a LARGE misconception of duties/taxes/tariffs/etc when importing to Canada. Don't be afraid to order away. It's legit and well worth it in my opinion - especially given Ontario's baloney anti-display laws.


----------



## Old Sailor

Becareful what you post here...this thread has already been closed once because of posting issues with customs and duty. Also you may want to pm a mod with what you have first, as I know this thread is watched because of said postings made earlier.....just a heads up for you.:2


----------



## DonnieW

Old Sailor said:


> Becareful what you post here...this thread has already been closed once because of posting issues with customs and duty. Also you may want to pm a mod with what you have first, as I know this thread is watched because of said postings made earlier.....just a heads up for you.:2


Understood and agree Old Sailor. In all likelihood I will post off-site and link - or perhaps save the story for a local herf. It is truly a great case for Canucks to read and understand - the point I intend to convey is that Customs is not a big, ugly, dumb, and mean enforcement mechanism - rather they're a business (with a President no less!) and largely operate like one. Thus, if you get to understand their business, you'll never have a problem dealing with them. 

Although the information is available by way of the Access to Information Act, I understand there are some restrictions. I should have known this, there are many documents that, once completed, are PROTECTED 'B'. That means they cannot be shared with the public. I can however summarize and/or paraphrase at will.


----------



## Gryphs62

Received my 1st order from Atlantic today, no problems! Ordered on the 8th, received on the 15th....7 days! Great service!

Bundle of Olivia's and some Edge!


----------



## DonnieW

Gryphs62 said:


> Received my 1st order from Atlantic today, no problems! Ordered on the 8th, received on the 15th....7 days! Great service!
> 
> Bundle of Olivia's and some Edge!


Atlantic dropped here yesterday, ordered on the 9th. Top-drawer service indeed. It was the first time I used them. Will defintiely use them again. :tu


----------



## Anthem

DonnieW said:


> Atlantic dropped here yesterday, ordered on the 9th. Top-drawer service indeed. It was the first time I used them. Will defintiely use them again. :tu


Still waiting for order #2, it was shipped on July 8th, hoping it will be here tomorrow. I tracked my first order it went from PA to NJ, then to Montreal, Ottawa then here.


----------



## ZedR2

I just got my order from Famous today so I am good for awhile :ss


----------



## Anthem

Order #2 from AC has arrived, nicely packaged. I will take a picture later and try and post it.


----------



## Anthem

Here's a picture of order #2.

20 Oliva O Robusto
8 Sampler Pack of Olivas
10 CAO Sopranos "Soldier"
5 R&J Aniversario Robusto


----------



## Gryphs62

Received my 2nd Taboo order today!

Thanks to Rob, for the free Taboo Sampler(won a contest last week)

Also ordered: 

6 x Exotic Blend II

Costa Rica Maduro Sampler

6 HSG

5 Olivia V

3 Padron Anniversary


----------



## Fullycanvassed

http://www.cheapercigars.com

So, anybody have experience with these guys? They will ship to Canada, but I haven't asked if they do it discretely.

Anybody bite the bullet?


----------



## Anthem

Just received my first (and not my last) order from Rob at Taboo cigars. Spoke with Dan over the phone to confirm some details and the order arrived. The packaging was great, and the taboo sampler included a water pillow. I had read a lot about Taboo cigars and Rob's customer service and I can personally vouch for it :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Fullycanvassed said:


> http://www.cheapercigars.com
> 
> So, anybody have experience with these guys? They will ship to Canada, but I haven't asked if they do it discretely.
> 
> Anybody bite the bullet?


Nope


----------



## DonnieW

Fullycanvassed said:


> http://www.cheapercigars.com
> 
> So, anybody have experience with these guys? They will ship to Canada, but I haven't asked if they do it discretely.
> 
> Anybody bite the bullet?


I wouldn't be the the guinea pig. There are several reputible vendors listed on this thread, and there are many positive comments from Canadian members. That's one of the great things about this place, many have already taken the risk of trying new vendors leaving the rest of us to order worry-free.


----------



## mdman

We deliver a lot of packages to Canada.

http://www.mdcigars.com


----------



## Old Sailor

mdman said:


> We deliver a lot of packages to Canada.
> 
> http://www.mdcigars.com


:tu:tu I can vouch for that!:tu:tu


----------



## tccigar

*We love Canada:tu*


----------



## Anthem

tccigar said:


> *We love Canada:tu*


I can :tu for that!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

tccigar said:


> *We love Canada:tu*


:r:chk:chk:chk:tu


----------



## jc85

hey everybody,

great to see how this thread has really taken off. it's been awhile since i've posted much of anything on CS unfortunately.

It seems like nobody has really tried out Lynn Cigars. I got a shipment once and got hit with customs, but the prices there are unbeatable. Plus the guy seems to be really nice. Anyways, was just wondering if anyone could share his/her experiences

jon


----------



## CohibaMan

Oh, I retract my link. I'll have to find a better one!


----------



## Old Sailor

That's better :tu


----------



## CohibaMan

DonnieW said:


> Its largely a non-issue. As soon as I get the green-light, I will post the details of an arbitrated case against CBSA (might have to post it elsewhere). Hopefully it will clear up what appears to be a LARGE misconception of duties/taxes/tariffs/etc when importing to Canada. Don't be afraid to order away. It's legit and well worth it in my opinion - especially given Ontario's baloney anti-display laws.


Speaking of the anti-display laws. There is a cigar store a block from my place who had all their cabinets glass doors covered over after the law went through. Then suddenly they put up at sign saying that only people 19+ could enter. Does the fact that only 19+ can enter get around the new anti-display laws in Ontario?

Though my opinion on the display laws, I totally agree for cigarettes. Cigars I don't see the point, there isn't the same impulse buy for a 16 year old trying to use a fake id. Also makes it a bugger to see what's available if you actually want to buy a cigar. :2


----------



## Bear

CohibaMan said:


> Speaking of the anti-display laws. There is a cigar store a block from my place who had all their cabinets glass doors covered over after the law went through. Then suddenly they put up at sign saying that only people 19+ could enter. *Does the fact that only 19+ can enter get around the new anti-display laws in Ontario?*
> 
> Though my opinion on the display laws, I totally agree for cigarettes. Cigars I don't see the point, there isn't the same impulse buy for a 16 year old trying to use a fake id. Also makes it a bugger to see what's available if you actually want to buy a cigar. :2


Not quite... To be designated a "Registered Specialty Tobacconist" by the province of Ontario you have show that a certain percentage (as in the majority) of your revenue comes from tobacco or related items. 
Part of operating a "Registered Specialty Tobacconist" also means that as a tobacco retailor you are not going to market to youths and are going to restrict acces to your store to only those who are at least 19 years of age.


----------



## PolarGar

I have to start by stating that I am new to this forum but not new to smoking cigars - 20 years under my slowly expanding belt. 

Let me just say that this board, this thread, and Bear in particular are my heroes!!

I am just about to convert a closet into a humidor and am looking to stock it chock full of cigar boxes in the coming months and years. 

I am also going to go out on a limb (especially for a noob!) and say that having just read through nearly 400 posts on this thread and having drooled over all your pics of your loot it would appear that Rob at Taboo and Steve at Atlantic are two of the best bets out there for us wacky Canucks. 

Correct me if I am wrong, but I will say if either Rob or Steve are reading this I do hope they are prepared to compensate me madly for the wonderful endorsement I have just provided - yes even from a wet behind the ears 39 year old noob like me!

Chris


----------



## DonnieW

PolarGar said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I will say if either Rob or Steve are reading this I do hope they are prepared to compensate me madly for the wonderful endorsement I have just provided - yes even from a wet behind the ears 39 year old noob like me!
> 
> Chris


Those guys have been long time favorite sellers of many here. 

How are shipping times to Nunavut?


----------



## PolarGar

Hey Donnie,

Shipping time up here (if you will pardon the pun) is all over the map. 

We can have a computer for work shipped from Texas and arrive in less than a week - and we can order something from Winnipeg which is a two hour flight by jet and have it take several weeks. 

I am not an astrologer, but it seems that if all the stars are aligned we are not that bad off. It would also seem however that this mysterious alignment does not happen so often. 

My experience in the past with pipe tobacco and friends in the US shipping to me is that the post is the way to go. That and keeping it below a certain weight - if memory serves 3 pounds - tends to increase the chances of a happy delivery dramatically.

Chris


----------



## TriStar

Two thumbs up :tu:tu for both Atlantic Cigar and Taboo! They both arrived here 7 days after ordering, at the same time.


----------



## Davearob

I think Taboo cigars just became my main supplier. I have already received three orders from them with incredible shipping times (usually one week). The customer service is simply outstanding. On my first order I never used the club stogie discount. Rob phoned me to ask if I was a member thus saving me 20%, money he could have easily kept, I would have called it my mistake. Then this morning I noticed that a incredible offer was being made on their box/bundles. I had just ordered two bundles a couple of days ago, since I hadn't received a shipping notice I thought I would give them a call and see if I could get this deal. They had processed the order all ready but seeing how they hadn't shipped Rob said he would apply the discount to my order. This this would mean extra work for them but Rob had no problem doing it. The amount of savings I made wasn't that great but Taboo proved they would go the extra mile to please a customer even over a small item. Beside this great service they also have outstanding cigars. 

Anyways I would like to extend a hearty Thank you to Rob and his guys at Taboo cigars and let them know their efforts are apreciated.


----------



## nasa25

yay!!!! I'm finally able to post......anyways, just stumbled across this forum yesterday.....so far has been absolutely unbelieveably helpful! Within an hour of finding this thread I had placed my first order with Atlantic for a box of 20 Alec Bradley Trilogy Exotic Maduro Churchills....my go to cigar has always been that, but in the rubusto size. Figured I would give the churchills a whirl. Within 18 hours, my order had been shipped...excellent service from Rob at Atlantic. 

I am also looking into ordering with Taboo....they have some great daily specials today.....I have contacted Rob from Taboo to ask him a few questions regarding his opinion on a good starter sampler. I'm a bit concerned as I'm not sure whether or not Taboo ships via usps, but based on everyones comments, it seems like all the Taboo shipments are getting through without a hitch.

:ss

Little Info about myself.....29 years old from Ajax, Ontario (same as Bear).....my current humi consists of around 300 cigars (its packed to the top after my last trip to Cuba). I mostly smoke CC's (Monte 2's, PE's, Cohiba Exquisitos) but my favorite cheap stick has always been the Trilogy Exotic Maduro (Robusto). Looking forward to getting the Trilogy churchills in the mail next week hopefully. In the meantime I will have a Monte 2 to ring in the end of summer this weekend.:dr


----------



## Bear

nasa25 said:


> yay!!!! I'm finally able to post......
> Little Info about myself.....29 years old from Ajax, Ontario (same as Bear)


Welcome to CS & PM sent...


----------



## nasa25

ok guys and gals....just placed my order with Rob at Taboo....here's what I ordered:

5 * Taboo Habano Sun Grown Robusto
10 pack Taboo premium sampler
Box of 24 La Flor Gran Maduro #7 (great deal at only $2.99 per stick)
1 * A Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown (just to try - I have heard good things about this one, and it was on sale)

and I got a cutter for $0.50.

Total (with shipping) = $139.15 USD for 40 sticks....not too bad...:chk

I will let you guys know when my goodies arrive....thank God for this site!!!!


----------



## kwadzilla

jc85 said:


> I decided to get a thread going to identify the companies that'll deliver to Canada. I'm sure this will help out all the Canadians who are sick of paying 3-5 times the price here in Canada. So far I have:
> 
> Mr. Bundles
> Cigar.com
> CVM cigars
> Pleasant Smoke Shop
> Frenchy's (for pipes)
> 
> Feel free to add more!


How many of you many of you have had orders shipped and been dinged with the duty?


----------



## DonnieW

kwadzilla said:


> How many of you many of you have had orders shipped and been dinged with the duty?


Not to threadjack but...

Duty is payable on every shipment. That said, duty on our shipments is a lot like shopping in the US. When you come back you declare your stuff - sometimes Customs wants to collect, other times they waive you through.

Duty needs to be factored in BEFORE ordering - its good you're asking now. There are plenty of threads with folks complaining or commenting that they had been charged duty. Its expensive sometimes - but its the law.


----------



## TriStar

I was wondering if any fellow Canadians were regular smokers of 5 Vegas series? I've been doing a search and a lot of people recommend it as one of the "newb" cigars to try. That being said, I've only seen The Cigar Cellar carry that brand and only one person provided feedback about them in this thread.

So to whoever smoke 5 Vegas, what company do you use?


----------



## DonnieW

TriStar said:


> I was wondering if any fellow Canadians were regular smokers of 5 Vegas series? I've been doing a search and a lot of people recommend it as one of the "newb" cigars to try. That being said, I've only seen The Cigar Cellar carry that brand and only one person provided feedback about them in this thread.
> 
> So to whoever smoke 5 Vegas, what company do you use?


Cigar Place


----------



## nasa25

DonnieW said:


> Cigar Place


Wow those prices are great. Even better than Atlantic.


----------



## nasa25

buzzman600 said:


> 2008/02/2818:06VILLE ST-LAURENT, QC International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> 
> This is from Canada post.
> shipped feb 4 Customs feb 28
> "on the back of an old broken down mule"


I just saw this exact same message today from my Atlantic order.....I'm a bit surprised that it goes through Quebec. No duties, no duties, no duties!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BroncoHorvath

Wow....it took me 45 minutes to go through 27 pages of posts.....:ss

Just to let you know, I'm a newbie on this site but far from being a newbie with cigars.... What a great site....

Now for the main topic of companies that deliver to Canada.. I've been dealing with Atlantic Cigars in PA for a few months, and I've ordered over 20 boxes and other stuff from them (usually 2-4 boxes at the time) with no problems. 
AC ships person to person using USPS and so far it gets through the border no problem as long as you don't exceed a certain weight. Their prices are not the best like Holts for example but a lot cheaper than in Canadian retail stores and they have a great selection. Their cigars are always fresh and well packed. When I go to the US, I usually go and visit my buddies at Holts in Philly (really nice store on Walnut), or when my sister or buddy comes up, they bring boxes back for me that I've ordered through Holts and had it shipped to their homes.

If you guys love cigars, pay yourself a trip to Vegas for the Big Smoke. I went a couple of years ago and it was a blast. I'm going to go again, maybe next year because I'm going to Cuba in December and in April.

For bigger humidors, like cabinet humidors, I used CanadaHimidor.com because it wasn't worth the trouble paying less and having to deal with shipping and customs. Actually I ordered the 1 Montegue humidor from CanadaHumidors and the same humidor from HumidorCentral.com and it was cheaper through Colin at CanadaHumidors. 

Now, I guess I will have to order some stuff from Taboo because their service seems to be very positive.


----------



## nasa25

BroncoHorvath said:


> Wow....it took me 45 minutes to go through 27 pages of posts.....:ss
> 
> Just to let you know, I'm a newbie on this site but far from being a newbie with cigars.... What a great site....
> 
> Now for the main topic of companies that deliver to Canada.. I've been dealing with Atlantic Cigars in PA for a few months, and I've ordered over 20 boxes and other stuff from them (usually 2-4 boxes at the time) with no problems.
> AC ships person to person using USPS and so far it gets through the border no problem as long as you don't exceed a certain weight. Their prices are not the best like Holts for example but a lot cheaper than in Canadian retail stores and they have a great selection. Their cigars are always fresh and well packed. When I go to the US, I usually go and visit my buddies at Holts in Philly (really nice store on Walnut), or when my sister or buddy comes up, they bring boxes back for me that I've ordered through Holts and had it shipped to their homes.
> 
> If you guys love cigars, pay yourself a trip to Vegas for the Big Smoke. I went a couple of years ago and it was a blast. I'm going to go again, maybe next year because I'm going to Cuba in December and in April.
> 
> For bigger humidors, like cabinet humidors, I used CanadaHimidor.com because it wasn't worth the trouble paying less and having to deal with shipping and customs. Actually I ordered the 1 Montegue humidor from CanadaHumidors and the same humidor from HumidorCentral.com and it was cheaper through Colin at CanadaHumidors.
> 
> Now, I guess I will have to order some stuff from Taboo because their service seems to be very positive.


thanks for the tip Steve...I was wondering myself what limit I should keep my orders to, so I'm guessing if I stick to, lets say, 3 boxes and under at a time I should be good. I just placed an order with Taboo the day after the one with AC.....I can't wait to try one of those twists....plus there are coupon codes you can use to get either 20 or 25 percent off (with the exception of the deals of the day).....happy smoking!


----------



## nasa25

my package from AC was only in customs for 15 hours......sweet....its on its way home baby!!!!!


----------



## Kiokicigars

Kioki Cigar Company here, I have shipped to many Canadians from CS and will continue to ship to CA.

If you have any questions please email or PM me.

Thank you
Eric


----------



## PolarGar

Wow two new sites in two posts - an awesome Canadian Humidor site (good place to nab supplies for my closet/humidor project) and another Canuck-Friendly online retailer. 

Today is a good day my Canadian friends!


----------



## BroncoHorvath

Kiokicigars said:


> Kioki Cigar Company here, I have shipped to many Canadians from CS and will continue to ship to CA.
> 
> If you have any questions please email or PM me.
> 
> Thank you
> Eric


Great !

There are a few brands I like.......

I'll be trying you soon for sure.... Great prices also:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

I actually herfed with Colin last Feb. He's a good NF boy like me!



PolarGar said:


> Wow two new sites in two posts - an awesome Canadian Humidor site (good place to nab supplies for my closet/humidor project) and another Canuck-Friendly online retailer.
> 
> Today is a good day my Canadian friends!


----------



## kayaker

RHNewfie said:


> I actually herfed with Colin last Feb. He's a good NF boy like me!


Colin who? Where's he from?

Ian


----------



## RHNewfie

kayaker said:


> Colin who? Where's he from?
> 
> Ian


Colin W, from Mt. Pearl, Currently residing in Red Deer I believe.


----------



## RRocket

Both of my packages (Taboo & Atlantic) have been in customs since Aug. 31. I have a bad feeling.....


----------



## Anthem

RRocket said:


> Both of my packages (Taboo & Atlantic) have been in customs since Aug. 31. I have a bad feeling.....


I wouldn't put too much faith in the Canada Post site being 100% in terms of where your package is. I've noticed with a few orders that sometimes the packages are in transit but not always scanned at each postal outlet that it goes through. Also Aug 31 was on a Sunday, and Monday was a holiday, so you're package likely was not moving anywhere during that time. I've dealt with both companies and have not had any issues so far :tu


----------



## RRocket

^^Thanks....Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## DonnieW

RRocket said:


> Both of my packages (Taboo & Atlantic) have been in customs since Aug. 31. I have a bad feeling.....


Doesn't mean anything. "Customs" refers to a wide area in the Canada Post world. I've had things at my door while the site still reflects its in Customs. Lame tracking.


----------



## DragonMan

Customs was designed, built and is run by the prince of darkness himself!!! That's right lucifer, beelzebub, the devil...whatever you want to call him...customs was his invention meant to torment and destroy souls!!! :c

:fu :fu *I HATE CUSTOMS!!!!* :fu :fu

End of rant, carry on there is nothing to see here.


----------



## nasa25

don't put much faith in online tracking. My package from taboo was delivered to my work today at 1pm and until around 7pm it still said it was being reviewed by customs. The bastards in the mailroom didn't even deliver it to me. Tomorrow first thing I will be with my cigars.


----------



## latinlingo99

buzzman600 said:


> I got my beads today!!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


Hello,

I am new in this forum obviously because I just took up the hobby of smoking cigars. Therefore I would like to ask you what "beads" are; are you talking about something that has to do with cigars or actual "bracelet, necklace beads"

Thanks,


----------



## nasa25

latinlingo99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new in this forum obviously because I just took up the hobby of smoking cigars. Therefore I would like to ask you what "beads" are; are you talking about something that has to do with cigars or actual "bracelet, necklace beads"
> 
> Thanks,


beads are humidity beads.....you wet them with distilled water until they reach the desired humidity (ex 65%) they will turn a certain colour...once every few weeks you have to remoisten them to keep the humidor at the desired rh.


----------



## latinlingo99

nasa25 said:


> beads are humidity beads.....you wet them with distilled water until they reach the desired humidity (ex 65%) they will turn a certain colour...once every few weeks you have to remoisten them to keep the humidor at the desired rh.


I see!!!! Thank you very much.:cf


----------



## RRocket

My Taboo order made it through. Found out today my Atlantic order is flagged in Customs. I received the Registered Mail letter today to go pick up/pay duties for the parcel from Atalntic. My very first order.....paying duties. A few weeks ago, cigars stolen by customs.....

MY LUCK SUCKS!!!!


----------



## PolarGar

My first ever order with Rob at Taboo has been placed and shipped as of this afternoon. I will keep you all informed as to it's progress. :tu

By the way I have to say dealing with Rob is alot of fun and I can't wait to get these great smokes!


----------



## TriStar

RRocket said:


> My Taboo order made it through. Found out today my Atlantic order is flagged in Customs. I received the Registered Mail letter today to go pick up/pay duties for the parcel from Atalntic. My very first order.....paying duties. A few weeks ago, cigars stolen by customs.....
> 
> MY LUCK SUCKS!!!!


Damn that sucks! Let us know how bad it is. I got an order that should be arriving any day from Atlantic. Fingers crossed...


----------



## latinlingo99

RRocket said:


> My Taboo order made it through. Found out today my Atlantic order is flagged in Customs. I received the Registered Mail letter today to go pick up/pay duties for the parcel from Atalntic. My very first order.....paying duties. A few weeks ago, cigars stolen by customs.....
> 
> MY LUCK SUCKS!!!!


...wow! sorry to read that! I hope you do not have to pay that much. I order three times from cigarplace.biz and two of the packages were smooth orders but the third one ...m... what can you do. I still do business with cigarplace. They are nice.

I have yet to try taboo, I really want to taste their twist. I see a lot of people here really like that one particular cigar.

Good luck with your pick up.


----------



## primitive

RRocket said:


> My Taboo order made it through. Found out today my Atlantic order is flagged in Customs. I received the Registered Mail letter today to go pick up/pay duties for the parcel from Atalntic. My very first order.....paying duties. A few weeks ago, cigars stolen by customs.....
> 
> MY LUCK SUCKS!!!!


Oh no! I feel for you man. I just ordered my first package from Atlantic and it got through no problem. I was sweatin though... Let me know how it works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## nasa25

RRocket said:


> My Taboo order made it through. Found out today my Atlantic order is flagged in Customs. I received the Registered Mail letter today to go pick up/pay duties for the parcel from Atalntic. My very first order.....paying duties. A few weeks ago, cigars stolen by customs.....
> 
> MY LUCK SUCKS!!!!


How many cigars did you order from Atlantic? Isn't Canada post responsible for the safe arrival of your shipment? They would have to answer as to where the package went to. That's horrible luck. Sorry brother.


----------



## Old Sailor

nasa25 said:


> How many cigars did you order from Atlantic? Isn't Canada post responsible for the safe arrival of your shipment? They would have to answer as to where the package went to. That's horrible luck. Sorry brother.


No canada post didn't lose an order, US Customs took them off of him when he went over to Detroit.


----------



## nasa25

Old Sailor said:


> No canada post didn't lose an order, US Customs took them off of him when he went over to Detroit.


Oh I see. Man that sucks.


----------



## buzzman600

hey u new guys should go here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109803

intro

scott


----------



## GWN

Add me as another Taboo fan.
Just got my first shipment today - a steal on two boxes of Fuente Rothschilds as well as a couple of travelling companions.
Rob and the boys did a great job packing -- best of the 3 companies I've ordered from to date.


----------



## canucks6024

Just wanted to give a shoutout to everyone involved in starting/keeping up this thread. This is an invaluable source to all of us Canadians.

I am currently a student teacher english in the heart of Quebec (chicoutimi)

Since there are virtually no BM stores up here, I am going to give taboo a shot.

Keep everyone posted, and thanks again.

Phil


----------



## PolarGar

Well I am partially excited as I rec'd an invoice from Rob @ Taboo in the mail today and fingers crossed that 'gars are soon to follow...


----------



## Corpus

Hi. Great thread.

Just wondering if anyone ever placed an order with absolutecigars.com ? Their canadian policy seems almost too good. Can read it here: http://www.absolutecigars.com/Canada.html

As per my own experiance with the above mentioned. I placed an order (my very first cigar order) with them a couple weeks ago. After a week of not hearing from them and finding out, from doing research, duty could possibly be a lot higher than anticipated - I gave into paranoia and emailed them my order cancellation. Again, no response. You'd think they'd comfirm my cancellation, at least.


----------



## DonnieW

Corpus said:


> Hi. Great thread.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone ever placed an order with absolutecigars.com ? Their canadian policy seems almost too good. Can read it here: http://www.absolutecigars.com/Canada.html.


I'll admit I don't see why you think their policy seems good. It's pretty standard. Don't get caught up in the BS, "we guarantee delivery to your door". That's their way of saying, once its at your door its your problem (i.e. bend over and accept the bill for duty). These guys cleverly said they "don't add customs duty", I guess to try and entice people. Fact is, they can't charge duty - only CCRA (or your broker) can.

My advice, don't be guinea pig... go with some of the guys named on this thread. Personally, I found Atlantic and CigarPlace to be bullet-proof, but those are the only two I've used.


----------



## Corpus

I guess I considerd their policy good as I'm somewhat used to seeing places possessing negativity towards Canadian buyers. Typical statements such as, international orders are at buyers own risk, ect. 

Advice accepted. Don't need to concern yourself with me (if applicable). I learn fast - not to mention, this thread has helped me a lot in deciding my future purchases.


----------



## nasa25

I've only been around here for around here for a month or so but I can say that taboo and Atlantic are both great to canadians. Both package extremely well. I would stick with taboo for your taboo cigar orders and Atlantic for other brands (except the name brands that taboo stocks).


----------



## Anthem

Corpus said:


> Hi. Great thread.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone ever placed an order with absolutecigars.com ? Their canadian policy seems almost too good. Can read it here: http://www.absolutecigars.com/Canada.html
> 
> As per my own experiance with the above mentioned. I placed an order (my very first cigar order) with them a couple weeks ago. After a week of not hearing from them and finding out, from doing research, duty could possibly be a lot higher than anticipated - I gave into paranoia and emailed them my order cancellation. Again, no response. You'd think they'd comfirm my cancellation, at least.


I've dealt with them. I did have problems with the turnaround time for orders. Some times things were not in stock and they would not call or e-mail me. Having said that, all orders that I placed arrived safe and sound and packaging was good. I found that by calling them seem to speed things up, but there are other companies around here that have better customer service (ie. Rob @ taboo and Atlantic Cigar, but that's just my 2 cents)


----------



## PolarGar

I agree completely with Corpus - this is a terrific thread. I read it from start to finish and narrowed down my choices to proven companies who the boys on here have had great service from.


----------



## PolarGar

Today is a happy day! The first experimental online order has arrived safe and sound from Rob @ Taboo. Pics to follow!


----------



## Bear

PolarGar said:


> Today is a happy day! The first experimental online order has arrived safe and sound from Rob @ Taboo. Pics to follow!


Wow... that must be a record. It really didn't take all that long to get to Nunavut. Looks like you've now got a new place to source cigars from. That's exactly what this thread is all about, enjoy! :tu


----------



## Bear

Corpus said:


> Hi. Great thread.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone ever placed an order with absolutecigars.com ? Their canadian policy seems almost too good. Can read it here: http://www.absolutecigars.com/Canada.html
> 
> As per my own experiance with the above mentioned. I placed an order (my very first cigar order) with them a couple weeks ago. After a week of not hearing from them and finding out, from doing research, duty could possibly be a lot higher than anticipated - I gave into paranoia and emailed them my order cancellation. Again, no response. You'd think they'd comfirm my cancellation, at least.





DonnieW said:


> I'll admit I don't see why you think their policy seems good. It's pretty standard. Don't get caught up in the BS, "we guarantee delivery to your door". That's their way of saying, once its at your door its your problem (i.e. bend over and accept the bill for duty). These guys cleverly said they "don't add customs duty", I guess to try and entice people. Fact is, they can't charge duty - only CCRA (or your broker) can.
> 
> My advice, don't be guinea pig... go with some of the guys named on this thread. Personally, I found Atlantic and CigarPlace to be bullet-proof, but those are the only two I've used.


I have used them in the past and they went 3 for 3 with me. No problems.
This _was_ a little over a year ago though...
IMO there are much better vendors out there fighting for your business. :2


----------



## Cadillac

Bear said:


> I have used them in the past and they went 3 for 3 with me. No problems.
> This _was_ a little over a year ago though...
> IMO there are much better vendors out there fighting for your business. :2


I've used them in the past. Quite a few yrs ago actually. No problems, but I found their selection & prices lacking a bit. I think with regards to their shipping method, they'll wait until they have a large enough order to ship out, then ship. I also believe they only ship on certain days.


----------



## PolarGar

Well I placed my order with Rob at Taboo on the 8th of September and I am in Rankin Inlet, Nunavut which is quite a distance from Texas. Today I received my care package and given the customs and all 10 days is quite respectable. 

More respectable is what was inside immaculately packaged in copious bubble wrap and water pillows:

2 Oliva Series V Dbl Robusto
2 Oliva Series V Figurado
4 Padron 1926 Maduro Torpedo
1 Taboo LR 9 count sampler
1 Taboo Twist 5 count sampler
20 Taboo LR Havana Figurado
20 Taboo LR Maduro Torpedo 

There were also a couple of gifted samples to try. This is my first time trying to attach a photo so hope it works out...

If you are in doubt as to where to start you could do worse than with Rob. Great service on the phone, great packaging, great product, great shipping (same day), and just a great overall experience!


----------



## tccigar

PolarGar said:


> Well I placed my order with Rob at Taboo on the 8th of September and I am in Rankin Inlet, Nunavut which is quite a distance from Texas. Today I received my care package and given the customs and all 10 days is quite respectable.
> 
> More respectable is what was inside immaculately packaged in copious bubble wrap and water pillows:
> 
> 2 Oliva Series V Dbl Robusto
> 2 Oliva Series V Figurado
> 4 Padron 1926 Maduro Torpedo
> 1 Taboo LR 9 count sampler
> 1 Taboo Twist 5 count sampler
> 20 Taboo LR Havana Figurado
> 20 Taboo LR Maduro Torpedo
> 
> There were also a couple of gifted samples to try. This is my first time trying to attach a photo so hope it works out...
> 
> If you are in doubt as to where to start you could do worse than with Rob. Great service on the phone, great packaging, great product, great shipping (same day), and just a great overall experience!


Great looking pics!

We appreciate our Canadian customers very much.:tu

Thank You to all of you that have ordered from us and send us your friends.

Have a great evening 
Rob


----------



## jc85

I just ordered 2 days ago from atlantic cigar, and they shipped off yesterday. CAN'T WAIT! I'll let you guys know how it all goes.

jon


----------



## jc85

I just ordered 2 days ago from atlantic cigar, and they shipped off yesterday. CAN'T WAIT! I'll let you guys know how it all goes.

jon


----------



## Bear

Is there an echo in here? :chk


----------



## BroncoHorvath

jc85 said:


> I just ordered 2 days ago from atlantic cigar, and they shipped off yesterday. CAN'T WAIT! I'll let you guys know how it all goes.
> 
> jon


It will go very well, because I use them all the time. The only thing is once in a while they don't have everything in stock, so they will e-mail you if you want to change your order or wait....

Taboo, is also very good....


----------



## PolarGar

Speaking of a slippery slope....

While basking in my newfound taboo glory I found out Rob runs online specials exclusive to CS members. No doubt this comes as no surprise to all you vets but I was psyched! I missed out on a great deal yesterday but found one today and jumped on deal(s) offered - and some others as well. 

I don't feel as nekked posting anymore now that I am sporting my swanky new sig line. :tu

Thanks to those who started this thread - my credit card may not thank you, but I do. :bl


----------



## PolarGar

Just a quick update on this order which was placed late in the afternoon - I received a confirmation of shipping within two hours of purchase despite it being late on a Friday. 

Rob and his staff continue to impress! :bl


----------



## dennq

I have also ordered from Taboo cigars and my first order came safe and sound. 
Called me 2x to clarify something on my second order so I must say customer service was perfect.


----------



## PolarGar

For those of you who asked if I knew Craig from Resolute Bay because he also lived in Nunavut (and we don't - Nunavut is huge - get a grip!) I just called him out of the blue and he is in fact alive and well. 

He has no internet access at the moment and wanted me to let you know he just smoked a Padron 1964 in a balmy -10 over the weekend. :ss

I don't know him from Adam but hey we are all stogie guys so why not just call him and say "hey get you butt back online man!" He feels bad that he has been away so long and will try to be on this or next week. :tu


----------



## Corpus

Welp, I took the plunge and placed an order with TC today - will update my overall experiance when order arrives.* 

*untimely death may cause delays.


----------



## Bear

PolarGar said:


> For those of you who asked if I knew Craig from Resolute Bay because he also lived in Nunavut (and we don't - Nunavut is huge - get a grip!) I just called him out of the blue and he is in fact alive and well.
> 
> He has no internet access at the moment and wanted me to let you know he just smoked a Padron 1964 in a balmy -10 over the weekend. :ss
> 
> I don't know him from Adam but hey we are all stogie guys so why not just call him and say "hey get you butt back online man!" He feels bad that he has been away so long and will try to be on this or next week. :tu


I can picture this in my mind right now... "Hello, operator? Can you connect me to Craig in Resolute Bay?" :r

Good of you to check up on him for us!


----------



## PolarGar

As the song goes - I got friends in low places...in the high arctic! 

An email to a well connected businessman was all it took. :tu


----------



## PolarGar

Anthony from thecigarcellar.com is my second test company and I am very pleased to report that the all around experience with him is overwhelmingl positive. Specifically:

Shipping time was 8 days which for me is very good given my location

Service prior to order was prompt and friendly with tracking number provided immediately and several emails during the process to keep me informed as to the package's progress

Very good packing including water pilows

Both pricing of cigars and shipping was very reasonable

In short I highly recommend you contact Anthony and feel comfortable that you will be treated very well.



TheCigarCellar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here, and just wanted to let everybody know that I own a cigar shop here in the states, and ship internationally (which that is 99% of my business) believe it or not I have a great relationship with cigar.com (Jeff Jackson, Donny, and Tim) where I get all my cigars and accessories from, just to let you know that they stopped doing international orders, and have been giving me all the business, so if there is anything you guys would like let me know. My site is www.thecigarcellar.com, which is currently being redesigned, so it might not have all the products up. But if interested in anything let me know, because like I said I get everything from them, so if you see something you like let me know. [email protected]
> 
> Sincerely,
> Anthony


----------



## jc85

So after 8 days of excitement and fear, I safely receive my 2 bundles from Atlantic. Nicely packaged and in good condition. didn't get pinched like the first time, which was nice. Thanks Rob!

Jon


----------



## spincycle

This is a great thread!

So far I have listed:
Taboo
Atlantic
The Cigar Cellar

Anyone else a Canadian shopper should consider?


----------



## DonnieW

spincycle said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> Anyone else a Canadian shopper should consider?


Uhhh ya, look at the rest of the thread :r Seriously, there are at least a dozen really good shops here.


----------



## Corpus

spincycle said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> So far I have listed:
> Taboo
> Atlantic
> The Cigar Cellar
> 
> Anyone else a Canadian shopper should consider?


See here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74525&page=18

Look for the near NEON green text - roughly 1/3rd down.


----------



## rborrell

spincycle said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> So far I have listed:
> Taboo
> Atlantic
> The Cigar Cellar
> 
> Anyone else a Canadian shopper should consider?


I have used the above (except Atlantic) and I am currently waiting to receive an order Kioki Cigars. I have used him in the past with no problems and he is also a BOTL here on CS.


----------



## kayaker

I just received my order from Atlantic. A Palio cutter with a free 5er. Made on Sept. 8, so that's 17 days in total. Probably held up in customs for a bit, but it did take 8 days for the packed to be electronically registered. Not sure why the hold up there.

In any case, I'm enjoying the cutters. My first pair of quality.:ss


----------



## spincycle

Corpus said:


> See here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74525&page=18
> 
> Look for the near NEON green text - roughly 1/3rd down.


Thanks! I don't really have the patience to read though the whole thread! Cheers. 

My order just arrived from Cheap Humidors - but my humi was a bit damaged. The delivery was fast. I placed the order Friday and it arrived today.


----------



## Prefy

spincycle said:


> Thanks! I don't really have the patience to read though the whole thread! Cheers.


Reading is a must in the jungle:tu



spincycle said:


> My order just arrived from Cheap Humidors - but my humi was a *bit damaged*. The delivery was fast. I placed the order Friday and it arrived today.


Did you contact them b/c damaged product is definitely a problem


----------



## canucks6024

The facts of the case are as stands:

Received order from Taboo to Quebec City in 9 business days. Bubble Wrapped with humi pillow. Order as follows:

One 10 pack deal sampler (29$)
One single maduro robusto (4$)

I did not use the CS coupon as I didn't know about it when I ordered. BTW this is my first time through internet ordering.

Result

All the cigars were delivered in pristine condition. Also with the order came FREEEEE (3 LR CONN, 1 LR MADURO, and 1 TABOO HSG robusto)

Thanks a lot Taboo for the freebies, I will be ordering very time soon.

On the flip side, this additional order has finally maxed out my 30 ct humidor. 

Phil


----------



## Headcrash

canucks6024 said:


> On the flip side, this additional order has finally maxed out my 30 ct humidor.
> 
> Phil


Time to go get a cooler! :tu


----------



## icurrie

I don't know if this has been posted but Cigars International will not send to Canada, they won't even let you buy with a Canadian credit card and have it shipped to a relative in the USA. How dumb is that. I can't even have my order shipped to my brother's house which I am visiting at the end of October and bring the cigars through customs myself.


----------



## kayaker

icurrie said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but Cigars International will not send to Canada, they won't even let you buy with a Canadian credit card and have it shipped to a relative in the USA. How dumb is that. I can't even have my order shipped to my brother's house which I am visiting at the end of October and bring the cigars through customs myself.


Can you get your brother to order them for you and then pay him back?


----------



## icurrie

kayaker said:


> Can you get your brother to order them for you and then pay him back?


I think that is what I will have to do, but still what a joke.


----------



## BroncoHorvath

icurrie said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but Cigars International will not send to Canada, they won't even let you buy with a Canadian credit card and have it shipped to a relative in the USA. How dumb is that. I can't even have my order shipped to my brother's house which I am visiting at the end of October and bring the cigars through customs myself.


I'd order elsewhere.... there are tons of great cigar places to order from. I've been using Holt's for many years to order cigars before I would go and visit my sister in Philly. Great product, service and prices... I also have a friend that comes up 3 times a year, so I do the same with him....

For getting cipars delivered to Canada, I use Taboo and Atlantic... I have a good relationship with both fo them...


----------



## Corpus

Corpus said:


> Hi. Great thread.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone ever placed an order with absolutecigars.com ? Their canadian policy seems almost too good. Can read it here: http://www.absolutecigars.com/Canada.html
> 
> As per my own experiance with the above mentioned. I placed an order (my very first cigar order) with them a couple weeks ago. After a week of not hearing from them and finding out, from doing research, duty could possibly be a lot higher than anticipated - I gave into paranoia and emailed them my order cancellation. Again, no response. You'd think they'd confirm my cancellation, at least.


Unbelievable. The above order I placed on Sept.2nd and canceled on the 6th, went ahead anyway. Just noticed today they charged my CC Fri. 26th. Even had I not canceled, that's still pretty craptacular service.


----------



## Bear

Corpus said:


> Unbelievable. The above order I placed on Sept.2nd and canceled on the 6th, went ahead anyway. Just noticed today they charged my CC Fri. 26th. Even had I not canceled, that's still pretty craptacular service.


Wow... have you called them to ask them what the heck is going on? :hn


----------



## Corpus

Bear said:


> Wow... have you called them to ask them what the heck is going on? :hn


Aye, as per request from my CC company, I did. No answer on both the number my CC company gave or their 1-800 number. I left a message. If they email tracking numbers with order shipments, I may be able to kill this order before it ships, otherwise......bleh.


----------



## DonnieW

Corpus said:


> Aye, as per request from my CC company, I did. No answer on both the number my CC company gave or their 1-800 number. I left a message. If they email tracking numbers with order shipments, I may be able to kill this order before it ships, otherwise......bleh.


If you indeed cancelled the order, I would do a chargeback.


----------



## Corpus

DonnieW said:


> If you indeed cancelled the order, I would do a chargeback.


I was told to contact these guys first and if they were not cooperative MC would go after them (provided I can prove the cancellation request - which I can). Otherwise, it seems my CC company wants them to have a chance at fixing this issue first. Difficult when no one answers the phones there.


----------



## DonnieW

Corpus said:


> I was told to contact these guys first and if they were not cooperative MC would go after them (provided I can prove the cancellation request - which I can). Otherwise, it seems my CC company wants them to have a chance at fixing this issue first. Difficult when no one answers the phones there.


You don't need to prove anything?? Don't get jerked around, tell the CC company you cancelled your order and you want to do a chargeback. If they push you, tell them you will 'dispute' the charge when your statement arrives. I'll add that while it as your fault that you gave into paranoia and cancelled your order, it was still within your right to do so. Bear in mind that if the goods are delivered without signature or duty, you're screwed. You will have accepted the order and are obliged to accept the charge. The only way around that is to send it back registered and wait for a refund.


----------



## Corpus

DonnieW said:


> You don't need to prove anything?? Don't get jerked around, tell the CC company you cancelled your order and you want to do a chargeback. If they push you, tell them you will 'dispute' the charge when your statement arrives. I'll add that while it as your fault that you gave into paranoia and cancelled your order, it was still within your right to do so. Bear in mind that if the goods are delivered without signature or duty, you're screwed. You will have accepted the order and are obliged to accept the charge. The only way around that is to send it back registered and wait for a refund.


Well I understand MC asking for proof of document stating I actually canceled my order. Doesn't make me feel jerked around. If anything, it seems logical to me.

In all likelihood the order has shipped already :/ If there is Duty, I will not pay be paying it (unless it's not very much). Truthfully, if it comes and there's no charges then I won't care and will drop the matter, as that's pretty much the reason for canceling the order to begin with. I'm just a little peeved because I had since moved on to other orders/interests (Nikon D90), and was surprised to see my CC balance was not was it was supposed to be. One could even argue that it's partly my fault for not confirming the order cancellation via telephone to begin with...

btw, I feel like I might be messing up this thread by repeatedly talking about this situation, so please let me know if I should STFU.


----------



## DonnieW

Corpus said:


> Well I understand MC asking for proof of document stating I actually canceled my order. Doesn't make me feel jerked around. If anything, it seems logical to me.
> 
> In all likelihood the order has shipped already :/ If there is Duty, I will not pay be paying it (unless it's not very much). Truthfully, if it comes and there's no charges then I won't care and will drop the matter, as that's pretty much the reason for canceling the order to begin with. I'm just a little peeved because I had since moved on to other orders/interests (Nikon D90), and was surprised to see my CC balance was not was it was supposed to be. One could even argue that it's partly my fault for not confirming the order cancellation via telephone to begin with...
> 
> btw, I feel like I might be messing up this thread by repeatedly talking about this situation, so please let me know if I should STFU.


No issue with briefly discussing issues with particular vendors. Lets leave it at that. Be sure to update us once its delivered. I would also take Marc's (Bear) advice and talk to them on the phone. Let them know you're posting feedback on them and keep all the cards on the table. Given the opportunity, most vendors will do whatever they can to keep/gain business.


----------



## canucks6024

Headcrash said:


> Time to go get a cooler! :tu


And off I wen to buy myself a cooler, beads, and more Taboo. Athough I'm seriously considering a couple bundles of cheapies from Atlantic. Anyone have experience from their "grab bag"??

The bronze works out to 1.29$ a stick, pretty good i think


----------



## Bear

canucks6024 said:


> And off I wen to buy myself a cooler, beads, and more Taboo. Athough I'm seriously considering a couple bundles of cheapies from Atlantic. Anyone have experience from their "grab bag"??
> 
> The bronze works out to 1.29$ a stick, pretty good i think


There are _much_ better sticks to be had in that price range. Feel free to PM me for details.


----------



## Habsrule29

icurrie said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but Cigars International will not send to Canada, they won't even let you buy with a Canadian credit card and have it shipped to a relative in the USA. How dumb is that. I can't even have my order shipped to my brother's house which I am visiting at the end of October and bring the cigars through customs myself.


That's strange, because I buy cigars from Cigarbid.com using my credit card and get them sent to a friend in the States. They are part of Cigars International.


----------



## PolarGar

More mad props to Rob and his gang at Taboo. 

I had ordered two to the specials offered only to CS members and some more of his house Taboo blends and they arrived at my door today in perfect shape. Very well packed with water pillows. 

That Opus X looks good enough to eat! :tu

Seriously if you are in doubt who to try don't try someone who is unproven - start at Taboo and work your way out if you must. 

Thanks Rob!!! :bl


----------



## Corpus

ORDER UPDATE:

Thought I'd update the situation... I was in the process of calling my CC company when I hung up at the last second and decided to try and call Absolute cigars one last time. My luck must be changing for the better, because someone answered... 

The package, as I already suspected, shipped. After I explained my reasons for cancelling the order in the first place, Mr. Phone dude said he doubted there'd be any duty due to the small packaging (gee that hit below the belt). He also assured me if I did not want the order, I could refuse it and they'd refund my CC 100%.. And to call them right after, they would credit my CC before getting their shipment back. Apparently, getting their cigars back is not their primary concern. I know I sound real sexy on the phone and all, but damn. Pretty decent CS. 

Stay tuned for further excitement.


----------



## Corpus

Well add another "Woot, I just got my Taboo order!" to the list - safe 'n sound.

Question: are those water pillows supposed to smell like fish ? It leaked sticky substance onto of the cigars and stuck it to the side of the zip-lock bag. Luckily the cigar was cellophaned.


----------



## DonnieW

Corpus said:


> Well add another "Woot, I just got my Taboo order!" to the list - safe 'n sound.
> 
> Question: are those water pillows supposed to smell like fish ? It leaked sticky substance onto of the cigars and stuck it to the side of the zip-lock bag. Luckily the cigar was cellophaned.


Water Pillows shouldn't smell. They are generally pretty dry too, never had on ooze, not to mention there isn't much in them to start with.


----------



## spincycle

nice order! How long did it take to arrive at your door step?


----------



## tccigar

Corpus said:


> Well add another "Woot, I just got my Taboo order!" to the list - safe 'n sound.
> 
> Question: are those water pillows supposed to smell like fish ? It leaked sticky substance onto of the cigars and stuck it to the side of the zip-lock bag. Luckily the cigar was cellophaned.


Would you please tell me if the pillow inside the bag is busted? I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with those bags. This is about the third one. Never had problem before. Sorry about that, but since the cigars were in cello, they are going to be ok. Let me know if I can help you.
Thank You
Rob


----------



## Corpus

spincycle said:


> nice order! How long did it take to arrive at your door step?


Let's see.. ordered / shipped Sept. 22nd - arrived today (Oct 2nd), tho it really arrived 6am yesterday, but they decided to let it sit an extra day to see if my head exploded, apparently.



> Would you please tell me if the pillow inside the bag is busted? I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with those bags. This is about the third one. Never had problem before. Sorry about that, but since the cigars were in cello, they are going to be ok. Let me know if I can help you.
> Thank You
> Rob


Pillow seems fully intact as far as I can tell... Just wet and stinky. Something kinda fish oily w/ a very mild alcohol after-smell. It's an odor I recognize from somewhere, but it's eluding me atm.

It's all good Rob, no harm, no foul. Wonder if I should continue to use the water pillow as a humidity device (if it smells such as it does), as I have none else.


----------



## Corpus

Taboo Dominican Maduro Robusto - Hope no one minds this photo here. I didn't want to do a review, as I do not believe I am qualified. Especially when the cigar wasn't properly "humidified" before being smoked. Nonetheless, I couldn't help being a little impressed with how long the ash got (before suddenly dropping off mid-puff, causing me to jump, and coming close to inhaling a small hand-held volcano).

Yeah, I'm a sucker for a nice ash.


----------



## spincycle

nice ash you got there. 


ha! I made a funny.


----------



## nasa25

Corpus said:


> Taboo Dominican Maduro Robusto - Hope no one minds this photo here. I didn't want to do a review, as I do not believe I am qualified. Especially when the cigar wasn't properly "humidified" before being smoked. Nonetheless, I couldn't help being a little impressed with how long the ash got (before suddenly dropping off mid-puff, causing me to jump, and coming close to inhaling a small hand-held volcano).
> 
> Yeah, I'm a sucker for a nice ash.


very same thing happens to me during every taboo I smoke....I get close to the point where I'm thinking of taking a picture of this brilliant ash I have going, and then the sucker drops in my lap. Sweet ash brother.


----------



## nasa25

Since joining this site around 6 weeks ago I am 1 for 1 with Atlantic and 4 for 4 with Taboo.....rock solid service from both!


----------



## larryd

OldDirty said:


> Just placed an order with cigarplace.biz hope things go as smoove as they went with atlantic


Hi, I've been a customer of Cicarplace since they went on line and have had good results with them. They have always kept me posted if an order would be delayed because of back orders. And recently adviced me that Customs have been seizing shipments. Unfortunately, it appears one of my orders have been seized. Customs have had it now for over 5 weeks and I'm waiting to hear from them. I imagine it's going to be a painfull experiance! That's the way the roulet wheel turns I guess!


----------



## linty

just placed my first order with taboo... christmas is coming early this year!!


----------



## DonnieW

larryd said:


> Hi, I've been a customer of Cicarplace since they went on line and have had good results with them. They have always kept me posted if an order would be delayed because of back orders. And recently adviced me that Customs have been seizing shipments. Unfortunately, it appears one of my orders have been seized. Customs have had it now for over 5 weeks and I'm waiting to hear from them. I imagine it's going to be a painfull experiance! That's the way the roulet wheel turns I guess!


Customs doesn't "seize" cigars here. If anything you'll get a bill for tax/duty. Call Canada Post and ask them what's going on with your package. Hopefully the charges aren't too painful.

I too have had great results with CigarPlace, their prices are generally pretty darn good.


----------



## Fusion69

Made my first order with Taboo on Sept. 29. Anxiously waiting for my goodies to arrive any day now.


----------



## larryd

DonnieW said:


> Customs doesn't "seize" cigars here. If anything you'll get a bill for tax/duty. Call Canada Post and ask them what's going on with your package. Hopefully the charges aren't too painful.
> 
> I too have had great results with CigarPlace, their prices are generally pretty darn good.


Thanks, I'll call if I don't hear this week. The package has a tracker and this is what it says "2008/09/05 17:49 International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs". I've had cigars held up for over a month in Customs in the past,then come to me no charge, but this time. while I was waiting I placed another order and after I placed it CigarPlace sent me a message, this is part of it "Please be advised that there has been an increase in possible seizures of cigar shipments by Canada customs". So this is why I think that I will be getting a bill this time. But when I think of all the times I didn't pay it still works out pretty good. You know, I don't mind paying "Fair Tax's, but the tax's on Cigars are a complete ROBBERY!!!
:ss


----------



## BroncoHorvath

larryd said:


> Thanks, I'll call if I don't hear this week. The package has a tracker and this is what it says "2008/09/05 17:49 International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs". I've had cigars held up for over a month in Customs in the past,then come to me no charge, but this time. while I was waiting I placed another order and after I placed it CigarPlace sent me a message, this is part of it "Please be advised that there has been an increase in possible seizures of cigar shipments by Canada customs". So this is why I think that I will be getting a bill this time. But when I think of all the times I didn't pay it still works out pretty good. You know, I don't mind paying "Fair Tax's, but the tax's on Cigars are a complete ROBBERY!!!
> :ss


Hey Larryd....my Dad lives in Sechelt.....do you know Joe Horvath?

I agree that Canadians get the short end of the stick when it comes to taxes on tobacco product... It's just crazy... If they were fair, they would make more money than they do now because people would buy in Canada. The B&M's suffer because of it, and that's why we don't have as many cigar shops as the US do.....


----------



## larryd

BroncoHorvath said:


> Hey Larryd....my Dad lives in Sechelt.....do you know Joe Horvath?
> 
> I agree that Canadians get the short end of the stick when it comes to taxes on tobacco product... It's just crazy... If they were fair, they would make more money than they do now because people would buy in Canada. The B&M's suffer because of it, and that's why we don't have as many cigar shops as the US do.....


I don't but I wouldn't be surprised if my dad knows him. My parents knew Horvath's from Cupar and Regina Saskatchewan.:cf


----------



## Corpus

My Absolute Cigars order arrived this morning - safe and sound. No water pillows or padding inside the box, I imagine to keep weight and size to a minimum. Thought I would mention it for those who find that sort of thing displeasing. However, it's also fair to say these guys definitely "play ball". All in all, I am content. 

You may now return to your regular scheduled programing.


----------



## audio1der

DonnieW said:


> Customs doesn't "seize" cigars here. If anything you'll get a bill for tax/duty. Call Canada Post and ask them what's going on with your package. Hopefully the charges aren't too painful.


It depends on whether the package was labeled for it's contents "correctly" or not. If it's mis-declared and they snag it, they now seize & destroy it.
If you follow up, you'll end up talking with the RCMP.

We used to get the opportunity to pay the applicable taxes, but those days are over.


----------



## larryd

audio1der said:


> It depends on whether the package was labeled for it's contents "correctly" or not. If it's mis-declared and they snag it, they now seize & destroy it.
> If you follow up, you'll end up talking with the RCMP.
> 
> We used to get the opportunity to pay the applicable taxes, but those days are over.


Well in that case, they will likely be destroyed!


----------



## CohibaMan

Hey,

Actually received my shipment from cheaphumidors.com last week but wanted to get the whole story figured out before I posted. I had originally ordered:

300 Cigar Glass Humidor
Small Travel Humidifier
HygroSet Digital Hygrometer
HygroSet Round Digital Hygrometer
Smokeless Ashtray
FREE: Jet Torch Lighter

The shipment arrived after two weeks which I was quite happy with being that it was a larger package. Everything was decently packed; possibly a bit more Styrofoam could be used. On some parts there was only about a centimeter of Styrofoam protecting the humidor. I open the package up and find that the front left corner is smashed in (pictures attached). I contacted their sales that evening by email and received a reply back with my options. The first option was to submit a claim with the shipping company, wait, get cheaphumidors.com's response, ship the humi back, wait, get a new humi shipped, wait. I'd be looking at least another month. The second was to have cheaphumidors.com give a partial refund to my credit card based on what they felt the damage was worth. The third was to get store credit based on what they felt the damage was worth. Reluctant to go that much longer without a humidor for my stogie overflow that have been sitting in various humidor bags I opted for option number two. The refund went through the next day even though they had stated that it would take longer so I was happy at that. I was somewhat surprised that it was only $21. Though figuring the cost of the humidor alone it was somewhere in the range of 13-15%. So decent I guess.

When they sent an email stating they had sent a partial refund to my credit card they included my order invoice. I had only remembered ordering two hygrometers but the invoice noted four. Luckily the two additional hygrometers had a listed price of $0. I checked this against my invoice that arrived with the humi and sure enough it listed the two extra hygrometers with a price of $0 there as well. Kind of curious as to what was going on and wondering if I had missed out on some free swag I emailed them about it. Not demanding or accusing them that I had been screwed but just asking what it was about. Definitely received a somewhat rude email back which surprised me as they had been so polite and helpful previously.

So my experience has mixed feelings. The shipment arrived quickly and I did receive everything that I had originally ordered so there's a plus there. I do feel a bit of a negative point coming on with the somewhat rude email that I was sent. I can't fault them for the damaged humidor but it is something that sticks in your head when you think about placing another order. So all in all I may put another order in down the road but maybe I'd test it with a smaller item. Hope this was somewhat helpful. p


----------



## spincycle

^^ my humi has damaged at the back corners as well, but I never bother to follow though with reporting the problem.


----------



## Fusion69

Fusion69 said:


> Made my first order with Taboo on Sept. 29. Anxiously waiting for my goodies to arrive any day now.


Received my shipment today...everything was nicely bubble wrapped!
Thanks Taboo!


----------



## canucks6024

So my 29 cigar order got up to Quebec Canada from TABOO is get this, LESS THAN A WEEK. That's right.

I was so surprised, I had no clue what my package was when I went to the post office.

And they also hooked me up with 2 extra nice wooden boxes for the singles since I asked them (building a humidor). Thanks again

LESS THAN A WEEK and packaged well as usual

Phil


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

I just received my 2nd order from Atlantic today. No problems whatsoever. Everything was packed great and I'll definitely be ordering from them again. Thanks Rob!


----------



## latinlingo99

*Re: My order from Cigar Place*

Hello everyone,

Here is my lil shipment from Cigar Place. It only took a week to get to me and without any problems!!!! They were very nice since I made my order on Tuesday and Friday they were giving freebies on orders of 40$ & up, so I gave them a call and asked that even though my order was placed earlier in the week, if I could get the Friday offer and they said yes! so I got my Perdomo sampler for $0


----------



## DonnieW

audio1der said:


> It depends on whether the package was labeled for it's contents "correctly" or not. If it's mis-declared and they snag it, they now seize & destroy it.
> 
> If you follow up, you'll end up talking with the RCMP.
> 
> We used to get the opportunity to pay the applicable taxes, but those days are over.


I'll be frank, I work with both Customs and RCMP (they're in the same building as me) and that's news to them. If you've had a personal experience with it PM me the details. It may be a case of someone getting shafted, but its not regular practice.

As an aside, the RCMP's stance on seizing tobacco is ONLY in the case where smuggling or counterfeiting is a concern - which is of course a crime. Receiving a package that is mislabeled doesn't constitute either. Having a package seized will get you a letter of contest from the Crown. If you fight it, you will end up in court, however, not with the RCMP but rather the AG and Customs.

On the issue of destruction, nothing actually gets destroyed. We have a stand-in rule that allows for a minimum retention time on evidence, whether it be imported illegal booze or illegal *****graphy - it never gets destroyed.

Again, if you've got specific cases let me know, I'd be interested to look them up here and find out what the dealio is. As you're on the west coast, I know both your Regional Intelligence Customs Officer and the Sergeant in charge of the Customs and Excise Section of the RCMP. I can get answers to any questions you have, just let me know.


----------



## DonnieW

With respect to my previous post, I do not want it to be considered legal advice in any sense. I'll caveat my post above by saying there ARE circumstances where you may run into trouble (i.e. ordering more than the federal 'individual' limit).


----------



## larryd

DonnieW said:


> With respect to my previous post, I do not want it to be considered legal advice in any sense. I'll caveat my post above by saying there ARE circumstances where you may run into trouble (i.e. ordering more than the federal 'individual' limit).


What is the federal 'legal limit'?


----------



## DonnieW

larryd said:


> What is the federal 'legal limit'?


250 cigars.


----------



## larryd

Well I didn't break that rule!


----------



## larryd

DonnieW said:


> With respect to my previous post, I do not want it to be considered legal advice in any sense. I'll caveat my post above by saying there ARE circumstances where you may run into trouble (i.e. ordering more than the federal 'individual' limit).


Do you know if they contact you to let you know that they have destroyed your shipment or are you forever left hanging out there!


----------



## DonnieW

larryd said:


> Do you know if they contact you to let you know that they have destroyed your shipment or are you forever left hanging out there!


Every month the RCMP has a BIG herf. Its usually just after the herf when they call you to tell you the cigars have been 'destroyed'. :r

Actually, I just found out your cigars didn't even make it across the border... these guys have them and they said you can come pick them up in Buffalo. :r


----------



## larryd

DonnieW said:


> Every month the RCMP has a BIG herf. Its usually just after the herf when they call you to tell you the cigars have been 'destroyed'. :r
> 
> Actually, I just found out your cigars didn't even make it across the border... these guys have them and they said you can come pick them up in Buffalo. :r


:2 for your time! Isn't it amazing how the misfortunes and disasters of some, can be the source of humour for others. :bl


----------



## PolarGar

Today in the mail I received an order from Mark at Cigarmony which included a few digital hygrometers, a few pucks, a container of beads, and another Palio cutter. That order arrived in about 10 days and was well packed and very gratefully received. 

Yesterday I got my Hydra LG which will be used in my closet/humidor transformation. The humidifier and extra fans arrived well packaged and in good shape, however it took over a month to arrive and when I inquired as to the tracking still saying it hadn't really gone anywhere I got a somewhat curt reply saying it had been shipped. 

Ah well I can't complain about the quality of the humidifier - wouldn't have hurt if it was in sooner and a little friendlier customer service would be welcome. 

I suppose that makes guys like Rob at Taboo stand out that much more.


----------



## Davearob

PolarGar said:


> Ah well I can't complain about the quality of the humidifier - wouldn't have hurt if it was in sooner and a little friendlier customer service would be welcome.
> 
> I suppose that makes guys like Rob at Taboo stand out that much more.


Well said PolarGar I couldn't agree more. It seems like good service is a dying thing, at least in Canada. I for one will pay a bit more for helpful and respectful treatment. You know the kind that makes you feel comfortable and that your business matters to them. ......at least while I can afford to.... LOL


----------



## totallytentative

Just thought I'd share my positive experiences with my recent orders from 2 companies so far, one of which hasn't been mentioned yet on this thread as far as I can tell, and the other with limited press.
*
Cup O' Joes *(or Cupojoes ) http://www.cupojoes.com/ seems to be mainly a pipe and pipe tobacco retailer, but they have a fair cigar selection and few cigar varieties there that aren't too common. Lots of Dunhill and Davidoff products and they sell coffee as well (as they should, given the name!). Either CS or a larger pipe-dedicated forum directed me there. Good communication and my shipment was well packed although no extra steps were taken to preserve humidity, likely because my order comprised nothing but "dry" smokes. My shipping cost was adjusted a few dollars lower on the final invoice. It was sent Priority Mail (which gets transfered to Xpresspost in Canada) and I received my order in 2 weeks safe and sound and I was kept informed of when it shipped. :tu
*
L. Lynn Cigars *http://www.lynncigars.com/ has been brought up before but with not that many reports back. Many good specials and cheaper cigars, a moderate sized selection, and they seem to have a fascination with things made by Reyes... My order paradoxically consisted of both Consuegra and Drew Estate products.  Good communication again, although I got a glitch from their order confirmation email system that had me worried for a second. Larry Lynn was apologetic about this and was great to deal with. Shipping cost is not calculated until afterwards. Packaging was very good and everything was placed in heavy vacuumed ziploc bags. It was sent out just regular parcel post with a commensurately lower shipping cost, and arrived safely in about or just over 2.5 weeks. :tu

I'm new to cigars but have a fair amount of experience with mail order on both sides of the border, and these were both good shopping experiences overall.

I just placed an order with Taboo the other day to take advantage of their special, and so far so good. Patrick was very helpful, and judging from everyone else's experiences I don't expect any issues. Prompt shipping - if you have any last second change of heart to your order, do it quick!

Thanks to all the CS members that have made this thread such a great reference! I also fully expect to pay Atlantic a visit sometime in the future as soon as my credit card stops glowing and giving off that acrid burnt-clutch smell...... :ss


----------



## Bear

Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## PolarGar

I have to second the feelings of thanks. This site in general and this thread in particular is just a diamond in the rough. I suppose it is true that anything you can want or need is on the internet if you look properly and boy am I happy to have found this place! :tu

P.S - Bear for PM! :bl


----------



## canucks6024

Just received my order from Atlantic. Took a few more days more than I was told it will. Also a little peeved that I was promised extra cigar boxes (For the cooler) but did not recieve them.

Also be warned that Atlantic has a lot of their stuff out of stock a LOT or backordered, etc, etc, etc. So call them and talk to them in person if possible.

All in all, I'd order from them again. But only those which Taboo dosn't carry


----------



## Jimbo14

I have never bought cigars over the internet and I am really scared to do it as I know there is a massive market for fake cubans.

Getting cubans here is easy but the tax is so rediculous! I have to pay well over $400.00 for a box of Bolivar Royal Coronas. I would like to buy from a site but I dont know which will deliver to Australia and have legit cubans. Also I don't know if there is much point because I think customs will see the cigars and tax me through the roof!

Any Aussies out there which import their own cigars?


----------



## Corey D.

Just received another order from Taboo, 9 days to get to Ontario including the long weekend. I really liked the last taboo cigars I smoked, can't wait to try the Limited Reserves I got. Thanks to Rob for the great service! 
Corey


----------



## DonnieW

Corey D. said:


> Just received another order from Taboo, 9 days to get to Ontario including the long weekend. I really liked the last taboo cigars I smoked, can't wait to try the Limited Reserves I got. Thanks to Rob for the great service!
> Corey


Dude, you're out of control. Watch that slope...


----------



## smellyfeet

Just curious if anyone has ordered from Cigar Factory Outlet recently, i emailed them sometime back and they said they shipped to Canada, sorry i forgot to ask if they played ball. I was thinking about pulling the trigger and placing an order, just looking for some feedback. This is there website http://www.thecigarfo.com/. Peace.


----------



## mash

smellyfeet said:


> Just curious if anyone has ordered from Cigar Factory Outlet recently, i emailed them sometime back and they said they shipped to Canada, sorry i forgot to ask if they played ball. I was thinking about pulling the trigger and placing an order, just looking for some feedback. This is there website http://www.thecigarfo.com/. Peace.


Man, I don't know how they do business, but some 4 year old must have made some extra allowance money designing their website. I don't think I would touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## DonnieW

mash said:


> Man, I don't know how they do business, but some 4 year old must have made some extra allowance money designing their website. I don't think I would touch them with a barge pole.


Ahhh c'mon, there are some pretty crappy websites out there. They might actually be very good (hopefully better than their web design). I'd say try them but don't put a lot of $$ in on the first try.


----------



## totallytentative

Agreed.... the L. Lynn cigar website is pretty primitive and clunky by today's standards, but it's functional and people here (including myself) shop from them.

Give them a try and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Abom

Corpus said:


> My Absolute Cigars order arrived this morning - safe and sound. No water pillows or padding inside the box, I imagine to keep weight and size to a minimum. Thought I would mention it for those who find that sort of thing displeasing. However, it's also fair to say these guys definitely "play ball". All in all, I am content.
> 
> You may now return to your regular scheduled programing.


 +1

Ordered a box of Onyx Reserve Torbustos a month ago and got them no problem from Absolute. No water pillows or padding with mine either, but I don't really care since they're in shipping for such a short time anyways. In the humidor they went and smoked a few a week later and no problems at all :tu


----------



## totallytentative

I just thought I should mention that I did get my Taboo order in not long ago, safe and sound. It was packaged very liberally in bubblewrap (I think I recall reading about this earlier), although honestly I would have preferred to have less padding and get a smaller box. Maybe there aren't smaller ones so they have to fill up the space. I also really don't believe how quickly it arrived here! Seriously. I can count on one hand the number of times I've gotten something this quickly from the US.

Oh yes I also really like the assortment I got with my sampler. I did "engineer" my order to have a wide spread, but I got two of the much-touted Twists (I came very close to requesting this!), and am impressed that most of the cigars are the larger vitolas and figurados. It would have been very easy for them to just make most of them robustos, but they didn't.

Overall, I am very impressed with customer service and the thoughtfulness with which they handled the shipping. The Taboo cigars look nice, and I really appreciate the fact that you can buy pretty much all their cigars as *singles*. I really wish more places did this. My entire order was basically one huge sampler pack! :ss

Now to quit fiddling around with them and let them rest so I can agonize over which morsel to sample first.... :dr


----------



## larryd

mash said:


> Man, I don't know how they do business, but some 4 year old must have made some extra allowance money designing their website. I don't think I would touch them with a barge pole.


Well I placed an order with them today. I'll let you know how things turn out. They immediately got back to me and confirmed my order, very professional. I ordered their Premier 6 Gordo, 25 6X60 Maduros aged 6 years. If these are as good as they advertise "I'll BE BACK"! Hopefully everything goes smoothly and we have a new reliable supplier. I don't know if they "Play Ball", having said that I have never sent anything back and don't hold the shipper responsible for Canada Customs. Just me.


----------



## mash

larryd said:


> Well I placed an order with them today. I'll let you know how things turn out. They immediately got back to me and confirmed my order, very professional. I ordered their Premier 6 Gordo, 25 6X60 Maduros aged 6 years. If these are as good as they advertise "I'll BE BACK"! Hopefully everything goes smoothly and we have a new reliable supplier. I don't know if they "Play Ball", having said that I have never sent anything back and don't hold the shipper responsible for Canada Customs. Just me.


Please let us know. My thought when I saw their website was that we have a lot of very professional looking vendors that are tried and true. But, if these guys are cheaper, or have lines the others don't, may be worth a try.


----------



## larryd

mash said:


> Please let us know. My thought when I saw their website was that we have a lot of very professional looking vendors that are tried and true. But, if these guys are cheaper, or have lines the others don't, may be worth a try.


There prices definitely are reasonable. I'll let you know what happens and if the stogies are worth while, as well as any shipping costs or hassles. :tu


----------



## canshrek

Well I ordered some sticks from taboo. The tracking number now shows it is waiting at customs for review. So is this a generic reply on the tracker or should I brace for the bill


----------



## GWN

canshrek said:


> Well I ordered some sticks from taboo. The tracking number now shows it is waiting at customs for review. So is this a generic reply on the tracker or should I brace for the bill


Generic. Could be there for anywhere from two to five days. I wouldn't worry unless they're there longer than that. 
And don't be surprised if they show up while the tracking system sez they're still sitting in customs.:tu


----------



## totallytentative

I wouldn't sweat it yet. I've gotten that message with other goods before and nothing ever happened. I think it's just where the package physically is - at customs or the border because it all has to funnel through them.

EDIT: Whoops, GWN beat me to it.... I guess that's what I get for leaving a window open and replying later!


----------



## tccigar

canshrek said:


> Well I ordered some sticks from taboo. The tracking number now shows it is waiting at customs for review. So is this a generic reply on the tracker or should I brace for the bill


Let me know if you have any problems my friend.
So far, so good to my Brother's in Canada.
Have a great weekend
Rob


----------



## canshrek

canshrek said:


> Well I ordered some sticks from taboo. The tracking number now shows it is waiting at customs for review. So is this a generic reply on the tracker or should I brace for the bill


I just recieved my package today. All nicely wrapped with a pillow. Can't wait to try one later tonight

Thank Rob


----------



## Habsrule29

I just got my first order from Taboo today as well. Breezed thru customs and showed up extremely well packaged and in perfect shape.


----------



## larryd

larryd said:


> There prices definitely are reasonable. I'll let you know what happens and if the stogies are worth while, as well as any shipping costs or hassles. :tu


Well, I've replied to a couple of private msgs, but thought I should let any one else interested know my results. RE: CIGAR Factory Outlet. They acknowledged my order, but never sent it, nor did they reply to my enquiring. At least they didn't charge my visa. I also ordered cigars from Tarheel Cigars, they also acknowledged my order but didn't sent.


----------



## goalie204

This thread is amazing. Thanks for all the info, most helpful! Looking forward to trying some of the recommended sites. I've only ordered once online from a habanos dealer. Can't wait to try all these.


----------



## Prefy

goalie204 said:


> This thread is amazing. Thanks for all the info, most helpful! Looking forward to trying some of the recommended sites. I've only ordered once online from a habanos dealer. Can't wait to try all these.


It will definitely save you some money :tu


----------



## Shaz

I've tried Atlantic, Taboo, Cigar.com and all were pretty good. Fast delivery and very good customer service.


----------



## goalie204

Shaz said:


> I've tried Atlantic, Taboo, Cigar.com and all were pretty good. Fast delivery and very good customer service.


and no dutys? I know it's sometimes luck of the draw, but i believe how things are packaged and labeled can play a role in this as well


----------



## Shaz

goalie204 said:


> and no dutys? I know it's sometimes luck of the draw, but i believe how things are packaged and labeled can play a role in this as well


PM sent


----------



## totallytentative

Prefy said:


> It will definitely save you some money :tu


Or cause you to spend a TON of money! :r



Shaz said:


> I've tried Atlantic, Taboo, Cigar.com and all were pretty good. Fast delivery and very good customer service.


Last I had read on this thread, cigar.com wasn't shipping up here anymore? Unless you're one of their pre-existing grandfathered customers before they changed this?


----------



## Shaz

totallytentative said:


> Or cause you to spend a TON of money! :r
> 
> Last I had read on this thread, cigar.com wasn't shipping up here anymore? Unless you're one of their pre-existing grandfathered customers before they changed this?


They shipped to me about a month ago and it was my 1st time with them. I called the order in.


----------



## totallytentative

Interesting.... thanks. Sometimes they have some interesting things on special.


----------



## Shaz

totallytentative said:


> Interesting.... thanks. Sometimes they have some interesting things on special.


I really like their Man O War cigars


----------



## perogee

I emailed them a while back about shipping up here. They said that they do, you just cannot use the website to do it. Either email or phone in your order and you should be good to go (I have not used them yet, been Taboo and Atlantic so far). Personally I would suggest calling, it would be the quickest .


----------



## CBaker8

Hey All.... Just wanted to say thanks for the information. My wife just bought me my first humidor, so I've been wanting to start stocking... however prices up in the freezing north seem to put a freeze on spending (sorry for the pun, couldn't help it :w... ) Anyways, I'm curious if anyone has had a shippment from Atlantic or Taboo where the shippment was opened by customs, and the duties then charged? How did these companies respond if you declined the delivery? Did they honor their refund policies?


----------



## kayaker

I have had packages from both these companies containing cigars. No issues with customs yet.


----------



## BroncoHorvath

I've ordered lots of sticks from Atlantic and Taboo with no problems... Obviously, that was over a period of time. I usually order 3-4 boxes at the time....Both ahve great customer service...


----------



## xyrez

I just got my first Atlantic order, safe and sound, no fees. Took a little over a week to Toronto. :ss

Still waiting on my order from cigar.com thou, been close to 5 weeks now


----------



## DonnieW

xyrez said:


> I just got my first Atlantic order, safe and sound, no fees. Took a little over a week to Toronto. :ss
> 
> Still waiting on my order from cigar.com thou, been close to 5 weeks now


Give them a call. 5 weeks? They'll replace the order for certain.


----------



## CohibaMan

xyrez said:


> I just got my first Atlantic order, safe and sound, no fees. Took a little over a week to Toronto. :ss
> 
> Still waiting on my order from cigar.com thou, been close to 5 weeks now


Thought cigar.com stopped shipping to Canada a while ago.


----------



## xyrez

CohibaMan said:


> Thought cigar.com stopped shipping to Canada a while ago.


Not according to them. I've contacted them and it seems that the postal service is having problems tracking the package... I'll give them another week, just in case, before I get pissed...


----------



## totallytentative

CohibaMan said:


> Thought cigar.com stopped shipping to Canada a while ago.


read *perogee*'s post on the previous page, and the preceeding 3 or 4 posts.... I thought the same thing as well.

Good luck xyrez.


----------



## CohibaMan

Just wondering the best place to get some beads for a 300ct humi and possibly a 50ct humi. I'm thinking 65% beads and perferribly in some sort of container so that I can put them in the humi(s) without having to fart around making a tupperware container fit inside.. Never used beads before but i'm finiding that trying to get the 300ct humi stable is a bit harder then the 50ct lol.

Also, placed orders to a couple sites I've never tried before: Cigar Cellar and Cigar Place. Cigar Place got here the fastest and excellently pack with some fine quality cigars, only lacking a water pillow but that's not a big deal as they went straight into the humi. Cigar Cellar is sitting at the post office and I'm picking them up today, will let everyone know.


----------



## larryd

Contact cigar Money, they have everything you want!:ss



CohibaMan said:


> Just wondering the best place to get some beads for a 300ct humi and possibly a 50ct humi. I'm thinking 65% beads and perferribly in some sort of container so that I can put them in the humi(s) without having to fart around making a tupperware container fit inside.. Never used beads before but i'm finiding that trying to get the 300ct humi stable is a bit harder then the 50ct lol.
> 
> Also, placed orders to a couple sites I've never tried before: Cigar Cellar and Cigar Place. Cigar Place got here the fastest and excellently pack with some fine quality cigars, only lacking a water pillow but that's not a big deal as they went straight into the humi. Cigar Cellar is sitting at the post office and I'm picking them up today, will let everyone know.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I believe Heartfelt Industries and Cigarmony ship beads to Canada. Not sure of the charges though.

As far as containers go, I use nylon filter bags/socks for all my bead storage. They're nice because they contain the beads including the shattered pieces, and they're somewhat transparent, so you can see when beads need to be rehydrated. Also, you just need to spray into the bags to wet them...no need to chance having them spill all over.


----------



## Shaz

CohibaMan said:


> Just wondering the best place to get some beads for a 300ct humi and possibly a 50ct humi. I'm thinking 65% beads and perferribly in some sort of container so that I can put them in the humi(s) without having to fart around making a tupperware container fit inside.. Never used beads before but i'm finiding that trying to get the 300ct humi stable is a bit harder then the 50ct lol.
> 
> Also, placed orders to a couple sites I've never tried before: Cigar Cellar and Cigar Place. Cigar Place got here the fastest and excellently pack with some fine quality cigars, only lacking a water pillow but that's not a big deal as they went straight into the humi. Cigar Cellar is sitting at the post office and I'm picking them up today, will let everyone know.


I just had some beads shipped to me from Heartfelt. The shipping was reasonable. Came quickly.


----------



## audio1der

Petcetera sells 7lbs of beads which are incorrectly marketed as cat litter beads, for $15. They work.


----------



## DonnieW

audio1der said:


> Petcetera sells 7lbs of beads which are incorrectly marketed as cat litter beads, for $15. They work.


Oh boy... there goes this thread. 

CohibaMan, I have boatloads of beads. PM me if you want some and I'll send 'em over.


----------



## Corpus

It is of my personal belief that Canada Post just plain blows. I have an order processed and shipped on Tuesday Nov 25th(see tracking below). And another order from the same store placed on Saturday 29th. The Saturday order already shows it's in Edmonton (last stop before me) - So wtf is my first order ? Being arduously tested in theory carriers can handle more packages if inserted into various body cavities, no doubt. But what really has me pissed off is that regardless of the fact my second order getting to me as fast as it did will become undeniably aggravatingly moot as I will STILL have to wait till Monday to recieve it! Not to mention, if my second came this fast, why hasn't my original order gotten here by now ? See: Theory.

First Order Tracking:
2008/12/02 14:07 - MONTREAL, QC - Item processed at postal facility 
2008/12/02 08:51 - VILLE ST LAURENT, QC - International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs 
2008/11/28 13:06 - International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada 

Second order Tracking:
2008/12/05 - 10:03 - EDMONTON, AB - Item processed at postal facility 
2008/12/03 15:14 - VILLE ST LAURENT, QC International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs 
2008/12/01 13:16 - International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada


----------



## Shaz

I know that all of you Canucks out there feel the same. This is one of the most useful threads that I've seen on this forum. I think it should be made a sticky, although useful only to us Canadians. 
And I was surprised to see that JC85 didn't get nearly the credit he deserved for starting this thread. I know many of you guys have benefitted from the information gleaned off here. So give him a bump. Least we can do.


----------



## totallytentative

Shaz said:


> So give him a bump. Least we can do.


 :r Given my new-ness I burst out laughing when I hit "refresh" after seeing how much I changed his RG.


----------



## Corpus

Every now and then Canada Post surprises the hell out of me (not to mention making me eat crow - not a bad tasting bird, really). Apparently because of x-mas they are delivering packages on Sunday..... whoda thunk it. 

Taboo Order (x 2). What can be said that hasn't already been said many times, by many here. Regardless, I am still floored by their outstanding service and (most important to any good retailer) I'm a very happy customer. Wholehearted thank you to Rob, Patrick and Dan the wolfman (that hairy, huh ?). 

My Haul:


----------



## canucks6024

is it just me?

considering the crappy condition of our dollar right now, have you folks turned down the knob on the USA orders?

I know I have. A $150 order will now come out to around $180-190???


----------



## larryd

I still order, but look for real good deals. For everyday cigars I smoke a cheap(er) cigars like La Vieja Habano by Drew Estates or Gran Habano Corojo. The best prices for these are at Cigar Place. They give you 10 extra cigars with the Gran Habano Corojo which works out to a 50% off. Don't rush out and buy these if you don't like a powerfull cigar though! I only buy 60 and up ring size cigars, they usually are much more expensive and harder to find deals. You might want to check out their GR Specials, pretty good prices on them! I recently also got some real good deals on some Premium Cigars at Atlantic. They are having a Christmas Sale right now.


----------



## Shaz

larryd said:


> I still order, but look for real good deals. For everyday cigars I smoke a cheap(er) cigars like La Vieja Habano by Drew Estates or Gran Habano Corojo. The best prices for these are at Cigar Place. They give you 10 extra cigars with the Gran Habano Corojo which works out to a 50% off. Don't rush out and buy these if you don't like a powerfull cigar though! I only buy 60 and up ring size cigars, they usually are much more expensive and harder to find deals. You might want to check out their GR Specials, pretty good prices on them! I recently also got some real good deals on some Premium Cigars at Atlantic. They are having a Christmas Sale right now.


I am definitely looking at the exchange more now. But there are a lot of deals out there right now. Just got my order in from cigar.com. They threw in a few freebies and got an excellent deal on Man o War that more than made up for the exchange.

I don't recall cigar place to be on the big list.


----------



## larryd

I'm pretty sure cigar place is on the list.


----------



## SmoknTaz

canucks6024 said:


> is it just me?
> 
> considering the crappy condition of our dollar right now, have you folks turned down the knob on the USA orders?
> 
> I know I have. A $150 order will now come out to around $180-190???


I have to really resist the temptation as there have been some killer deals lately, but yes I definitely have slowed down.


----------



## jc85

Haha, hey thanks for the credit, Shaz. I really just started this thread to try to centralize all the info for us Canucks. I'm glad it's been helping so many people though, including myself! I only wish I had the cash to get more experience ordering from different vendors!

jon



Shaz said:


> I know that all of you Canucks out there feel the same. This is one of the most useful threads that I've seen on this forum. I think it should be made a sticky, although useful only to us Canadians.
> And I was surprised to see that JC85 didn't get nearly the credit he deserved for starting this thread. I know many of you guys have benefitted from the information gleaned off here. So give him a bump. Least we can do.


----------



## totallytentative

I slowed down my buying drastically because of the poor state of my credit card! 

Also I stopped and looked at my inventory and realized what a big collection of both nice and not-so nice cigars I had just sitting around. This has recently been bolstered by my unexpected purchase of some AF holiday cigars, so that also makes a dent in the wallet (next year I will plan and budget for this).

Unless I see something I wanted on some really good special or clearance, I'm trying to make my next purchase nothing but singles and *maybe* 5 packs if they are cheap.


----------



## Corpus

Received my order from The Cigar Cellar. Safe and sound. Well packaged, included a water pillow. No photos as Canada post took their time getting them to me, so I wanted to place them inside the humidor asap. 
For those interested, I had ordered the 2008 sampler - 3 x 5 brands consisting of: RP I-Press, Perdomo2, Don Pepin Garcia JJ Maduro, Alec Bradley Tempus, and 5 Vegas Limitada 08.


----------



## Shaz

jc85 said:


> Haha, hey thanks for the credit, Shaz. I really just started this thread to try to centralize all the info for us Canucks. I'm glad it's been helping so many people though, including myself! I only wish I had the cash to get more experience ordering from different vendors!
> 
> jon


Well, like I said, it's one of the most useful threads here.

As for getting experience, that will take care of itself.
Thanks again.


----------



## jc85

Hey,

I'm glad to help out here in the jungle :tu

I actually placed an order for the Art Deco Imperfect humidor from cigarplace.biz a few days ago. That and a bundle of Flor de Oliva maduro robustos. I actually got it shipped to a buddy in Cleveland who is coming back up here, but for what it's worth, from my research, it seems to be a good place to order from, with the owner backing up the quality of his products. I'll let you guys know how the humi is and the quality of shipping (which I assume would be the same as if he shipped it up to Hamilton).

Peace,
jon


----------



## xyrez

Woo, got my second order from Atlantic today. And yes, it's a Sunday :tu
Took 10 days like last time. Now waiting for a humidor I ordered from them on Monday...


----------



## CohibaMan

I posted in the accessory forum but just wanted to say that DonnieW sent me some awesome beads just before Christmas. :tu


----------



## CohibaMan

Well was looking back to add to a post I had made on my girlfriend and myself's most recent purchases. Can't seem to find it, maybe it was deleted . Regardless, I wanna bring up what's happening right now. Three orders placed; one to Cigar Place, one to Atlantic and one to Cigar Cellar.

Cigar Place and Atlantic both arrived in good time and well packaged, completely recommend both. Cigar Cellar is a different story.....

We placed the order on November 12th. On the 24th we get an email saying that the box of Kahlua cigars on the site were sold out but he would make a substitution if we wanted. the major problem with this is that it took nearly two weeks for them to start to process the order. You would have thought that someone along the way would have noticed but whatever. I don't really fault them for not having the Kahlua's as they were discontinued a while ago but he should have taken it off the available to order list.

The next day he writes back saying he will take care of the substitution. On December 2nd we wrote to Anthony wondering about the shipment. It had only been a week but foolishly we had thought that the shipment has ready to go when he emailed about the Kahlua's. He says that it was shipped, "...the other day". Funny though, later that day I received an email from USPS saying that a shipping label was created and a package was going to be shipped to me.

We received the package on the 15th. Nearly two weeks for shipping but with it being the holidays that's understandable. We open the package and find that the Don Kiki Limited Reserve Sampler we had ordered was not included. We emailed him the same day and he writes back on the 16th saying, " [FONT=&quot]I looked into it and looks like they forgot to put in the box, I apologize for that and will get it out *today*."

It is now nearly two weeks later and we have not received a package or any shipping information. Yes, I know this is the holidays but he clearly stated that it would go out that day. So even if it took a few days for whatever reason it should not be taking this long.

We emailed him today so hopefully he'll get it tomorrow and he'll send out the cigars. The quality of the cigars were fine and they were well packaged with a water pillow but I don't think that I will order again from Cigar Cellar again. Maybe this is a special case, regardless there's been too much crap to deal with in my opinon when I can easily order from some great places like Taboo, Atlantic, Fumee, Cigar Place and many more.


----------



## totallytentative

Wow, that's not encouraging.... thanks for posting your experiences.

I don't think I've posted about this in this thread yet, but I've placed one order with Cigar Place ("okay/fine" only, but would order again), and have had more than 1 order and good experiences with both Atlantic and El Fumador.

I'll try to make up a more detailed post about this sometime, but organizing my inventory is taking up most of my spare time right now. All those singles and samplers get confusing after a while!


----------



## CohibaMan

CohibaMan said:


> Well was looking back to add to a post I had made on my girlfriend and myself's most recent purchases. Can't seem to find it, maybe it was deleted . Regardless, I wanna bring up what's happening right now. Three orders placed; one to Cigar Place, one to Atlantic and one to Cigar Cellar.
> 
> Cigar Place and Atlantic both arrived in good time and well packaged, completely recommend both. Cigar Cellar is a different story.....
> 
> We placed the order on November 12th. On the 24th we get an email saying that the box of Kahlua cigars on the site were sold out but he would make a substitution if we wanted. the major problem with this is that it took nearly two weeks for them to start to process the order. You would have thought that someone along the way would have noticed but whatever. I don't really fault them for not having the Kahlua's as they were discontinued a while ago but he should have taken it off the available to order list.
> 
> The next day he writes back saying he will take care of the substitution. On December 2nd we wrote to Anthony wondering about the shipment. It had only been a week but foolishly we had thought that the shipment has ready to go when he emailed about the Kahlua's. He says that it was shipped, "...the other day". Funny though, later that day I received an email from USPS saying that a shipping label was created and a package was going to be shipped to me.
> 
> We received the package on the 15th. Nearly two weeks for shipping but with it being the holidays that's understandable. We open the package and find that the Don Kiki Limited Reserve Sampler we had ordered was not included. We emailed him the same day and he writes back on the 16th saying, " [font=&quot]I looked into it and looks like they forgot to put in the box, I apologize for that and will get it out *today*."
> 
> It is now nearly two weeks later and we have not received a package or any shipping information. Yes, I know this is the holidays but he clearly stated that it would go out that day. So even if it took a few days for whatever reason it should not be taking this long.
> 
> We emailed him today so hopefully he'll get it tomorrow and he'll send out the cigars. The quality of the cigars were fine and they were well packaged with a water pillow but I don't think that I will order again from Cigar Cellar again. Maybe this is a special case, regardless there's been too much crap to deal with in my opinon when I can easily order from some great places like Taboo, Atlantic, Fumee, Cigar Place and many more.


Well he's saying now that it was shipped (didn't specify when) but because of the holidays it's taking a long time. Strange thing, we haven't received any shipping information. Wonder if sometime this week well get a "Shipping Label Created Email".


----------



## JCK

Housekeeping: if anyone is wondering, I've deleted the posts to keep this thread pertinent to the OP's intentions.


----------



## CohibaMan

Well I'm out of town for the next week so when I get back I'll let my fellow Canadian Gorillas know how the Cigar Cellar experience is going.


----------



## CohibaMan

Update.

Anthony from Cigar Cellar finally sent the last part of my order that was left out and I recieved it today. On the 29th of December he said that it had already been sent out and that it was just taking long because of the holidays. Well I never did recieve any shipping information but as I said it did arrive today. I checked the pbox and it was sent on the 30th of December. So by what he said it would have had to be sent out before the 29th and he let it seem that it was sent a while before but it turns out he had forgot again and my email reminded him. So instead of coming clean he lied to cover up his mistake yet AGAIN! This order was $200. I know it's not the biggest order people place around here but with one that big you would think that he would make sure I was pleased with the service after he had to substitute cigars after the order sat around for two weeks, forgot about the order and then lied about when it was shipped, didn't ship part of the order, then forgot to ship the rest of my order when I blew the whistle on him and then finally lied about the shipping date again to try to cover his puffer-hole.

I've also been contacted and I'm not the only person having the same kind of trouble.

I STRONGLY urge my fellow lowland....er.....lowtide (?) Canadian puffer fishes to not order from Cigar Cellar. Just all around bad news.


----------



## Corpus

I understand where CohibaMan is coming from. I've placed 2 orders (second one is enroute) so far with The Cigar Cellar. Anthony does seem to imply he's shipped when he has not. Or promises to ship that day, but doesn't ship for another few days. That and the fact orders take 1-2 weeks before shipping are a pain. But to be honest, when it comes down to it, the moment my order arrives I stop caring about the negatives. Just glad to have my order safe and sound. I won't say I'll never order from The Cigar Cellar again, but certainly won't be as often as it would be if their service was as good as say, Taboo.


----------



## totallytentative

Thanks for the update on that *CohibaMan*. I find over the years I am beginning to value good customer service more and more from the places I choose to spend my money. I think it's just that I don't need the stress that comes with either not completely trusting the company or the product I'm buying. Or worse, if something goes wrong and worrying about whether they will help me or not.

$200 isn't huge (it's big for me), but it's still a lot of cash and depending on what you're buying it might end up to be a sizable shipment. A good company should value your patronage and be honest even if your order is small or full of cheap, sale items for this very reason - people talk and word gets around.


----------



## CohibaMan

Yea, you want to make everyone happy regardless of order size. I've just have too many problems and headaches ordering from him to want to go through it again. Come on, it took two months to get my entire shipment. There's just too many good sites out there that I can order from as a Canadian and get excellent service, fast processing, fast shipping and great quality cigars.


----------



## Corpus

Another Taboo order completed. LR Premium Sampler. 5 Padron 3000, 5 Padron 5000.


----------



## Corpus

To be fair with The Cigar Cellar, my order of Rocky Patel Segundos arrived this morning. All good.


----------



## jc85

jc85 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm glad to help out here in the jungle :tu
> 
> I actually placed an order for the Art Deco Imperfect humidor from cigarplace.biz a few days ago. That and a bundle of Flor de Oliva maduro robustos. I actually got it shipped to a buddy in Cleveland who is coming back up here, but for what it's worth, from my research, it seems to be a good place to order from, with the owner backing up the quality of his products. I'll let you guys know how the humi is and the quality of shipping (which I assume would be the same as if he shipped it up to Hamilton).
> 
> Peace,
> jon


OK, so I finally got my humidor from Cigar Place. I had the humi and a bundle of sticks sent to a friend in Cleveland who was going to bring it up, but he ended up giving me the wrong unit number and since the two items ship separately, the bundle somehow got to his place but the humi was sent back. My buddy was already up in Canada by the time Cigar Place got the humi back, so I asked them to send it up to my Canadian address, which cost me another USD$15. So much for trying to save on shipping! Despite the whole mishap (my friend's fault), I still like Cigar Place and would recommend ordering from them. The package came with no extra charges.


----------



## latinlingo99

jc85 said:


> OK, so I finally got my humidor from Cigar Place. I had the humi and a bundle of sticks sent to a friend in Cleveland who was going to bring it up, but he ended up giving me the wrong unit number and since the two items ship separately, the bundle somehow got to his place but the humi was sent back. My buddy was already up in Canada by the time Cigar Place got the humi back, so I asked them to send it up to my Canadian address, which cost me another USD$15. So much for trying to save on shipping! Despite the whole mishap (my friend's fault), I still like Cigar Place and would recommend ordering from them. The package came with no extra charges.


Hello JC85,

See, I told you cigar place is not that bad eh! I am about to make a big order, well not so big but because I like small cigar and they come 24 in a little box, that to me is a lot. I am going to buy a couple of boxes (el rey del mundo noir and cafe ue leit) 
Now, I surely have not bought a humidor from cigarplace but I am in real need of one as my collection is getting bigger quickly!!. I bought a humidor from Tampa Humidors in spring of 2008 & well, it came damaged, I notified them of it and they did not reply to me & on top, I was charged more of what it cost me once it entered Canada if you know what I am saying.

I tried to fix it but & it works fine but, I do not like it anymore, I want something bigger!!!

Here are some pics, you can tell I tried to fix it from the corner.

Anyways, I am happy you are happy with your purchase from Cigarplace

Happy smoke!


----------



## Corpus

Told myself I wasn't going to post-whore everyone of my cigar orders here, but this being my first Atlantic Cigar order I thought, why not.

Order placed Jan 27th, shipped Jan 30th, arrived today Feb 09th. Overall experience was satisfactory. I'd certainly order from them again.

http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0010sl2.jpghttp://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00083aq1.jpghttp://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00082hl8.jpg

http://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00081mz9.jpghttp://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00071qh7.jpghttp://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0007nw0.jpghttp://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00101hh6.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0008ph2.jpg


----------



## TheCigarCellar

Hey All,

I haven't been on here in a while an came across some of the emails regarding our company, I am upset over the situation and total understand how you guys feel, you guys are correct are shipping is like snail mail and there is no excuse for it, I apologize for it and my actions. We have been on top of things more getting our orders out quicker, I really enjoy this forum and hate seeing these type of comments, Cheers to all and hope to regain your confidence back. 

The Cigar Cellar 

Sincerely,

Anthony


----------



## karmaz00

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Cadillac

Corpus said:


> Told myself I wasn't going to post-whore everyone of my cigar orders here, but this being my first Atlantic Cigar order I thought, why not.
> 
> Order placed Jan 27th, shipped Jan 30th, arrived today Feb 09th. Overall experience was satisfactory. I'd certainly order from them again.
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0010sl2.jpghttp://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00083aq1.jpghttp://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00082hl8.jpg
> 
> http://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00081mz9.jpghttp://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00071qh7.jpghttp://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0007nw0.jpghttp://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00101hh6.jpg
> http://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0008ph2.jpg


First picture, second row. Are those the Cazadore Cubao's? Any good?


----------



## Corpus

Cadillac said:


> First picture, second row. Are those the Cazadore Cubao's? Any good?


 TBH, I've never heard of Cazadore Cubao - The ones I have are an EO Brand made in DPG's Nicaraguan factory. I decided to try them based on stogie review's video reviews. I have yet to try them. FWIW, everything I've read/heard suggests they are very good.


----------



## Architeuthis

Canada... Canada? Isn't that somewhere up in North Texas? HAW!


----------



## latinlingo99

Hello my fellow Canadians,:canada:

I was wondering if anyone here is working on updating the list of companies
that ship to Canada? As I was laying in in my tub :bathbaby:, I started to think about this, and since I have encounter some broken websites of companies listed here way back when I joined this forum for the first time; I'm wondering if anyone has notice that and if the list will be updated?


Take care


----------



## CohibaMan

TheCigarCellar said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I haven't been on here in a while an came across some of the emails regarding our company, I am upset over the situation and total understand how you guys feel, you guys are correct are shipping is like snail mail and there is no excuse for it, I apologize for it and my actions. We have been on top of things more getting our orders out quicker, I really enjoy this forum and hate seeing these type of comments, Cheers to all and hope to regain your confidence back.
> 
> The Cigar Cellar
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Anthony


Well, it's nice to see. Hopefully things get better for their customers. I did get an email a couple weeks ago about them starting up memberships. Too expensive for what I order, but might be useful to some.


----------



## cjsmith484

Hey. So i'm looking to order some cigars online but i've never purchased any online before. I live in Ontario, Canada and I was wondering if you always get caught paying custom's on cigars coming from the States? Do they ever get confiscated?


----------



## CohibaMan

cjsmith484 said:


> Hey. So i'm looking to order some cigars online but i've never purchased any online before. I live in Ontario, Canada and I was wondering if you always get caught paying custom's on cigars coming from the States? Do they ever get confiscated?


Only been hit once on about 7 or 8 orders and it was only $14 I think with the order being over $100 worth of stogies.

------------------------

Have a question of my own: is there any way for Canadians to get or companies that will ship Cigar International cigars to us? I'm looking at the Padilla Habano Burberry Perfecto and I want! :rockon:


----------



## SmoknTaz

CohibaMan said:


> Only been hit once on about 7 or 8 orders and it was only $14 I think with the order being over $100 worth of stogies.:rockon:


wow, I wish that's all CCRA dings for a $100 order! If and when duties are applied it seems to be at the discretion of the customs agent that fills the paper work out. For example, I got a 10 pk pif from a :usa: botl,the value of the contents was marked $25. I had to pay $56 in duties and taxes when I picked them up!


----------



## karmaz00

your lucky 14.00, usually way higher


----------



## CohibaMan

karmaz00 said:


> your lucky 14.00, usually way higher


Oh yea, I was not complaining. When the women at the post office desk said there was a duty charge I was thinking it was going to be at least $40-$60 so I was more then happy with $14.

The duty amount does really seem to be at the discretion of the customs agent but something seems screwed up when people get screwed like SmoknTaz. Sucks it was on a PIF.


----------



## K Baz

Call me when your well into triple digits I have been hit for 350 $ on 10 cigars


----------



## cjsmith484

Oh wow. $350.00! I'm scared now. I made an order on friday for $150.00 worth. It was from cigar.com. They said they would label it as a "gift" and mark the contents as something else. Hopefully it all works out good. I'm pretty excited considering it will be my first order. We'll have to see how it works out.


----------



## CohibaMan

cjsmith484 said:


> Oh wow. $350.00! I'm scared now. I made an order on friday for $150.00 worth. It was from cigar.com. They said they would label it as a "gift" and mark the contents as something else. Hopefully it all works out good. I'm pretty excited considering it will be my first order. We'll have to see how it works out.


You were able to order from cigar.com? Anytime I tried you had to put in an American address. :hurt:


----------



## cjsmith484

CohibaMan said:


> You were able to order from cigar.com? Anytime I tried you had to put in an American address. :hurt:


If you email them or call them you can set something up. There easy to deal with. Shipping was only $10.00 too.


----------



## CohibaMan

cjsmith484 said:


> If you email them or call them you can set something up. There easy to deal with. Shipping was only $10.00 too.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## larryd

CohibaMan said:


> Oh yea, I was not complaining. When the women at the post office desk said there was a duty charge I was thinking it was going to be at least $40-$60 so I was more then happy with $14.
> 
> The duty amount does really seem to be at the discretion of the customs agent but something seems screwed up when people get screwed like SmoknTaz. Sucks it was on a PIF.


Lately, Canada Customs have become very aggressive. Recently I was dinged $25. on an order of 10 cigars, then I was dinged $87.00 on an order of two boxes of ten cigars, same cigars as first order. Then today an order of 25 Cigars, they dinged me $287.00. I refused this order. These orders were from two different companies. I don't mind paying a reasonable fee, but this is ridicules!!!:banghead:


----------



## mash

larryd said:


> Lately, Canada Customs have become very aggressive. Recently I was dinged $25. on an order of 10 cigars, then I was dinged $87.00 on an order of two boxes of ten cigars, same cigars as first order. Then today an order of 25 Cigars, they dinged me $287.00. I refused this order. These orders were from two different companies. I don't mind paying a reasonable fee, but this is ridicules!!!:banghead:


I don't know how new you may be to this, but those Customs fees are modest. Works out to about $7 per cigar, even with that suspect it was far cheaper than buying those same sticks here. Most companies won't ship to Canada anymore because people refuse shipments. You make a habit of this and you, and others, will lose the option of ordering online. If you're not prepared to pay, consider whether you want to order or not.


----------



## karmaz00

yeah it sucks...but i have had 100% luck...knock on wood with atlantic...


----------



## larryd

mash said:


> I don't know how new you may be to this, but those Customs fees are modest. Works out to about $7 per cigar, even with that suspect it was far cheaper than buying those same sticks here. Most companies won't ship to Canada anymore because people refuse shipments. You make a habit of this and you, and others, will lose the option of ordering online. If you're not prepared to pay, consider whether you want to order or not.[/quot
> No offence, but if the cost only was $7.00 per Cigar I wouldn't complain. My last Customs bill was $287.00, thats on top of $80.00 and the $20.00 shipping in US dollars wich is @ 1.269 is $126.90 Cdn. $287.00 + 126.90 = 413.90. This works out to $16.56 ea. I didn't order top of the line name brand cigars, they were Gran Habano #3 and I ordered from Atlantic. Further I didn't ask for a refund, I just sent them back and sent them a msg. telling them why I was sending them back. At this time I haven't heard back from them.


----------



## SmoknTaz

mash said:


> those Customs fees are modest. Works out to about $7 per cigar, even with that suspect it was far cheaper than buying those same sticks here. Most companies won't ship to Canada anymore because people refuse shipments. You make a habit of this and you, and others, will lose the option of ordering online. If you're not prepared to pay, consider whether you want to order or not.


Mash is right, unfortunately our option of ordering from vendors that will ship to Canada is dwindling. I did a lot of research when I first started smoking and learned the "Perils" of being a smoker in Canada. My first online order was hit with 250% tax & duty. The vendor I ordered from is strictly above board and I knew this when I ordered. I have ordered from other vendors and have had success but have also been dinged. It's a hit and miss game but I have never refused an order. Hell, I've even had to pay tax & duty on a Secret Santa!!! :mad2:



larryd said:


> No offence, but if the cost only was $7.00 per Cigar I wouldn't complain.


If you can find a local B&M that carries "Desirable" NC's in Canada you would be paying a lot more! There's two B&M's local to me that carry some NC's. Shelf price on an RP Vintage is $24 to $26. Found an AF Short Story for under $20 (wow what a deal!)

When I order online and my package arrives without any unexpected add ons, I'm a happy camper. :smoke: But when CCRA gets a hold of my package, I begrudgingly pay, not because I like bending over, but because I would like to continue to have the option to order online. :beerchug:


----------



## larryd

I was very reluctant to refuse the package, but quite frankly I was in shock! Of the last four orders, three have been assessed by CCRA. I now suspect that I may be being targeted by CCRA and if that's the case, then I guess I'll have to give up something I really enjoy. Further I agree with you about vendors. At no time have I asked to have them reimburse me for the cost. I emailed them and explained why I took the actions I took and also that I would accept the loss of the cigars as well as any shipping costs.


----------



## Shaz

I've had 100% success so far. That's on about 15 packages. Most from the US, either from online vendors and many from BOTLS. I've had about 3 orders for CC's come through no problem from Europe. I'm surprised that some of you had packages opened from botls, since they would seem less likely to be targeted, rather than from an official business. Lately I've had personal packages take an inordinately long time to arrive, but so far, they've all made it safe and sound.


----------



## larryd

Here is the policy from Atlantic Cigar:

Click to enlargepad
INTERNATIONAL ORDERS
We mark all customs forms as "Gift" and we send "person" to "person". There is no indication of cigars on the packages. However, we will not be responsible for the package if stopped by customs. If customs stops the package you may refuse it and have it re-delivered back to us. You then have the option of us re-shipping the package or we can issue a credit for the amount of the product only. NOT shipping cost. You will be responsible for any additional shipping charges if you decide to have it re-shipped. We ship Express Mail by the United States Postal Service, except to Canada; we ship by USPS Priority Mail. We cannot calculate shipping cost until the orders are packed, weighed and put into the USPS system. Shipping cost will not show up on your order. We will manually add the shipping charge to your bill. For an estimate on shipping cost you can go to you USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service).


----------



## Shaz

larryd said:


> Here is the policy from Atlantic Cigar:
> 
> Click to enlargepad
> INTERNATIONAL ORDERS
> We mark all customs forms as "Gift" and we send "person" to "person". There is no indication of cigars on the packages. However, we will not be responsible for the package if stopped by customs. If customs stops the package you may refuse it and have it re-delivered back to us. You then have the option of us re-shipping the package or we can issue a credit for the amount of the product only. NOT shipping cost. You will be responsible for any additional shipping charges if you decide to have it re-shipped. We ship Express Mail by the United States Postal Service, except to Canada; we ship by USPS Priority Mail. We cannot calculate shipping cost until the orders are packed, weighed and put into the USPS system. Shipping cost will not show up on your order. We will manually add the shipping charge to your bill. For an estimate on shipping cost you can go to you USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service).


I think that's fair. Never had an issue with Atlantic. Good guys.


----------



## latinlingo99

..mmm... I was under the impression that we are not suppose to talk about cigar shipments, Canada costumes and fees in that open manner! As we might get shut down...maybe rules changed.


----------



## cjsmith484

So I just got my cigar order form cigar.com yesterday. Couldn't have been better. No custom fees or anything.


----------



## Snake Hips

latinlingo99 said:


> ..mmm... I was under the impression that we are not suppose to talk about cigar shipments, Canada costumes and fees in that open manner! As we might get shut down...maybe rules changed.


What would we get shut down for, exactly? Does Canada have laws against disclosing customs charges or something of that nature? Honest question 

And this is a U.S.-based website anyway, they have no jurisdiction.


----------



## MaxTO

Received my first order from Taboo today.

:smoke2:


----------



## buckawheat

larryd said:


> Here is the policy from Atlantic Cigar:
> 
> Click to enlargepad
> INTERNATIONAL ORDERS
> We mark all customs forms as "Gift" and we send "person" to "person". There is no indication of cigars on the packages. However, we will not be responsible for the package if stopped by customs. If customs stops the package you may refuse it and have it re-delivered back to us. You then have the option of us re-shipping the package or we can issue a credit for the amount of the product only. NOT shipping cost. You will be responsible for any additional shipping charges if you decide to have it re-shipped. We ship Express Mail by the United States Postal Service, except to Canada; we ship by USPS Priority Mail. We cannot calculate shipping cost until the orders are packed, weighed and put into the USPS system. Shipping cost will not show up on your order. We will manually add the shipping charge to your bill. For an estimate on shipping cost you can go to you USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service).


I ordered 10 sticks and a stinky ashtray ($70). I think this is great customer service, however, I know the potential customs fees when I ordered and would just pay them if asked. It is ridiculous how much our gov't nails us on taxes. I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## buckawheat

buckawheat said:


> I ordered 10 sticks and a stinky ashtray ($70). I think this is great customer service, however, I know the potential customs fees when I ordered and would just pay them if asked. It is ridiculous how much our gov't nails us on taxes. I'll let you all know what happens.


Everything arrived today in great condition! Atlanticcigar.com is a top notch retailer in my opinion. No extra fees of any type.


----------



## karmaz00

been good to me as well


----------



## RobCanada

DonnieW still in this forum? He said he'd look into a shipment if there were any questions...

I ordered from *DELETED FOR NAMING A VENDOR* (usually a very good experience) but it was at customs for 12 days and I got a expediated lettermail today saying this:

"goods are sezied because they have been unlawfully imported by the reason of non-report"
4 things.
111.46, 27.87, 222.92. 254.65

I'm not sure how they shipped it or what it was declared as, but I've never had any problems before...it's a shame.

Tracking info:
http://www.canadapost.ca/cpotools/a...Number?trackingNumber=LX180500972CH&LOCALE=en

I'm pretty sure they'll be accomodating, they're nice people, but is there anything I can do with bloody customs to resolve this quickly?

Rob


----------



## Shaz

Hey RobCanada. Welcome to the pond, but...
You are not supposed to post links to Cuban retailers. This is a US based forum and Cuban cigars are illigal in the US. If you read the rules, this is the best way to get yourself banned on this site. This thread is specifically for companies that ship NON CUBANS to Canada.
Here's the link http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...um/4370-3-simple-rules-plus-1-1-few-more.html
This will explain it better than I can.


----------



## RobCanada

Oh damn, sorry man, makes total sense, I guess I wasn't thinking clearly, my lil buddeh's are being seized...hehe

Don't worry I'm sure Obama will let those suckers through shortly! He loves his cigs, I'm sure he's got a few stogies tucked away in that suit jacket too!


----------



## jaq6plus

I have been using Atlantic Cigars recently, get it sent USPS which is handed off to Canada Post. They plain package, no packaging detail on the outside and no reference to the sender. No problems, yet.


----------



## Acesfull

cigarplace.biz ships internationally as well and has some of the lowest prices on the net and some hard to find stuff as well


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nice start, congrats!



Acesfull said:


> cigarplace.biz ships internationally as well and has some of the lowest prices on the net and some hard to find stuff as well


On my list, thanks Nick!


----------



## ToJo

I'd also like to send a big thank you out to Atlantic. Love the grab bag specials!


----------



## Tarks

"Can you ship Cuban Cigars to me?
We can ship Cuban cigars anywhere in the world, except to addresses in Canada. We now ship Cuban cigars exclusively by 5-7 business day Air Express Mail. Deliveries are guaranteed to any location worldwide. See our Testimonials page for the positive feedback from satisfied customers from all over the world."


----------



## Tarks

ToJo said:


> I sent **** an email a couple of days ago asking about this policy. No reply. It seems strange that they would ship cubans "anywhere in the world" except Canada. In Canada cubans are legal, so why not? It should be more likely that they'd ship to Canada than the U.S. where CC's arent even legal.


Many companies do not ship to Canada because people have sent orders back when hit by customs. Thus the reason for this thread.


----------



## HGFlex

Tarks said:


> hmmm. Interesting. **** Cigars claims that they do not ship to Canada. Has this changed? Or will they only ship nc's to Canada?


No, I had only ordered non-cubans from them, as per their policy. I'm not 100% sure why they won't ship Cuban cigars to Canada, but I do know that they have an office in Montreal (which deals in Cubans) and another in the states (which deals in non-cubans) and there are Canadian laws which restrict the inter-provincial shipping of tobacco products&#8230; which doesn't make a whole lot of sense either, but that's a different matter&#8230; 

Needless to say the delivery of the non-cubans went extremely well and any cigar I can get my hands on here in Northern New Brunswick is appreciated!


----------



## HGFlex

Does anybody know of any cigar auction houses that will ship to Canada? I always hear about people getting great deals on c-bid and other online auction sites and was wondering if there were any way for us Canucks to get in on the action/auction???


----------



## AspiringGent

I just had some really great success with Taboo, Atlantic, and CigarPlace. All came through without duties or taxes, and the transactions were quite smooth. Taboo has some great people, but their selection is a bit limited. Atlantic has a great selection and can often feature some great deals. CigarPlace has some great deals too, but unfortunately no $1 shipping for Canadians... I put up a bunch of pictures and some more details on my blog if anyone is interested.


----------



## HGFlex

Great haul there Luke (nice pics!)! I'm always glad to hear others are having successful stogie deliveries across the boarder. 

Loved the blog as well and have added it to my favourites! Will be checking in again in the future!


----------



## burnsco

companies won't deliver cubans to canada because of the monopoly. some guy (can't remember his name) has a monopoly over cubans in canada. apparently they all come in to our country through this guy and nobody else is allowed to do the same. i remember my local cigar shop guy telling me about this. sorry if i can't provide all the details!


----------



## Stinkdyr

Freedom, freedom....where art thou?
None of us seems to find it north of the Rio Grande.
I might try growing a tobacco plant on my roofdeck and rolling my own coronas. Puro, of course. A topic for a diff thread, I know.


----------



## Bill Brewer

burnsco said:


> companies won't deliver cubans to canada because of the monopoly. some guy (can't remember his name) has a monopoly over cubans in canada. apparently they all come in to our country through this guy and nobody else is allowed to do the same. i remember my local cigar shop guy telling me about this. sorry if i can't provide all the details!


All CC in Canada come through Havana House, José Lugo is president of the company. Is this who you are talking about?


----------



## cyberderf

What about rep dom to cnd ?


----------



## Shaz

burnsco said:


> companies won't deliver cubans to canada because of the monopoly. some guy (can't remember his name) has a monopoly over cubans in canada. apparently they all come in to our country through this guy and nobody else is allowed to do the same. i remember my local cigar shop guy telling me about this. sorry if i can't provide all the details!


This is misleading and not accurate. I believe that you are referring to Havana House, who is the only authorized distributor of Habanos in Canada. They distribute to all registered Canadian retailers. So, for example LCDH, which is the authorized distributor for Mexico, will not sell to a Canadian retailer, since they already have Havana House and it's not their jurisdiction. But this is how Cuba distributes their cigars throughout the world, through authorized distributors. This is a very good way for Cuba to maintain the integrety of their product and lessen the chance that you will get a fake.
It's no different than almost any other product that is manufactured in another part of the world. A Ford dealer in Canada buys his cars from an authorized Ford Distributor in Canada. Canon camera retailer will purchase their cameras from an Authorized Canon distributor based in Canada, an Panasonic TV retailer, same thing. And on and on. The US or other nation's distributor will not sell to a retailer from another country, just like the Cuban example. If any retailer imports these products from outside these normal channels, the product is generally considered "grey market" and you may have issues when it comes to warranty and such.
This is generally the way business is done with maybe a few exceptions. That's not to say anyone has a "monopoly". Each retailer can sell the item for whatever price and to to whomever they want to.
So an on line overseas retailer in cigars can, and do most certainly sell cigars to anyone in Canada. 
Now where they get their cigars is the million dollar question. If they are reputable, they will get them from one of the authorized distributors of Habanos from Cuba. And as a Canadian, I can legally purchase Cuban cigars from any on line retailer, by declaring them and paying an insane amount of duty and I'm doing no wrong. Or I can buy them from the local B&M, and still pay an insane amount for the cigar. Where's the monopoly?


----------



## burnsco

then why do most sites specify that they don't deliver to Canada of all places?


----------



## Shaz

They don't deliver to Canada strictly as a business decision. When someone orders from these companies without declaring them as cigars hoping they get through, but they get caught, a random amount of taxes is added as high as 300%. When the buyer gets this surprise, they do one of 3 things. They accept and pay, they refuse at the door and loose only the amount they paid for the cigars, or, and this is where the problem starts, they refuse at the door, then call their credit card company saying they never got the goods. The credit card company charges back the cost of the cigars to the seller. This is totally unfair to them since it's the buyer who took the risk and they shipped the cigars and fulfilled their end of the bargain. After these companies have been burned like this numerous times, they decide that they don't want to do business with Canadians in general. It's not that they can't, it's just not worth the problems to them.
Actually, many of the sellers will sell to you, even though their website says they won't, if you call them and provide a statement that you assume all risks and will not charge back the purchase.
They are just covering their asses.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Shaz

burnsco said:


> then why do most sites specify that they don't deliver to Canada of all places?


Check out my poll here. Might help you understand a bit better.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/253823-canadians-only-poll.html


----------



## burnsco

ok I see now.

well it looks like I'll stick to non-habanos as they are cheaper and tend to get through without problems more often.


----------



## Shaz

burnsco said:


> ok I see now.
> 
> well it looks like I'll stick to non-habanos as they are cheaper and tend to get through without problems more often.


Well, I haven't had any problems except now, but maybe my number just came up. Who knows. But there are some fairly inexpensive CCs out there that smoke real nice. And I have to have habanos in my humi.
But BOT, I am thankful to the venders and BOTLs that do ship to us Canucks, whether overseas or a bit closer to home. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## burnsco

Shaz said:


> Well, I haven't had any problems except now, but maybe my number just came up. Who knows. But there are some fairly inexpensive CCs out there that smoke real nice. And I have to have habanos in my humi.
> But BOT, I am thankful to the venders and BOTLs that do ship to us Canucks, whether overseas or a bit closer to home. Variety is the spice of life.


BOTLs?

I've been researching some places lately and really want to pick up some Monte #2's. I bought one recently it was amazing! only $31


----------



## Shaz

burnsco said:


> BOTLs?
> 
> I've been researching some places lately and really want to pick up some Monte #2's. I bought one recently it was amazing! only $31


BOTL = Brothers of the leaf. At term we around here to affectionately call each other. SOTL = Sisters of the leaf.
I'm sorry Corry, it was half way through these posts that I realized you are fairly new here. Welcome. You came to a board with a lot of very knowlegeable people here. You will learn a ton.
Monte #2 is kind of considered the classic CC. But man! $31 and you say "only". I can tell your a Canadian that see the B&M (brick and mortar) prices here. These sell for about $225 to $250 for a box on line. Not including import taxes of course.


----------



## burnsco

Thanks for the info! I say "only" with sarcasm as I think its way too much to pay for one stick! even though it is delicious.

Everything I know so far about cigars I've got from these boards, they are the reason I found out how to get "cheaper" cigars from ordering online.


----------



## Shaz

burnsco said:


> Thanks for the info! I say "only" with sarcasm as I think its way too much to pay for one stick! even though it is delicious.
> 
> Everything I know so far about cigars I've got from these boards, they are the reason I found out how to get "cheaper" cigars from ordering online.


Damn text type messages:frusty:, the sarcasm gets lost without hearing the voice. That's why I guess we have smilies.:hmm: But I love me some Monte #2 as well:cheer2:. I've learned so much from these forums, and met a lot of great guys:beerchug:. I've even been able to fool you that I'm some kind of expert:eyebrows:. Like you, everything I know is from these forums.
Couldn't help myself with the smilies.


----------



## burnsco

Shaz said:


> Damn text type messages:frusty:, the sarcasm gets lost without hearing the voice. That's why I guess we have smilies.:hmm: But I love me some Monte #2 as well:cheer2:. I've learned so much from these forums, and met a lot of great guys:beerchug:. I've even been able to fool you that I'm some kind of expert:eyebrows:. Like you, everything I know is from these forums.
> Couldn't help myself with the smilies.


Yeah this board has proven invaluable to be since I discovered it. I was only a casual cigar smoker until I spent enough time on this board. I then made my first coolidor and ordered a bunch of cigars. Before that I would smoke only 1 a month or so. Nowadays I'm smoking daily and loving it! :whoo:


----------



## AspiringGent

HGFlex said:


> Great haul there Luke (nice pics!)! I'm always glad to hear others are having successful stogie deliveries across the boarder.
> 
> Loved the blog as well and have added it to my favourites! Will be checking in again in the future!


Thanks Tyler. I definitely wouldn't hesitate to order from any of CigarPlace, Taboo, or Atlantic again. All good experiences.


----------



## andyJH

Taboo rocks!!!!
ajh.ca/images/cigars.jpg

*Note: I don't have the post count up enough to post image links. If someone could fix this for me, I would greatly appreciate it.*


----------



## Tarks

Thanks Andy. I haven't placed a Taboo order to date but I have a feeling that might change! lol


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tarks said:


> Thanks Andy. I haven't placed a Taboo order to date but I have a feeling that might change! lol


I thought you blew your cigar budget on your recent trip to Minny? lol

Rob and the gang at Taboo are very easy to work with! :tu


----------



## burnsco

Am I missing something or are Taboo's prices a lot higher then Atlantic's? 

padron 3000 maduro - $95 at Atlantic or $110 at Taboo.
Olive G Maduro - $68 at Atlantic or $111 at Taboo.

Could someone explain why I would order from them when I can save a lot of money @ Atlantic or Cigarplace.


----------



## tccigar

burnsco said:


> Am I missing something or are Taboo's prices a lot higher then Atlantic's?
> 
> padron 3000 maduro - $95 at Atlantic or $110 at Taboo.
> Olive G Maduro - $68 at Atlantic or $111 at Taboo.
> 
> Could someone explain why I would order from them when I can save a lot of money @ Atlantic or Cigarplace.


Sometimes we are cheaper. It depends on the coupons we have out. Today I am posting a 30% off in the Retail section. Our coupons are typically 25-35%.
Which size Oliva G maduro are you quoting?

Thanks to all the Taboo Smokers in Canada! You guys have great taste in cigars! Thank YOU


----------



## burnsco

tccigar said:


> Sometimes we are cheaper. It depends on the coupons we have out. Today I am posting a 30% off in the Retail section. Our coupons are typically 25-35%.
> Which size Oliva G maduro are you quoting?
> 
> Thanks to all the Taboo Smokers in Canada! You guys have great taste in cigars! Thank YOU


I am quoting the rubusto size.


----------



## Alex_T

Anybody ever order from cheaphumidors?

I'm interested in finding out the amount of duties you ended up paying, if any, and the cost of your order if you remember.

They say they send it as a gift so you receive a maximum duty free exemption possible.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mild to medium

Great thread, thanks.

For those who had success with cigarplace.biz, I would like to know which option you chose when it came to Shipping? Option A or option B?
I have an order pending waiting on my answer and I would like to get some first hand insight before i reply.

Please feel free to respond by PM too if you like. 
Cheers.


----------



## InvokeMe

Just placed my first order with Atlantic Cigars. So far so good will update once received. Rob seems like a nice fellow.


----------



## jeff_connors

Snakeyes said:


> Mr. Bundles was alright. They shipped USPS as a gift and packed reasonably well. Prices are pretty good and communication was good.
> 
> Cigar.com is quickly becoming my only online cigar stop. Their shipping is first rate (labeled as a gift complete with a gift card inside for any prying eyes, heavy duty bag with water pillow - something Mr. Bundles didn't do) and their prices are very comparable. Just email and ask for Jeff Jackson.
> 
> The other 2 I haven't tried but I would add Atlantic Cigar (others have said they are quite good).


Jeff is really great guy!


----------



## InvokeMe

Order was received. Will be ordering more in the future from this company. Very reliable online tracking as well.


----------



## andyJH

InvokeMe said:


> Just placed my first order with Atlantic Cigars. So far so good will update once received. Rob seems like a nice fellow.


Just received an Oliva Lancero 5 pack from Atlantic. 2nd order from them. Well packed. They even threw in a Spanish Galleon Corojo for free! On another note, I smoked one of the Taboo special reserve torpedos that I got in a sampler pack from Taboo and it was a wonderful smoke.

So far, Atlantic and Taboo get big thumbs up from me! :rockon:


----------



## Alex_T

Atlantic cigar is fantastic!

I placed an order on a Saturday, was sent out on a Monday, and arrived the Monday after that. 6 days total, no duties, what more could you want.

Glad I ordered from them!!!!


----------



## maverickdrinker

Holts just shipped me some cigars and they came in without any taxes. Even had cigars plastered on the front.


----------



## SmoknTaz

maverickdrinker said:


> Holts just shipped me some cigars and they came in without any taxes. Even had cigars plastered on the front.


That's great Art, did you get a catalog with your order? They put out some nice p0rN! :smoke2:


----------



## Corpus

I just cannot say enough good things about Atlantic Cigar. Another order safe 'n sound. Ordered a bundle of Alec Bradley Occidental Reserve and a box of Don Pepin Black 1950s. 

Also, recently had an order arrive from Cigarmony. First order with them, everything went great. They are well worth ordering from.


----------



## InvokeMe

I agree. Atlantic just seems the company to beat. Their prices are great too! Nice haul.


----------



## U2adam!!!

Alex_T said:


> Anybody ever order from cheaphumidors?
> 
> I'm interested in finding out the amount of duties you ended up paying, if any, and the cost of your order if you remember.
> 
> They say they send it as a gift so you receive a maximum duty free exemption possible.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I have ordered once from Cheap Humidors and they were most cooperative when sending the package to me here in Australia and that was without me even asking which was most impressive. I received my 'book club literature' in quick time.

They don't have the largest range but they had what I needed. I am thinking that they may use CI as their base as most of their prices line up exactly.

Worth a shot.

Tim


----------



## NineTenSooted

Good Morning All,

Newbie here would like to ask a question? has anyone ordered from Switzerland?


Merv.


----------



## InvokeMe

I think Atlantic delivers international and you shouldn't have any problems. Nice Guys too.
Good Luck.


----------



## 96Brigadier

NineTenSooted said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Newbie here would like to ask a question? has anyone ordered from Switzerland?
> 
> Merv.


Since you make no mention of WHAT you're ordering from Switzerland I think/hope it is safe to reply.

Yes, I have ordered from there before, and I know of others who have done the same.


----------



## NineTenSooted

*Mr*

Thanks 96...you know what I mean then...did you get taged with duty and all?

Merv.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Hopefully I'm not jinxing myself since I have an order in transit right now but so far so good. A friend of mine has placed 12 orders from the same place over the past couple of years and has only been charged duty one time out of those 12. It was a $500 order, had another $300 in duties tacked on. At the end of the day that was still a lot cheaper than buying locally though.

As far as I can tell it isn't any different than ordering from places in the US like Atlantic and how those ones come through. Keeping the order smaller (i.e. one or two boxes at a time) appears to help.


----------



## NineTenSooted

*Mr*

Thanks 96...that's the information I was looking for...appreciate the info...I'm going to order as soon as my humidor is seasoned.

Merv.


----------



## NineTenSooted

I hope I didn't jinx you too...eace:.

Merv.


----------



## Shaz

You guys might find my poll interesting. Here's the link.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/253823-canadians-only-poll.html
This will give you a general idea of what your odds are.


----------



## Shaz

I'm starting to really love Cigar.com. I've purchased from them a number of times. But this time they have really done a great customer service job. 
I ordered their free humidor special with 10 cigar sampler. Great deal for $20. I also ordered some of their house brand Cigar.com Brazilian label (kinda like the CAO Brazilia) and Cuban Label samplers. I asked them if they could still ship out the Brazilian Label 20 cigar sampler special that had expired a long time ago. They did that. I qualified for a free Gurkha Micro batch 4 pak sampler. I also got a bundle of 25 Punch Rothschild Segundos for $40. They normally would have shipped this free to US customers, so I asked if they can throw in something, since shipping to Canada isn't free. They threw in 8 more of the Brazilian Labels.
This was not a high end order, by any means, but they really did a great job taking care of me. They also split the order into two boxes because of the size. Shipping cost was very modest.
Top notch service in my books.


----------



## Tarks

How long have you been signed up to cigar.com? I was thought they weren't taking new Canadian customers? I could be wrong.


----------



## NineTenSooted

Wow Shaz sounds like they went above and beyond as far as customer service.


----------



## NineTenSooted

By the way...thanks for the link Shaz but I don't have access to that link yet, need to make more posts.


----------



## 96Brigadier

NineTenSooted said:


> By the way...thanks for the link Shaz but I don't have access to that link yet, need to make more posts.


16 out of 25 people had no problems at all.
3 out of 25 had a problem, took their lumps and enjoying the smokes.
2 out of 25 had a problem, refused at the door.
4 out of 25 had the shipment not reach the door.


----------



## InvokeMe

Like Tarks mentioned I didn't think they shipped to Canada anymore? How much did you pay for shipping out of curiousity? I pay around 26 dollars US (ouch) and I would love to pay less.


----------



## Shaz

Tarks said:


> How long have you been signed up to cigar.com? I was thought they weren't taking new Canadian customers? I could be wrong.


1st time I ordered was a little over a year ago. I would suggest you call your order in. This one I did by email and only called to verify some details.



NineTenSooted said:


> Wow Shaz sounds like they went above and beyond as far as customer service.


Their regular prices aren't as low as some, but they have a lot of killer specials. They also have some cigars that I can't get anywhere else. I tried one of the Punch segundos (seconds) and it smoked like a dream. A little rough because they are ROTT, but should age nicely.



InvokeMe said:


> Like Tarks mentioned I didn't think they shipped to Canada anymore? How much did you pay for shipping out of curiousity? I pay around 26 dollars US (ouch) and I would love to pay less.


They don't send an invoice, so it's a bit of detective work. I checked my cc on line and subtracted the cost prices. My order was split into two parcels and I paid around $23 US in total for both. Shipping was supposed to be free in the US, so not sure if this had some impact.



96Brigadier said:


> 16 out of 25 people had no problems at all.
> 3 out of 25 had a problem, took their lumps and enjoying the smokes.
> 2 out of 25 had a problem, refused at the door.
> 4 out of 25 had the shipment not reach the door.


Thanks. Saved me from doing this.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Anyone have any experience with Canadian companies shipping within Canada? I thought they weren't allowed to do that, not naming names are there any exemptions for companies owned by indigenous people?

How about going to Cuba and coming back with more than the personal exemption? I'm heading down in 6 weeks with the wife, wondering if I should try to bring back more than the 100 we're allowed and declare them.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Brigadier.... There is no exemption made for companies to ship inter-provincially, but since it's already in Canada, and doesn't have to go through customs between provinces, it's sort of a non-issue. Some companies state openly that they will not ship outside of the province they operate in, others ship to wherever. The retailer we're not mentioning will ship to anywhere in Canada.


----------



## 96Brigadier

pitbulljimmy said:


> Brigadier.... There is no exemption made for companies to ship inter-provincially, but since it's already in Canada, and doesn't have to go through customs between provinces, it's sort of a non-issue. Some companies state openly that they will not ship outside of the province they operate in, others ship to wherever. The retailer we're not mentioning will ship to anywhere in Canada.


Awesome, thanks Jim. If I end up getting dinged from international I may go to them instead, while their prices are more than international they're still far cheaper than the duties if the international order gets caught.


----------



## Fusion69

Today's haul from Atlantic...Took 6 days to arrive which is not to bad...no problems whatsoever...only comment is that there were no water pillows...oh well cant ask for everything...time to let them rest.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Fusion69 said:


> Today's haul from Atlantic...Took 6 days to arrive which is not to bad...no problems whatsoever...only comment is that there were no water pillows...oh well cant ask for everything...time to let them rest.


Nicely done, I'm hopeful for my next shipment arriving next week without any problems.


----------



## Tarks

Placed an order with cigarplace for a box of Oliva V's. Its been 2 weeks to the date and still nothing. Starting to get a bit worried.


----------



## karmaz00

it will be here...fingers crossed


----------



## burnsco

I would always recommend atlantic over cigarplace when delivering to Canada. The way atlantic ships the cigars makes it very unlikely to get stopped by customs. pm me if you want more details


----------



## burnsco

I'm curious, does anyone know how customs decides all the duty and excise on the the cigars? Is it by weight or the value of the cigars?


----------



## InvokeMe

Nice haul Fusion.


----------



## NineTenSooted

Very Nice Fusion...did you have to call them or did you just place an online order? Also did you have to give them any spacific instuctions...i.e. "send it as a gift"?

Merv.


----------



## InvokeMe

PM Sent


----------



## Tarks

burnsco said:


> I would always recommend atlantic over cigarplace when delivering to Canada. The way atlantic ships the cigars makes it very unlikely to get stopped by customs. pm me if you want more details


Cigarplace ships it the same way as Atlantic. Very discreetly. As a matter of fact I prefer Cigarplace because they offer 1st class international shipping for $9.95 shipping to Canada. Atlantic will not shipping options are more expensive and can be upwards of $30.00. They don't recommend shipping it 1st class because the tracking is not as good but they have never failed me.


----------



## Tarks

Tarks said:


> Placed an order with cigarplace for a box of Oliva V's. Its been 2 weeks to the date and still nothing. Starting to get a bit worried.


Shipment arrived today. All is good, no additional charges.


----------



## InvokeMe

I am sure it was a relief getting your package. I think we all bite our nails waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## Cadillac

Fusion69 said:


> Today's haul from Atlantic...Took 6 days to arrive which is not to bad...no problems whatsoever...only comment is that there were no water pillows...oh well cant ask for everything...time to let them rest.


Nice.... Punch Elites?


----------



## Tarks

InvokeMe said:


> I am sure it was a relief getting your package. I think we all bite our nails waiting for them to arrive.


That's for sure. I have had in the neighborhood of a 12 packages from the US and and never been hit. Knock on wood!


----------



## Shaz

I'm not sure what the difference is, but the parcels coming in from the US seem to all go through. It's the overseas ones that seem to be hit or miss.

FYI, I checked the tracking number on my refused parcel a few days ago. It was returned back to the supplier and they recieved it a couple of weeks ago. So the parcel has been bouncing around in limbo for about 3 months now. I didn't have much hope for them being in good condition, but I thought the supplier could possibly reship to me? I would cover their shipping costs, but this could be a test shipment. What did I have to loose. 

So I emailed the supplier. Here's her reply.

I spoke to the warehouse and they informed me that they did receive your returned order and that they in fact had to throw the cigars away. Canada Customs had cut opened the Vaccum Sealed bag and they were a complete loss when they were received them back at the warehouse.

We are not having any better luck than the summer months and are 
reconsidering whether to to attempt to even try shipping again to 
Canada.


----------



## InvokeMe

Tarks said:


> That's for sure. I have had in the neighborhood of a 12 packages from the US and and never been hit. Knock on wood!


That's a great stroke of luck.

I wish that I could just buy locally but seriously when I look back at when I started smoking cigars (3.5 months ago or so) I was paying 10 dollars a stick for low end brands. Oh taxation.

I will continue to buy off the internet because of that markup but I will wait with bated breath each and every time I order.

I ordered my first full box purchase from them today and I am like a child waiting for Christmas morning (Oliva G Beli's Cameroon).


----------



## Fusion69

Tarks said:


> Cigarplace ships it the same way as Atlantic. Very discreetly. As a matter of fact I prefer Cigarplace because they offer 1st class international shipping for $9.95 shipping to Canada. Atlantic will not shipping options are more expensive and can be upwards of $30.00. They don't recommend shipping it 1st class because the tracking is not as good but they have never failed me.



All sales are final, if package is lost, damaged or seized by customs, it is the customers responsibility
this seems to be the only bad thing about cigarplace....


----------



## Tarks

Fusion69 said:


> All sales are final, if package is lost, damaged or seized by customs, it is the customers responsibility
> this seems to be the only bad thing about cigarplace....


Very true, however, through several emails/phone conversations I get the feeling that they would take of "good Canadian" customers. Treat them good and they will return the favour.


----------



## burnsco

Tarks said:


> Cigarplace ships it the same way as Atlantic. Very discreetly. As a matter of fact I prefer Cigarplace because they offer 1st class international shipping for $9.95 shipping to Canada. Atlantic will not shipping options are more expensive and can be upwards of $30.00. They don't recommend shipping it 1st class because the tracking is not as good but they have never failed me.


I was under the impression cigarplace marked their packages as cigars on the customs slip?

I know atlantic doesn't do this.

Also, atlantic may have expensive shipping, but they are by far cheaper then almost any site out there. A lot of the prices on the website aren't even their real prices, if you call them they are even cheaper.

Any time I've price matched cigarplace with them they always beat the price by $10-20.


----------



## Tarks

burnsco said:


> I was under the impression cigarplace marked their packages as cigars on the customs slip?
> 
> I know atlantic doesn't do this.
> 
> Also, atlantic may have expensive shipping, but they are by far cheaper then almost any site out there. A lot of the prices on the website aren't even their real prices, if you call them they are even cheaper.
> 
> Any time I've price matched cigarplace with them they always beat the price by $10-20.


Cigarplace definitely does not mark their packages as "cigars". They will mark it what ever you want. I usually aske them to mark it as gift, media with value at $20.00.

You are right regarding prices. Generally speaking Atlantic is way cheaper, however Cigarplace does have some great deals from time to time. For example, I have placed 2 orders through Cigarplace in the past month. A box of Nub Habano 358 for $87.25 shipped to my door and a box of Oliva V double robusto for $114.47 shipped to my door. You can't beat those prices.


----------



## Tarks

Another note. Cigarplace will match Atlantic's prices and visa versa.


----------



## Cadillac

Just an FYI guys, but a few BOTL that I smoke with here in Ottawa have been using Lynn cigars for quite awhile. They apparently "play ball" but I've never used them before.


----------



## Shaz

Cadillac said:


> Just an FYI guys, but a few BOTL that I smoke with here in Ottawa have been using Lynn cigars for quite awhile. They apparently "play ball" but I've never used them before.


I've ordered from Lynn once. The only minor issue I had was the packaging wasn't particularly good. I also asked for an invoice to be emailed to me, and that never happened either. But they do carry a number of cigars that I can't get from anywhere else. And their prices are good. Especially on accessories.


----------



## Casmund

Greets all New to the forums but just finished reading this whole thread and learned a lot. I look forward to placing an order with one of the mentioned companys in the near future to try and fill some of my coolerdor space, and will be sure to make it a smaller order and set aside extra cash just incase the gremlins ding me.



Thanks all :yo:


Chris.


----------



## Tarks

Casmund said:


> Greets all New to the forums but just finished reading this whole thread and learned a lot. I look forward to placing an order with one of the mentioned companys in the near future to try and fill some of my coolerdor space, and will be sure to make it a smaller order and set aside extra cash just incase the gremlins ding me.
> 
> Thanks all :yo:
> 
> Chris.


Damn. That's one hell of a long read!


----------



## burnsco

Tarks said:


> Another note. Cigarplace will match Atlantic's prices and visa versa.


the only problem with that is atlantic's prices aren't on the website for the most part. ie, padron 3000's show as $125 or something like that, and a free 5 pack. But if you call them their actual price is $95 without the freebies. A lot of their online stuff is like that.


----------



## Shaz

Casmund said:


> Greets all New to the forums but just finished reading this whole thread and learned a lot. I look forward to placing an order with one of the mentioned companys in the near future to try and fill some of my coolerdor space, and will be sure to make it a smaller order and set aside extra cash just incase the gremlins ding me.
> 
> Thanks all :yo:
> 
> Chris.


OMG!!
How long did that take youound:

Welcome fellow pegger... and show us some pix when your stash arrives.


----------



## Casmund

Hehe it took quite a few hours over a period of 2 days.

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, yep once I make my first purchase I will be sure to share some pics. Just gotta find some work and clear up some CC space hehe. Oh hey do you guys know of anyplace to get Kitty humidity beads (best west?) I have a feeling my wet floral foam may not be cutting it alone.:-|


Chris


----------



## Shaz

Casmund said:


> Hehe it took quite a few hours over a period of 2 days.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome guys, yep once I make my first purchase I will be sure to share some pics. Just gotta find some work and clear up some CC space hehe. Oh hey do you guys know of anyplace to get Kitty humidity beads (best west?) I have a feeling my wet floral foam may not be cutting it alone.:-|
> 
> Chris


I use Heartfelt beads. Good product, awsome company. Here's the link
Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## Smokinafattie

Well I took the plunge.....ordered from Atlantic and from Anthony at CigarCellar. Now the hard part...waiting for my sticks to arrive unmolested by the authorities.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smokinafattie said:


> Well I took the plunge.....ordered from Atlantic and from Anthony at CigarCellar. Now the hard part...waiting for my sticks to arrive unmolested by the authorities.


Sweet, now the waiting game!


----------



## Trev

Hi folks, you're a wealth of information. I've been trying to get a handle on this thing and it's not easy to understand, but I think I'm near ready to place my first order. I'm really tired of paying $10/cigar for a questionable smoke. This thread is a tremendous aid in navigating a veritable mine-field of troubles.


----------



## HGFlex

Well, I'm eagerly awaiting my first order from Taboo&#8230; I took advantage of their 40% off sale last week.

From the tracking info it has cleared customs already and should be at my door today sometime!

Fingers crossed! ray2:


----------



## Shaz

Trev said:


> Hi folks, you're a wealth of information. I've been trying to get a handle on this thing and it's not easy to understand, but I think I'm near ready to place my first order. I'm really tired of paying $10/cigar for a questionable smoke. This thread is a tremendous aid in navigating a veritable mine-field of troubles.


Only $10? Your doing better than me. Welcome Trev. 
Just do it!!:eyebrows:
And post an intro in the new member section.:nod:


----------



## Trev

Okay, I made my first order with Atlantic. I can't wait to see how it goes, they sure have some good deals.


----------



## Fusion69

Trev said:


> Okay, I made my first order with Atlantic. I can't wait to see how it goes, they sure have some good deals.


Should take no more than 5-6 business days...make sure you post some pics:eyebrows:


----------



## Trev

I sure will, if I have enough posts to insert a pic.


----------



## ZedR2

This past summer I have ordered and received 15 boxes from Atlantic and I bought 3 boxes at a time and all arrived safely ! 

Also Taboo is good but they were out of stock allot this summer and that is one of my favorite cigars on a nice summer day so I only got maybe 3 to 4 bundles from them and they all arrived safely too !


----------



## muellator

I've ordered with Cigar.com twice now. Everything is shipped with care, and marked as a gift. Jeff tends to take a while responding with email, that is my only complaint with them


----------



## Smokinafattie

Smokinafattie said:


> Well I took the plunge.....ordered from Atlantic and from Anthony at CigarCellar. Now the hard part...waiting for my sticks to arrive unmolested by the authorities.


Sticks arrived 14 days after order....pretty standard for shipping from east to west. Arrived in great condition(very well packaged). Most important of all they arrived with no extra $$$$ owing to you know who.:thumb:


----------



## Tarks

Congrats.


----------



## Casmund

Awesome, hope to see some pictures :smokin:


Chris.


----------



## Smokinafattie

Here are a couple of pics of the Atlantic order. Cigar Cellar to follow.:clap2:



















R.I.P. my little beauties:banana:


----------



## Trev

That's awesome man, don't ya just love it when a plan comes together!
:smokin:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smokinafattie said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the Atlantic order. Cigar Cellar to follow.:clap2:
> R.I.P. my little beauties:banana:


Congrats on your order. The Vintages are one of my favorite NC. Enjoy :smoke2:


----------



## Casmund

Awesome looking haul congratz!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Smokinafattie

Tried to make an order with Cigar.com today and Jeff emailed me back saying quote, 
"I am very sorry but we cannot accept new international clients".
What is that all about???? You would think that they would be pleased to welcome new clients.
Oh well , I won't be recommending them to anyone.:ban:


----------



## Tarks

That's right. they do not accept new Canadian customer's. Been this way for a while now.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Tarks said:


> That's right. they do not accept new Canadian customer's. Been this way for a while now.


I've been finding a lot of companies that won't deliver to Canada. Looks like some bad apples not sucking it up and paying when customs gets them are ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## Tarks

Yup. If you can't afford the possible "extra's" then don't order.


----------



## HGFlex

That's too bad about cigar.com, I've been eying their wares for quite some time now, waiting for the best possible moment to strike! 

Oh well... I guess I'll be sticking with good 'ole Atlantic and Taboo for now. Although from what I've read lately seems like cigarplace and cigar cellar are playing ball as well.


----------



## Smokinafattie

96Brigadier said:


> I've been finding a lot of companies that won't deliver to Canada. Looks like some bad apples not sucking it up and paying when customs gets them are ruining it for the rest of us.


If taxes are levied by you know who....is it a bad thing to refuse the shipment??


----------



## jeff_connors

Smokinafattie said:


> Tried to make an order with Cigar.com today and Jeff emailed me back saying quote,
> "I am very sorry but we cannot accept new international clients".
> What is that all about???? You would think that they would be pleased to welcome new clients.
> Oh well , I won't be recommending them to anyone.:ban:


Bad time of year to be ordering anything though the mail....try again after c-mas


----------



## Tarks

Smokinafattie said:


> If taxes are levied by you know who....is it a bad thing to refuse the shipment??


To answer your question, yes. Canadians shipping orders back to the retailers because of duties and taxes rendered is the reason why most of them simply refuse to ship to Canada anymore. If you are ever going to refuse an order make sure the retailer is ok with it before doing so.


----------



## jeff_connors

Anyone have a package just not show up>?
My most recent order is now a week late....i'm getting worried.....very worried every day i wait to get off work to check the mail..and damb:bawling: not there
shear torture! Driving me nuts....


----------



## Tarks

When did you order and from who?


----------



## jeff_connors

Cigar.com , Friday two weeks ago...usually here last Monday...


----------



## Tarks

I wouldn't worry yet. I have had orders from the US take more than 2 weeks and arrive unscathed.


----------



## Smokinafattie

Here are the pics of the Cigar Cellar order which also arrived safe and sound 20 days after being ordered. A little long but worth the wait because you know who didn't ruffle my package.
I was so excited when taking the pics I forgot to turn one of the Gurkha's the right way round.ound:


















:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## 96Brigadier

Smokinafattie said:


> If taxes are levied by you know who....is it a bad thing to refuse the shipment??


*YES!! As Tarks said, if you can't afford the "extras" that could occur then you shouldn't be ordering them in the first place.

*If you refuse the shipment and they are returned then the vendor has to pay for the return shipping charges or lose the cigars. Even if they decide to pay the return shipping charges, chances are the cigars aren't worth selling anymore since they were opened by customs. That's the reason some of these vendors won't ship to Canada anymore, too many a-holes refusing the shipment after the extras get applied by customs. Suck it up and pay for it, that's the risk you take when you order internationally. Anyone who refuses the order is just screwing themselves and the rest of us, sooner or later the remaining companies that ship here will stop too.

(And yes, I'm bitter about it)


----------



## Casmund

Awesome looking haul Smokinfattie!! What are those twisted wrapper beasts?


----------



## Smokinafattie

96Brigadier said:


> *YES!! As Tarks said, if you can't afford the "extras" that could occur then you shouldn't be ordering them in the first place.
> 
> *If you refuse the shipment and they are returned then the vendor has to pay for the return shipping charges or lose the cigars. Even if they decide to pay the return shipping charges, chances are the cigars aren't worth selling anymore since they were opened by customs. That's the reason some of these vendors won't ship to Canada anymore, too many a-holes refusing the shipment after the extras get applied by customs. Suck it up and pay for it, that's the risk you take when you order internationally. Anyone who refuses the order is just screwing themselves and the rest of us, sooner or later the remaining companies that ship here will stop too.
> 
> (And yes, I'm bitter about it)


Boy am I glad I haven't refused any shipments and nor will I. I was just asking.


----------



## Smokinafattie

Casmund said:


> Awesome looking haul Smokinfattie!! What are those twisted wrapper beasts?


That is the Sol Cubano "Artisan" from the Oliva Family.
I have yet to try one.


----------



## Smokinafattie

Look what I found in the mail today. Thank you Atlantic Cigar for a quick and worry free transaction.:woohoo:





































A good rest is in order for these as they have had a long journey.
Good Night until we meet again.:smoke2:


----------



## Tarks

What is Atlantic charging for the V Maduro's?


----------



## Tarks

Never mind. $92.00. I thought that price wasn't listed but I was wrong.


----------



## Casmund

Wow very nice


----------



## Cadillac

Just dropped in my mailbox Friday;

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel $105.00

Coronado By La Flor Dominicana Double Coronas $135.00



:smoke2:


----------



## Shaz

I've noticed there are a lot of new people on these forums lately. Thought I would give this thread and my Canadian BOTL's a gentle bump down the slope. It was a fabulous resource for me way back.


----------



## Cadillac

Shaz said:


> I've noticed there are a lot of new people on these forums lately. Thought I would give this thread and my Canadian BOTL's a gentle bump down the slope. It was a fabulous resource for me way back.


Yep, I agree 100%. I find myself beginning to post a little more again. :thumb:


----------



## Tango

96Brigadier said:


> *YES!! As Tarks said, if you can't afford the "extras" that could occur then you shouldn't be ordering them in the first place.*
> 
> If you refuse the shipment and they are returned then the vendor has to pay for the return shipping charges or lose the cigars. Even if they decide to pay the return shipping charges, chances are the cigars aren't worth selling anymore since they were opened by customs. That's the reason some of these vendors won't ship to Canada anymore, too many a-holes refusing the shipment after the extras get applied by customs. Suck it up and pay for it, that's the risk you take when you order internationally. Anyone who refuses the order is just screwing themselves and the rest of us, sooner or later the remaining companies that ship here will stop too.
> 
> (And yes, I'm bitter about it)


I fully disagree whit this and here's why! I've been ordering from Atlantic Cigars for a few years and THEY ALWAYS told me to refuse the shipment if I get hit by Duties and have the cigars sent back to them!

Never had an issue with customs in the past! I can understand your bitter about this but here is my 2 cents on it. I would suggest to talk to the vendor before you ship, if they tell you what Atlantic is telling is customers, perfect, if your vendor is telling you that your on your own as soon as the cigars leave the shop, then live with and suck it up IF you get hit or change vendor!!!

Cheers!


----------



## 96Brigadier

Yes, there are a couple of vendors who allow you to refuse the shipment and have them sent back. I should have pointed that out. I don't order from Atlantic because they obviously don't sell Cuban cigars but they're now on my list of "those who will allow you to refuse a shipment."

However, what I will also point out is that I know of more companies who will no longer ship to Canada at all because of the actions of Canadians than there are that will allow you to refuse the shipment. i.e. people refusing shipment on orders when the vendor does not allow it just because they don't want to pay the customs knowing full well if they get caught it's going to be a lot of money. It's just bad business for vendors to deal with people who place an order knowing what the customs could cost and then expect the vendor to suck it up when they do get caught. It sure sucks for the rest of us when people do it and then the vendor stops shipping here as a result. That's happened far too much in the last couple of years.

As you said, know what your vendor is willing to do and if you don't like their policies then don't order from them. At least that way it doesn't screw it up for the rest of us.


----------



## Tango

I fully agree with the concept! just wanted to point out my situation and it's the reason why I deal with Atlantic! They have told me in the past that they get 1 out of 1 000 shipment that will be shipped back!



96Brigadier said:


> Yes, there are a couple of vendors who allow you to refuse the shipment and have them sent back. I should have pointed that out. I don't order from Atlantic because they obviously don't sell Cuban cigars but they're now on my list of "those who will allow you to refuse a shipment."
> 
> However, what I will also point out is that I know of more companies who will no longer ship to Canada at all because of the actions of Canadians than there are that will allow you to refuse the shipment. i.e. people refusing shipment on orders when the vendor does not allow it just because they don't want to pay the customs knowing full well if they get caught it's going to be a lot of money. It's just bad business for vendors to deal with people who place an order knowing what the customs could cost and then expect the vendor to suck it up when they do get caught. It sure sucks for the rest of us when people do it and then the vendor stops shipping here as a result. That's happened far too much in the last couple of years.
> 
> As you said, know what your vendor is willing to do and if you don't like their policies then don't order from them. At least that way it doesn't screw it up for the rest of us.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> I've noticed there are a lot of new people on these forums lately. Thought I would give this thread and my Canadian BOTL's a gentle bump down the slope. It was a fabulous resource for me way back.





Cadillac said:


> Yep, I agree 100%. I find myself beginning to post a little more again. :thumb:


----------



## Shaz

Tango said:


> I fully disagree whit this and here's why! I've been ordering from Atlantic Cigars for a few years and THEY ALWAYS told me to refuse the shipment if I get hit by Duties and have the cigars sent back to them!
> 
> Never had an issue with customs in the past! I can understand your bitter about this but here is my 2 cents on it. I would suggest to talk to the vendor before you ship, if they tell you what Atlantic is telling is customers, perfect, if your vendor is telling you that your on your own as soon as the cigars leave the shop, then live with and suck it up IF you get hit or change vendor!!!
> 
> Cheers!


I was wondering about this very thing ever since these comments came up over the last number of posts. But I thought I would wait until I make another order order from Atlantic, Taboo, or Cigars.com. I was going to call in my order and ask them specifically about packages that are refused at the door. My understanding always was that the vender's only concern was not that the customer would refuse the parcel, but that they would often also get a charge back on the credit card used. I never thought that they would get dinged a shipping charge when it's refused. I often wondered if the post office would even bother to ship back, but I saw that they did from personal experience. I don't think they always do, based on the comments from the supplier.
I refused a shipment of CC's from overseas last summer, with the full consent of the vender. I was in constant communication with them, and they never had any problem with me refusing the parcel at the door. They did have a problem with me accepting the possibility of getting assessed duties and I had to sign a waiver stating that I understand that this may happen. And they would be happy to ship out more cigars to me under the same policy.
However, you have me quessing on this now. So I won't order anything from outside of Canada without asking this question.
But I'm still skeptical about issues with refused parcels. The suppliers, especially the overseas ones "guarranty delivery" to the US, even if their parcels are intercepted. Although it seems like they have a better batting average than we do, and that may be why.
But in the big picture, the odd shipping charge they may incur is probably minor, and likely covered in the profit they made from the order itself.
I might be totally wrong on this, but I don't think the venders have a problem with refused parcels. But they have a big problem with charge backs.
I suggest that anybody placing orders from outside of Canada double check by phone or email with the supplier and report back here. This is an important distinction. I wouldn't want to do anything that would negatively impact supplier's desire to do business with Canadians. But having the option to refuse a parcel at the door, but lose the cost of the cigars, gives us one more small, but important item we can control.
In my case, the duties that were assessed were so rediculous, I could have tried 3 times and still be ahead if one of the shipments came through. Don't get me wrong, I'm fully prepared to pay up if I get caught. But I won't be extorted either. If the suppliers are worried about a $20 shipping charge when I'm taking a risk on many hundreds of dollars of added duties, then I would want this clarified up front and would choose to do business elsewhere. I just would like the rules clarified.
Sorry for the long post


----------



## cyberderf

Just wondering .. what should be written on my package from the us to make it pass the lines without worry ?


----------



## 96Brigadier

cyberderf said:


> Just wondering .. what should be written on my package from the us to make it pass the lines without worry ?


There is no rhyme nor reason for what gets opened and what does not, unless it specifically states cigars - then you're guaranteed it is going to be opened. If it were me though and I had a choice I might simply say it is a book, or art supplies, or something to that effect.


----------



## Cadillac

96Brigadier said:


> There is no rhyme nor reason for what gets opened and what does not, unless it specifically states cigars - then you're guaranteed it is going to be opened. If it were me though and I had a choice I might simply say it is a book, or art supplies, or something to that effect.


Yep, used books. Keep the declared value low too.


----------



## sebast

My last order with Famous, the custom didn't open my box!! But i pay freaking expensive customs!!!


----------



## HGFlex

Sebast, you should have read this thread first my friend! 

The point is to find companies that "play ball" when shipping to Canada... so that you don't end up with rediculous taxes and fees.


----------



## SmoknTaz

HGFlex said:


> Sebast, you should have read this thread first my friend!
> 
> The point is to find companies that "play ball" when shipping to Canada... so that you don't end up with rediculous taxes and fees.


+1

Famous uses UPS and taxes and duties are calculated pre shipping. So what did you get Sebast?


----------



## ZedR2

I used to order from Famous Smoke too for years and always paid the tax & duties and as most of us up here know that the tax & duties are more than the actual cigar order ..
I sent in one order through them about 5 years ago and the cigars came to $128.00 US and they ( Famous ) have their own broker and the tax & duties came to $197.00 plus the price of the cigars , the UPS guy comes to the door and says "bad news , they dinged you on the dutie" and I had to pay him an additional $197.00 that was already paid through their broker ...
So , I have a sister who is a big shot at UPS and really didn't worry about it as I knew she would be able to take care of it and that she did but I was fair and honest and I ended up being charged almost $600.00 for $128 worth of cigars so now I take my chances and so far so good ...

Two Words , *Atlantic & Taboo !*


----------



## sebast

My last order with famous was some cheap smoke:
Arganese Connecticut Presidente Corona
Caridad Connecticut Torpedo
Caridad Sumatra Robusto
La Gran Fuma Toro

all boxes... so i end up paying more duties and taxes then the box... but still less expensive then them in Quebec.

do you ever order from cigar.com ?


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smokinafattie said:


> Tried to make an order with Cigar . com today and Jeff emailed me back saying quote,
> "I am very sorry but we cannot accept new international clients".
> What is that all about???? You would think that they would be pleased to welcome new clients.
> Oh well , I won't be recommending them to anyone.:ban:


As mentioned before, Cigar dot com is not taking new international customers. :sorry:


----------



## sebast

well jeff from cigar.com just email me back and told me there no problem to pass a order. My next order i'm goanna buy from them. I hope it's goanna be cheaper on taxes and duties!!


----------



## Tarks

Does he know that Quebec is in Canada! lol. Had to say it, sorry.

This should be interesting to see if this happens. Perhaps they changed their policy.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tarks said:


> Does he know that Quebec is in Canada! lol. Had to say it, sorry.
> 
> This should be interesting to see if this happens. Perhaps they changed their policy.


Quebec is in Canada? Since when? I couldn't help myself. ound:



sebast said:


> well jeff from cigar.com just email me back and told me there no problem to pass a order. My next order i'm goanna buy from them. I hope it's goanna be cheaper on taxes and duties!!


Best of luck, maybe put in a small order to test the water first? :wink:


----------



## sebast

yeah i should clarify this with him!!!

Well next month or if i see a good deal i'm goanna past a order with them! You can even subscribe to their cigar club they are willing to ship them.


----------



## Tarks

sebast said:


> yeah i should clarify this with him!!!
> 
> Well next month or if i see a good deal i'm goanna past a order with them! You can even subscribe to their cigar club they are willing to ship them.


Ya, but this doesn't mean that they will ship discreetly. Just saying. Maybe they will maybe they won't.


----------



## SmoknTaz

*Sebast, check your >>> PM*


----------



## sebast

Well my first order i'm goanna go with some sampler not a big order so i can see what happen... how they declare them or not. But they ship it not with ups so it's should help...


----------



## sebast

PM replied!


----------



## rupuzld

Hey all,

I am new to the forum and was looking for exactly this information as it seems so hit and miss with shipments to Canada. Like all the others I am very much tired of paying $15 to try a cigar to assess whether or not I would be interested enough in purchasing a box of them. The allure of some of the deals on the internet are very intriguing, I just worry about being dinged by the duty man. 

What have some others paid in duties on a box of 25 cigars purchased for approx$120.00 American.? How do they even calculate the duties and taxes on these, is there some method to the madness?


----------



## HGFlex

Hi Adriano! Welcome to Puff! 

First off, I know the vast majority of the orders I have heard of (or have placed myself) go untouched through customs, if the vendor is willing to send them incognito... 

I personally have never had a shippment dinged (and have had my fair share of cigar shipped cross-border), but I'm sure there are some on here who will chime-in with their cigar shipping horror stories.


----------



## 96Brigadier

HGFlex said:


> Hi Adriano! Welcome to Puff!
> 
> First off, I know the vast majority of the orders I have heard of (or have placed myself) go untouched through customs, if the vendor is willing to send them incognito...
> 
> I personally have never had a shippment dinged (and have had my fair share of cigar shipped cross-border), but I'm sure there are some on here who will chime-in with their cigar shipping horror stories.


I know of someone who got caught. Cigars were $207, customs wanted another $545. Yes, you read that correctly, customs wanted another $545. This was for a cab of 50, so it was a bit over $10 in customs per cigar.


----------



## SmoknTaz

:-|


96Brigadier said:


> I know of someone who got caught. Cigars were $207, customs wanted another $545. Yes, you read that correctly, customs wanted another $545. This was for a cab of 50, so it was a bit over $10 in customs per cigar.


Ouch, :anim_soapbox:


----------



## rupuzld

96Brigadier said:


> I know of someone who got caught. Cigars were $207, customs wanted another $545. Yes, you read that correctly, customs wanted another $545. This was for a cab of 50, so it was a bit over $10 in customs per cigar.


wow that is absolutely insane. You could go to Cuba for that price and come back with a couple of boxes for an extra 3 hundred.


----------



## rupuzld

HGFlex said:


> Hi Adriano! Welcome to Puff!
> 
> First off, I know the vast majority of the orders I have heard of (or have placed myself) go untouched through customs, if the vendor is willing to send them incognito...
> 
> I personally have never had a shippment dinged (and have had my fair share of cigar shipped cross-border), but I'm sure there are some on here who will chime-in with their cigar shipping horror stories.


Thanks for the welcome, it looks to be Atlantic is the best for shipping to Canada I may give them a try as they have a 10 pack of RP Torpedos Vintage 92's for 39.99 for 10 and see how it goes. Anyone know of any good B&M's in Buffalo, take a lil 2 day trip come back with 50 kind of trip.


----------



## cyberderf

Yep duties are insane. Totally illogical. Even if their goal is to make money it's illogical. People just hide stuff or take the minimum. They end doing money with some random seizure and a limited number of merchants.


----------



## Trev

rupuzld said:


> Anyone know of any good B&M's in Buffalo, take a lil 2 day trip come back with 50 kind of trip.


I'm heading down next month for a couple nights also, so I just did a search on Google. There are a number of them in the area of Buffalo.


----------



## sebast

Custom are crazy!!!


----------



## Cadillac

Just a caveat here guys. Protocol is if you can't afford to play the game, then don't play the game. What I mean here is, if you've ordered stock and get hit with customs charges, PAY IT.


----------



## Titans

Cadillac said:


> Just a caveat here guys. Protocol is if you can't afford to play the game, then don't play the game. What I mean here is, if you've ordered stock and get hit with customs charges, PAY IT.


I agree with you completely, unless of course the vendor approves of such actions.

On a business perspective, packaging stock, shipping it, have it travel hundreds of kilometres just to return back to you because the person on the other end lost the game; it just doesn't seem fair. A serious vendor might be wary of re-selling cigars which have made such a journey, thus possibly leading to serious out of pocket expenses. I would personally feel obligated to either i) pay the duties or ii) not expect a refund.


----------



## Cadillac

Titans said:


> I agree with you completely, unless of course the vendor approves of such actions.
> 
> On a business perspective, packaging stock, shipping it, have it travel hundreds of kilometres just to return back to you because the person on the other end lost the game; it just doesn't seem fair. A serious vendor might be wary of re-selling cigars which have made such a journey, thus possibly leading to serious out of pocket expenses. I would personally feel obligated to either i) pay the duties or ii) not expect a refund.


Yep, or they'll just stop shipping up north altogether. Thereby effecting all of us.


----------



## ruralhipster

Titans said:


> I agree with you completely, unless of course the vendor approves of such actions.
> 
> On a business perspective, packaging stock, shipping it, have it travel hundreds of kilometres just to return back to you because the person on the other end lost the game; it just doesn't seem fair. A serious vendor might be wary of re-selling cigars which have made such a journey, thus possibly leading to serious out of pocket expenses. I would personally feel obligated to either i) pay the duties or ii) not expect a refund.


That's why I would advise not mixing cheap smokes with the top-shelf on any order from the states. That way it's either cigars that are worth paying 10 bucks a stick duty to keep, or you can send back the cheap sticks and write off the cost of the adventure without to much harm done to the wallet if the vendor doesn't refund.


----------



## rupuzld

Just ordered a Rocky Patel Sampler Pack and a CAO Bratalia sampler pack from Atlantic Cigars 5 days ago should be coming any day now, here's hopin the duty man didn't ding me.


----------



## HGFlex

I've been eying the CAO britalia sampler from Atlantic myself. I'm very intrigued by the britalia barber pole... Let us know how it is!


----------



## ToJo

Can someone who is closely following this thread provide an updated list? 

I know of the following problem free Canadian shippers first hand:

Atlanticcigar.com
Cigarplace.biz
thecigarcellar.com


----------



## HGFlex

ToJo said:


> I know of the following problem free Canadian shippers first hand:
> 
> Atlanticcigar.com
> Cigarplace.biz
> thecigarcellar.com


Add Taboocigars.com to the list and you have the extent of my experience as well.


----------



## ToJo

Ok so the latest confirmed list is:

Atlanticcigar.com
Cigarplace.biz
thecigarcellar.com
Taboocigars.com


----------



## pointbreak

does anyone know of a canadian distributer of heartfelt beads or any similer type,that wont get held by customs


----------



## 96Brigadier

pointbreak said:


> does anyone know of a canadian distributer of heartfelt beads or any similer type,that wont get held by customs


None that I'm aware of, but no big deal with customs. I've ordered direct from them three separate times now, only had to pay anything on one of those orders and then it was just GST if I remember right.


----------



## Schumi5

I have ordered direct from Heartfelt a few times. Never had any issues with customs. The dollar value is very low on most of their products so I think it falls into the exempt category. Also, the shipping they charge is only a coupld of bucks and ther service and packaging is great. I would think direct is your best bet.


----------



## Shaz

ToJo said:


> Ok so the latest confirmed list is:
> 
> Atlanticcigar.com
> Cigarplace.biz
> thecigarcellar.com
> Taboocigars.com


Are we doing another list?
Has anybody verified if cigar.com will take on new Canadian customers? I use them a lot.
I've order from Lynn Cigars as well. Much smaller operation, but nice guy who owns the business, and they have a lot of cigars that are different.


----------



## Shaz

pointbreak said:


> does anyone know of a canadian distributer of heartfelt beads or any similer type,that wont get held by customs


Heartfelt is a great company to deal with. Totally professional. And since you're not ordering cigars, there's no real concerns. I've ordered twice from them and items were declared by Heartfelt and no additional costs incurred.


----------



## pointbreak

Thanks everyone ive made my order


----------



## ToJo

cigar.com doesn't take on new canadians last I checked 
But you can go through cigar cellar. They'll usually match cigar.com


----------



## SmoknTaz

ToJo said:


> cigar.com doesn't take on new canadians last I checked
> But you can go through cigar cellar. They'll usually match cigar.com


I heard they were affiliated and the packaging is the same. Any one with first hand knowledge of said rumor?


----------



## Schumi5

SmoknTaz said:


> I heard they were affiliated and the packaging is the same. Any one with first hand knowledge of said rumor?


Can't confirm or deny the rumor conclusively, but I know if you browse their offerings and prices they are virtually identical to each other. Even their samplers bear a stricking resemblance. For my $0.02, there is definitely some connection.


----------



## rupuzld

So I was down to the last cigar in my humi yesterday when my door bell rung, there he was the postman or my saviour whatever you wanna call him. Sure enough it was my order from Atlantic, thankfullly duty free. I ordered a 10 pack sampler of Rocky Patels(they threw in 2 extra freebies)and the CAO Bratalia 5 pack for 90 bucks canadian including shipping. Took about 12 days to receive them. I looked them over and they were all in impeccable condition, thumbs way up to atlantic.


----------



## 96Brigadier

rupuzld said:


> So I was down to the last cigar in my humi yesterday when my door bell rung, there he was the postman or my saviour whatever you wanna call him. Sure enough it was my order from Atlantic, thankfullly duty free. I ordered a 10 pack sampler of Rocky Patels(they threw in 2 extra freebies)and the CAO Bratalia 5 pack for 90 bucks canadian including shipping. Took about 12 days to receive them. I looked them over and they were all in impeccable condition, thumbs way up to atlantic.


Nice! Enjoy those smokes.


----------



## Cadillac

Well, I swore I wasn't going to buy NC's anymore, but yet here I go again. I've been wanting to try the El Baton line, and they had buy one 5er, get the 2nd free for the torps so I pulled the trigger. Picked up a box of Oliva V Double Robusto's too. Love 'em, and they always seem out.

Thanks Atlantic.:thumb:


----------



## SeanL

After having some issues with local B&M retailers, this thread sure has me thinking about pulling the trigger on an order in the near future. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Tarks

SeanL said:


> After having some issues with local B&M retailers, this thread sure has me thinking about pulling the trigger on an order in the near future. Decisions, decisions...


DO IT!!!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Cadillac said:


> Well, I swore I wasn't going to buy NC's anymore, but yet here I go again. I've been wanting to try the El Baton line, and they had buy one 5er, get the 2nd free for the torps so I pulled the trigger. Picked up a box of Oliva V Double Robusto's too. Love 'em, and they always seem out.
> 
> Thanks Atlantic.:thumb:


You have a problem Chris, a very good problem. :tongue1:


----------



## Cadillac

SmoknTaz said:


> You have a problem Chris, a very good problem. :tongue1:


I know. I know. Maybe I should give up NC's for lent.


----------



## ruralhipster

Gave Taboo a`try and they came through with no problems, well packed etc.


----------



## wellandmike

Well after pondering for a long time I decided to place my first order with Atlantic yesterday. It seems to be the most popular choice among everyone here and the prices are excellent. Here's hoping for a successful duty free first order!!ray2:


----------



## Schumi5

Atllantic doesn't get any points for their brutal website but they are great to deal with in terms of cigar quality, pricing (especially on boxes) and shipping. 

As an aside, anyone ever get a little nervous with this thread sitting out here in the public domain? Any Customs Canada agent could take a little peak and have all the info they need on which retailers they need to watch for and exactly how the items are marked. Would be pretty easy to flag every package from a certain shipping address and crack down on those. Might be a little too paranoid and be giving Canada Customs too much credit but just a thought?


----------



## Ferrari5180

I have personally dealt with AtlanticCigar a few times now, and I am happy to say that I am impressed. Their packaging, prices and customer service are impeccable. Their website layout is a little on the weak point, but its not really an issue. I have also never gotten charged customs when ordering from them, including my last 500$ order. Also, TabooCigars.com was also good. Ordered myself a 10-pack of Taboo Twists, and they arrived duty free, well packaged, along with good service from Rob and Patrick.


----------



## SeanL

Tarks said:


> DO IT!!!!!


Done! Now comes the hard part. Waiting tends to make me go a little crazy. :crazy:


----------



## SeanL

If a vendor insists that a package be labelled as a humidor or as cigars with a low dollar value, which is the better option?


----------



## Shaz

SeanL said:


> If a vendor insists that a package be labelled as a humidor or as cigars with a low dollar value, which is the better option?


FWIW, I had an overseas vendor label the package as a humidor and it got through fine. I also got dinged pretty good on a package that was very discretely packaged. But I think it's still the luck of the draw. If they label it as cigars with a low dollar value, chances are pretty good you will be paying duties. Whether they go by the declared value or not is probably a crap shoot as well.
There are vendors out there that are label it as something non cigar related.


----------



## rupuzld

SeanL said:


> If a vendor insists that a package be labelled as a humidor or as cigars with a low dollar value, which is the better option?


Sean may I ask which vendor is insisting that they label it either cigars or humidor, because there are plenty of sites for us Canadians that will ship discreetly.


----------



## SeanL

rupuzld said:


> Sean may I ask which vendor is insisting that they label it either cigars or humidor, because there are plenty of sites for us Canadians that will ship discreetly.


I'll shoot a PM your way.


----------



## pointbreak

does anyone know if cigar international plays ball


----------



## rupuzld

Just got a shipment from A.C today. It took 11 days (first time 12) so I am 2 for 2 so far and the cigars have been in excellent condition. Atlantic has my business!!


----------



## socapots

just came across this topic. 
and it has a lot of info i was looking for.
i do plan on ordering at some point from some place. i will definatly post on here when i do.


----------



## lakeeden1

:smoke:cigarplace.biz, see customer feedback on Intl. orders. Great service.


----------



## lgomez

im honestly to lazy to read the whole thread..

so theres a few members on this forum that are interested in trying out my cigar brand only thing is there my neighbors to the north. i have no problem shipping to them.. but i dont want there stogies to get lost in the shuffle and all that or have them charged duties.... and i know all about duties as im aan importer aswell here in the states.

a point in th proper direction would be awesome id love to see my cigars git the canuck market... or atleast afew private consumers


Loren


----------



## canadasmokes

thanks for this post im in the process of using northerner (swedish snus retailer) for u.s chew apparently they have a warehouse in pensylvania so far it looks good but still have not recieved package.


----------



## rupuzld

lgomez said:


> im honestly to lazy to read the whole thread..
> 
> so theres a few members on this forum that are interested in trying out my cigar brand only thing is there my neighbors to the north. i have no problem shipping to them.. but i dont want there stogies to get lost in the shuffle and all that or have them charged duties.... and i know all about duties as im aan importer aswell here in the states.
> 
> a point in th proper direction would be awesome id love to see my cigars git the canuck market... or atleast afew private consumers
> 
> Loren


I would love to try out your brand, I think as long as you are shipping one box or less you will be fine, as long as you don't declare them as cigars *books or art supplies* works well and you declare the value as less than $20. What are your cigars going for, do you have a website shoot me a pm.


----------



## Shaz

pointbreak said:


> does anyone know if cigar international plays ball


No they don't.


----------



## pointbreak

Thanks Shaz!! Great job Loren of getting your name out here, now if some like Shaz could pm you the rules of the game we would all play.Cheers P.B.


----------



## fidelo309

Placed an order with Atlantic last week. It left on Wednesday and I picked it up today.
I had absolutely no trouble atall, and everything arrived in excellent condition.

I'm already thinking about my next purchase...for which I will have no room for...ah well.


----------



## SeanL

What did you get?


----------



## Mante

lgomez said:


> im honestly to lazy to read the whole thread..
> 
> so theres a few members on this forum that are interested in trying out my cigar brand only thing is there my neighbors to the north. i have no problem shipping to them.. but i dont want there stogies to get lost in the shuffle and all that or have them charged duties.... and i know all about duties as im aan importer aswell here in the states.
> 
> a point in th proper direction would be awesome id love to see my cigars git the canuck market... or atleast afew private consumers
> 
> Loren


What about the Aus market? Hmmmmm?


----------



## fidelo309

SeanL said:


> What did you get?


Got myself a box of Ashton Churchills.


----------



## socapots

fidelo309 said:


> Placed an order with Atlantic last week. It left on Wednesday and I picked it up today.
> I had absolutely no trouble atall, and everything arrived in excellent condition.
> 
> I'm already thinking about my next purchase...for which I will have no room for...ah well.


i am thinking i may be joining the ranks of this as well.
All depending on if some family can pick stuff up for me on the way up to canada or not.


----------



## pointbreak

Ive ordered from atlantic on the 18th called they said it went out on the 19th,no sign of it yet,i hate customs!!!Cheers P.B.


----------



## SeanL

I just got an order from Atlantic in today. Details are going to be in the latest purchases thread.


----------



## SeanL

pointbreak said:


> Ive ordered from atlantic on the 18th called they said it went out on the 19th,no sign of it yet,i hate customs!!!Cheers P.B.


My order was placed shortly after yours, but I live closer to Atlantic. You should be getting your package in the next few days if everything clears customs.


----------



## pointbreak

SeanL said:


> My order was placed shortly after yours, but I live closer to Atlantic. You should be getting your package in the next few days if everything clears customs.


Thanks Seanray2: Cheers P.B.


----------



## ruralhipster

Atlantic didn't give me a tracking number with this last order. So I have no idea where it is in transit. I think that USPS doesn't track priority international shipping anymore.


----------



## Shaz

Average wait time is about 2 weeks, with 3 weeks not being too unusual. Be patient boys. Your packages will arrive. opcorn:


----------



## pointbreak

Shaz said:


> Average wait time is about 2 weeks, with 3 weeks not being too unusual. Be patient boys. Your packages will arrive. opcorn:


 Thanks again Shaz you always chime in at the right time with all the soothing answers!!:music:


----------



## fidelo309

ruralhipster said:


> Atlantic didn't give me a tracking number with this last order. So I have no idea where it is in transit. I think that USPS doesn't track priority international shipping anymore.


If I'm not mistaken, I got a tracking number with priority int. shipping for my order last week....but none the less...some guys have to wait a few weeks but it all works out. 
Still find it odd you didn't get a tracking number though.


----------



## pointbreak

I never got a tracking number either or a reciet,Go figure,I generally call them and they track it for me, not worried as my last order took some time as well.Cheers P.B.


----------



## Tarks

The tracking numbers for international shipping are pretty much useless as the information is not updated.


----------



## pointbreak

Tarks said:


> The tracking numbers for international shipping are pretty much useless as the information is not updated.


 Thanks Tarks for clearing up all the confussion about tracking numbers !!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Hotlantic Special with Palio cutter

BEAT THE CLOCK DEALS


----------



## justice123

Just a thought, I don't know if we should be telling how some of the companies that deliver to Canada ship, or what they print on the outside of the package. Any customs or postal worker can read this and know what to look for. I know that they can flag certain pacakages if they get wind of what to look for.
Just a suggestion, I would hate to lose companies that ship to Canada. As we all know in Canada the cost of Cigars in Canada are outrageous, plus the duties are even more ridiculous. Puff on fellow smokers.

Cheers


----------



## jaypulay

Just placed my first order with Atlantic today, will be anxiously awaiting.........

BTW - Great thread!!!


----------



## Shaz

I just looked back on 3 previous orders from Atlantic and none of them have a tracking number. So I wouldn't worry about that.:thumb:


----------



## Shaz

SmoknTaz said:


> Hotlantic Special with Palio cutter
> 
> BEAT THE CLOCK DEALS


I saw that as well. Too bad I don't care for CAO. (except for the Brazilia)


----------



## Shaz

justice123 said:


> Just a thought, I don't know if we should be telling how some of the companies that deliver to Canada ship, or what they print on the outside of the package. Any customs or postal worker can read this and know what to look for. I know that they can flag certain pacakages if they get wind of what to look for.
> Just a suggestion, I would hate to lose companies that ship to Canada. As we all know in Canada the cost of Cigars in Canada are outrageous, plus the duties are even more ridiculous. Puff on fellow smokers.
> 
> Cheers


I used to think the same thing, but this thread has been here a long time and I haven't seen anything change. I think they have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> I used to think the same thing, but this thread has been here a long time and I haven't seen anything change. I think they have bigger fish to fry.


:tpd:


----------



## SeanL

I suspect customs treats tobacco products largely as an incidental when compared to illegal items and security issues. If they catch it, they catch it. If they don't, they don't.


----------



## wellandmike

My first order from Atlantic arrived yesterday with no problems at all. Now if it would just warm out so I can sit out and enjoy them.


----------



## NByz

I just signed up to this message board and made my first order from Atlantic because of this thread. I am in Vancouver and am looking forward to seeing how everything turns out. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## SmoknTaz

NByz said:


> I just signed up to this message board and made my first order from Atlantic because of this thread. I am in Vancouver and am looking forward to seeing how everything turns out. Thanks for the thread!


Good luck, let us know how you make out.


----------



## socapots

SmoknTaz said:


> Good luck, let us know how you make out.


X2
and welcome to the boards. Get a in the newbie section.


----------



## SeanL

I am already thinking about what to order next... That slope is looming...


----------



## SeanL

NByz said:


> I just signed up to this message board and made my first order from Atlantic because of this thread. I am in Vancouver and am looking forward to seeing how everything turns out. Thanks for the thread!


Let us know how things turn out. What did you order?


----------



## NByz

SeanL said:


> Let us know how things turn out. What did you order?


I ordered a La Gloria Cubana Charlemagne box and an "Assorted & Special Samplers: Super Lancero Sampler II"

Although I've smoked cigars on and off since my youth, I've only recently purchased a humidor and I want to learn and smoke as inexpensively as possible...

I've recently purchased from CigarPuff.com and I certainly recommend it for people in BC. They're based in New Westminister, and it was more or less a two day delivery to downtown Vancouver... but you're paying Canadian prices.


----------



## SmoknTaz

NByz said:


> I ordered a La Gloria Cubana Charlemagne box and an "Assorted & Special Samplers: Super Lancero Sampler II"
> 
> Although I've smoked cigars on and off since my youth, I've only recently purchased a humidor and I want to learn and smoke as inexpensively as possible...
> 
> I've recently purchased from CigarPuff.com and I certainly recommend it for people in BC. They're based in New Westminister, and it was more or less a two day delivery to downtown Vancouver... but you're paying Canadian prices.


If you live D/T why not get your stuff from 2001, Gastown, Alpha Tobacco in the west end or better yet City Cigar on West 6th?


----------



## NByz

SmoknTaz said:


> If you live D/T why not get your stuff from 2001, Gastown, Alpha Tobacco in the west end or better yet City Cigar on West 6th?


I've definitely bought from Alpha; I live right nearby.

Embarrassingly, I haven't compared prices. How does Alpha stack up with these online retailers?


----------



## SmoknTaz

NByz said:


> I've definitely bought from Alpha; I live right nearby.
> 
> Embarrassingly, I haven't compared prices. How does Alpha stack up with these online retailers?


Prices are are pretty comparable to the BC online retailers, especially if you factor in the shipping cost. I'm not a big fan of Alpha, their selection is not that great. If you haven't been to City then it's a must.


----------



## NByz

SmoknTaz said:


> Prices are are pretty comparable to the BC online retailers, especially if you factor in the shipping cost. I'm not a big fan of Alpha, their selection is not that great. If you haven't been to City then it's a must.


I'll make a trip of it for sure. As of this week, I'm unemployed and un-olympic-ed.

I'm interested in seeing how much this purchase from Atlantic ends up costing me.


----------



## SmoknTaz

NByz said:


> I'll make a trip of it for sure. As of this week, I'm unemployed and un-olympic-ed.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing how much this purchase from Atlantic ends up costing me.


Just add about $25 for shipping to your order and that should give you a ball park figure. :smoke2:


----------



## NByz

SmoknTaz said:


> Just add about $25 for shipping to your order and that should give you a ball park figure. :smoke2:


I was more curious about when/if the duty would hit.


----------



## jamesc1995

NByz said:


> I was more curious about when/if the duty would hit.


When you order from Atlantic and you tell him your from Canada he will box it 'discreetly' and send it as a gift, labeled as art supplies or something like that so you will not have to pay duty. If for some reason your shipment gets opened by customs and they try to charge you duty just refuse the shipment and it will be sent back to Atlantic. You can then have him reship it to you and all you will be out is the shipping costs. I have had close to a dozen orders from the states, mostly Atlantic, and have never had one intercepted by customs. KNOCK ON WOOD!!! :2

Happy smoking

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## jaypulay

Anyone ever ordered from Cigar.com? I was thinking about placing and order with them and having it delivered to a receiving company south of the border and then heading across for a weekend away with the little lady and pickin em up on the way back to avoid duty costs.... Just wondering if anyone had some thoughts or useful feedback they could offer.

Cheers!!


----------



## tpharkman

Maybe somebody has already thought of this so if they have and it doesn't work then just disregard what I am about to say. Why don't you guys from Canada place an order with whichever American online retailer you choose and then have it shipped to a trusted botl stateside. Most orders will be shipped for free if big enough so there will be no shipping costs incurred for this transaction. Receiving botl can repackage smokes into ambiguous box and ship package "declared as gift" or "candles" or whatever from private address and wallah there you have cigars that you want at the right price you want them.

You would have to pay for the shipping but wouldn't that improve the chance of cigars getting through undetected simply because they are being sent from a private individual instead of a corporation and online retailer?

Maybe this has been tried maybe it doesn't work and then again maybe there is no need for this extra step but at least it would open up the possibilities for you to have more choices in the internet cigar house you choose to spend your money with. If this idea is terribly illegal to the point that I have become offensive then please accept my apology...I have always had somewhat of a dark side.eace:

EDIT:::For the record please note that I am strictly speaking of NC cigars bought by Canadians to be shipped to Canada. If what I suggest as a way to help northern botl is illegal then please delete this post. I am just trying to be helpful and have no idea of the legality of my idea. I can't help it...its getting late and I haven't had my cigar today.


----------



## SmoknTaz

jaypulay said:


> Anyone ever ordered from Cigar.com? I was thinking about placing and order with them and having it delivered to a receiving company south of the border and then heading across for a weekend away with the little lady and pickin em up on the way back to avoid duty costs.... Just wondering if anyone had some thoughts or useful feedback they could offer.
> 
> Cheers!!


I have ordered a few times from them without any issues. The only down side is they are/have not been taking on new Canadian customers. Try thecigarcellar.com they are affiliated if not owned by Cigar.com.


----------



## jaypulay

Thanks for the feedback guys, I appreciate it... Think I'll give option 1 a shot and see what happens.


----------



## socapots

tpharkman said:


> Maybe somebody has already thought of this so if they have and it doesn't work then just disregard what I am about to say. Why don't you guys from Canada place an order with whichever American online retailer you choose and then have it shipped to a trusted botl stateside. Most orders will be shipped for free if big enough so there will be no shipping costs incurred for this transaction. Receiving botl can repackage smokes into ambiguous box and ship package "declared as gift" or "candles" or whatever from private address and wallah there you have cigars that you want at the right price you want them.
> 
> You would have to pay for the shipping but wouldn't that improve the chance of cigars getting through undetected simply because they are being sent from a private individual instead of a corporation and online retailer?
> 
> Maybe this has been tried maybe it doesn't work and then again maybe there is no need for this extra step but at least it would open up the possibilities for you to have more choices in the internet cigar house you choose to spend your money with. If this idea is terribly illegal to the point that I have become offensive then please accept my apology...I have always had somewhat of a dark side.eace:
> 
> EDIT:::For the record please note that I am strictly speaking of NC cigars bought by Canadians to be shipped to Canada. If what I suggest as a way to help northern botl is illegal then please delete this post. I am just trying to be helpful and have no idea of the legality of my idea. I can't help it...its getting late and I haven't had my cigar today.


I think alot of places will not ship to anywhere but the billing address. 
Im sure something to do with the laws of 21 or older or 18 or older.. wahteve the legal age to buy tobacco is. 
Could be wrong on that though. I did ask a couple and they said no go.


----------



## pomorider

I heard great things about mrBundle.com as a friend of mine highly recommended them to me. I just need to clear up my Master car bill and I will give him a call!!


----------



## jaypulay

Well, I submitted my first order with Atlantic about 10 days ago... checked the tracking number with Canada Post and it looks like it cleared customs yesterday and is on it's way here.

Here's hoping that it went through without any problems :canada:

Let you guys know what happens...


----------



## Syner

I haven't ordered many things related to cigars, but all the places I have looked at end up costing a killing for shipping.


----------



## SmoknTaz

pomorider said:


> I heard great things about mrBundle.com as a friend of mine highly recommended them to me. I just need to clear up my Master car bill and I will give him a call!!


I have not ordered from him personally but have talked to several people that have and they all recommend Uncle Mikey.

pm sent


----------



## Shaz

Syner said:


> I haven't ordered many things related to cigars, but all the places I have looked at end up costing a killing for shipping.


Order more cigars to dollar cost average down the shipping per cigar. It doesn't make sense to just bring in, say, a five pack.
Still beats the price of buying an NC here at a B&M.

Actually, I've picked up most of my cigars from my US BOTLs on the WTS section.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Syner said:


> I haven't ordered many things related to cigars, but all the places I have looked at end up costing a killing for shipping.


Price to pay to enjoy the pleasures of a fine smoke my friend. You need to find a mule from the states. :smoke2:


----------



## pointbreak

SmoknTaz said:


> Price to pay to enjoy the pleasures of a fine smoke my friend. You need to find a mule from the states. :smoke2:


 Hey Taz I need a mule !!!!do you know any that work for peanuts:wave:???


----------



## SmoknTaz

pointbreak said:


> Hey Taz I need a mule !!!!do you know any that work for peanuts:wave:???


 :heh: :tape:


----------



## Syner

Shaz said:


> Order more cigars to dollar cost average down the shipping per cigar. It doesn't make sense to just bring in, say, a five pack.
> Still beats the price of buying an NC here at a B&M.
> 
> Actually, I've picked up most of my cigars from my US BOTLs on the WTS section.


Yea, I know I need a mule, but my shop has pretty much everything I want. I was just going to order some beads from Heartfelt, and for the 20$ I needed, I wasn't going to spend 40$ on shipping. 
But if I ever do buy some cigars from the states, it will definately be a lot.


----------



## Shaz

Syner said:


> Yea, I know I need a mule, but my shop has pretty much everything I want. I was just going to order some beads from Heartfelt, and for the 20$ I needed, I wasn't going to spend 40$ on shipping.
> But if I ever do buy some cigars from the states, it will definately be a lot.


Geeze! that seems like a lot for some beads.(or whatever it is you ordered) I don't think they charged me that much for shipping, but I forget. It's usually not that much for cigars. 
Check out the WTS. You can access a lot of cigars that you might not find on line, and the shipping is fair.


----------



## Frodo

Syner said:


> Yea, I know I need a mule, but my shop has pretty much everything I want. I was just going to order some beads from Heartfelt, and for the 20$ I needed, I wasn't going to spend 40$ on shipping.
> But if I ever do buy some cigars from the states, it will definately be a lot.


Not sure how much you ordered but $40 seems excessive. I ordered a package from Heartfelt industries (no beads) and paid $10 shipping. Simmilar deal with Cuban Crafters. Most of the WTS threads I buy from here are $6-$9 (10-20 sticks) for shipping...


----------



## Shaz

Yeah, actually I checked an email confirmation from Heartfelt and on one order for 1/2 lb of beads and a hygrometer, the shipping was only $4.76 and on another order it was $9.91.
If I recall properly, on their website, you choose the type of shipping. Maybe you chose the most expensive option??


----------



## Syner

Frodo said:


> Not sure how much you ordered but $40 seems excessive. I ordered a package from Heartfelt industries (no beads) and paid $10 shipping. Simmilar deal with Cuban Crafters. Most of the WTS threads I buy from here are $6-$9 (10-20 sticks) for shipping...


Well I'm not sure what happened then, I just tried it again to make sure I didn't enter something wrong.
I clicked on the amount I needed it was $11.71, then I clicked on Canada for my country and my total grand total is now $68.69 ($56.98 for shipping).
That seems pretty outrageous to me. :mmph:

EDIT: oh shit! I didn't enter my postal code, only $2 for shipping! False alarm. Haha I'm an idiot.


----------



## Frodo

Syner said:


> EDIT: oh shit! I didn't enter my postal code, only $2 for shipping! False alarm. Haha I'm an idiot.


Glad you got it sorted. David (Heartfelt Industries) has a good rep on these boards and I would have been sad to see you have to look elsewhere as a result of mis-communication. That being said, I'd balk at paying $40 US for a typical shipment unless it was something super-huge!


----------



## Syner

Frodo said:


> Glad you got it sorted. David (Heartfelt Industries) has a good rep on these boards and I would have been sad to see you have to look elsewhere as a result of mis-communication. That being said, I'd balk at paying $40 US for a typical shipment unless it was something super-huge!


I'm glad as well! I've heard so many good things about Heartfelt that I didn't want to go anywhere else. I was actually considering paying that much for shipping just because of the things I'd heard. But I'm very happy that it's much cheaper.


----------



## captain_pudding

Made an order with atlantic last week before even discovering this thread and after reading through the posts (on and off for about 3 days but i finally made it through) i'm confident i made a good choice, i'll be sure to post when they get here to let everyone know how things went.

Thanks to all those who have given their two cents in this thread


----------



## jaypulay

captain_pudding said:


> Made an order with atlantic last week before even discovering this thread and after reading through the posts (on and off for about 3 days but i finally made it through) i'm confident i made a good choice, i'll be sure to post when they get here to let everyone know how things went.
> 
> Thanks to all those who have given their two cents in this thread


Keepin my fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## SmoknTaz

jaypulay said:


> Keepin my fingers crossed for ya!!


+ 1


----------



## captain_pudding

Ok, so order placed 03/08, order received 03/18 . . . i didn't even know that was physically possible, i love Atlantic.

Acid collector's tin
tin of tatiana night cap cigarillos (they looked interesting, wanted to try some small ones before i bought a box)

Very well packaged, The $25 shipping is a bit high but that's in no way their fault and well worth it.

Also, no duty


----------



## jaypulay

I got my order from Atlantic today:madgrin:

A Rocky Patel Mega Sampler and a Platinum Grab Bag Sampler that included some nice sticks, included were:

Padron 4000 (Maduro)
Gurkha Black Dragon
Trinidad 100th Aniversary
601 Original 
Rocky Patel Decade

Excellent packaging ensured none of the cigars were damaged at all. I placed my order on March 6 and received it March 18.

Will definitely be using Atlantic again!!!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## SmoknTaz

captain_pudding said:


> Ok, so order placed 03/08, order received 03/18 . . . i didn't even know that was physically possible, i love Atlantic.
> 
> Acid collector's tin
> tin of tatiana night cap cigarillos (they looked interesting, wanted to try some small ones before i bought a box)
> 
> Very well packaged, The $25 shipping is a bit high but that's in no way their fault and well worth it.
> 
> Also, no duty





jaypulay said:


> I got my order from Atlantic today:madgrin:
> 
> A Rocky Patel Mega Sampler and a Platinum Grab Bag Sampler that included some nice sticks, included were:
> 
> Padron 4000 (Maduro)
> Gurkha Black Dragon
> Trinidad 100th Aniversary
> 601 Original
> Rocky Patel Decade
> 
> Excellent packaging ensured none of the cigars were damaged at all. I placed my order on March 6 and received it March 18.
> 
> Will definitely be using Atlantic again!!!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


Congrats guys, what a relief. Now what will be on the next order? :smoke2:


----------



## captain_pudding

SmoknTaz said:


> Congrats guys, what a relief. Now what will be on the next order? :smoke2:


Oh, so many choices, I'm like a kid in a candy store . . . a candy store that won't sell to kids lol


----------



## jaypulay

SmoknTaz said:


> Congrats guys, what a relief. Now what will be on the next order? :smoke2:


It's funny....

I'm happy with my collection right now, but can't stop thinking about what to buy next. I think I'll keep trying the samplers for a little while longer till I can determine what I really like and then maybe move on to a couple boxes.

Loving this slope!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## captain_pudding

Well, made my first order with canada humidor (humidity kit: crystal humidifier, digital hygrometer, hygrometer calibration pack, and a seasoning kit, $47 with shipping) and between placing the order and the order shipping was 6 business days, anyone else experience bad turn around times with them?


----------



## SeanL

captain_pudding said:


> Well, made my first order with canada humidor (humidity kit: crystal humidifier, digital hygrometer, hygrometer calibration pack, and a seasoning kit, $47 with shipping) and between placing the order and the order shipping was 6 business days, anyone else experience bad turn around times with them?


The turn around time I experienced when I ordered a Palio cutter from them was longer than I had expected, but nothing outlandish. The service was courteous enough that I am keeping them in mind should American money get really expensive again.


----------



## NByz

captain_pudding said:


> Well, made my first order with canada humidor (humidity kit: crystal humidifier, digital hygrometer, hygrometer calibration pack, and a seasoning kit, $47 with shipping) and between placing the order and the order shipping was 6 business days, anyone else experience bad turn around times with them?


I was chatting with the guy about a few things via e-mail when I made my order. It definitely took him at least two or three business days to put the order together, then the shipping was another three. I think it's just the single guy operating the business by himself, and he was extremely nice.


----------



## jaypulay

captain_pudding said:


> Well, made my first order with canada humidor (humidity kit: crystal humidifier, digital hygrometer, hygrometer calibration pack, and a seasoning kit, $47 with shipping) and between placing the order and the order shipping was 6 business days, anyone else experience bad turn around times with them?


I've dealt with Colin a couple of times now. He's great to deal with, it took about a week and half to get the order that I placed the first time. He e-mailed me and told me he was on vacation in Cuba though and internet availability wasn't always right there. The next time I placed an order I got it within 3 business days.

Both times I've ordered and had any questions he responded within a couple of hours at the most.

I would definitely not hesitate to use Canada Humidors again.


----------



## NByz

My first order from AtlanticCigars.com arrived earlier this week.

I'm happy to say that my handmade art supplies arrived duty free. I ordered a box of La Gloria Cubana Charlemagnes and a 8-pack sampler. It would have arrived in only 10 days had that tenth day not been a Saturday.

After smoking and sharing a couple, I am not sure that the Charlemagne is the cigar for me. I look forward to testing out the sampler pack though.


----------



## captain_pudding

Also got my canadahumidor order on tuesday, crystal humidifier, digital hygrometer, seasoning packet and calibration kit all for $46 with shipping, not too shabby if you ask me


----------



## jaypulay

Just placed my 2nd order with Atlantic.... I've begun to fall hard and fast down this slippery slope!


----------



## SeanL

Funny you should mention placing your second order with Atlantic! I just did that the other day. Ordered a box of Brick House churchills, and fivers of Cabaiguan Robustos Extra and Camacho Connecticut figurados. What did you order?


----------



## jaypulay

SeanL said:


> Funny you should mention placing your second order with Atlantic! I just did that the other day. Ordered a box of Brick House churchills, and fivers of Cabaiguan Robustos Extra and Camacho Connecticut figurados. What did you order?


I went to town with this order. Found a receiving company in Blaine, WA to have them shipped to because my wife and I are heading to Seattle next weekend for 3 days. I'm gonna pick them up on the way home and take advantage of the 50 cigar exemption.

I bought 5 packs of CAO Gold Corona Gorda, Olivia White Lable CT Torpedo, Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos, Padilla Miami Robusto, RP Edge and Indios Puros Broncos. Also picked up a Flor D'Olivia 20 bundle. Trying to stock up the new humi...:smoke:


----------



## SmoknTaz

jaypulay said:


> I went to town with this order. Found a receiving company in Blaine, WA to have them shipped to because my wife and I are heading to Seattle next weekend for 3 days. I'm gonna pick them up on the way home and take advantage of the 50 cigar exemption.
> 
> I bought 5 packs of CAO Gold Corona Gorda, Olivia White Lable CT Torpedo, Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos, Padilla Miami Robusto, RP Edge and Indios Puros Broncos. Also picked up a Flor D'Olivia 20 bundle. Trying to stock up the new humi...:smoke:


Good thinking Jay. If you get a chance you should check out Rain City cigar.
Rain City Cigar: Seattle's Destination Cigar and Tobacco Shop

and Smokey Joes Smokey Joe's Cigar Lounge Sports Bar at BJ's Bingo Fife Washington Tacoma Seattle WA offering a cigar smoking lounge, sports bar, wine bar, happy hour, satellite tv, sporting events, smokin on the res


----------



## jaypulay

SmoknTaz said:


> Good thinking Jay. If you get a chance you should check out Rain City cigar.
> Rain City Cigar: Seattle's Destination Cigar and Tobacco Shop
> 
> and Smokey Joes Smokey Joe's Cigar Lounge Sports Bar at BJ's Bingo Fife Washington Tacoma Seattle WA offering a cigar smoking lounge, sports bar, wine bar, happy hour, satellite tv, sporting events, smokin on the res


Nice!! Thanks for the heads up Ken


----------



## SmoknTaz

jaypulay said:


> Nice!! Thanks for the heads up Ken


NP Jay. Also if you go to Pike Place Market there's a nice shop across the street that's worth visiting. I believe it's called Tobacco Patch. It's actually tucked away in a corner across the street from the market. Just ask one of the Security people at the market and they'll point you in the right direction. 

Oh and a shameless plug for my sale in TC  http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...d113-selling-trading-page11.html#gmessage6477


----------



## jaypulay

Here's a question I need some help with...

I'm heading down to Playa del Carmen next month and was going to bring some of my own cigars with me. I'm planning on bringing them in my cigar caddy and packing them in my checked baggage. Is this ok?? Will Mexican Customs be ok with this if they search my bag after we de-board? 

Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Tarks

jaypulay said:


> Here's a question I need some help with...
> 
> I'm heading down to Playa del Carmen next month and was going to bring some of my own cigars with me. I'm planning on bringing them in my cigar caddy and packing them in my checked baggage. Is this ok?? Will Mexican Customs be ok with this if they search my bag after we de-board?
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


I have done this many times, no problems. I don't see any reason why this would be an issue.


----------



## jaypulay

Tarks said:


> I have done this many times, no problems. I don't see any reason why this would be an issue.


Excellent! Thanks Jeff... I though not but better to be safe than sorry...

I've watched too much Banged Up Abroad!!


----------



## NByz

jaypulay said:


> Excellent! Thanks Jeff... I though not but better to be safe than sorry...
> 
> I've watched too much Banged Up Abroad!!


Careful for counterfeits.

Years and years ago (I think I was 14), I bought some Cohibas in glass tubes on the West Coast (Manzanillo) of Mexico. I didn't know if they were good or not, of course, but I read on the internet that any Cohiba in a glass tube is a counterfeit.

A few years later I went to Playa del Carmen. I still wasn't a big cigar smoker, but I remember that I tried to track down some cigars in the area around the resorts (south part of town). None of the vendors even knew where I might find some. This was a long time ago, and I also didn't search the actual town too thoroughly.

A brief Google Maps-ing reveals that several of the resorts claim to sell cigars. I guess I just wasn't trying hard enough...


----------



## jaypulay

NByz said:


> Careful for counterfeits.
> 
> Years and years ago (I think I was 14), I bought some Cohibas in glass tubes on the West Coast (Manzanillo) of Mexico. I didn't know if they were good or not, of course, but I read on the internet that any Cohiba in a glass tube is a counterfeit.
> 
> A few years later I went to Playa del Carmen. I still wasn't a big cigar smoker, but I remember that I tried to track down some cigars in the area around the resorts (south part of town). None of the vendors even knew where I might find some. This was a long time ago, and I also didn't search the actual town too thoroughly.
> 
> A brief Google Maps-ing reveals that several of the resorts claim to sell cigars. I guess I just wasn't trying hard enough...


I was referring to bringing my own, not purchasing any there... thanks though. I had a similar experience when I was younger also

If I was to buy any in Playa I'd be heading right to La Casa Del Habano and nowhere else.


----------



## jaypulay

Got a call from someone @ Atlantic today regarding my second order. They didn't have the Oliva White Label Torpedos in stock that I ordered so I had to settle for the Toros.hwell:


----------



## Blackham

I'm new to ordering cigars online. Looking at atlantics website right now, do you guys order by phone or online? From what I've read they use USPS priority mail flat rate boxes to ship out the orders, what is a good number of sticks I should order to make the most use of the boxes?

Thanks


----------



## SmoknTaz

Blackham said:


> I'm new to ordering cigars online. Looking at atlantics website right now, do you guys order by phone or online? From what I've read they use USPS priority mail flat rate boxes to ship out the orders, what is a good number of sticks I should order to make the most use of the boxes?
> 
> Thanks


It's best to call as they don't list prices on some items on the web. They don't always have stock either  The shipping will probably be around $25 so how much you want to order is up to you.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

I've always phoned in my order. Takes about 7 - 10 days from phone call to delivery.


----------



## jaypulay

Blackham said:


> I'm new to ordering cigars online. Looking at atlantics website right now, do you guys order by phone or online? From what I've read they use USPS priority mail flat rate boxes to ship out the orders, what is a good number of sticks I should order to make the most use of the boxes?
> 
> Thanks


Both my orders were placed online. The second time, they didn't have stock (as Ken said, and could've been avoided by calling) so I had to settle for a different size....No big deal though.


----------



## Blackham

it says "the number you dialed cannot be completed, please check your number....", when I gave them a call using the toll free number. Anyone had this problem before?

so shipping is fixed at approx $25 no matter its a 4-pack to a box of 50? oh snap I should've ordered more


----------



## jaypulay

Call them @ 1-570-476-5730, I've tried calling the toll free number previously also with no luck


----------



## captain_pudding

Basically they just go to the post office and buy one of those pre paid boxes, after you get your first order you'll get a much better idea of how much you can get, but yeah, at least 2 boxes of 25 will fit into the one pre-paid box, according to the usps website the box is 11" x 8-1/2" x 5-1/2", but the guys at atlantic really love their packaging pillows, so i'd say about half of the box can be filled with cigars



Blackham said:


> it says "the number you dialed cannot be completed, please check your number....", when I gave them a call using the toll free number. Anyone had this problem before?
> 
> so shipping is fixed at approx $25 no matter its a 4-pack to a box of 50? oh snap I should've ordered more


----------



## rupuzld

Just placed my 3rd order with Atlantic, picked up a 5 pack of Black Pearls, The Altadis 6 Sampler, A 5 pack of Habano Nubs, The 7 stick Don Pepin Sampler and the Perdomo Maduro Sampler.


----------



## Blackham

i guess the toll-free # doesn't work for us canadians so I just emailed them last night, got a reply today saying they have no problems adding another box to my order. 

I ordered a box of Punch London Club and a box of Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra, fingers crossed

EDIT: just received another email from atlantic saying the order has been shipped, wow


----------



## captain_pudding

Blackham said:


> i guess the toll-free # doesn't work for us canadians so I just emailed them last night, got a reply today saying they have no problems adding another box to my order.
> 
> I ordered a box of Punch London Club and a box of Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra, fingers crossed
> 
> EDIT: just received another email from atlantic saying the order has been shipped, wow


Atlantic are incredibly fast with their turnaround time, if all goes well, you'll have your order by next weekend


----------



## pointbreak

captain_pudding said:


> Atlantic are incredibly fast with their turnaround time, if all goes well, you'll have your order by next weekend


 took my last order a month and 3 days ,so not so good turn around time ,and that was from date they shipped.


----------



## captain_pudding

pointbreak said:


> took my last order a month and 3 days ,so not so good turn around time ,and that was from date they shipped.


well that has nothing to do with them, that's either USPS, Canada Post or customs being idiots . . . my money's on customs, i hope your sticks were salvageable when the arrived


----------



## pointbreak

captain_pudding said:


> well that has nothing to do with them, that's either USPS, Canada Post or customs being idiots . . . my money's on customs, i hope your sticks were salvageable when the arrived


 It was 2 days from customs,so that leaves usps ,havent tried the cigars i ordered a couple of oliva g mundoro boxes and they went straight to the hummi in the box unopened as of yet,im sure there fine though AC packs things great and i always get a hummi pack for 2.50 added.


----------



## captain_pudding

pointbreak said:


> It was 2 days from customs,so that leaves usps ,havent tried the cigars i ordered a couple of oliva g mundoro boxes and they went straight to the hummi in the box unopened as of yet,im sure there fine though AC packs things great and i always get a hummi pack for 2.50 added.


yeah, humi packs are always a good investment, and that's a huge failure on the part of USPS, i'd expect that kind of crap from UPS but my experiences with USPS has always been good, hopefully your next order (if there is one) goes better


----------



## pointbreak

captain_pudding said:


> yeah, humi packs are always a good investment, and that's a huge failure on the part of USPS, i'd expect that kind of crap from UPS but my experiences with USPS has always been good, hopefully your next order (if there is one) goes better


 Ya i always order through AC ,great customer service,a little tip for ya the pigtail bundels are great and very cheap at 24 dollars for 25 cigars,try them cant go wrong.Cheers P.B.


----------



## captain_pudding

pointbreak said:


> Ya i always order through AC ,great customer service,a little tip for ya the pigtail bundels are great and very cheap at 24 dollars for 25 cigars,try them cant go wrong.Cheers P.B.


i was actually looking at my next purchase being some yard gars, i was considering the mexican segundos and some quorum's, might have to give the ol pig tails a try


----------



## jaypulay

Just got my 2nd order from Atlantic today... as per usual everything was packed perfectly, no damage to anything.

Initially Atlantic had called me because they were out of Oliva CT Torpedos that I ordered and that I could choose the Toros instead, but when the package showed up they were there.

Now anticipating what my buddy heading back from the ISOM has for me.... YAY for CC's!!!

Slip Slip Slidin Away!!! People aint kidding when they talk about this dangerous slope!!!


----------



## popoplop2000

i have a question


if you had cigars shipped to cda from us? is it worth it?

if so what is the deal with customs? let say i order $100 bucks of cigars what would it cost me in the end?


----------



## Blackham

popoplop2000 said:


> i have a question
> 
> if you had cigars shipped to cda from us? is it worth it?
> 
> if so what is the deal with customs? let say i order $100 bucks of cigars what would it cost me in the end?


for example, my local B&M sells the Arturo Fuente 858 for $18 bucks, i could get it online for 1/3 of the cost.

someone in this thread said they got hit with $10/stick custom


----------



## captain_pudding

Blackham said:


> for example, my local B&M sells the Arturo Fuente 858 for $18 bucks, i could get it online for 1/3 of the cost.
> 
> someone in this thread said they got hit with $10/stick custom


from what i've seen/heard about customs it seems to be an arbitrary amount, i've seen people get charged %30 the value of the sticks others have been charged 500% the value of the sticks, places like atlantic have a policy that if you get dinged at customs you can refuse the shipment and they will take them back minus shipping and try to re-send them to you, much nicer being out $50 shipping than paying $400 for a box of cigars. I personally have never been hit on tobacco but i know from experience how a $30 ebay purchase can become a $100 nightmare . . . and for the record it's only happened when i've shipped ups, those guys are nothing but a bunch of crooks


----------



## pitbulljimmy

Usually shipments that are getting dinged are coming from countries OTHER than the USA.


----------



## popoplop2000

captain_pudding said:


> from what i've seen/heard about customs it seems to be an arbitrary amount, i've seen people get charged %30 the value of the sticks others have been charged 500% the value of the sticks, places like atlantic have a policy that if you get dinged at customs you can refuse the shipment and they will take them back minus shipping and try to re-send them to you, much nicer being out $50 shipping than paying $400 for a box of cigars. I personally have never been hit on tobacco but i know from experience how a $30 ebay purchase can become a $100 nightmare . . . and for the record it's only happened when i've shipped ups, those guys are nothing but a bunch of crooks


that is good to know

i never heard of these guys. What is their web site.

if they get re shiped and you still get nailed 500% do you get a refund


----------



## Blackham

I used to be an ebay/online shopping addict 5 years ago.. from my experience, parcels that has a company shipping label (anything from Sony to Little Joe Inc.), or anything that's huge like a 17" CRT monitor (I ordered 700 condoms once and had to pay around $50 extra to receive the package)


----------



## burnell

I had no idea there was this many cigar companies!


----------



## Krar

hi im new here and trying to find a cheaper way of buying cigars, shipping them from the states seems like it could work however i dont wanna get dinged an arm and a leg when it gets to customs... i have no expierence with what customs might charge me or anything of the sort... any idea on custom charges for importing cigars?


----------



## jaypulay

Krar said:


> hi im new here and trying to find a cheaper way of buying cigars, shipping them from the states seems like it could work however i dont wanna get dinged an arm and a leg when it gets to customs... i have no expierence with what customs might charge me or anything of the sort... any idea on custom charges for importing cigars?


Krar,

Read back through this thread and I'm sure you'll find absolutely all the info that you're looking for.... I know I did when I was wondering the same thing.

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## SmoknTaz

jaypulay said:


> Krar,
> 
> Read back through this thread and I'm sure you'll find absolutely all the info that you're looking for.... I know I did when I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jay


:tpd:


----------



## captain_pudding

Just made my second order with Atlantic, 20 quorum's, 20 pig tail's, i'll let everyone know how it goes


----------



## Blackham

my order arrived at the post office (says the Can Post Tracker) !!!! Never wanted to take off from work so badly before lol

Another props to Atlantic, shipping only took 7 days from their store to Toronto

If you have a hard time understanding the status listed on stamp.com copy the tracking number over to canadapost.ca , they put a better effort on explaining the situation  Cheers


----------



## Bronx

is there anyone that admin/mod can make a sticky with the following:

those that ship to canada
those that play ball

etc...so when us Canucks newbs click on this thread we don't have to read 70 pages for info. it'll be the top post.

i'm no page 40 something and till got a ton to go.


----------



## HGFlex

Hey Bronx,

If your looking for places to order from start with Atlantic, Taboo, Cigarplace or The Cigar Cellar. These seem to be the "friendliest" sources at the moment...

:tu


----------



## Bronx

I can't not believe the prices of these places.

I thought the local guy was a good deal as he's border line reserve so no tax for me to pay.

WOW, these sites are crazy.


----------



## rupuzld

Bronx said:


> I can't not believe the prices of these places.
> 
> I thought the local guy was a good deal as he's border line reserve so no tax for me to pay.
> 
> WOW, these sites are crazy.


weeeeeee hear you!!!:new_all_coholic:


----------



## captain_pudding

Bronx said:


> is there anyone that admin/mod can make a sticky with the following:
> 
> those that ship to canada
> those that play ball
> 
> etc...so when us Canucks newbs click on this thread we don't have to read 70 pages for info. it'll be the top post.
> 
> i'm no page 40 something and till got a ton to go.


I second that suggestion


----------



## captain_pudding

my last order was in customs for all of 4 hours, my current one's been there since friday . . . i'm reaaaaaaly hoping for either a backlog or poor tracking on canada post's part lol


----------



## jaypulay

captain_pudding said:


> my last order was in customs for all of 4 hours, my current one's been there since friday . . . i'm reaaaaaaly hoping for either a backlog or poor tracking on canada post's part lol


Fingers crossed for ya Glen!!!


----------



## captain_pudding

jaypulay said:


> Fingers crossed for ya Glen!!!


Well, it doesn't say "exception" on the tracking so I'll be optimistic.


----------



## captain_pudding

Well, it left customs in Ville St. Laurent in Quebec, and according to the tracking it's now in Kitchener . . . I live in Sudbury, Canada Post confuses me sometimes, i'm hoping to luck out and get them tomorrow, but it's looking like monday


----------



## Blackham

captain_pudding said:


> Well, it left customs in Ville St. Laurent in Quebec, and according to the tracking it's now in Kitchener . . . I live in Sudbury, Canada Post confuses me sometimes, i'm hoping to luck out and get them tomorrow, but it's looking like monday


may the force be with you (and your package)


----------



## captain_pudding

Package just showed up today, and from the looks of it, customs took a look at it, but they didn't seem to care, thank god for lazy customs agents lol


----------



## HGFlex

Glad to hear they came safely! Gotta love apathetic government employees.


----------



## captain_pudding

There we go, Pigtaills, Quorum's, a few Tatiana classic night cap minis and what's left of the acid sampler tin . . . i think i need to buy a bigger humidor lol


----------



## SmoknTaz

captain_pudding said:


> Package just showed up today, and from the looks of it, customs took a look at it, but they didn't seem to care, thank god for lazy customs agents lol


Was the package actually opened by customs or was there just a stamp to say that it passed through customs?


----------



## captain_pudding

SmoknTaz said:


> Was the package actually opened by customs or was there just a stamp to say that it passed through customs?


box looked taped back together, and the ups shipping bag in the USPS box that had the cigars in it had been opened as well


----------



## SmoknTaz

captain_pudding said:


> box looked taped back together, and the ups shipping bag in the USPS box that had the cigars in it had been opened as well


You are one lucky mofo! Enjoy the smokes !


----------



## captain_pudding

SmoknTaz said:


> You are one lucky mofo! Enjoy the smokes !


must have a fellow BOTL working at customs


----------



## jspilon

SmoknTaz said:


> Was the package actually opened by customs or was there just a stamp to say that it passed through customs?


how was the custom declaration filled?


----------



## rupuzld

I also just got my third order from atlantic free of duty manhandling lol this time it only took 9 days


----------



## captain_pudding

jspilon said:


> how was the custom declaration filled?


they weren't identified as tobacco


----------



## Smokinafattie

Checking the status of my Atlantic order today.
- In to foreign customs Montreal.... 11:00 am

- Out of foreign customs Montreal.... 11:01 am

Wahooooooo!!!! Another successful cross border mission accomplished.
Can't wait for the arrival. It was a nice big order as well.:biggrin:


----------



## SeanL

Has anybody had any luck with any other vendors, or is the list still the same for the time being?


----------



## Smokinafattie

SeanL said:


> Has anybody had any luck with any other vendors, or is the list still the same for the time being?


I stick with what works and Atlantic has worked for me on several occasions. Also had good luck with Cigar Cellar.


----------



## SeanL

Atlantic has done well by me, too. I am waiting for an order to arrive any day now.


----------



## Blackham

i guess nobody can beat Atlantic for now

BTW, Sean, any good place to smoke a cigar in Barrie? I work at Mapleview/400


----------



## Khanman

Noon here that has placed two orders with Atlantic Cigar. First order was a box of Oliva V belicoso, and a box of Saint Luis Rey. Placed the order on a Monday, and had them that Friday! Placed another order last Tuesday for 85 cigars, got them today. Great service and fast, so I'll continue to use these guys for sure!


----------



## LttlScamp

Hey guys. 

Just thought I'd throw in that I got an order from Atlantic free and clear as well.

Placed on 4/27, in TO on 5/5.


----------



## tbarber12

Nice!

How did they package it? What did they write on the package?



LttlScamp said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw in that I got an order from Atlantic free and clear as well.
> 
> Placed on 4/27, in TO on 5/5.


----------



## tbarber12

Does anyone know what their return policy is? Are you able to refuse the cigars if they get hit with duty and will you get your money back?



SeanL said:


> Atlantic has done well by me, too. I am waiting for an order to arrive any day now.


----------



## kutzy33

I just got my order from Atlantic yesterday free of duty...They shipped it person to person and it was labeled as a gift. 

I ordered it on May 4th and got it on the 12th.

I am a happy guy....here are a few picks.


----------



## justice123

Just got another Duty free package from Atlantic. Plus does anyone have a revised list of which companies still deliver to Canada and playball?

Off Topic a bit, But I was wondering if anyone ever had a problem with their merchandise and what was done about it. I have bought 2 boxes of Padron's 3000 with the sampler packs both boxes were excellent, then I ordered another box, after smoking about 10 from the box, which were very good, the next 10 were terrible, burnt right up the middle didn't smoke well at all. I told one of the guys at Atlantic and he said that maybe the cigars were underfilled or rolled improperly. I asked what they do in these situation's and he said not much could be done. But as I read the website it says that "Our Family name is on every package, we guarantee everything we sell or we will replace it!" I wasn't offered anything, I thought I might get a free 4 pack of the same cigar that were bad, to make up for the 10 bad sticks. Has anyone been in a similar situation? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tbarber12

NICE! I think I am felling the itch!

How much was shipping for all of that?



kutzy33 said:


> I just got my order from Atlantic yesterday free of duty...They shipped it person to person and it was labeled as a gift.
> 
> I ordered it on May 4th and got it on the 12th.
> 
> I am a happy guy....here are a few picks.


----------



## tbarber12

Not meaning to spam here,

But I would like to find out how much shippeing would be for an order like 1-2 samplers and a couple of ligherts.

Thanks



justice123 said:


> Just got another Duty free package from Atlantic. Plus does anyone have a revised list of which companies still deliver to Canada and playball?
> 
> Off Topic a bit, But I was wondering if anyone ever had a problem with their merchandise and what was done about it. I have bought 2 boxes of Padron's 3000 with the sampler packs both boxes were excellent, then I ordered another box, after smoking about 10 from the box, which were very good, the next 10 were terrible, burnt right up the middle didn't smoke well at all. I told one of the guys at Atlantic and he said that maybe the cigars were underfilled or rolled improperly. I asked what they do in these situation's and he said not much could be done. But as I read the website it says that "Our Family name is on every package, we guarantee everything we sell or we will replace it!" I wasn't offered anything, I thought I might get a free 4 pack of the same cigar that were bad, to make up for the 10 bad sticks. Has anyone been in a similar situation? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kutzy33

I paid $170 total for

10- CAO Brazillia Box Pressed
5- Olivia V Torpedo
5- Tatuaje Havana Nobels
5- Rockey Patel Sun Grown Toro
4- Nub Maduro
1- free...Spanish Gallion??

Can't wait to try them, I hope I can let them sit until the weekend.


----------



## captain_pudding

You're looking at $25 for shipping for an order of that size



tbarber12 said:


> Not meaning to spam here,
> 
> But I would like to find out how much shippeing would be for an order like 1-2 samplers and a couple of ligherts.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## LttlScamp

tbarber12 said:


> Nice!
> 
> How did they package it? What did they write on the package?


Same here. Gift. I think it was marked $20 value or something like that.

$22 shipping for mine on a $70 order, I believe. The sticks were in two ziplock bags inside of the air pillow packs. Then they were inside another padded USPS bag. All of that inside a regular USPS mailer box.

It sounds like the shipping is pretty consistent across the board since mine was only 15 sticks this time around. Just an exploratory order.


----------



## tbarber12

Well, not sure if you can go wrong with that!

Thanks guys!



LttlScamp said:


> Same here. Gift. I think it was marked $20 value or something like that.
> 
> $22 shipping for mine on a $70 order, I believe. The sticks were in two ziplock bags inside of the air pillow packs. Then they were inside another padded USPS bag. All of that inside a regular USPS mailer box.
> 
> It sounds like the shipping is pretty consistent across the board since mine was only 15 sticks this time around. Just an exploratory order.


----------



## Khanman

I placed my 3rd order with Atlantic, ordered 2 boxes that were shipped on the 17th, still waiting and hopefully they make it with no issues. So far I'm 2 for 2 from with them. Seems like shipping is always $27 across border.


----------



## captain_pudding

yeah, they just buy the flat rate boxes from the usps, so unless you buy more than will fit in that box and they have to buy a bigger box, it'll be $27 . . . so fill that baby up!! lol


----------



## Khanman

captain_pudding said:


> yeah, they just buy the flat rate boxes from the usps, so unless you buy more than will fit in that box and they have to buy a bigger box, it'll be $27 . . . so fill that baby up!! lol


LoL, that's what I figured. So now every time i place an order, a few sticks turns into a least a box and a bunch of 5 packs which i split with a few guys at work. This system works out well.


----------



## captain_pudding

Khanman said:


> LoL, that's what I figured. So now every time i place an order, a few sticks turns into a least a box and a bunch of 5 packs which i split with a few guys at work. This system works out well.


If you're looking for something to stuff the box with, try the Quorum bundles, they're a great smoking mild cigar and are only about $18 for a bundle of 20, one of my personal favourites


----------



## selair

Just adding my 2 bits to the post. Just recieved my second order from cigaplace.biz 
Excellent service, communication and shipping. I'm in Victoria bc. Shipped as candels @ $15 value. No duty.


----------



## jaypulay

selair said:


> Just adding my 2 bits to the post. Just recieved my second order from cigaplace.biz
> Excellent service, communication and shipping. I'm in Victoria bc. Shipped as candels @ $15 value. No duty.


How long did it take to arrive out of curiosity?


----------



## tbarber12

Nice find Selair, did you contact them prior to shipping to confirm how they ship their orders?


----------



## captain_pudding

selair said:


> Just adding my 2 bits to the post. Just recieved my second order from cigaplace.biz
> Excellent service, communication and shipping. I'm in Victoria bc. Shipped as candels @ $15 value. No duty.


if you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for shipping?


----------



## selair

captain_pudding said:


> if you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for shipping?


 
First order was $13.89 for one box of 20, 5 Vegas Series A Torpedoes. Second order was $15.25 for 1 box (25) Illusione cg:4's (what an outstanding smoke! BTW) and one bundle (20) Partagas Black Maximos. Shipped from Florida. Both shipments came in the exact same box type, so I guess the difference was due to weigt. Both orders came within 10 days of payment. I :bounce: *will :banana:* shop from them again. 

Cheers.


----------



## selair

tbarber12 said:


> Nice find Selair, did you contact them prior to shipping to confirm how they ship their orders?


I heard about them from an earlier post on this thread and decided just to take a chance on one box. I figured that if I blew $80 on a box I could live with myself. When I ordered I specified in the "other informaiton" box on the purchase form that I would like them to ship it as a gift to Canada if they could. Less than 6 hours after my order I got an email asking how I wanted it shipped. Without going into details, they did exactly what I asked. Second order was just as smooth.


----------



## tbarber12

selair said:


> I heard about them from an earlier post on this thread and decided just to take a chance on one box. I figured that if I blew $80 on a box I could live with myself. When I ordered I specified in the "other informaiton" box on the purchase form that I would like them to ship it as a gift to Canada if they could. Less than 6 hours after my order I got an email asking how I wanted it shipped. Without going into details, they did exactly what I asked. Second order was just as smooth.


I just got a reply from them and they basically said the samething, they said they will mark the item as per requested from the buyer.


----------



## Khanman

Just got my 3rd order from Atlantic, problem free. 3 for 3...knock on wood.


----------



## tbarber12

Khanman said:


> Just got my 3rd order from Atlantic, problem free. 3 for 3...knock on wood.


Very nice! How much did your order? Small order or large order?


----------



## jaypulay

All this Atlantic talk... making me jealous. Time to place another order!!


----------



## Khanman

tbarber12 said:


> Very nice! How much did your order? Small order or large order?


I picked up 2 boxes of La Aroma De Cuba Robustos for a bachelor party. They were a hit!


----------



## Bronx

guys, looking for Don Rafael by Victor Sinclair cigars and only place is Cigar International.

Has anyone ordered from them before and had them shipped with no problems?

thanks


----------



## Khanman

Bronx said:


> guys, looking for Don Rafael by Victor Sinclair cigars and only place is Cigar International.
> 
> Has anyone ordered from them before and had them shipped with no problems?
> 
> thanks


The last time I checked with CI they didn't ship to Canada.


----------



## Bronx

Khanman said:


> The last time I checked with CI they didn't ship to Canada.


Thanks.

I'm looking for those cigars wonder where I can find them.


----------



## socapots

selair said:


> Just adding my 2 bits to the post. Just recieved my second order from cigaplace.biz
> Excellent service, communication and shipping. I'm in Victoria bc. Shipped as candels @ $15 value. No duty.


 a fella i used to work with swears by this company.
ive yet to make an order from any. but this is definatly on my short list.


----------



## seanboii

Just got my order from Atlantic after a long week of waiting. Smooth sailing and no hassles when I picked the package up at the post office.


----------



## tbarber12

seanboii said:


> Just got my order from Atlantic after a long week of waiting. Smooth sailing and no hassles when I picked the package up at the post office.


Very nice! What did you order and how much was shipping? I am trying to figure out how much shipping costs from Atlantic...


----------



## seanboii

tbarber12 said:


> Very nice! What did you order and how much was shipping? I am trying to figure out how much shipping costs from Atlantic...


Flor de Oliva bundle, Pigtail bundle and a 5 pack of nub. Shipping was 27 as far as I know.


----------



## tbarber12

seanboii said:


> Flor de Oliva bundle, Pigtail bundle and a 5 pack of nub. Shipping was 27 as far as I know.


Very nice! Can't go wrong with $27 for all of that!


----------



## SmoknTaz

$25 to $30 for shipping may seem like a lot but when you have a vendor that is willing to play ball that's a pretty good deal. Compared to buying NC's locally, it's a no brainer!


----------



## Shaz

SmoknTaz said:


> $25 to $30 for shipping may seem like a lot but when you have a vendor that is willing to play ball that's a pretty good deal. Compared to buying NC's locally, it's a no brainer!


 :tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## Blackham

and you can always find local botls to do box split/mini GB


----------



## Huffer

Thanks for all the information from everyone. Just finished reading the whole thread and just placed my first order from Atlantic. Now after all that work I think I earned smoking something from the good boy section of my humidor!!! Does anyone know of any good Ontario sites?


----------



## captain_pudding

Huffer said:


> Thanks for all the information from everyone. Just finished reading the whole thread and just placed my first order from Atlantic. Now after all that work I think I earned smoking something from the good boy section of my humidor!!! Does anyone know of any good Ontario sites?


i have no personal experience with them mainly because I enjoy a cigar, i'm just not willing to spend $20+ for one.

Edited by Cypress. Cuban Sources not allowed.


----------



## Huffer

Thanks cpt pudding...How do I get on Team Canada and when do I get my gold medal? :canada:


----------



## kutzy33

...


----------



## Blackham

Huffer said:


> Thanks cpt pudding...How do I get on Team Canada and when do I get my gold medal? :canada:


you need to be a member for at least a month and a certain post count (30 I think)


----------



## captain_pudding

Huffer said:


> Thanks for all the information from everyone. Just finished reading the whole thread and just placed my first order from Atlantic. Now after all that work I think I earned smoking something from the good boy section of my humidor!!! Does anyone know of any good Ontario sites?


Sorry Huffer you can't post sites that sell Cubans on this forum and since in ontario i think every online site will have cubans, i don't think there's a site i could post here that only sells NC's, if i find one though, i'll let you know, but i don't think you'd be looking to pay canadian prices for NC's


----------



## mild to medium

...


----------



## socapots

I was looking for this topic. lol..
finally placed my first order with Atlantic today. 
see how it goes. 
hopefully soon. im running out of smokes. lol. when i open the humidor these days i keep saying to myself i wanna keep that one for later.. haha.. and keep saying it.


----------



## AK47

Don't bother ordering from *Famous Smoke*, this is the response I got when I asked if they can help us avoid duty fees by shipping with USPS.



> Dear XXXX:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Famous Smoke Shop, and for your continued interest in our products.
> 
> We understand your concern and frustration, however federal regulations to mislabel or misrepresent shipped items. If other companies choose not to abide to federal regulations, that is their prorogative and business decision. We apologize for any inconvenience.
> 
> Thank you again for contacting Famous Smoke Shop. Feel free to contact me should you have any additional questions.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chris Detore
> 
> Customer Service
> 
> Famous Smoke Shop





Stick with Atlanticigars.com, they seem to be the best for us Canadians.


----------



## socapots

AK47 said:


> Don't bother ordering from *Famous Smoke*, this is the response I got when I asked if they can help us avoid duty fees by shipping with USPS.
> 
> Stick with Atlanticigars.com, they seem to be the best for us Canadians.


if you actually asked them to do what they said you asked.. 
its a legal issue for them. and they dont think it is worth the risk.
they actually told me that they dont ship to canada. that was some months ago however.


----------



## socapots

order recieved from atlantic. massive packaging, and not a scratch on it. very pleased with it all.


----------



## captain_pudding

Did you have to wait for some things to come in before atlantic shipped it or did it really take since the 24th to get here? I think my average shipping time from atlantic is one week lol



socapots said:


> order recieved from atlantic. massive packaging, and not a scratch on it. very pleased with it all.


----------



## socapots

Well it actually came in yesterday.. But i was not in town. This is still by far the quickest ive got anything ive ordered of any kind. lol. Below is how it all played out..
They only try to deliver once around here. Not sure why it talks about 3 attempts, and if you are not around you get a little tag that says you gotta pick up. I think in the future im just going to get them to hold it at the the local post office for me. I think if it wasnt for the holiday up here on the thursday that it may have been in earlier.. i guess i'll see for the next order. lol.

July 06, 2010 4:24 pm Delivered Abroad
July 05, 2010 3:10 pm Attempted Delivery Abroad
July 05, 2010 11:03 am Attempted Delivery Abroad
July 05, 2010 10:29 am Attempted Delivery Abroad
July 05, 2010 8:46 am At Foreign Delivery Unit
June 30, 2010 2:32 pm MONTREAL, Into Foreign Customs
June 30, 2010 2:32 pm MONTREAL, Arrived Abroad
June 25, 2010 11:20 am NEW YORK NY, International Dispatch
June 25, 2010 11:18 am NEW YORK NY, Arrival
June 24, 2010 4:46 pm Acceptance
June 24, 2010 1:06 pm Electronic Shipping Info Received


----------



## captain_pudding

yeah, i guess the long weekend added to the delivery time, but glad to hear everything got there safe and sound


----------



## socapots

haha.. me too.


----------



## mild to medium

Hey, I was just wondering. If your package gets confiscated, are your future mails blacklisted? It was mentioned on another non cigar forum for esmokes, and they said it doesnt affect your travel, but might your future mail?

(btw, by confiscated my understanding thats the same thing as when the package is "not received"?)


----------



## SeanL

Being flagged by Canada Post is entirely possible, but I am not sure if one package is sufficient grounds for such tracking if the contents of the package are not illegal in and of themselves (drugs, explosives, etc.). They have been known to cooperate with customs and law enforcement in such a fashion before. Is this the case? It is hard to say because they would be unlikely to disclose that information without legal leverage. It wouldn't hurt to try again with an inexpensive order and see if it gets through.


----------



## mild to medium

Thanks, I think that makes sense.

The other discussion was clearly dealing with bringing in items that were illegal, and not just tax divergent.

Also, someone made a good point in that anyone could order an item in another persons name and have it delivered to their address if they wanted to, if they wanted to cause trouble.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Shaz

This is a good question, and one that I wondered about as well. From my own personal experience, I've been "caught" once for an overseas parcel. I also had one parcel from a BOTL from the US dinged, but "cigars" was declared on the customs form. So it was little surprise that duty was assessed. But I've had numerous parcels from the US arrive safely since. So it would appear that you are not blacklisted.
BTW, I've never had anything confiscated.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> This is a good question, and one that I wondered about as well. From my own personal experience, I've been "caught" once for an overseas parcel. I also had one parcel from a BOTL from the US dinged, but "cigars" was declared on the customs form. So it was little surprise that duty was assessed. But I've had numerous parcels from the US arrive safely since. So it would appear that you are not blacklisted.
> BTW, I've never had anything confiscated.


Great post Kaz, I've had similar experience as you. Been dinged a few times and paid the duties. My BIL ordered 3 packages in the last month from our favorite online retailer and no problems. :smoke2:


----------



## Shaz

SmoknTaz said:


> Great post Kaz, I've had similar experience as you. Been dinged a few times and paid the duties. My BIL ordered 3 packages in the last month from our favorite online retailer and no problems. :smoke2:


Was the retailer US based?


----------



## Joe2010

Hello all,

Figured this would be as good a place as any to start posting. 

I have had recent success with a couple orders from cheaphumidors.com for order to Canada. They ship with USPS and I had no problems with pretty fast delivery.


----------



## Shaz

Hi Joe. Welcome to Puff. You may want to put a post in the New Puffer Fish section. What part of Canada are you from?

I didn't know that Cheap Humidors will ship discretely to Canada.


----------



## Joe2010

Hi Shaz,

I live in Ontario, about an hour outside of Toronto. What part are you from?

I have received a Humidor, and a cigar order from them and all has been good. Might try another order in a couple days.


----------



## socapots

Shaz said:


> Hi Joe. Welcome to Puff. You may want to put a post in the New Puffer Fish section. What part of Canada are you from?
> 
> I didn't know that Cheap Humidors will ship discretely to Canada.


they certainly do. I got one from them a few months back.. And actually just ordered a small imperfect one for a friend of mine in the TO area. hopefully that one gets to him ok. lol. Thinking im going to send him some beads as well. Make his life a little easier it think. 
He always brings me nice CCs when he visits. so i figured this is the least i can do.

edit: wait.. now that i think of it.. it did say it was cigar accessories.. but i dont recall paying duty on it...


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> Was the retailer US based?


The three orders were from hotlantic.


----------



## Shaz

Joe2010 said:


> Hi Shaz,
> 
> I live in Ontario, about an hour outside of Toronto. What part are you from?
> 
> I have received a Humidor, and a cigar order from them and all has been good. Might try another order in a couple days.





socapots said:


> they certainly do. I got one from them a few months back.. And actually just ordered a small imperfect one for a friend of mine in the TO area. hopefully that one gets to him ok. lol. Thinking im going to send him some beads as well. Make his life a little easier it think.
> He always brings me nice CCs when he visits. so i figured this is the least i can do.
> 
> edit: wait.. now that i think of it.. it did say it was cigar accessories.. but i dont recall paying duty on it...


I'm in Winnipeg.
That was my understanding, that Cheap Humidors will ship to Canada, as will most on line retailers, but they don't make any great effort to disguise the contents. Shipping humidors, I wouldn't think there would be that much of a hit from customs.
But cigars would be a different story.
If you guys order cigars from them again, please report here to us how they labeled the contents and if they got through ok. Would be good to have another option out there.


----------



## Joe2010

Shaz said:


> I'm in Winnipeg.
> That was my understanding, that Cheap Humidors will ship to Canada, as will most on line retailers, but they don't make any great effort to disguise the contents. Shipping humidors, I wouldn't think there would be that much of a hit from customs.
> But cigars would be a different story.
> If you guys order cigars from them again, please report here to us how they labeled the contents and if they got through ok. Would be good to have another option out there.


I received cigars 2 weeks ago from them and it was marked as a gift, no mention of cigars. I might order a sampler from them in the next day or so, just deciding if it is a good deal or not.

3 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Robusto 
3 - Indian Tabac Classic Chief (natural) 
3 - Puros Indios Viejo Toro (natural) 
3 - Bahia Blu B500 Robusto 
3 - Graycliff 'G2' Pirate Torpedo

$39.99


----------



## Joe2010

Came home to a pleasant surprise in the mailbox. Cheaphumidors.com delivered another fine order hassle free. They are definately on the safe list for us Canadians.

Now only if they had more Samplers and/or 5 packs.

I will keep them on the list but think I will try atlantic next time to get some 5 packs and singles to try.


----------



## Khanman

Joe2010 said:


> Came home to a pleasant surprise in the mailbox. Cheaphumidors.com delivered another fine order hassle free. They are definately on the safe list for us Canadians.
> 
> Now only if they had more Samplers and/or 5 packs.
> 
> I will keep them on the list but think I will try atlantic next time to get some 5 packs and singles to try.


I've ordered from Atlantic a bunch of times and have never had an issue. Highly recommend them!


----------



## justice123

I think I have a new one? I received an order from Atlantic, the order had already passed customs and the was processed by the post office in Montreal. When I called to ask if My parcel had arrived at my local Post office. The clerk said it was there, then she checked to see if there was any custom's duties. There wasn't (YIPPEE). She then said that she was going to contact customs, since she thought that the parcel should have duty on it. I told her there was no duties and it wasn't her job. I then contacted Canada post head office asking if this was normal procedure. They said no. Canada Post has nothing to do with customs, they just deliver and collect duties if CUSTOM'S says the parcel has duties to it. Anyways just wondering if anyone else had any similar things happen? I didn't tell the head office who the clerk was or the post office, the woman from the head office said that if this happens again for me to report the person and they will be taken care of since this is not part of their duties.

Needless to say another great package from Atlantic duty free, but almost wasn't. A box of Padron 3000, 5 pack of Indian tabac. box of J.Fuego 777. Gotta love Atlantic


----------



## SmoknTaz

justice123 said:


> I think I have a new one? I received an order from Atlantic, the order had already passed customs and the was processed by the post office in Montreal. When I called to ask if My parcel had arrived at my local Post office. The clerk said it was there, then she checked to see if there was any custom's duties. There wasn't (YIPPEE). She then said that she was going to contact customs, since she thought that the parcel should have duty on it. I told her there was no duties and it wasn't her job. I then contacted Canada post head office asking if this was normal procedure. They said no. Canada Post has nothing to do with customs, they just deliver and collect duties if CUSTOM'S says the parcel has duties to it. Anyways just wondering if anyone else had any similar things happen? I didn't tell the head office who the clerk was or the post office, the woman from the head office said that if this happens again for me to report the person and they will be taken care of since this is not part of their duties.
> 
> Needless to say another great package from Atlantic duty free, but almost wasn't. A box of Padron 3000, 5 pack of Indian tabac. box of J.Fuego 777. Gotta love Atlantic


I've only had to pick up my parcels from the post office a couple of times and never had them question me about the contents. Maybe she was having a bad day or pulling your leg!


----------



## justice123

SmoknTaz said:


> I've only had to pick up my parcels from the post office a couple of times and never had them question me about the contents. Maybe she was having a bad day or pulling your leg!


She was serious, I couldn't believe it she said the parcel had a red tag on it. the tag she was referring to was expresspost with the tracking number on it. She said something similar before with an order form Atlantic that she was surprised there was no customs duties on the package. I usually opt to pick up my parcel since I live on a rural road. So I just have them hold it and go pick it up. It's just I am hoping the next order has no problem. The postal clerk is over stepping her job big time. I made it quite clear there isn't duties on the parcels and if there is, Custom's will make that decision. We are taxed enough in this Country without having a Canada Post employee, trying to get duties put on a package that was already cleared by custom's. The woman needs to get a life. Mind her own business and do her job, not custom's job. I was just wondering if anyone else had a similar situation, with a nosy postal employee over stepping their duties.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Now I'm curious to know if she says that about all packages that has expresspost labels on them? I would report her, you may not be the first person that has had this problem with her. Like you said, it's not her job.


----------



## justice123

SmoknTaz said:


> Now I'm curious to know if she says that about all packages that has expresspost labels on them? I would report her, you may not be the first person that has had this problem with her. Like you said, it's not her job.


I agree with you that I may not be the only one she has done this to. She seems to have a bad attitude, very grumpy. I have gotten about 6 orders from Atlantic in the past. The first 3 another clerk was there and she was great. She went off on maternity leave, so this new clerk took over. The only reason I didn't report her was I was figuring if it was just me she was doing this to, then she would know who reported her. Then she would go out of her way to cause me hassles with custom's. Then there goes buying cigars online. So there goes smoking cigars. There is no way I can afford to buy the cigars in Canadian stores for what they have to charge because of the ridiculous taxes.


----------



## SmoknTaz

I hear ya, our options are limited. Stay the course and put up with her till the regular lady returns. Good luck my friend.


----------



## justice123

SmoknTaz said:


> I hear ya, our options are limited. Stay the course and put up with her till the regular lady returns. Good luck my friend.


Thanks SmoknTaz, I'll let you know how the next order goes. Keep on smokin.


----------



## Chod

I am waiting for a decent sized order from Atlantic.

Online tracking says it arrived and cleared customs on Thursday last week so I am hoping it arrives this Monday/Tuesday. If it arrives without problems, I am going to make another order straight away.

Do you think customs starts paying more attention if you get more and more parcels delivered to you?

Would be nice to know the rules on the inside...

Either way, will let you guys know when it arrives.


----------



## LosingSleep

justice123 said:


> Needless to say another great package from Atlantic duty free, but almost wasn't. A box of Padron 3000, 5 pack of Indian tabac. box of J.Fuego 777. Gotta love Atlantic


Good stuff! I'd recommend trying a 5er of the 777 maduro. Definitely a nice treat.


----------



## Joe2010

Chod said:


> I am waiting for a decent sized order from Atlantic.
> 
> Online tracking says it arrived and cleared customs on Thursday last week so I am hoping it arrives this Monday/Tuesday. If it arrives without problems, I am going to make another order straight away.
> 
> Do you think customs starts paying more attention if you get more and more parcels delivered to you?
> 
> Would be nice to know the rules on the inside...
> 
> Either way, will let you guys know when it arrives.


If you have multiples every week they will start noticing, but once every couple of weeks and it will go buy. I know someone there and they tell me it really is random for what they check on small packages.


----------



## LazyWarg

OK. So, Atlantic seems like the place to order from.

A question:

This early into my cigar smoking "career", I am not ready to buy a whole box of one stick. Do they offer 5 packs of all of their cigars, or just the few listed in the specials section?


----------



## Khanman

Well, my shipment from Atlantic came in today. I went to the post office as asual to pick up the hand made are supplies, and I was greeted with a $291 tax/duty fee!!

Of course, I refused the package and sent back to sender. Atlantic will try again with a new addy. But, 4/5 sucessful shipments is pretty good!


----------



## Chod

Khanman said:


> Well, my shipment from Atlantic came in today. I went to the post office as asual to pick up the hand made are supplies, and I was greeted with a $291 tax/duty fee!!
> 
> Of course, I refused the package and sent back to sender. Atlantic will try again with a new addy. But, 4/5 sucessful shipments is pretty good!


Whoa,

I hope this is not a picture of things to come.

My first order has yet to arrive. Tracking puts it as leaving customs and thats it... maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Cadillac

Placed my order early Thursday afternoon, and it just got to my door this morning. That's the fastest yet! I always say never order during the Summer, but broke my own rule.

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/cadillacbucket/IMG_2369.jpg

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/cadillacbucket/IMG_2370.jpg


----------



## tbarber12

Cadillac said:


> Placed my order early Thursday afternoon, and it just got to my door this morning. That's the fastest yet! I always say never order during the Summer, but broke my own rule.
> 
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/cadillacbucket/IMG_2369.jpg
> 
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/cadillacbucket/IMG_2370.jpg


Very nice! No problems either?


----------



## Khanman

Cadillac said:


> Placed my order early Thursday afternoon, and it just got to my door this morning. That's the fastest yet! I always say never order during the Summer, but broke my own rule.
> 
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/cadillacbucket/IMG_2369.jpg
> 
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/cadillacbucket/IMG_2370.jpg


Wow, that is fast. Who did you order from? The quickest I've experienced is order on a Monday and at my door on Friday.


----------



## z0diac

Khanman said:


> Well, my shipment from Atlantic came in today. I went to the post office as asual to pick up the hand made are supplies, and I was greeted with a $291 tax/duty fee!!


What was the sale price ?


----------



## Khanman

z0diac said:


> What was the sale price ?


They listed the value at $28.


----------



## z0diac

Khanman said:


> They listed the value at $28.


$291 in tax on a $28 item !!??

Did they give a breakdown anywhere of how they arrived at that number??

Geez, on a $200 box of 20 that would work out to over 2 THOUSAND DOLLARS in tax !!


----------



## Entan

Each province may be different. In Alberta, you can be taxed a maximum of $6.27CAD per cigar. This link has a calculation breakdown. Other provinces are probably similar.


----------



## Chod

Great News!

My order from Atlantic arrived in one piece today. 12 days after it was sent. Not bad. Attached is what I got. It was my first foray into international orders for cigars. Wanted to just test the water and see what happened.

No nasty surprises. Very pleased.

As soon as I received it today, I placed another order for Gurkha Gran Reserve, Gurkha Status, CAO Sampler and Flor De Oliva. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Cadillac

tbarber12 said:


> Very nice! No problems either?


No problems. Never have had issues from Atlantic. They had a special on the assorted San Cristobal. I've smoked a few of the Casa Magnas, and really liked 'em. I was surprised to see they come in boxes of 27. I'm a big price to quality ratio kinda guy, which is obviously why CA rated them so high that particular year.


----------



## Khanman

z0diac said:


> $291 in tax on a $28 item !!??
> 
> Did they give a breakdown anywhere of how they arrived at that number??
> 
> Geez, on a $200 box of 20 that would work out to over 2 THOUSAND DOLLARS in tax !!


The value was listed on the outside for $28 and the contents "hand made art supplies", but customs opened the box and declared the value and issued the tax/duty at $291. Contents were 2 boxes of 25, 2 5 packs, and a cutter.

Nothing I can do but refuse the package.


----------



## z0diac

Khanman said:


> The value was listed on the outside for $28 and the contents "hand made art supplies", but customs opened the box and declared the value and issued the tax/duty at $291. Contents were 2 boxes of 25, 2 5 packs, and a cutter.
> 
> Nothing I can do but refuse the package.


Oh yah, I completely agree. I'm just wondering what value THEY determined the contents to be, in order to apply $291 in extra taxes on it.

From government web site: Overview of Tobacco Tax



> *Tax on cigars *
> 
> The tax on cigars is 45% of the retail selling price. (Chapter 42 of the Statutes of Ontario, 2000 (Royal Assent on December 21, 2000) will change the way that the tobacco tax on cigars is calculated. Please bring yourself up-to-date on whether these changes have come into effect-a separate tax bulletin will be issued to highlight any changes.)


That page also says tobacco tax is only 2.65 cents per cigarette which I believe is B.S. They can't tell me on a $8 pack of 25 smokes, that only 66 cents of that is tax. Anyway, that's another story...

But if they charged you $291 in tax, at 45% tax, that would mean they determined the contents to be $646.66 (pre-tax)


----------



## Chod

I wonder how many people cave in and pay the duty when this happens and how many just refuse the parcel.

I sure as hell would be refusing.


----------



## Khanman

z0diac said:


> Oh yah, I completely agree. I'm just wondering what value THEY determined the contents to be, in order to apply $291 in extra taxes on it.
> 
> From government web site: Overview of Tobacco Tax
> 
> That page also says tobacco tax is only 2.65 cents per cigarette which I believe is B.S. They can't tell me on a $8 pack of 25 smokes, that only 66 cents of that is tax. Anyway, that's another story...
> 
> But if they charged you $291 in tax, at 45% tax, that would mean they determined the contents to be $646.66 (pre-tax)


The girl at the post office was shocked, and I was like WTF. She asked me what was inside and the value, I just said art supplies and about $30 value. She's suggesting I can CBSA and get them to waive it. Not going to bother as I don't want to draw anymore attention to the situation.


----------



## Joe2010

z0diac said:


> But if they charged you $291 in tax, at 45% tax, that would mean they determined the contents to be $646.66 (pre-tax)


That is just the ontario tax portion. The federal gov't also imposes a large excise duty on it as well.


----------



## Entan

First you get the excise fee which is usually around $45-$60. This is added to the total value of the package. The provincial tax kicks in after that, so you're getting taxed on the taxes that you were already taxed, nice huh?

As for refusing a package that's been hit by customs, make sure that it's OK with the site that you're ordering from. I know Atlantic is fine with it, however, I know several other sites that ship to Canada which are not. Many sites that previously shipped to Canada have stopped because of returned shipments.

Finally, It's always best to ship using USPS/Canada Post as they seem to be the least likely to catch your discretely marked packages. UPS and FedEx seem to have their own agendas for collecting as much taxes as they can. I was actually taxed by UPS on a shipment that had no business being taxed. Apparently, they checked my package and found that there was nothing in it to tax, so they charged me for their time in opening and checking my mail. It was "only" $20" but that's stealing from your customers in my opinion. I won't be using them for any shipping again if I can help it.


----------



## LazyWarg

Just got my first order from Atlantic.

23 Cigars, and a Palio Carbon Fiber cutter arrived today in good shape, and most importantly, unmolested by the taxman! I ordered by phone, and the guy I talked to (not sure who it was) said that the smaller and lighter the package, the least likely it is to get caught by customs, and that my delivery was the perfect size to not raise suspicion.

It only took 5 days for the package to arrive...pretty good for PA to the west coast of Canada.

I will be ordering again from Atlantic, but keeping my order sizes to 25 or 30 sticks, maximum.


----------



## damagedcase

Well it took me 3 days but I did it. I read this whole damn thread and I think I learne pretty much everything I could ask about buying smokes in the land of the free. Instead of the land of the $26 rocky patel.

So could I maybe just double check with you guys what I think I know so far?

Sites to buy from: taboo and atlanticcigar

atlantic being the preferred supplier due to their flexible shipping policies.

Being dinged for duties is a crap shoot and seems to be pretty much calculated based on some arbitrary number.

The reason sites don't ship to Canada is because they don't want to risk eating chargebacks from credit card companies And shipping fees when the buyer refuses the package because they will have to pay duties. 

Sounds about right to you guys?

I'm gonna be placing an order soon


----------



## Chod

LazyWarg said:


> Just got my first order from Atlantic.
> 
> 23 Cigars, and a Palio Carbon Fiber cutter arrived today in good shape, and most importantly, unmolested by the taxman! I ordered by phone, and the guy I talked to (not sure who it was) said that the smaller and lighter the package, the least likely it is to get caught by customs, and that my delivery was the perfect size to not raise suspicion.
> 
> It only took 5 days for the package to arrive...pretty good for PA to the west coast of Canada.
> 
> I will be ordering again from Atlantic, but keeping my order sizes to 25 or 30 sticks, maximum.


5 Days!??! You have got to be kidding. My last order took 12 days. This order has taken 7 days already. Are you shipping USPS First Class International?


----------



## z0diac

Chod said:


> 5 Days!??! You have got to be kidding. My last order took 12 days. This order has taken 7 days already. Are you shipping USPS First Class International?


My order from them took about 5 biz. days. It all depends on customs. It can sit in customs waiting clearance for a week. Other times it can move through customs same day.


----------



## Chod

z0diac said:


> My order from them took about 5 biz. days. It all depends on customs. It can sit in customs waiting clearance for a week. Other times it can move through customs same day.


My 12 day order sat in customs for 3 hours. This 8 day order sat in customs for 4 hours. Well, according to the tracking. Guess I have just been unlucky.

Hopefully I have something come before the weekend.


----------



## Entan

Chod said:


> My 12 day order sat in customs for 3 hours. This 8 day order sat in customs for 4 hours. Well, according to the tracking. Guess I have just been unlucky.
> 
> Hopefully I have something come before the weekend.


It also depends on the shipping method used. I've had an order arrive in 3 days from when I ordered it. This was a best case scenario as I used the fastest shipping method available (USPS Express Mail International) and it passed customs effortlessly. Using the cheaper shipping methods will increase the time it takes for the package to arrive.


----------



## LazyWarg

Chod said:


> 5 Days!??! You have got to be kidding. My last order took 12 days. This order has taken 7 days already. Are you shipping USPS First Class International?


Just their standard shipping method (USPS Priority Mail, I think).

I have to admit that I was a bit surprised when it showed up...I was expecting at least a few more days.


----------



## Blackham

shipped on 9/3, going to get the package after work today

go go atlantic!


----------



## tbarber12

Blackham said:


> shipped on 9/3, going to get the package after work today
> 
> go go atlantic!


Alway good to hear when another order arrives safetly!!!


----------



## Chod

tbarber12 said:


> Alway good to hear when another order arrives safetly!!!


I have had 3 succesful orders come in from Atlantic between 8 - 12 days. I highly recommend them for your online needs.

Good prices and great customer service!


----------



## justice123

Hey my fellow stogie smoker's hope evreything is going well for everyone. I was wondering if anyone has any other places for us Canucks to buy Cigars online besides Atlantic. I called to place an order. So I was told the Padron's I wanted were out, there was only 16 left in sampler packs, but they also have the naturals in sampler packs too . So I said I'd call back. Called back about 3 minuits later to order Maduro/ natural sampler packs that would equal a box of 26. The guy couldn't make out what I was saying. So I had to call back. I called back and went to order and was told oh we don't have any 3000 natural' were all out, I had just called 5 minuits before was told they were in. Those calls just to connect cost me $6 on phone long distance charges. I also asked why there isn't a discount on the Padron's since the cigars were not in a box? Since I've noticed that other cigars are cheaper if you order without a box, Example. JFuego, 777's are $77 for a box of 21 or $77 for a bundle 0f 25. I asked the guy at Atlantic why the J.Fuego's in a bundle are cheaper, he said because your not getting them in a box. You pay less for the bundle since your not paying for a box. Same with the new Ninja Gurkha's they made them cheaper because the box is just ordinary. I beleive if you getting cigars that were handled and being sent without a sealed box, there should be a discount. But for some reason this doesn't apply to the Padron's for some reason. I'ver ordered from Atlantic before, the customer service is getting worse each time I've placed an order. So If any of my fellow smoker's has another online cigar store that is good, It would greatly be appreciated if you could let me know. I don't mean to be over critical or negative, but I would like a few more option's than just Atlantic. I sometime's get the impression that they seem like their doing us a favour. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Habanolover

justice123 said:


> Hey my fellow stogie smoker's hope evreything is going well for everyone. I was wondering if anyone has any other places for us Canucks to buy Cigars online besides Atlantic. I called to place an order. So I was told the Padron's I wanted were out, there was only 16 left in sampler packs, but they also have the naturals in sampler packs too . So I said I'd call back. Called back about 3 minuits later to order Maduro/ natural sampler packs that would equal a box of 26. The guy couldn't make out what I was saying. So I had to call back. I called back and went to order and was told oh we don't have any 3000 natural' were all out, I had just called 5 minuits before was told they were in. Those calls just to connect cost me $6 on phone long distance charges. I also asked why there isn't a discount on the Padron's since the cigars were not in a box? Since I've noticed that other cigars are cheaper if you order without a box, Example. JFuego, 777's are $77 for a box of 21 or $77 for a bundle 0f 25. I asked the guy at Atlantic why the J.Fuego's in a bundle are cheaper, he said because your not getting them in a box. You pay less for the bundle since your not paying for a box. Same with the new Ninja Gurkha's they made them cheaper because the box is just ordinary. I beleive if you getting cigars that were handled and being sent without a sealed box, there should be a discount. But for some reason this doesn't apply to the Padron's for some reason. I'ver ordered from Atlantic before, the customer service is getting worse each time I've placed an order. So If any of my fellow smoker's has another online cigar store that is good, It would greatly be appreciated if you could let me know. I don't mean to be over critical or negative, but I would like a few more option's than just Atlantic. I sometime's get the impression that they seem like their doing us a favour. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


There are 20+ pages of this thread that gives recommendations of places for Canadians to order. Just check through some of the prior posts and you should be able to find a lot of companies that will.

Of course I am sure that some of your fellow countrymen will be along to further assist you also. :tu


----------



## pomorider

justice123 said:


> I don't mean to be over critical or negative, but I would like a few more option's than just Atlantic. I sometime's get the impression that they seem like their doing us a favour. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Try MrBundles.com


----------



## Blackham

padron's a really hot item, many vendors (even local b&m) runs out of padrons pretty often. Maybe you got in touch w/ a new employee who does not have any power to give out discount. Also Atlantic claims that they replenish their padron stock every week maybe you can reserve a box. 

Anyways if you're looking for other vendors, i've heard good things about cigarplace.biz. I personally have not ordered anything from them, maybe you could let us know.

Do yourself a favor and sign up for a gmail account, calls to anywhere in US/Canada costs $0, so you can negotiate with the rep as long as you want next time


----------



## justice123

I know Padron's are a hot Item and a very good cigar. It's just before I had bought 3 boxe's of Padron 3000 maduro in the past and they were terrible. I told Atlantic, Atlantic didn't offer a thing. they admitted that some of the padron's were no good. But gave nothing. They said because I live in Canada there was nothing they could do, it would be different if I lived in the US. What does living in Canada have to do with it? A bad product is a bad product. I even called Padron in Miami and talked to Orlando. They were having problems, with the rolling and were taking care of it, because of other complaints, No one offered anything, not even one free stick on my next order. But when you call someone back 5 minuits later and they say they don't have any in stock, when 5 minuits before they said they did. They need to get their head out of the sand. So I would like to try another online store. I believe if you get an inferior product, the one who sold it to you should replace it or at least give you a discount on your next purchase especially if they admit it. Atlantic says it's a matter of family pride, and that they will make sure the customers happy. After spending $400 on cigars and most were terrible and it was admitted, that is far from a matter of pride. I just get this attiude that I am having a favour done for me, when I call in an order. Maybe it's just me , but that is the feeling I get. I just want to know if anyone recently used another online cigar store. I've gone through the posts again and some of the ones that played ball before, don't deliver to Canada anymore. Don't mean to be picky, but money is tight.


----------



## justice123

Also want to say thanks to the reply's and help I have gotten already. I appreciate the feedback and advice. Thanks again.


----------



## Frodo

Tabboo seems to have a good rep...


----------



## justice123

Does Taboo actually price match, when it's a big difference in amount? There are some prices that seem to be $30 over what I have payed from Atlantic. If their willing to play ball then no problem, I'll also deal with Taboo. Has anyone had any recent experience with Taboo? 

Also Guys I talked to Mike from Mr.Bundles, he won't price match. Also he informed me that the rules have changed. I was told if a person refuses a product like cigars, due to the duty on it. They no longer send the product back to the vendor. They destroy it. Since I asked what their policy was if a person refuses a shippment. So basically if the package gets flagged for duty and it's refused Mr bundles can't have it sent back to them, or reship it out. It's destroyed and you are out of luck for the all the money and cigars. Anyone have a different experience, when refusing? He said this is a recent change at Customs.

I just talked to him today, so I know some companies say if you refuse due to the cost of duty and taxes. They'll have the package sent back to them and reship it, but the customer has to pay for shipping again.But they'll credit your account:violin:It is such a shame we have to go through these great lengths for a half decent smoke. Mike even told me a case of Miller genuine draft costs $13 a case where he is, Molson Canadian is a bit more but not much. He couldn't believe the prices we pay. He just said I feel sorry for you people. Your taxe's are outrageous.:anim_soapbox: So there is an update.I'd like to know if anyone has recent experience with refusing packages due to the ridiculous duty + price matching. KEEP ON SMOKIN:smoke2:


----------



## rob51461

just a question, are the prices that much higher in Canada to offset the high shipping costs and time???


----------



## justice123

Put it this way. Quorum which is a budget smoke it goes for about $24 for a 20 pack bundle in the US. Here each Quorum is over $7.00 for just one, the guy told me it was due to our Taxes in Canada. So it's worth it to buy online. There are cigars that go for huge mark ups here. a $5.00 cigar in the US could go for $18 or more here. Just because of the crooked taxes. Most stores in my area do not sell Padron,Rocky Patel Etc. Since not many people will pay for the mark up, due to the taxes we are forced to pay.


----------



## damagedcase

What justice said. In Manitoba the prices on smokes are insane. A rocky patel vintage 1992 will se you back $25 each after taxes. Opus X almost $40. Becuase the tax in MB works that 50% of the price of the cigar is tax to a maximum of $8. Oh and becuase of the price o admisssion in Winnipeg there is only one real tobacconist. The others are headshops with humidors. So TH can charge whatever they like cause mo one else sells mug for premium smoke. 

We can buy habanos but we can't afford em. Lol. I oogled a Cohiba Esplendido for $55 but would never buy it. 

Oh and we also have provincal an federal sales taxes to pay on o
top. Yay!

I buy from Atlantic and appreciate the risk cause it is far outweighed by the reward.


----------



## Entan

This is the sad truth I came to realize a few months ago. I had gotten some RyJ Mille Fluers from over seas as a gift. I liked them, so I went to a cigar shop in Calgary to grab a couple more, only to find out that the $3.50 cigar costs $17 here. The next time some of my family went on vacation I got them to buy me a couple of boxes. Since then I've visited the same cigar shop for fun, just to see what the cigars I buy online actually cost here. I'll buy some accessories, lighter fluid, etc. but never cigars. I figure that a cigar here costs roughly 5 times what it does online. Even if I get taxed on cigars through customs, I still get them at half of what they would be here.


----------



## justice123

I will also probably stick with Atlantic for most purchases. Though I have a few issues with them sometime's. I still feel that they are the best so far to deal with as they do try to make it the easiest to get quality affordable cigars. ipe: KEEP SMOKIN :cowboyic9:


----------



## jspilon

rob51461 said:


> just a question, are the prices that much higher in Canada to offset the high shipping costs and time???


Very large!!! Also the selection on NC is pretty thin, at least here in Quebec. There will be the CC Brands in NC flavors (Like Cohiba Red dot, or some DR RyJ, etc...), but not much of the other NCs. I heard someone saying an Oliva O sold for around 20$, ouch. As for CC, you get a RyJ Romeo #2 for around 12$, wonder how much a Monte Edmundo would cost, eheh.


----------



## jspilon

justice123 said:


> I don't mean to be over critical or negative, but I would like a few more option's than just Atlantic. I sometime's get the impression that they seem like their doing us a favour.


They are in a way.



justice123 said:


> I've gone through the posts again and some of the ones that played ball before, don't deliver to Canada anymore. Don't mean to be picky, but money is tight.


They probably stopped after it became a problem and people started to do charge backs on credit cards because their package came with duty taxes...

They are all doing us a favor in a way, and we should respect that. If someone doesn't respect your loyalty as a customer, then they don't deserve it.

I personally placed my first order with Atlantic within the past month, I had great service with them before, during and after. I will use them again.

I can suggest you take a look at the other places named in this thread, I personally had good experience with CCOM.


----------



## jspilon

justice123 said:


> I know Padron's are a hot Item and a very good cigar. It's just before I had bought 3 boxe's of Padron 3000 maduro in the past and they were terrible. I told Atlantic, Atlantic didn't offer a thing. they admitted that some of the padron's were no good.


Maybe none of my business but how terrible where they? Where they rested long enough before being lit up? When I started I had the habit to try it all when it came in, some where good, some weren't, then I figured out they needed to rest for a bit... I know the Padron's are known to be good ROTT, but where they rested from their travel?


----------



## justice123

The first box I bought was perfect. Then the next 4 were terrible. Orlando from Padron in Miami said that it was how they were rolled and inspected. I had at least 10 that were no more than 45 in ring gauge, though their suppose to be 52. Underfilled and rolled improperly plus not inspected properly, and Padron admitted to the fact, and they were checking into it at the factory. Orlando from Padron even asked me what the boxes looked like. I told him they were off colour and scuffed up. But that Atlantic had nothing to do with that as they were shipped sealed. He told me the boxes are suppose to look and be the same box after box.

When telling Atlantic, they just said oh well it happens. I thought I might get at least a 4 pack sampler of padron's for my trouble. Padron thanked me, since when they run into these problems they want to stop the problem before it gets too bad. I was not the only person who complained. I stuck with Padron and the last box was perfect. I contacted Padron and they said a new roller and inspecter was put on. 

I think a free 4 pack or something is a small thing to expect from Atlantic on a $500 purchase where most of the cigars were bad. And admittedly so by the manufacturer. In their mission statement they guarantee customer satisfaction, since their name is on it and it's a matter of family pride. Plus it was a little bothersome when I was told since I was from Canada they couldn't do anything, but if I lived in the US they could do something about it. I like Atlantic, there just a few things that could be a little better. So I am thinking of trying Taboo see how they are. I'll be calling them soon. I'll let eveyone know what they say.:ranger::cowboyic9:


----------



## Entan

justice123 said:


> The first box I bought was perfect. Then the next 4 were terrible. Orlando from Padron in Miami said that it was how they were rolled and inspected. I had at least 10 that were no more than 45 in ring gauge, though their suppose to be 52. Underfilled and rolled improperly plus not inspected properly, and Padron admitted to the fact, and they were checking into it at the factory. Orlando from Padron even asked me what the boxes looked like. I told him they were off colour and scuffed up. But that Atlantic had nothing to do with that as they were shipped sealed. He told me the boxes are suppose to look and be the same box after box.
> 
> When telling Atlantic, they just said oh well it happens. I thought I might get at least a 4 pack sampler of padron's for my trouble. Padron thanked me, since when they run into these problems they want to stop the problem before it gets too bad. I was not the only person who complained. I stuck with Padron and the last box was perfect. I contacted Padron and they said a new roller and inspecter was put on.
> 
> I think a free 4 pack or something is a small thing to expect from Atlantic on a $500 purchase where most of the cigars were bad. And admittedly so by the manufacturer. In their mission statement they guarantee customer satisfaction, since their name is on it and it's a matter of family pride. Plus it was a little bothersome when I was told since I was from Canada they couldn't do anything, but if I lived in the US they could do something about it. I like Atlantic, there just a few things that could be a little better. So I am thinking of trying Taboo see how they are. I'll be calling them soon. I'll let eveyone know what they say.:ranger::cowboyic9:


I highly recommend cigarplace.biz as there service has been better and much faster than Atlantic for me. I haven't had problems with Atlantic, but my first order with them took a week to sort out and ship. They took a couple of days to respond to each email, were as Cigar Place usually does so on the same day. I think that they may just be busy this time of year.

All my orders initially were through Cigar Place and if they have the cigars I want, they will continue to get my orders first as they have never failed me. And if there is some cigar brand that they don't have, they can sometimes special order it for you.


----------



## socapots

justice123 said:


> The first box I bought was perfect. Then the next 4 were terrible. Orlando from Padron in Miami said that it was how they were rolled and inspected. I had at least 10 that were no more than 45 in ring gauge, though their suppose to be 52. Underfilled and rolled improperly plus not inspected properly, and Padron admitted to the fact, and they were checking into it at the factory. Orlando from Padron even asked me what the boxes looked like. I told him they were off colour and scuffed up. But that Atlantic had nothing to do with that as they were shipped sealed. He told me the boxes are suppose to look and be the same box after box.
> 
> When telling Atlantic, they just said oh well it happens. I thought I might get at least a 4 pack sampler of padron's for my trouble. Padron thanked me, since when they run into these problems they want to stop the problem before it gets too bad. I was not the only person who complained. I stuck with Padron and the last box was perfect. I contacted Padron and they said a new roller and inspecter was put on.
> 
> I think a free 4 pack or something is a small thing to expect from Atlantic on a $500 purchase where most of the cigars were bad. And admittedly so by the manufacturer. In their mission statement they guarantee customer satisfaction, since their name is on it and it's a matter of family pride. Plus it was a little bothersome when I was told since I was from Canada they couldn't do anything, but if I lived in the US they could do something about it. I like Atlantic, there just a few things that could be a little better. So I am thinking of trying Taboo see how they are. I'll be calling them soon. I'll let eveyone know what they say.:ranger::cowboyic9:


i would expect padron to do something before atlantic.. afterall its not any fault of atlantic.. 
just a thought.


----------



## socapots

damagedcase said:


> What justice said. In Manitoba the prices on smokes are insane. A rocky patel vintage 1992 will se you back $25 each after taxes. Opus X almost $40. Becuase the tax in MB works that 50% of the price of the cigar is tax to a maximum of $8. Oh and becuase of the price o admisssion in Winnipeg there is only one real tobacconist. The others are headshops with humidors. So TH can charge whatever they like cause mo one else sells mug for premium smoke.
> 
> We can buy habanos but we can't afford em. Lol. I oogled a Cohiba Esplendido for $55 but would never buy it.
> 
> Oh and we also have provincal an federal sales taxes to pay on o
> top. Yay!
> 
> I buy from Atlantic and appreciate the risk cause it is far outweighed by the reward.


like he said. i didnt even know you could get RPs here. now that i know the price i dont think id even bother going into a store.

and welcome from another winnipeger..


----------



## SmoknTaz

I saw the Vintage line a couple of years ago at a local B&M, the torps were going for $26 a stick. It was insane then, can't imagine what they are now.


----------



## damagedcase

socapots said:


> like he said. i didnt even know you could get RPs here. now that i know the price i dont think id even bother going into a store.
> 
> and welcome from another winnipeger..


Thanks. It's great to meet some townfolk here. I'm assuming you don't patronize the local shops much?


----------



## Leafs42084

is the probability of getting caught at customs the same for single boxes or 2 boxes? because in the past, when im ordering a few boxes, I paid a little extra and ordered them seperately. I feel like a package with 2 boxes might be more obvious


----------



## socapots

damagedcase said:


> Thanks. It's great to meet some townfolk here. I'm assuming you don't patronize the local shops much?


when i first started i did a little. spend 50 bucks or so on 5-8 sticks.. I used to go to the a place in Grant park. Small place. Owner is a good guy. Not a terrible selection. only got one "bad" stick from the place. But to be honest since i started browsing online for more info on the subject and found places that will ship to canada its a much better option. better selection. and the prices better.


----------



## Blackham

Leafs42084 said:


> is the probability of getting caught at customs the same for single boxes or 2 boxes? because in the past, when im ordering a few boxes, I paid a little extra and ordered them seperately. I feel like a package with 2 boxes might be more obvious


as long as it fits within a medium priority-mail box it should be fine, check with usps.com for the dimensions. I usually order 2 boxes and had no problems with it


----------



## Leafs42084

Ive ordered from cheaphumidors in the past, and never had any problems. They usually put like $25 value and say handmade art or something.

Ive ordered most of my boxes from seriouscigars.com. Great selection, prices and service. Ive ordered maybe 5-6 times from them with no problem. They label it desktop furniture or something with a low value as well...

however, my latest order has taken 2.5 weeks now... normally takes about 9-10 days. So im worried that they got stuck at customs.... just a box of nub 464 torpedoes. I'll let you guys know what happened...


----------



## jspilon

Leafs42084 said:


> Ive ordered from cheaphumidors in the past, and never had any problems. They usually put like $25 value and say handmade art or something.
> 
> Ive ordered most of my boxes from seriouscigars.com. Great selection, prices and service. Ive ordered maybe 5-6 times from them with no problem. They label it desktop furniture or something with a low value as well...
> 
> however, my latest order has taken 2.5 weeks now... normally takes about 9-10 days. So im worried that they got stuck at customs.... just a box of nub 464 torpedoes. I'll let you guys know what happened...


about 3 week ago everything was lightening fast, and for the last 2 weeks it seems to take a lot more time. Maybe it has to do with the back to school and stuff... maybe people are buying more stuff of eBay because of it  I had orders take 3+ week around holidays last year...


----------



## jspilon

Leafs42084 said:


> is the probability of getting caught at customs the same for single boxes or 2 boxes? because in the past, when im ordering a few boxes, I paid a little extra and ordered them seperately. I feel like a package with 2 boxes might be more obvious


I had a 100-120 stick order which they packed with a Jar humidor that was free promo, the box was large... came in without being examined by customs, I think they just do it randomly. My :2


----------



## justice123

socapots said:


> i would expect padron to do something before atlantic.. afterall its not any fault of atlantic..
> just a thought.


I called Padron only after I contacted Atlantic with the problem. Atlantic should honour it's merchandise. I didn't expect to be told, since I am Canada:rant: nothing can be done about it. Plus it happens. None of us would accept that response from any store face to face. Atlantic should have been the one to contact Padron with the issue, that is only good business. If you buy something from Wal mart, Wal Mart replaces it or gives you a credit, they don't expect you to contact the place you bought it from. This is Atlantic's mssion Statement.

"Our Family name is on every package, we guarantee everything we sell or we will replace it!"

Plus I don't know whats up. But I called last Thursday and they said they were out of what I wanted. I was told they would be in this Thursday. I called today to put my order on backorder for when the cigars come in. Today I was told they got a shipment in today, but they were all out again. They might have some in next week. There customers service is really beginning to lack big time. I will be ordering from one of the recent places mentioned next time. This why we need to keep all places who ship to Canada updated. So we have different choice's. If one of the places start lacking in customer service we have an alternative. :canada:


----------



## Khanman

Khanman said:


> Well, my shipment from Atlantic came in today. I went to the post office as asual to pick up the hand made are supplies, and I was greeted with a $291 tax/duty fee!!
> 
> Of course, I refused the package and sent back to sender. Atlantic will try again with a new addy. But, 4/5 sucessful shipments is pretty good!


UPDATE: The returned package finally reached Atlantic on Saturday, I spoke with them today and they're shipping out a new package tomorrow. I hope it reaches the new address without any problems!!

The initial package was shipped on August 8th, arrived here and returned back on the 18th, then arrived at Atlantic September 18th. Keep you posted on when I get the package... I hope I get it before October.:crutch:


----------



## justice123

If I owned a business, and my merchandise was not up to the customer's standards. I would certainly send the customer something free the next time they ordered, especially if that customer has already spent over a $1000 at my business, and plans on spending $1000's in the years to come. I would want to keep that customer, and keep them happy, along with all my customer's. A free four pack of something when you've had at least 30 cigars that were awful, is a very small price to pay, especially for Future sales. I will definately be trying, Taboo or one of the other places mentioned in the future. 

Personally all this hassle is making me have second thought's of smoking cigars anymore. It doesn't seem worth the hassle. Not trying to be negative. But money is extremely tight, and when you smoke one cigar after another and their bad it is very disappointing. :ranger:


----------



## justice123

Khanman said:


> UPDATE: The returned package finally reached Atlantic on Saturday, I spoke with them today and they're shipping out a new package tomorrow. I hope it reaches the new address without any problems!!
> 
> The initial package was shipped on August 8th, arrived here and returned back on the 18th, then arrived at Atlantic September 18th. Keep you posted on when I get the package... I hope I get it before October.:crutch:


Very cool.:woohoo: That means the info I was given by Mr Bundles was wrong. I called Mr Bundles last week to inquire about their policy's and I was told that if a package is refused because of custom's duties. Customs destroy's it and thats it. So we would be out the cigars and money and there would be no refund or credit no charge back on the credit card. Obviously if you just sent a package back to Atlantic and their re shipping it, then the info I was told is wrong. Just another reason for us all to keep each other updated on any new online stores who play ball and their policies.


----------



## Khanman

justice123 said:


> Very cool.:woohoo: That means the info I was given by Mr Bundles was wrong. I called Mr Bundles last week to inquire about their policy's and I was told that if a package is refused because of custom's duties. Customs destroy's it and thats it. So we would be out the cigars and money and there would be no refund or credit no charge back on the credit card. Obviously if you just sent a package back to Atlantic and their re shipping it, then the info I was told is wrong. Just another reason for us all to keep each other updated on any new online stores who play ball and their policies.


Mr.Bundles?


----------



## justice123

Khanman said:


> Mr.Bundles?


Yup, I talked to Mike. I asked if he priced matched on the Padron's and he said no. He said if you refuse a package the only thing he will do is send something thats says the cigars are cheaper so the customs fee's might be lowered. Thats it. No charge backs on the credit card. He said Cigars are destroyed by customs if the person refuses it since it is considered contraband. He said it was the new rules that just came into play. Call him. he'll tell you. I was surprised. 
I have also started calling other places, besides Atlantic. So I have alternatives, not just one store. I know when I first started ordering From Atlantic the toll free number worked for us Canadian's, now it doesn't, it's a long distance charge. The rest are still offering toll free to us Canucks. :thumb:As I said, I like Atlantic, but the customer service is starting to lack for some reason. When I talked to them, I never get a straight answer. I called last Thursday and was told we have the Padron 3000 naturals in, not the Maduro's I wanted, but about 10 minutes later I thought why not try a box of the Naturals, I called right back, :nono: I was told they were completely out. Whats with that? So I am definatly trying the other online stores. I have a backorder set up with Atlantic right now. If it takes more than a week, I am canceling and bringing my business elsewhere.


----------



## buckawheat

Khanman said:


> UPDATE: The returned package finally reached Atlantic on Saturday, I spoke with them today and they're shipping out a new package tomorrow. I hope it reaches the new address without any problems!!
> 
> The initial package was shipped on August 8th, arrived here and returned back on the 18th, then arrived at Atlantic September 18th. Keep you posted on when I get the package... I hope I get it before October.:crutch:


I hate to call you out on this, but suck it up and pay the customs! If it becomes a hassle for American sellers to sell to us Canadians, they simply won't - many already don't. 4 out of 5, you were way ahead already - it isn't Atlantic's issue to deal with, it is between you and the gov't. I order knowing full well sooner or later one of my shipments will get caught and I expect to just pay the customs cost.


----------



## Tarks

I have to agree with buckawheat on this. Past experience tells me that sending packages back to vendors due to duties charged will eventually lead to the vendor changing their policy about shipping to Canada. It may not be what you want to hear but it's the honest truth.

Even if the vendor agrees today that it is ok to send a "hit" package back the vendor can and will more than likely change their policy if too many of us take advantage of this. This is what happened in the cc world.


----------



## Leafs42084

Tarks said:


> I have to agree with buckawheat on this. Past experience tells me that sending packages back to vendors due to duties charged will eventually lead to the vendor changing their policy about shipping to Canada. It may not be what you want to hear but it's the honest truth.
> 
> Even if the vendor agrees today that it is ok to send a "hit" package back the vendor can and will more than likely change their policy if too many of us take advantage of this. This is what happened in the cc world.


I agree with both sides to a certain extent. He was hit with $300 in duties... if his order was a large one, it wouldnt be that bad to just eat the fee... but if he ordered a $100 box or something, thats quite a fee.

I do agree its a nuissance for these companies willing to sell to Canada. But think about how much more business Atlantic has gotten just from this thread. They dont lose any money since the buyer pays for shipping both ways... its slightly more legwork (sending a package) to make a lot of money.


----------



## Khanman

buckawheat said:


> I hate to call you out on this, but suck it up and pay the customs! If it becomes a hassle for American sellers to sell to us Canadians, they simply won't - many already don't. 4 out of 5, you were way ahead already - it isn't Atlantic's issue to deal with, it is between you and the gov't. I order knowing full well sooner or later one of my shipments will get caught and I expect to just pay the customs cost.


I agree with both of you, I would have sucked it up and paid the taxes/duty if it was even a $100 or less as I'm still getting an amazing deal on the cigars (we all know it's like Xmas at the post office when the packages come in). But Atlantic did confirm and always have with me that if I get hit with duty/tax to return it and they'll resend another shipment. So I did as per their instructions (I've ordered from them 7-8 times and have always confirmed this, and have always had great service). BUT, I was hit with a $291 tax/duty charge that I wasn't willing to pay.

I've spent over $2000 with Atlantic so far and will continue to use them as I still get good service with the acception of this hickup which was out of their control.


----------



## tbarber12

Too bad we couldn't get cigars added to NAFTA, or even if they lowered the duty on cigars to a reasonable rate. That would help everyone out, customers, companies we buy from the provide money to the governemtn. People would not try to hide what they are buying.


----------



## jspilon

Khanman said:


> I agree with both of you, I would have sucked it up and paid the taxes/duty if it was even a $100 or less as I'm still getting an amazing deal on the cigars (we all know it's like Xmas at the post office when the packages come in). But Atlantic did confirm and always have with me that if I get hit with duty/tax to return it and they'll resend another shipment. So I did as per their instructions (I've ordered from them 7-8 times and have always confirmed this, and have always had great service). BUT, I was hit with a $291 tax/duty charge that I wasn't willing to pay.
> 
> I've spent over $2000 with Atlantic so far and will continue to use them as I still get good service with the acception of this hickup which was out of their control.


I have to agree that if it was cleared with the vendor that they will play ball, I would go along and play ball, I wouldn't mind eating up a 100$ bill if I had to... but if I have the choice... I have been lucky until now,, crossing fingers.

On the other side, if you decide to go along, you have to consider the cigars will spend a few more days, see weeks being carried around. I guess I would definitely avoid this in the summer, I am planning to make all my orders while it's cold from now on, since I have seen enough beetle posts and got myself hit once with a box that had their visit (can't tell if it was in the mail or before). This could be another reason to eat the bill. I will also try to keep the orders smaller and pay the extra shipping...


----------



## Khanman

jspilon said:


> I have to agree that if it was cleared with the vendor that they will play ball, I would go along and play ball, I wouldn't mind eating up a 100$ bill if I had to... but if I have the choice... I have been lucky until now,, crossing fingers.
> 
> On the other side, if you decide to go along, you have to consider the cigars will spend a few more days, see weeks being carried around. I guess I would definitely avoid this in the summer, I am planning to make all my orders while it's cold from now on, since I have seen enough beetle posts and got myself hit once with a box that had their visit (can't tell if it was in the mail or before). This could be another reason to eat the bill. I will also try to keep the orders smaller and pay the extra shipping...


I confirmed that they will be replacing the cigars that have been in travel for 1.5 months with new cigars and if there are any issues with the "new ones" I get replacements.


----------



## jspilon

Khanman said:


> I confirmed that they will be replacing the cigars that have been in travel for 1.5 months with new cigars and if there are any issues with the "new ones" I get replacements.


That's great I would have expected they inspect the returned package at the very least, just to avoid creating a bigger mess...


----------



## Leafs42084

Just want to say I got my package from seriouscigars.com without any problems...

I was thinking of switching to atlantic, but I dont see any reason anymore... mail was just slow I guess...

since August, ive ordered at least 5 packages from seriouscigars and never had a problem with any of them. Usually takes about 9-10 days to arrive... this box of nubs took 2.5 weeks for some reason.

great service, great prices... you guys shold check it out


----------



## Tarks

Khanman said:


> I agree with both of you, I would have sucked it up and paid the taxes/duty if it was even a $100 or less as I'm still getting an amazing deal on the cigars (we all know it's like Xmas at the post office when the packages come in). But Atlantic did confirm and always have with me that if I get hit with duty/tax to return it and they'll resend another shipment. So I did as per their instructions (I've ordered from them 7-8 times and have always confirmed this, and have always had great service). BUT, I was hit with a $291 tax/duty charge that I wasn't willing to pay.
> 
> I've spent over $2000 with Atlantic so far and will continue to use them as I still get good service with the acception of this hickup which was out of their control.


Well, I disagree with you on this one. You have said that you have ordered over $2000 from Atlantic. So, $291 in duties is peanuts. You should be looking at the big picture, not this one specific order. You are way ahead, even with the $291 duties. Personally, I don't care about Atlantic or any other NC vendor because I don't order from them. I am just trying to help you out. Don't be surprised if you start getting hit more often...


----------



## Tarks

Khanman said:


> I confirmed that they will be replacing the cigars that have been in travel for 1.5 months with new cigars and if there are any issues with the "new ones" I get replacements.


So, what do you think they do with these cigars now? They throw them back into the humi and sell them to someone else. That someone could be you. Is this what you want when you order from them? Cigars that have been improperly stored and have lost oils (flavor) that cannot be recovered? Just saying.


----------



## Khanman

Tarks said:


> So, what do you think they do with these cigars now? They throw them back into the humi and sell them to someone else. That someone could be you. Is this what you want when you order from them? Cigars that have been improperly stored and have lost oils (flavor) that cannot be recovered? Just saying.


I hear ya :nod: and you raise good points. But if the vendor is telling me to return the package if I get hit then I'm going to return it .


----------



## Leafs42084

Tarks said:


> Well, I disagree with you on this one. You have said that you have ordered over $2000 from Atlantic. So, $291 in duties is peanuts. You should be looking at the big picture, not this one specific order. You are way ahead, even with the $291 duties. Personally, I don't care about Atlantic or any other NC vendor because I don't order from them. I am just trying to help you out. Don't be surprised if you start getting hit more often...


A lot of disagreement lately lol, but im going to have to disagree with you again. All deliveries should be on a case by case basis... its not about the long run or the big picture.

Lets say Khanman continues this great hobby and spends $1000 a year for the next 10 years without trouble. Then one day, he orders an average box of cigars, lets say its worth $200. Then the duty man slaps him with an outrageous fee like $1000. Are you saying he shouldnt send the package back because he's ahead in the big picture?

I would personally eat the duty fee if its within reason... about 100% of the package, maybe a little more. If I order a $100 box of cigars and get charged $300 in duties...PLUS I was given authorization by the seller to send it back... thats what I would probably do


----------



## Tarks

Guys, I am just saying. There was a time when the "Overseas CC Vendors" would tell us to return packages if they were hit by duties and look what happened...


----------



## justice123

I have to admit I would send the package back if it had ridiculous duties on it. Say I bought $100 worth of Cigars and I got dinged for another $100 in duties then I would pay the duties. But Atlantic knows how completely ridiculous our duties/taxes are, thats why they offer to have the cigars returned and then reshipped. It's pretty cool policy.

:thumb:I have been doing research and Atlantic still seems to be the best to order from.:clap2: Even though I have had some strange dealings with them lately, don't know why. I still order from them. Will continue to do so in the future.:banana: I just want to research other online stores so there are a few too order from in case one stops.

I tried calling Serious cigars and it said the number couldn't be dialed, anyone know a number to get a hold of them?


----------



## Shaz

Just my 2 cents.



Leafs42084 said:


> A lot of disagreement lately lol, but im going to have to disagree with you again. All deliveries should be on a case by case basis... its not about the long run or the big picture.


It becomes all about the big picture when your suppliers stop shipping to Canada.

[/QUOTE] 
I would personally eat the duty fee if its within reason... about 100% of the package, maybe a little more. If I order a $100 box of cigars and get charged $300 in duties...PLUS I was given authorization by the seller to send it back... thats what I would probably do[/QUOTE]

There is a third option. You can refuse the parcel, thus saving yourself the exorbitant duty fees. But not ask your supplier to reship. This way the supplier is happy, your not so happy, but you've limited your exposure to to the original cost of the cigars.

I would hate to see shipments from the US go the way the overseas CC shipments have.


----------



## justice123

I think the reason Atlantic offer's to take the package back is they know if we have to pay huge duties/Taxes on a shipment then many people will just stop ordering cigars. I would. I am far from rich, money is very tight and smoking Cigars is one of the few simple pleasures I have. I think Atlantic rather reship then lose business because of our Crazy duties/taxes. Plus we pay the shipping fee's again ,which is fair. 
I believe their gving us the option to refuse, since many of us rather pay another $25+ in shipping fees than pay this crooked overtaxing Government ridiculous duties. I asked the guy at Atlantic one of the time's that I ordered if it bothered them to have a package refused and reshipped and he said "it doesn't bother them at all". "He said if it did they wouldn't offer to do it on their website". It is a cool policy. If and when Atlantic says they don't want to do it anymore they will let us know.eace:


----------



## Entan

justice123 said:


> I think the reason Atlantic offer's to take the package back is they know if we have to pay huge duties/Taxes on a shipment then many people will just stop ordering cigars. I would. I am far from rich, money is very tight and smoking Cigars is one of the few simple pleasures I have. I think Atlantic rather reship then lose business because of our Crazy duties/taxes. Plus we pay the shipping fee's again ,which is fair.
> I believe their gving us the option to refuse, since many of us rather pay another $25+ in shipping fees than pay this crooked overtaxing Government ridiculous duties. I asked the guy at Atlantic one of the time's that I ordered if it bothered them to have a package refused and reshipped and he said "it doesn't bother them at all". "He said if it did they wouldn't offer to do it on their website". It is a cool policy. If and when Atlantic says they don't want to do it anymore they will let us know.eace:


I agree with this. Some sites that ship to Canada will explicitly tell you that you are responsible for what ever happens to the package once they ship it. I'm fine with that but I'll keep my orders from them as small as possible. Atlantic allows you to get it reshipped if you are taxed. This helps prevent credit card charge backs (very bad) and makes it possible to risk larger orders. As long as this system is not abused, it is working in Atlantic Cigar's favor.


----------



## buckawheat

Khanman said:


> I confirmed that they will be replacing the cigars that have been in travel for 1.5 months with new cigars and if there are any issues with the "new ones" I get replacements.


This is exactly the problem I have with what you are doing - you seem to think that you are 'owed' new cigars shipped when none of this is Atlantic's fault, but now this is the inconvenience to them that you create - if it truly was a re-shipment of the same cigars, I wouldn't think that as bad. My only hope is that Robert will still ship to those of us who haven't returned shipments if and when they change their policy.


----------



## justice123

I actually thought Atlantic reshipped the same package or removed the order put into another Box and reshipped it, either way would be fine to me. Especially if it's boxed cigar's the lag time isn't going to do much. Just put them in your humi for awhile longer. 

As far as Atlantic having a problem with reshipping. Atlantic are the ones who made up this policy. I talked to Robert yesterday when I put in a back order. I explained that I was having problems with a nosy Postal Clerk. So I asked if they could send me the confirmation number in an email, since My last order didn't have one sent to my email for tracking. 

I expalined that the postal Clerk thinks she should take it upon herself to call Custom's and have duties put on the parcel, even though it arrived at the post office duty free after being released by customs's duty free already. He said no problem, if duty gets put on it, just refuse it, we'll reship it, but I'll have to pay for the additional shipping. They don't have a problem at all. It is their policy. The guy's at Atlantic are sympathetic to our problem in Canada. Thats why they came up with this policy. Actually smart business sense,since they get to keep customers. I have sent at least 10 people to Atlantic. I assume many of my fellow cigar smokers here have done the same.:clap2:

As I said earlier, I wouldn't have a single problem if they sent me the same package. I might even have to have the parcel sent to another postal pick up place due to this ignorant, nosy postal worker. Who seems determind on getting duties put on duty free parcel:doh:

Just imagine if just 10 of us ( I'm sure it's much more) has sent 5 new customer's to Atlantic. That's 50 new customer's thats a lot of extra business for Atlantic. Then those new customers send their fellow smokers, the business for Atlantic would be huge. I bet they have a huge Canadian customers base. Thats why Atlantic has the best deals.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Shaz

I'll bet that 90% of Atlantic's business is coming from the USA. Probably more. The country has 10x the population of Canada. And likely, Canadians, as a whole, don't smoke that many cigars, since we're being conditioned not to due to the high cost in this country. 
I think the reality is that, although they appreciate any extra business, if it becomes too much of a pain to deal with us, they'll start changing the policy or stop shipping to Canadians altogether. I've seen this happen with the overseas suppliers. They used to have a reship policy once as well.


----------



## Leafs42084

what are normal shipping rates to Toronto for Atlantic?

I made a small order, a 5 pack sampler of Oliva Serie V and a 4 pack of Padron 2000... it came out to $48 total before shipping. On my credit card bill, it says they charged $73! is the shipping really $25? that seems kinda high in my opinion... if I knew, I would have made a bigger order lol


----------



## Khanman

buckawheat said:


> This is exactly the problem I have with what you are doing - you seem to think that you are 'owed' new cigars shipped when none of this is Atlantic's fault, but now this is the inconvenience to them that you create - if it truly was a re-shipment of the same cigars, I wouldn't think that as bad. My only hope is that Robert will still ship to those of us who haven't returned shipments if and when they change their policy.


If this is something that they say they are going to do for me, I'm not going to argue. I've built a pretty good relationship there and they seem to want to help me out as much as they can. Again, if they are offering this to me, I'm not going to refuse.

In discussions with Atlantic in the past, they've told me that most of their business comes from Canada. Saying that, they seem to want to help us out as we're a big part of their success and I appreciate what they do which is why I'll continue to spend a lot of money on their cigars. I don't know if they did this as a favor for me, but it's gone a long way. The loss of those cigars (who knows what they're doing with them) means a lot more money and recommendations from me in the future.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Leafs42084 said:


> what are normal shipping rates to Toronto for Atlantic?
> 
> I made a small order, a 5 pack sampler of Oliva Serie V and a 4 pack of Padron 2000... it came out to $48 total before shipping. On my credit card bill, it says they charged $73! is the shipping really $25? that seems kinda high in my opinion... if I knew, I would have made a bigger order lol


$20 to $25 dollars is the norm.


----------



## Blackham

Leafs42084 said:


> what are normal shipping rates to Toronto for Atlantic?
> 
> I made a small order, a 5 pack sampler of Oliva Serie V and a 4 pack of Padron 2000... it came out to $48 total before shipping. On my credit card bill, it says they charged $73! is the shipping really $25? that seems kinda high in my opinion... if I knew, I would have made a bigger order lol


Last time I tried to buy a lighter they wanted to put it in a $25 box too, lol

You can easily fit 3-4 cigar boxes in a $25 box without problems


----------



## Frodo

Leafs42084 said:


> what are normal shipping rates to Toronto for Atlantic?
> 
> I made a small order, a 5 pack sampler of Oliva Serie V and a 4 pack of Padron 2000... it came out to $48 total before shipping. On my credit card bill, it says they charged $73! is the shipping really $25? that seems kinda high in my opinion... if I knew, I would have made a bigger order lol





SmoknTaz said:


> $20 to $25 dollars is the norm.


This is exactly why I tend to buy from the WTS threads here on puff. $5 is the norm up to 15 sticks in a box by weight.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Frodo said:


> This is exactly why I tend to buy from the WTS threads here on puff. $5 is the norm up to 15 sticks in a box by weight.


or TC


----------



## Leafs42084

I cant believe 2$0-25 is the norm for 9 cigars. Im used to paying about $7 for a box of cigars lol... perhaps i'll wait until the site I normally use has a problem before I switch to Atlantic


----------



## Leafs42084

Frodo said:


> This is exactly why I tend to buy from the WTS threads here on puff. $5 is the norm up to 15 sticks in a box by weight.


is there a seperate selling forum? or is it just random messages people put up when they want to sell a few sticks? cant seem to find the board if its in a seperate section


----------



## Frodo

SmoknTaz said:


> or TC


Yup, bought from Jeff - stand up guy!!!



Leafs42084 said:


> I cant believe 2$0-25 is the norm for 9 cigars. Im used to paying about $7 for a box of cigars lol... perhaps i'll wait until the site I normally use has a problem before I switch to Atlantic


Don't forget Tabboo. If you are pinching pennies their stuff sounds pretty good for reasonable $$...


----------



## SmoknTaz

Leafs42084 said:


> is there a seperate selling forum? or is it just random messages people put up when they want to sell a few sticks? cant seem to find the board if its in a seperate section


AFAIK 90 days and 100 posts before you have access to the WTS/WTT. (Want to sell/trade)

And 30 days and 30 posts before you can join Team Canada http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/groups/team-canada.html


----------



## Leafs42084

nice, hopefully join team Canada soon,

what is AFAIK though?


----------



## Entan

Leafs42084 said:


> nice, hopefully join team Canada soon,
> 
> what is AFAIK though?


AFAIK = As Far As I Know


----------



## justice123

Taboo doesn't price match. I called yesterday and they are charging $140 for a box of Cigars not including shipping, where as Atlantic sell's them for $101. I asked why they don't price match? They said they can't make any money, well then HOW DOES ATLANTIC MAKE MONEY BY SELLING THE SAME BOX AND BRAND OF CIGARS?? SO TABOO IS OUT AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED, $40 OVER ANOTHER ONLINE STORE IS RIDICULOUS.


----------



## justice123

Shaz said:


> I'll bet that 90% of Atlantic's business is coming from the USA. Probably more. The country has 10x the population of Canada. And likely, Canadians, as a whole, don't smoke that many cigars, since we're being conditioned not to due to the high cost in this country.
> I think the reality is that, although they appreciate any extra business, if it becomes too much of a pain to deal with us, they'll start changing the policy or stop shipping to Canadians altogether. I've seen this happen with the overseas suppliers. They used to have a reship policy once as well.


I also talked to Robert from Atlantic, since I have a backorder waiting. The Canadian business they get is HUGE. We can't forget, our US Friends can walk to any Cigar store and get deals we could only dream of in Canada. The US doesn't have close to the tax's we have A Rocky Patel might sell for $5 in the ciagr store in the United State's, where as in Canada the cigar store would have to sell it for $18-$25 because of the tax's we pay. Thats why we are going online to buy. But people in the United States can get huge deals and they don't have to even pay for shipping.


----------



## justice123

So far Atlantic is still the one to beat, even though their shipping is a little pricey. No one can match their prices yet. If anyone knows another store who has fair prices comparable to Atlantic or they'll price match, and they play ball let us all know.


----------



## SmoknTaz

justice123 said:


> So far Atlantic is still the one to beat, even though their shipping is a little pricey. No one can match their prices yet. If anyone knows another store who has fair prices comparable to Atlantic or they'll price match, and they play ball let us all know.


It may be hard to match their prices but they don't carry a lot of other popular marcas and a lot of times they are out of stock on the ones they do carry!


----------



## Leafs42084

Ive mentioned this already but I primarily order from seriouscigars.com

they have very similar prices to Atlantic... usually the same. I just looked at the prices for Padron 2000/3000 and they are exactly the same.

The difference is that serious shipping to Toronto is about $6-7. Atlantic shipping is $25!! I made my first order for 2 samplers at Atlantic and was so shocked to see what I was billed

ive never gotten caught ordering from serious... they usually mark the value at about $20 and say desktop furniture or something


----------



## Entan

Another place that's already been mentioned is cigarplace.biz. The prices are usually lower than Atlantic and they will offer you three levels of shipping (First class, Priority, and Express) so you get to choose how much you're willing to pay. I will usually select priority as it has tracking and will generally arrive in less than a week. Their selection complements Atlantic pretty nicely and their customer service has never failed me.


----------



## Leafs42084

Entan said:


> Another place that's already been mentioned is cigarplace.biz. The prices are usually lower than Atlantic and they will offer you three levels of shipping (First class, Priority, and Express) so you get to choose how much you're willing to pay. I will usually select priority as it has tracking and will generally arrive in less than a week. Their selection complements Atlantic pretty nicely and their customer service has never failed me.


wow, the prices are significantly cheaper for Rocky Patel Vintage 1990's... box ive had my eye on for a day now lol

but if you get hit with crazy duties, do they allow you to refuse the package? their website says "Buyers are responsible for complying with their countries local and federal tobacco laws and fees associated with there orders "

so I guess the fees theyre referring to are the duties...

prices are really great though


----------



## Entan

Leafs42084 said:


> wow, the prices are significantly cheaper for Rocky Patel Vintage 1990's... box ive had my eye on for a day now lol
> 
> but if you get hit with crazy duties, do they allow you to refuse the package? their website says "Buyers are responsible for complying with their countries local and federal tobacco laws and fees associated with there orders "
> 
> so I guess the fees theyre referring to are the duties...
> 
> prices are really great though


They don't allow you to refuse a package, however, they will label it as whatever you like. They are great for smaller orders were you don't want to spend $25 on shipping 10-20 cigars. Now, if both Atlantic and cigarplace.biz both have the cigars you want in stock, you can try to get Atlantic to do a price match.


----------



## Leafs42084

Entan said:


> They don't allow you to refuse a package, however, they will label it as whatever you like. They are great for smaller orders were you don't want to spend $25 on shipping 10-20 cigars. Now, if both Atlantic and cigarplace.biz both have the cigars you want in stock, you can try to get Atlantic to do a price match.


I think i'll try the price matching at Atlantic. Anyone have any experience doing this before? it says to call or email them. If I receive a price match, how do I go about ordering them... since I assume you cant order therm nomally or you wouldnt get the new price


----------



## jspilon

Entan said:


> Another place that's already been mentioned is cigarplace.biz. The prices are usually lower than Atlantic and they will offer you three levels of shipping (First class, Priority, and Express) so you get to choose how much you're willing to pay. I will usually select priority as it has tracking and will generally arrive in less than a week. Their selection complements Atlantic pretty nicely and their customer service has never failed me.


I emailed CigarPlace 3 days ago about international orders, I might be ordering something from them to try out... does it usually take long to get an answer from them?


----------



## Entan

jspilon said:


> I emailed CigarPlace 3 days ago about international orders, I might be ordering something from them to try out... does it usually take long to get an answer from them?


No, with Cigar Place I usually get a reply the next day at the latest. I can imagine if they get busy, responses may slow down. Atlantic took a couple of days to reply to each email sent during my last order. Some of the stuff I requested was sold out so it took a good week to add/remove items from my order before shipping it. I don't blame them as their customer service was excellent. Sometimes things just get busy.


----------



## justice123

You are right about Atlantic being out of stock a lot. I have had a backorder with them for 2 weeks. If it takes much longer I'm gonna cancel and see about one of the other online store's.


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> Ive mentioned this already but I primarily order from seriouscigars.com
> 
> they have very similar prices to Atlantic... usually the same. I just looked at the prices for Padron 2000/3000 and they are exactly the same.
> 
> The difference is that serious shipping to Toronto is about $6-7. Atlantic shipping is $25!! I made my first order for 2 samplers at Atlantic and was so shocked to see what I was billed
> 
> ive never gotten caught ordering from serious... they usually mark the value at about $20 and say desktop furniture or something


Atlantic's prices are cheaper if you order without the sampler packs. The same box for $123. Becomes $101 if you don't get the sampler pack, even though it says the sampler packs are free, many times there not. You have to call for in store priceing. Ask Atlantic what the price of a box of cigars is without the sampler, you'll be surprised. So far their the cheapest I found. I do agree Atlantics shipping is a little pricey.


----------



## justice123

I going to make afew phone calls and maybe update the list


----------



## Tarks

Hey guys, what you doing smoking nc's anyways! Save your moola for the good stuff!


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> I think i'll try the price matching at Atlantic. Anyone have any experience doing this before? it says to call or email them. If I receive a price match, how do I go about ordering them... since I assume you cant order therm nomally or you wouldnt get the new price


:smoke2:You will have to call them and they'll make a deal with you, then you just place your order as usual. Calling is faster than email. I have even ordered a sampler pack of 3 cigars instead of 5 and they have no problem with it. Atlantic will work with you. I have ordered a box of Padron 3000 maduro. But Wanted only 3 padron 4000 to try as a sample, they did it no problem. Even though it says 5 pack sampler, they'll work with you.:first:


----------



## justice123

I want to try serious cigars. Since as I said in previous post Atlantic has me so far on a 2 week backorder for padron's, any longer than next week, I want to try another vendor.


----------



## justice123

I'm down to 2 smokes left, waaaaaah.


----------



## Cadillac

Tarks said:


> Hey guys, what you doing smoking nc's anyways! Save your moola for the good stuff!


Heeheehee.... :biggrin:

True, but I like NC's. Especially the DPG Black line. Smoking NC's let my Cuban counterparts age.


----------



## Leafs42084

Tarks said:


> Hey guys, what you doing smoking nc's anyways! Save your moola for the good stuff!


I wish I could, but thats a much bigger hit to the wallet lol.


----------



## Frodo

...


----------



## Frodo

Tarks said:


> Hey guys, what you doing smoking nc's anyways! Save your moola for the good stuff!





Leafs42084 said:


> I wish I could, but thats a much bigger hit to the wallet lol.


You know, that's my thought these days. CC robustos go for $20+ these days in Toronto stores and I've heard its as bad in Vancouver as well. If I can get an Opus X cheaper or some reasonably priced Illusiones, Olivas or Padrons, they would seem a better value than the CCs at $20+. Now if friends/familly go to Cuba, Cuban priced CCs sound pretty interesting so I'd jump on those at that price.

For me, all the excitement and innovation is happening on the NC side of things. It's an exciting time for NCs and I'm greatful to able to try them at a reasonable price point...


----------



## Frodo

justice123 said:


> I'm down to 2 smokes left, waaaaaah.


Some Cdn BOTL are selling in the selling & trading TC forum. Depending on where you live, you can probably meet up with someone in person to make a purchase thus eliminating the need for a lengthy rest in the humi...


----------



## Leafs42084

Frodo said:


> Some Cdn BOTL are selling in the selling & trading TC forum. Depending on where you live, you can probably meet up with someone in person to make a purchase thus eliminating the need for a lengthy rest in the humi...


Argh, can't wait till I hit 100 posts and 90 days so I can have access to that board. Unfortunately it'll happen during winter when there's nowhere to smoke in Toronto lol

I agree about the cubans. Unless I can pay like 15 a stick for good cubans, it's not worth it. Buying singles at b&m stores here is ridiculous. I love the Monte #2 but I wouldn't pay $30 for one at the store

Got a oliva serie v coming,.. Very excited


----------



## SmoknTaz

Leafs42084 said:


> Argh, can't wait till I hit 100 posts and 90 days so I can have access to that board. Unfortunately it'll happen during winter when there's nowhere to smoke in Toronto lol
> 
> I agree about the cubans. Unless I can pay like 15 a stick for good cubans, it's not worth it. Buying singles at b&m stores here is ridiculous. I love the Monte #2 but I wouldn't pay $30 for one at the store
> 
> Got a oliva serie v coming,.. Very excited


30 days and 30 posts to join Team Canada. pm Karmaz00 when you hit 30 days for the key! For now *SAVE YOUR MONEY!* :smoke2:

Team Canada


----------



## Chod

I have been away for a while due to family problems.

Just wanted to drop in and say that AtlanticCigar have been fantastic. I have been ordering quite a bit from them and it always arrives without any hassles. One bundle arrived with some beetle(s)/damage and they resent the package no questions asked.

Also, I freeze EVERYTHING now!

I will try ordering from SeriousCigars soon to see how they go.


----------



## Leafs42084

SmoknTaz said:


> 30 days and 30 posts to join Team Canada. pm Karmaz00 when you hit 30 days for the key! For now *SAVE YOUR MONEY!* :smoke2:
> 
> Team Canada


Can you buy/trade on the team Canada board? Still new to this so I want to try as many cigars as possible... That would be awesome since I assume a few of you guys would probably live in Toronto


----------



## Tarks

Leafs42084 said:


> Can you buy/trade on the team Canada board? Still new to this so I want to try as many cigars as possible... That would be awesome since I assume a few of you guys would probably live in Toronto


Yes.


----------



## Chod

I sent a message too. I want to be part of the canadian social group.


----------



## Leafs42084

I got my Oliva V sampler from Atlantic today. Was pretty fast, took exactly 7 days (monday to monday). Shipping was expensive, but the box was huge for 2 samplers, and double bubble wrapped...

I also got my humidity beads from cheaphumidors today... tossed them into my humidor... we'll see how they do. Cheaphumidors shipping was much cheaper than Atlantic, but took from the 16th to the 27th...


----------



## Leafs42084

OK, maybe I got scared for no reason... actually, it cant be no reason... anywho heres the breakdown:

This morning around 11am, I check the mail and got my humidity beads along with my Oliva Serie V sampler and my Padron 2000 4 pack. Im very happy to finally receive the order and examined all the cigars to make sure there were no tobacco beetle holes etc and placed them in my humidor. 

Anyways, the Oliva serie V box looks really nice so I was wondering how I could use it. Then I remembered im going away on a weekend trip for thanksgiving, so I was going to rip out the big wood pieces that hold the cigars in place, toss in a humidifier and use it almost like a travel humidor. So I get back from the gym around 2pm, and grab a hammer and screwdriver, and start banging away at the wood pieces, breaking them up and removing them from the box altogether. Theyre actually on pretty tight and it isnt that easy. Anyways, as im hammering away at the last piece, I see a bug! I looked it up online and it didnt look like a tobacco beetle... it looked like the tobacco beetle larvae. It was white in colour, long shape, and very very freakin small. I dont know where it went cause as soon as I saw it, I sprinted to my humidor and removed the cigars. I did a check and no signs of anything weird. Luckily I kept the padrons in the box, and the Oliva's in the cellophane...

I went back to the box with a vacuum but I couldnt find it again. Then immediately went the cigars into the fridge... to do the fridge/freezer/fridge combo...

Is it weird to have Tobacco Beetle Larva without having any damage to the cigars? I didnt really find any tobacco dust, and definitely didnt see any holes... can tobacco beetle larva live on the wood in the humidor?

I never really wanted to put my new cigars in the fridge/freezer, but now im definitely going to be doing it with all my future orders. Just a warning to others who dont really like freezing their cigars...

hasnt there been a couple people lately who ordered from atlantic and found tobacco beetles? I would think now with the temperature pretty cold it wouldnt be as big a problem...


----------



## jspilon

Leafs42084 said:


> hasnt there been a couple people lately who ordered from atlantic and found tobacco beetles? I would think now with the temperature pretty cold it wouldnt be as big a problem...


I am wondering if its not the friggin customs that are infested with those little buggers.


----------



## SmoknTaz

jspilon said:


> I am wondering if its not the friggin customs that are infested with those little buggers.


Actually it's a little know fact but instead of applying duties and taxes, CC will sometimes introduce beetle larvae to your cigars to aid them in eradicating the said import!


----------



## socapots

justice123 said:


> Atlantic's prices are cheaper if you order without the sampler packs. The same box for $123. Becomes $101 if you don't get the sampler pack, even though it says the sampler packs are free, many times there not. You have to call for in store priceing. Ask Atlantic what the price of a box of cigars is without the sampler, you'll be surprised. So far their the cheapest I found. I do agree Atlantics shipping is a little pricey.


X2 on the free part. Got a Torano sampler with a FREE lighter.. When i asked about price matching they said i can have it for the cheaper price without the lighter.. lol.
sneaky


----------



## socapots

SmoknTaz said:


> Actually it's a little know fact but instead of applying duties and taxes, CC will sometimes introduce beetle larvae to your cigars to aid them in eradicating the said import!


:faint:
whatcha been smokin in that pipe?? lol
just buggin man.. But imagine if that was true.. wowo..


----------



## socapots

and like these guys are saying. you can find different cigars in all price points if you want them. And if you have never tried them how do you know you wont like them...

so save your cash. give it a try. you may be surprised as to what you find.


----------



## Khanman

Khanman said:


> If this is something that they say they are going to do for me, I'm not going to argue. I've built a pretty good relationship there and they seem to want to help me out as much as they can. Again, if they are offering this to me, I'm not going to refuse.
> 
> In discussions with Atlantic in the past, they've told me that most of their business comes from Canada. Saying that, they seem to want to help us out as we're a big part of their success and I appreciate what they do which is why I'll continue to spend a lot of money on their cigars. I don't know if they did this as a favor for me, but it's gone a long way. The loss of those cigars (who knows what they're doing with them) means a lot more money and recommendations from me in the future.


Got my 2nd attempted package successfully from Atlantic (delivered to my friends house, so he has it right now), no issues in regards to duty/tax. As soon as I got word that he received it, I placed another order with Atlantic for a box of AF Hemmingway WOAMs. Can't wait!


----------



## justice123

I'm still waiting for a backorder from Atlantic it's going on 3 weeks, which I think is getting a bit ridiculous. They need to keep the web site up to date to let people know whats available, If the order isn't shipped by friday, I think I'll try ordering from another online vendor.


----------



## justice123

socapots said:


> X2 on the free part. Got a Torano sampler with a FREE lighter.. When i asked about price matching they said i can have it for the cheaper price without the lighter.. lol.
> sneaky


Yah sneaky and smart:spy:Atlantic has really good prices. Thats why the other sites say they price match but they can't beat Atlantic's price's. The sites that do always seem to be out of the stock. Like the Padron's from Cigarplace, they are always out of the Padron brand. It has said sold out for well over 3 months for the 1000 series. Taboo 's prices can't come even close to Atlantic. Now Atlantic just has to fill their order's a little faster. I would like to try Serious cigars eventually.


----------



## justice123

Khanman said:


> Got my 2nd attempted package successfully from Atlantic (delivered to my friends house, so he has it right now), no issues in regards to duty/tax. As soon as I got word that he received it, I placed another order with Atlantic for a box of AF Hemmingway WOAMs. Can't wait!


 Thats a good idea, I might try that. I have a nosy postal clerk who is bound and determined to have duties put on my parcels, evn though they cleared customs's duty free. I don't know what her problem is. I will be reporting her if she tries it again. But I think I'll have the order sent in another name to another postal outlet.


----------



## Entan

justice123 said:


> Yah sneaky and smart:spy:Atlantic has really good prices. Thats why the other sites say they price match but they can't beat Atlantic's price's. The sites that do always seem to be out of the stock. Like the Padron's from Cigarplace, they are always out of the Padron brand. It has said sold out for well over 3 months for the 1000 series. Taboo 's prices can't come even close to Atlantic. Now Atlantic just has to fill their order's a little faster. I would like to try Serious cigars eventually.


I bought a box of Padron 4000 maduro from Cigar place a while back so it's not some sort of trick. Padron produces a limited number of cigars compared to other brands to maintain quality control. Try contacting Cigar Place's customer service (by email) and see if they can order you a box. I know they are open to the idea of special orders.

As for Atlantic, I'm sure that a lot of their stuff is also sold out, however they don't show it. Half my order was sold out even though their website let me add them to my cart. They are in serious need of a new web page design with fully contained accounts and up-to-date supply status and prices.

The good news is that between the two of them I can usually get the brands I want.


----------



## Leafs42084

I was looking at the 4 pack of padron 2000's I got and the caps looks really really short... is this normal for padron? so short I will not be using my guillotine but im probably forced to use a punch


----------



## Entan

Leafs42084 said:


> I was looking at the 4 pack of padron 2000's I got and the caps looks really really short... is this normal for padron? so short I will not be using my guillotine but im probably forced to use a punch


Yeah, the top part of the caps look like a small patch that was slapped on the end of the cigar. They should look like the image below. I've never had a problem using a guillotine on these cigars.


----------



## Leafs42084

Entan said:


> Yeah, the top part of the caps look like a small patch that was slapped on the end of the cigar. It should look like these.


wont the cigar unravel if I use a guillotine on this? or is it double or triple capped? I cant check mine because theyre currently in the freezer lol


----------



## Entan

Leafs42084 said:


> wont the cigar unravel if I use a guillotine on this? or is it double or triple capped? I cant check mine because theyre currently in the freezer lol


They look ragged, but their construction is really sturdy. Also, all Padron cigars I've smoked have had a very loose draw, so you don't have to cut much off the head.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Entan said:


> They look ragged, but their construction is really sturdy. Also, all Padron cigars I've smoked have had a very loose draw, so you don't have to cut much off the head.


+1

The X000's are not the prettiest but when they are on they are fantastic!


----------



## Schumi5

Got to agree with the previous posts. Padrons x000 definitely have more of a loose draw. They are also very rustic looking almost a bit of a 'cuban' look. Also agree they are very good cigars. If you have the space and patience, let them rest a while in the humidor. The flavours are pretty bold so some resting time mellows them just right. Enjoy!


----------



## pomorider

Schumi5 said:


> Got to agree with the previous posts. Padrons x000 definitely have more of a loose draw. They are also very rustic looking almost a bit of a 'cuban' look. Also agree they are very good cigars. If you have the space and patience, let them rest a while in the humidor. The flavours are pretty bold so some resting time mellows them just right. Enjoy!


I thought people buy NC because they don't need to rest?


----------



## Shaz

IMO, many of the NCs benifit from some rest. I know that a lot are rolled with aged tobacco, but I think it takes some time for the blends to "marry" and smooth out.


----------



## SmoknTaz

pomorider said:


> I thought people buy NC because they don't need to rest?


Yes and No. 


Shaz said:


> IMO, many of the NCs benifit from some rest. I know that a lot are rolled with aged tobacco, but I think it takes some time for the blends to "marry" and smooth out.


As Shaz stated, given time the blends will marry and on most occasions produce a better smoke.


----------



## Schumi5

I have yet to find a cigar, CC or NC that has not benefited from a little rest in the humi. It certainly will never make it worse!


----------



## Shaz

There is the odd time that some cigars seem to smoke better fresh. There was a long thread here some time ago about the Man o War Ruination. The poster smoked a lot of them and preferred them fresh. I had a couple of Cuban Edmundos and Petite Edmundos that I smoked fairly fresh from a sampler pack and loved them. I bought a box and now that they have a year and a half time in my humi, they mellowed out a bit too much for my tastes. Not sure if this was a fluke or what. Or maybe my taste buds changed. I still like them, but the deep rich flavor seems to have dissapeared.


----------



## Mavs

I just got done emailing back and forth with someone from cigar.com. I read a couple o posts here that says that they are not accepting new customers, well i can tell you they defintly are. He also told me that if duty gets tacked on i can refuse the order and ship it back and try again or a full refund.

Anyone have positive buisness with them? There's so many pages... I searched through a bit but couldn't find a lot of info just people saying they don't take on new customers - which they defintly are.


----------



## Shaz

Mavs said:


> I just got done emailing back and forth with someone from cigar.com. I read a couple o posts here that says that they are not accepting new customers, well i can tell you they defintly are. He also told me that if duty gets tacked on i can refuse the order and ship it back and try again or a full refund.
> 
> Anyone have positive buisness with them? There's so many pages... I searched through a bit but couldn't find a lot of info just people saying they don't take on new customers - which they defintly are.


There was a time not that long ago that they weren't accepting new Canadian accounts. But there's been a number of people that have recently been able to join. They are pretty good. Pretty efficient. I've ordered from them maybe 6 times or more and it's all been flawless.
I think it's Jeff that usually handles the Canadian accounts.


----------



## Tarks

Mavs said:


> I just got done emailing back and forth with someone from cigar.com. I read a couple o posts here that says that they are not accepting new customers, well i can tell you they defintly are. He also told me that if duty gets tacked on i can refuse the order and ship it back and try again or a full refund.
> 
> Anyone have positive buisness with them? There's so many pages... I searched through a bit but couldn't find a lot of info just people saying they don't take on new customers - which they defintly are.


Welcome to Puff. Be sure to post an intro!


----------



## Mavs

Thanks for the response Shaz. Do yo mean flawless as in you have yet had to pay any duty fees? Or it not getting stopped at customs? Also if you mind me asking what do they lable the package as? Also i talked to a fellow named Andrew.

And Tarks thanks for the welcome and i did post one


----------



## Joe2010

Mavs said:


> Thanks for the response Shaz. Do yo mean flawless as in you have yet had to pay any duty fees? Or it not getting stopped at customs? Also if you mind me asking what do they lable the package as? Also i talked to a fellow named Andrew.
> 
> And Tarks thanks for the welcome and i did post one


Andrew is good. I have dealt with CCOM a few times and always ordered through Andrew. Had problems with the quality on a couple cigars on one order and he more then made up for it on the next.


----------



## Shaz

Geeze Wamou. 1st post and you post a CC source. 
I suggest you read up the 3 simple rules of this forum and check out rule #1. here.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...um/4370-3-simple-rules-plus-1-1-few-more.html

Here's another good link for newbies. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/new-puffer-fish-forum/193862-new-members-fyi-please-read.html

I guess you just didn't know. Anyway, welcome to the forums. I suggest you read a bit and get familiar with what's going on here before you post. 
Introduce yourself in the New Puffer Fish Forum.
And welcome. You'll find this a great source of information and a lot of great guys here.


----------



## Shaz

Mavs said:


> Thanks for the response Shaz. Do yo mean flawless as in you have yet had to pay any duty fees? Or it not getting stopped at customs? Also if you mind me asking what do they lable the package as? Also i talked to a fellow named Andrew.
> 
> And Tarks thanks for the welcome and i did post one


Hey Mavs
The whole experience has always been really good. Always get what I want in great shape. Although they have no control over this, no problems at customs. They package it very descretely and no mention of what's inside. Good guys to talk to if you want to phone.
There are a few others that we've talked about that are really good as well.
Now go place an order.


----------



## justice123

Hey Guys just talked to Cigar.com. Really friendly, Thay have good prices too, very impressed, plus very freindly and helpfull. I am going to try them see how it goes. I just called Atlantic and the backorder that has been going on 3 weeks now. Now their saying they won't be getting the cigars in for another week. That will put it at 4 weeks backorder which is ridiculous. Maybe available next Friday I hope cigar.com will be a good vendor to deal with. if they are they will be getting my business from now on. I think I read that their shipping is cheaper too. If so their the ones to go to. I'll let everyone know. Plus I want to try serious cigar, I want more option's. I like Atlantic, but four weeks for backorder's is ridiculous.ipe:


----------



## justice123

:ssAnyone who has bought from Cigar.com know what their shipping costs are like? I know many have mentioned Atlantic has pricey shipping. Atlantic charge's $20-$25 for shipping just for a bundle of cigars. Thats what I paid in the past. So I was wondering if Cigar.com has cheaper shipping? If they do, I will be canceling my backorder with Atlantic, since Cigar.com seems to have the same prices as Atlantic on many brands. 
I talked to Mattew from Cigar.com today and he was very helpfull and friendly. If we can get a few more places who are good to order from, then we aren't stuck with just one vendor. Then if one vendor's customer service starts to lack, we have alternatives.:ranger:


----------



## Leafs42084

justice123 said:


> :ssAnyone who has bought from Cigar.com know what their shipping costs are like? I know many have mentioned Atlantic has pricey shipping. Atlantic charge's $20-$25 for even a bundle of cigars. Thats what I paid in the past. So I was wondering if Cigar.com has cheaper shipping? If they do, I will be canceling my backorder with Atlantic, since Cigar.com seems to have the same prices as Atlantic on many brands.
> I talked to Mattew from Cigar.com today and he was very helpfull and friendly. If we can get a few more places who are good to order from, then we aren't stuck with just one vendor. Then if one vendor's customer service starts to lack, we have alternatives.:ranger:


I find that 95% of the time, Atlantic has better prices... so I guess it evens out their pricey shipping as long as youre buying a box...

also it helps that you have the option to return the package if the duty's are outrageous


----------



## Mavs

Thanks Shaz.

Leafs - the guy I talked to at cigar.com said that if the duty fees are crazy I can return it an they will resend it. Just a heads up that apparently cigar.com does this as well.


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> I find that 95% of the time, Atlantic has better prices... so I guess it evens out their pricey shipping as long as youre buying a box...
> 
> also it helps that you have the option to return the package if the duty's are outrageous


I agree about Atlantic's prices, but Cigar.com is only $2 more than Atlantic for a box of the brand I want, plus Cigar.com has them in. It's going on 4 weeks (ridiculous) for a backorder from Atlantic, each time I call I'm told oh maybe next week, Atlantic told me the order would be sent tomorrow. I called today and they said they might get them in next Friday now. Thats what they,ve told me the last 3 weeks. Cigar.com were very friendly and helpfull, they said they look forward to doing business. I'll gladly pay $2 more than keep playing the waiting game. I called Atlantic 2 weeks ago and they said we will have the order in by last Monday, so I called back they said they got the cigars in but were all out again, then I called back they said they were still waiting, which one is it? Plus I like how Cigar.com has a toll free number fro us Canucks. By the time my order is sent it will be close to 5 weeks waiting with Atlantic. I have sent many freinds to Atlantic and their getting the same run around. I'll find out what Cigar.com's policy is if their are duties placed on a package.


----------



## justice123

Mavs said:


> Thanks Shaz.
> 
> Leafs - the guy I talked to at cigar.com said that if the duty fees are crazy I can return it an they will resend it. Just a heads up that apparently cigar.com does this as well.


That's great, I even like the guy's attitude at Cigar.com "We look forward to doing business with you and helping you in anyway we can" Thats friendly service. So if they are willing to resend if the package is dinged with duties, and their charging a few $$$ more for a box then I'll try them. I don't like the feeling when a company starts acting like their doing me a favour and companies get like that when they think their the only one's to order from. I seem to be the designated seeker in my group of friends. So if Cigar.com is good, they won't just be getting my business, they'll be getting my friends as well.


----------



## justice123

Joe2010 said:


> Andrew is good. I have dealt with CCOM a few times and always ordered through Andrew. Had problems with the quality on a couple cigars on one order and he more then made up for it on the next.


I'm starting to like Cigar.com the more I read the posts here. I will be giving them a try. If their as good as some of the posts say. Thats where I will be buying from. from now on.


----------



## Leafs42084

how do you guys register with cigar.com?

When I fill out the registration form, I dont have an option to chose a canadian province... and if I try to continue without selecting... it tells me to select a state.


----------



## jspilon

justice123 said:


> I'm starting to like Cigar.com the more I read the posts here. I will be giving them a try. If their as good as some of the posts say. Thats where I will be buying from. from now on.


They have good customer service IMHO.



Leafs42084 said:


> how do you guys register with cigar.com?
> 
> When I fill out the registration form, I dont have an option to chose a canadian province... and if I try to continue without selecting... it tells me to select a state.


Email them, it won't let you create an account for Canadian customers. I created an account with a bogus US addy for the newsletter and stuff...


----------



## z0diac

Just got my 2nd order in from Atlantic. Ordered this week, arrived this week. That's 2 for 2 with no duty from them.

(order was 5 Gurkha Evil robustos, and 5 CAO L'Annversaire Maduro robusto, and a jet lighter which they gave for free as a replacement for a lighter I previously ordered from them that wasn't filling properly - good customer service)

.. gotta stop ordering the robustos as I can never find the time to smoke 'em. But they're easily my fave size when I *do* have time 

Still waiting on my first order ever from famous-smoke.com (5 Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Robustos) - small 'test' order to see how it makes it through customs.


----------



## Leafs42084

z0diac said:


> Just got my 2nd order in from Atlantic. Ordered this week, arrived this week. That's 2 for 2 with no duty from them.
> 
> (order was 5 Gurkha Evil robustos, and 5 CAO L'Annversaire Maduro robusto, and a jet lighter which they gave for free as a replacement for a lighter I previously ordered from them that wasn't filling properly - good customer service)
> 
> .. gotta stop ordering the robustos as I can never find the time to smoke 'em. But they're easily my fave size when I *do* have time
> 
> Still waiting on my first order ever from famous-smoke.com (5 Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Robustos) - small 'test' order to see how it makes it through customs.


didnt you get killed on shipping for just 10 cigars?


----------



## SeanL

The stars must be right or something because my latest order from Atlantic was posted on the 27th and arrived today.


----------



## tbarber12

SeanL said:


> The stars must be right or something because my latest order from Atlantic was posted on the 27th and arrived today.


27th of this month??? WOW!


----------



## SeanL

LOL The 27th of September. The order was placed by email over the weekend. They do not have a time machine, but I do think a teleporter of some kind would save them some hassle with customs...


----------



## SmoknTaz

z0diac said:


> Just got my 2nd order in from Atlantic. Ordered this week, arrived this week. That's 2 for 2 with no duty from them.
> 
> (order was 5 Gurkha Evil robustos, and 5 CAO L'Annversaire Maduro robusto, and a jet lighter which they gave for free as a replacement for a lighter I previously ordered from them that wasn't filling properly - good customer service)
> 
> .. gotta stop ordering the robustos as I can never find the time to smoke 'em. But they're easily my fave size when I *do* have time
> 
> Still waiting on my first order ever from famous-smoke.com (5 Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Robustos) - small 'test' order to see how it makes it through customs.


Famous use UPS to ship to Canada and the taxes and duties would have been included in your final price. Getting through customs won't be an issue.


----------



## SeanL

How much were the customs fees and shipping for the Famous Smoke order, Jake?


----------



## Mavs

Sean - I was going to order a five pack from famous, i think it was $20 for the pack and then shipping and duty was $70. I passed to say the least. I didn't ask if they do "discrete" shipping though.


----------



## SeanL

Whoa! I have been gouged by UPS and their customs brokerage fees before, but that is downright insane.


----------



## Leafs42084

yea I cancelled my order with cigarauctioneer which is the same as famoussmokes because I ordered two sampler packs and they said the duties would be $70.


----------



## justice123

I was wondering what the longest anyone has waited for a backorder from Atlantic. My backorder is going on 4 weeks:hurt:. I am thinking of canceling, and ordering from another source. Just wondering if anyone had to wait this long?


----------



## justice123

Contacted Cigar.com, I registered with them on the phone. Very friendly and helpfull. They play ball. Their the same as Atlantic, shipping is a little cheaper, not by much though. $16 + $4 for shipping insurance. They have no problem with refunds or resending if their are duties. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Shaz

The thing about back orders, in most cases, is that it's really beyond the suppliers control. Being in sales, I know how frustrating backorders can be. At some point you may have to decide to bail. But don't hold it against the supplier, unless they have an unusually high percentage of BO's.


----------



## Shaz

SeanL said:


> Whoa! I have been gouged by UPS and their customs brokerage fees before, but that is downright insane.


That's a common problem with shipping by UPS. Your supplier should us USPS as the preferred shipping method. No brokerage fees.


----------



## SeanL

USPS has been the most cost effective shipping method for me in most cases. Not only have I had poor experiences with UPS' customs brokerage, I have had some customer service issues with UPS over the years as well.


----------



## justice123

This is the question, has anyone waited 4 weeks or more for a backorder from Atlantic? Their usually pretty good, this is the longest I have had to wait. I just figured 4 weeks is a long time for a backorder. I'm giving it one more week, then finding another source. I understand about supply and demand, but I figure 4 weeks + is stretching it? 

The taxes/duties we have to pay really bites. If it wasn't for that we would be able to enjoy some fine smokes here in Canada without being ripped off like we are.

I have been inquiring about moving to the US since just about everything is cheaper there. When I talk to a online cigar store merchant, and tell them what we pay for cigar's, beer, even milk Etc. They can't beleive it. They always say you people in Canada are ripped off big time. They wouldn't put up with what we do in Canada, with the tax's.


----------



## justice123

Has anyone tried the new Gurkha Ninja's? I've read there pretty good. Gurkah made them so people on limited budget's could afford them. They mad the box pretty sparse, in order to keep costs down. I've seen some of the gurkha box's, there like a work of art.


----------



## Chod

justice123 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Gurkha Ninja's? I've read there pretty good. Gurkah made them so people on limited budget's could afford them. They mad the box pretty sparse, in order to keep costs down. I've seen some of the gurkha box's, there like a work of art.


I can't remember which gurkha it was (since there are quite a few now) but one of the boxes was a treasure chest which held 50 cigars. Was quite impressive.

I also like their little stand for the Gurkha Gran Reserve (each of which are enclosed in glass tubes).

I think you pay for the privilege, but if you can afford it, it is a nice smoke.

Also, I havent yet tried the Ninja, although I intend to soon.


----------



## justice123

Chod said:


> I can't remember which gurkha it was (since there are quite a few now) but one of the boxes was a treasure chest which held 50 cigars. Was quite impressive.
> 
> I also like their little stand for the Gurkha Gran Reserve (each of which are enclosed in glass tubes).
> 
> I think you pay for the privilege, but if you can afford it, it is a nice smoke.
> 
> Also, I havent yet tried the Ninja, although I intend to soon.


I've read some good reviews. I like smokes that have the hint of coffee,vanilla,coca. The Padron's have that, so that is what I have been sticking to, the 3000 maduro. But they are getting hard to get for some reason.

I read the Gurkha Ninja's have these quality's, plus they are from Gurkah,so bound to be good, especialy with their reputation, I want to order a sampler pack to try them out. If their as good as the reviews then I'll order a box.


----------



## Tarks

justice123 said:


> I have been inquiring about moving to the US since just about everything is cheaper there.


The USA is a more expensive country to live compared to Canada. Sure, there are items such as alcohol and tobacco that are cheaper but overall the cost of living is far higher in the US.

Cost of Living Index By Country


----------



## Leafs42084

Not Toronto And Montreal, I think they rank pretty high in most expensive cities in the world


----------



## Tarks

Leafs42084 said:


> Not Toronto And Montreal, I think they rank pretty high in most expensive cities in the world


I'm talking countries, not cities.


----------



## yuriart10

I saw the Vintage line a couple of years ago at a local B&M, the torps were going for $26 a stick. It was insane then, can't imagine what they are now.


----------



## tbarber12

Leafs42084 said:


> Not Toronto And Montreal, I think they rank pretty high in most expensive cities in the world


I had just read an article that listed the 10 most expensive cities to live in for Canada.

1. Greater Vancouver
2. Victoria, BC
3. Toronto
4. Ottawa


----------



## Leafs42084

I guess it depends on the criteria used for the study. The article I read was in thestar.com a few weeks ago... I couldnt find it again, but found it on CBC news...

it places Toronto #8 in most expensive city in the world. Montreal at #9 I believe 
CBC News - Canada - Toronto, Montreal among most costly cities


----------



## justice123

I have a friend that just moved to the US, he said his grocery bill was cut more than in half. Gas,Books,Magazines,Utilities,Rent,Running shoe's,Appliance's, Dog food,Cloths,all food(you get way more for your money). Cigar's, Alcohol. My New balance running shoe's were $150 here, in the US the same pair is $85. My dogs food is $65+ tax here. The same bag of dog food is $29 including tax in the US. There is absolutley no comparison. The only thing we have that they don't is health care. Even their cars are up to $10,000 cheaper. I live on a border City. A family of four can go to McDonalds in the US and they can eat for less than $20. Here a big Mac meal is $8.95 just for one person. We are taxed way over board. Thats why a $5.00 smoke in the US is sold for $25+ in Canada. It's all tax's.


----------



## Leafs42084

Hi Justice,

just curious. Can you tell us where your friend is from and where he moved to? Just so we get a better idea


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> Hi Justice,
> 
> just curious. Can you tell us where your friend is from and where he moved to? Just so we get a better idea


My friend lived in London, Ontario, he moved to Monroe, Michigan, He said he will never move back to Ontario. The tax's are to ridiculous. Everything is cheaper. I am thinking of seeing if he can get me some smokes. All anyone has to do is read the ads or by a book,magazine the books are alway's about $10 or more here in Canada. The magizines are usually $2-$3 dollars more in Canada. The list is endless. It's all the taxe's. Just look at all the new tax's just introduced HST,ECO,Hydro. Some people are being taxed out of their houses. We can't even enjoy a fine smoke here in Ontario. They make it for only the well off.

The proof should be the Cigar's. In the US a $5.00 cigar is $25 here. Thats totaly criminal.


----------



## justice123

Canada is extremely more expensive than the US. Thats why so many snowbirds go there. Even though our Dollar is worth less, they still get way more for their money in the US. My Aunt and Uncle go to Arizona every year for the winter. Their bills are cut in half from beer gas to Golf.
All anyone has to do is go online and compare prices, their is no contest. The US win's hands down. 

Thats the exact reason we are all on hear talking about where the best place to buy cigars at an affordable price, we aren't writing about any Canadian stores who give good deals since there are none. Thats why we have to find US cigars stores that deliver and play ball. Since are tax's/duties are pure extortion by our Government.


----------



## justice123

I've gassed my car up in the US and it was half what we pay here. How can anyone justify the tax's we pay? In Ontario alone we just had a 12% increase in our Car insurance, that meant my insurance went up by $180 this year alone. Never and accident or ticket and I'm in my 40's. We pay tax on our insurance to. We also have smart meter's which charge's us more during the day than at night for electricity.


----------



## justice123

Anyone know where there are any Padron 3000 maduro for sale with any of the companies that play ball? Everywhere I have looked there sold out.


----------



## SeanL

Nope, those seem to be in short supply right now. Cigar Place has some other maduro Padrons like the 7000 and Churchills.


----------



## justice123

SeanL said:


> Nope, those seem to be in short supply right now. Cigar Place has some other maduro Padrons like the 7000 and Churchills.


The 7000's are too much money for me, plus I just checked and there out of the of the 7000's now too.:doh: I checked earlier and they had the Padron 3000 natural in, I went to order and they said sold out.:dunno: 
:clap2:Just think without the ridiculous tax's we could all get our premium smokes at our nearest cigar shop. Doesn't hurt to dream.:yawn:


----------



## justice123

SeanL said:


> Nope, those seem to be in short supply right now. Cigar Place has some other maduro Padrons like the 7000 and Churchills.


ipe:Thanks for the reply though. I guess I will have to wait for my backorder.:thumb:


----------



## Tarks

justice123 said:


> I've gassed my car up in the US and it was half what we pay here. How can anyone justify the tax's we pay? In Ontario alone we just had a 12% increase in our Car insurance, that meant my insurance went up by $180 this year alone. Never and accident or ticket and I'm in my 40's. We pay tax on our insurance to. We also have smart meter's which charge's us more during the day than at night for electricity.


You are not looking at the big picture. The cost of living in the USA is higher than Canada. Im not sure what part of that fact you don't understand.

A Canadian citizen who travels to the USA for 6 months less a day does not factor into the USA cost of living because they are not working, paying taxes or paying insurance in the states.

Im not saying that one can't live a comparable life in the states but to think the grass is greener south of the border is foolish IMO.


----------



## Chod

Tarks said:


> You are not looking at the big picture. The cost of living in the USA is higher than Canada. Im not sure what part of that fact you don't understand.
> 
> A Canadian citizen who travels to the USA for 6 months less a day does not factor into the USA cost of living because they are not working, paying taxes or paying insurance in the states.
> 
> Im not saying that one can't live a comparable life in the states but to think the grass is greener south of the border is foolish IMO.


Just look at the medical system If you want proof. Canadians are so spoilt by this system its not funny. I am speaking from working in the field. I suspect you ask amy doctor or health worker and they will say the same.

Alas, I have gotten off topic. I am placing a new order from Atlantic. A small amount of samplers to cheer me up. Let's hope they don't linger in limbo too long.


----------



## justice123

Tarks said:


> You are not looking at the big picture. The cost of living in the USA is higher than Canada. Im not sure what part of that fact you don't understand.
> 
> A Canadian citizen who travels to the USA for 6 months less a day does not factor into the USA cost of living because they are not working, paying taxes or paying insurance in the states.
> 
> Im not saying that one can't live a comparable life in the states but to think the grass is greener south of the border is foolish IMO.


Simple I listen to people who go there ,or live there, not what is printed somewhere. I listen to the people who are living it, and doing it. Not what I'm told in the paper's, or by the government stats. Thats why a US economist stated that if the US put half the tax's on their income, and sales tax that we pay in Canada, they could pay their deficit in record time.

I've talked to the Cigar stores online and none of them can believe what we pay for the cost of living here. Again we only need to look at the cost of gas,or Cigars, or cars. Why is it you can get a car for almost $10,000 cheaper in the US?. I see the price discrepency in eveything, Thats why we are online looking for deals on cigars. There isn't one cigar store in this Country that can come close to the cost they sell it in the US.

I mentioned their health care in a previous post. but their finally working on that too. 
When I can gas up my vehicle for a quarter of what it cost's me in Canada, or buy a bag of dog food for less than half what I pay here then the proof is right there, more cash in my pocket.

If it was anywhere near comparable there simply wouldn't be any reason to EVER shop in the US, but thousands do, and many of our retired Government people retire to the US, wonder why?. For goodness sake we can't even enjoy a fine smoke or a beer here without being raked over the coals. Everything is almost half. Gas,food,car's,appliance's, even bed's, the list is endless. If you live on a border town you see it first hand all the time. The US tax's aren't even clost to what we pay, their screaming and fighting about the tobacco tax over their and it isn't even close to what our's is.


----------



## justice123

Chod said:


> Just look at the medical system If you want proof. Canadians are so spoilt by this system its not funny. I am speaking from working in the field. I suspect you ask amy doctor or health worker and they will say the same.
> 
> Alas, I have gotten off topic. I am placing a new order from Atlantic. A small amount of samplers to cheer me up. Let's hope they don't linger in limbo too long.


We pay dearly in the form of Tax's for our medical system. My friends son is moving there for his job. He was floored at what the difference is. We pay through the nose in tax's for what we have. If a person can save upwards of $600 a month shopping for food,Gas,entertainment in the US thats quite the savings a year. I talked to Mike from Mr Bundle's. He said they pay $13 for a case of MGD. Here it is $38.95. So 10 cases in the US is $130, here it would be $389.50, thats a $259.50 difference. Thats just beer. Like I said before the proof is none of us can walk sown to our nearest cigar store and buy a premium smoke, because of the cost. Thats why we need places like Atlantic,Cigar.com Etc. We can't get it in our own Country.


----------



## Leafs42084

I dont think you can just look at the cost of items in the US relative to Canada.

Im not gonna try and go into all the details, but how about just the difference in pay? I think minimum wage is about $7 in the US, and Canada is about $10. Thats a pretty significant difference when the value of our dollar is so similar to USD

if someone works 35 hours full time a week, thats $980 a month or $11760 a year for a US resident. Thats compared to $1400 a month or $16800 for a Canadian resident

of course this is just an example to show how its a much more complex study. Im sure once you go above employees making minimum wage, there may be significant differences... as well as things like income tax which is more here etc etc. 

I do feel that the US would be cheaper to live in. Especially for people like me who rarely gets sick or injured and doesnt take advantage of our free health care lol


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> I dont think you can just look at the cost of items in the US relative to Canada.
> 
> Im not gonna try and go into all the details, but how about just the difference in pay? I think minimum wage is about $7 in the US, and Canada is about $10. Thats a pretty significant difference when the value of our dollar is so similar to USD
> 
> if someone works 35 hours full time a week, thats $980 a month or $11760 a year for a US resident. Thats compared to $1400 a month or $16800 for a Canadian resident
> 
> of course this is just an example to show how its a much more complex study. Im sure once you go above employees making minimum wage, there may be significant differences... as well as things like income tax which is more here etc etc.
> 
> I do feel that the US would be cheaper to live in. Especially for people like me who rarely gets sick or injured and doesnt take advantage of our free health care lol


I agree about the minimum wage, but they get more for their money than we do. Plus food portions are much bigger. I went to the US to pick up a few breakers for the fuse box. I got 10 for the price of one in Canada. Even if I paid for my health insurance every month I would still be far ahead. Gas $15 fill up,cigar $5, case of beer $13,food for the week $100= $133 Thats in the US. Gas $42 fill up,cigar $25,case of beer $38.95,food for the week $175 Canadian =$280.95. Difference$147.95 Huge difference what I save in one week in the US would pay my health insurance for a month. We have A/C tax,tire tax,Eco tax,HST, on our cars alone. Another way the Canadian governemnt got us was converting to metric.


----------



## justice123

There is roughly 4 liter.s in a gallon. Right now gas here is 97 cents a litre, the US a gallon is About $2.55 a gallon. If they were paying that in the US their gas would be at $3.88 a gallon of gas. You can get 5 gallons of milk in the US for $5, 1 gallon is roughly 4 Litre's. 2 litres of milk here is $3.97 come on, I just bought it yesterday at price chopper, plus they even make us pay more for chocolate milk, which is $4.69 at pirce chopper. do the math. Go online and check out the prices, convert the metric system to the US system, they get WAAAAAYY more for their money. 

My ex in laws came from Texas, they picked up food from the US just before they came over the border they got enough food to feed everyone for close to a month. They paid for a months worth of food, that we would pay for a weeks worth. They have more than enough leftover to pay their health insurance. let's see a box of Padron 3000 $120 after exchange in the US. The same box here would cost $572. That's at $22.00 a cigar,since that is what I was told it would cost me to buy from our local cigar store. The Canadian governemnt nickles and dimes us all the time and it adds up huge.


----------



## Chod

justice123 said:


> There is roughly 4 liter.s in a gallon. Right now gas here is 97 cents a litre, the US a gallon is About $2.55 a gallon. If they were paying that in the US their gas would be at $3.88 a gallon of gas. You can get 5 gallons of milk in the US for $5, 1 gallon is roughly 4 Litre's. 2 litres of milk here is $3.97 come on, I just bought it yesterday at price chopper, plus they even make us pay more for chocolate milk, which is $4.69 at pirce chopper. do the math. Go online and check out the prices, convert the metric system to the US system, they get WAAAAAYY more for their money.
> 
> My ex in laws came from Texas, they picked up food from the US just before they came over the border they got enough food to feed everyone for close to a month. They paid for a months worth of food, that we would pay for a weeks worth. They have more than enough leftover to pay their health insurance. let's see a box of Padron 3000 $120 after exchange in the US. The same box here would cost $572. That's at $22.00 a cigar,since that is what I was told it would cost me to buy from our local cigar store. The Canadian governemnt nickles and dimes us all the time and it adds up huge.


I guess at the end of the day, if you are so upset with the system you have 3 options. Put up with it, move to the US or try to change it.

I for one am glad i live in Canada. And I live in the most expensive city in Canada, Vancouver. It is also the third most livable city in the world. Say what you will about costs, but as with most things... You get what you pay for.

I am proud to live here and can't wait to get my citizenship.


----------



## justice123

Chod said:


> I guess at the end of the day, if you are so upset with the system you have 3 options. Put up with it, move to the US or try to change it.
> 
> I for one am glad i live in Canada. And I live in the most expensive city in Canada, Vancouver. It is also the third most livable city in the world. Say what you will about costs, but as with most things... You get what you pay for.
> 
> I am proud to live here and can't wait to get my citizenship.


 :canada:I have no problem with Canada, :first:I Love Canada and am proud to be a Canadian, I just can't stand the crooks who run it. They constantly waste money, give themselves raises Etc. They never tell the truth. And everytime they make a mistake they take our money in the form of more taxe's. Like here in Ontario, 1 billion was totaly wasted last year from the health minister, what was their answer? Raise the taxe's on the rest of us to pay for it. We just need a more fair system.

You and the rest of us should be able to enjoy some simple pleasure's, without having to go into debt to do it. There is no reason we should have to pay $25 here for a smoke, while it's $5 in the US. That is just going over board. I could handle a $5 smoke in The US going for maybe $8 in Canada, but not 4 times the price.ipe:


----------



## Blackham

we got a better hockey team though....... :canada:


----------



## tbarber12

wow - I think we got a little off topic here.


----------



## Khanman

Back to topic.... got another successful delivery from Atlantic! Only took 5 days.


----------



## Leafs42084

Khanman said:


> Back to topic.... got another successful delivery from Atlantic! Only took 5 days.


Not monday to friday was it? I put in an order on friday, but it went out on monday. Im really really hoping it gets here by friday so I can take a couple when I go away from the long weekend


----------



## justice123

tbarber12 said:


> wow - I think we got a little off topic here.


Yes I agree, back to topic, Atlantic just shipped my backorder today. Hope it gets through with no problems.


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> Not monday to friday was it? I put in an order on friday, but it went out on monday. Im really really hoping it gets here by friday so I can take a couple when I go away from the long weekend


I'll keep my fingers crossed for yah. Hopefully you'll have a few smokes to enjoy.


----------



## justice123

Blackham said:


> we got a better hockey team though....... :canada:


So true,so true.:canada:


----------



## Leafs42084

tracking says they went into customs around 10am... hopefully theyre not in there for more than 30 minutes or so...

I can claim our country has a better hockey team... too bad I cant say the same for my city lol


----------



## Leafs42084

does anyone know if the amount of time your package spends in customs is an indication of anything?


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> does anyone know if the amount of time your package spends in customs is an indication of anything?


It depends, I 've had a package spend a whole day as far as the tracking number was telling me. But a few times I got worried, but the parcel actually left within 30 min. The tracking info just didn't say it. I've had the tracking say it was still in customs, yet the parcel was already to pick up here at my local post office. Sometimes the tracking is off for some reason. I wish they could tell us if there is a duties charge in the tracking info after it leaves custom's then were not on pin's and needle's as much. Good luck


----------



## justice123

I not only worry about duties, I have a lovely Postal Clerk who thinks the parcel's I get should have Duty on them even though the package has already left customs duty free. Don't know what her problem is. So I am also worried that this postal clerk will try and get duties put on. She's tried it once, I basically told her to mind her own business and it wasn't part of her job. I talked to Rob from Atlantic if worst comes to worst, I can have the parcel sent to a friends office.


----------



## Leafs42084

justice123 said:


> I not only worry about duties, I have a lovely Postal Clerk who thinks the parcel's I get should have Duty on them even though the package has already left customs duty free. Don't know what her problem is. So I am also worried that this postal clerk will try and get duties put on. She's tried it once, I basically told her to mind her own business and it wasn't part of her job. I talked to Rob from Atlantic if worst comes to worst, I can have the parcel sent to a friends office.


lol, I remember reading your posts a few weeks ago. That would really suck, its like you have twice as many hurdles to jump before you get your cigars.

Mine have never stayed in customs for such a short period of time like 30 minutes... its usually about 2h30m... this package stayed for 3hours... so hopefully everythings all good


----------



## pomorider

Just have a cigar and relax because you are worrying too much.


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> lol, I remember reading your posts a few weeks ago. That would really suck, its like you have twice as many hurdles to jump before you get your cigars.
> 
> Mine have never stayed in customs for such a short period of time like 30 minutes... its usually about 2h30m... this package stayed for 3hours... so hopefully everythings all good


Sometimes the tracking is right up to date, other time's it seems to take time to find where the package is. I did call the head Postal Office and explained what the clerk was trying to do, They said I should report her, since this isn't her job. I didn't yet. But if she tries it again I'll report her to the head office. What we go through for our Stogies. LOL:smoke2:


----------



## justice123

pomorider said:


> Just have a cigar and relax because you are worrying too much.


 I would love to, But I'm all out. hwell:

":bawling:NOTHING IS SADDER THAN AN EMPTY HUMIDOR


----------



## Khanman

Leafs42084 said:


> Not monday to friday was it? I put in an order on friday, but it went out on monday. Im really really hoping it gets here by friday so I can take a couple when I go away from the long weekend


The order was shipped on Tuesday and arrived on the Monday/Tuesday.

justice123- i would try shipping to a friend's house as I've done this the last 2 shipments without problems. This way she might cool down after a while and who knows, might get a different route?


----------



## justice123

Khanman said:


> The order was shipped on Tuesday and arrived on the Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> justice123- i would try shipping to a friend's house as I've done this the last 2 shipments without problems. This way she might cool down after a while and who knows, might get a different route?


:dude:Good to know, as I just might have to do the very same thing. I've already talked to my friend about it and he said no problem. There was a postal clerk before and she was Great, she went off on maternity leave, I am hoping she will be back soon. This other one trying to get duties put on just has a nasty attitude. I don't know if she is like this with just me or everyone:noidea:.


----------



## buckawheat

Khanman said:


> Back to topic.... got another successful delivery from Atlantic! Only took 5 days.


I made two orders from them this month too, both received about 8 days from ordering (quick for western Canada). Just can't say it enough, great customer service.


----------



## justice123

I've been waiting for an order from Atlantic that was shipped last Thursday. I know there was a Thanksgiving Holiday here and Columbus day in The US. The tracking number still says it is still on it's way to Canada. I have a feeling that the parcel might show up by Fridy or next Monday. Thats just goes to show the validity of the tracking number. Sometimes their spot on. Last night I went to check the tracking and all the info had disappeared. I need the tracking as it gives me an idea so I can call and check at the post office, this way it doesn't give the lovely :crazyostal Clerk as much time to call customs and try and get duties on it. Crossing :ssmy finger's


----------



## Leafs42084

my last package was ordered on 2 fridays ago, but not sent out till last monday. But happy to see it arrived last friday... thats 5 weekdays!


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> my last package was ordered on 2 fridays ago, but not sent out till last monday. But happy to see it arrived last friday... thats 5 weekdays!


Thats fast delivery. That means you had smokes for the holiday long weekend:clap2:. Very cool:lock1:

It usually takes about 6-7 business days for me. It went out last Thursday and the post office works Saturday's in the US. So far I'm at 4 business days excluding the holiday and Saturday. I just checked the tracking number and it still says it's enroute to Canada. But I've picked up a parcel in the past and the tracking said it was still in Customs. I hate having to rely on the tracking # so much, but the faster I pick it up the better. I am hoping the Postal Clerk from before comes back. I had no problem with her, she was friendly and helpfull. The one I've been dealing with lately is just miserable:mmph:


----------



## Leafs42084

justice123 said:


> Thats fast delivery. That means you had smokes for the holiday long weekend:clap2:. Very cool:lock1:
> 
> It usually takes about 6-7 business days for me. It went out last Thursday and the post office works Saturday's in the US. So far I'm at 4 business days excluding the holiday and Saturday. I just checked the tracking number and it still says it's enroute to Canada. But I've picked up a parcel in the past and the tracking said it was still in Customs. I hate having to rely on the tracking # so much, but the faster I pick it up the better. I am hoping the Postal Clerk from before comes back. I had no problem with her, she was friendly and helpfull. The one I've been dealing with lately is just miserable:mmph:


yea, I hate having a tracking number, cause I check it at least 20 times a day. And then I cross reference the time with old packages to make my own estimate...

How long has the lady been out? How long do people get maternity leave for? lol


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> yea, I hate having a tracking number, cause I check it at least 20 times a day. And then I cross reference the time with old packages to make my own estimate...
> 
> How long has the lady been out? How long do people get maternity leave for? lol


I think maternity leave is around 8-12 months depending who you work for. I am pretty sure she should be back soon. I am hoping, she was very easy going polite. It is hard enough to get cigars without a nosy postal clerk trying to get Duties on a package that has already been cleared by custom's. What she is doing is not part of her job.


----------



## justice123

I'm going through Cigar withdrawl. The Humi has been empty for a little while now. Hope this next order from Atlantic goes smooth. Checked the tracking and still says that it's on route to Canada. I might ask Atlantic why the tracking number works sometimes and not other's? There's not much use of a tracking number if it isn't being used or posted. This will be the 5th business day, It was shippedon the the 7 th. I don't believe it would take that long to ship to Canada Custom's.


----------



## Joe2010

justice123 said:


> I'm going through Cigar withdrawl. The Humi has been empty for a little while now. Hope this next order from Atlantic goes smooth. Checked the tracking and still says that it's on route to Canada.* I might ask Atlantic why the tracking number works sometimes and not other's*? There's not much use of a tracking number if it isn't being used or posted. This will be the 5th business day, It was shippedon the the 7 th. I don't believe it would take that long to ship to Canada Custom's.


The consistency of the tracking number lies in the fault with the post office not with Atlantic.


----------



## tbarber12

Joe2010 said:


> The consistency of the tracking number lies in the fault with the post office not with Atlantic.


Agreed, Atlantic has no control on how the USPS provides info on the tracking numbers.


----------



## Tlox

I have a cousin in Kitchener who ordered from Stogieboys.com, got his cigars via postal service in about a week. I'm happy he found a source he likes, it beats him coming over and raiding my humidor every so often.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Thanks for the 411 Tim.


----------



## Tlox

SmoknTaz said:


> Thanks for the 411 Tim.


No problem, anything to help out our BOTL of the great white north


----------



## justice123

Joe2010 said:


> The consistency of the tracking number lies in the fault with the post office not with Atlantic.


Thats true, Has anyone ever called to find out about a tracking number. I went and checked and it still says the item is enrout to Canada. I've been getting that message since last Friday. I know it doesn't take that long. It should be at least at customs by now. It's been 5 business days. I just don't want the nosy postal clerk openeing the parcel.


----------



## SeanL

That kind of thing is not unusual with parcels traveling between the United States and Canada. Often there is a gap between a parcel being listed as "en route" and further updates as it arrives, goes through customs, then enters Canada Post's system. Also, USPS tracking often ends after it crosses the border. Have you tried entering the tracking number into Canada Post's page?


----------



## justice123

SeanL said:


> That kind of thing is not unusual with parcels traveling between the United States and Canada. Often there is a gap between a parcel being listed as "en route" and further updates as it arrives, goes through customs, then enters Canada Post's system. Also, USPS tracking often ends after it crosses the border. Have you tried entering the tracking number into Canada Post's page?


I've tried the Canada Post tracking it say's the same thing. 
2010/10/08 Time 16:25 "International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada"
Thats the last update from last Friday.

I don't know what good a tracking number is if you can't track where your parcel is? Thats what it says on the page. "Track your parcel in real time". It doesn't take 5 business days to get to Canada. Canada post is obviously just to lazy to scan it or something


----------



## justice123

I also read on the Canada Post website that the tracking is updated Daily. I think I'll give them a call tomorrow and ask how it is updated daily, when the last update was last Friday. :deadhorse: Don't mean to beat a dead horse here, but I need to be on top of where the package is. That way I can call the Post office early and pick the parcel up before the nasty postal clerk tries to get duties put on it. I think she wants to open the parcel to see whats inside, thats why she wants to call custom's and ask why there is no duty on it. The woman really needs to get a life.


----------



## justice123

I just checked the tracking on the parcel and it says it just arrived in Custom's today Friday the 15th. I can't believe it took 6 business days just to get to Customs, Even with the holiday thats ridiculous.:-x


----------



## Codename47

justice123 said:


> I just checked the tracking on the parcel and it says it just arrived in Custom's today Friday the 15th. I can't believe it took 6 business days just to get to Customs, Even with the holiday thats ridiculous.:-x


Well, I placed an order in cigar.com last Friday and they still haven't shipped it


----------



## justice123

Codename47 said:


> Well, I placed an order in cigar.com last Friday and they still haven't shipped it


 :smoke2:I hear ya, I had a backorder with Atlantic for 4 weeks. Then they finally shipped last Thursday the 7th, I have never had it take so long to get from the US to Canada before. It took 7 business days just to get to Canada Custom's Usually the parcel would already be here by that time. I counted 7 business days since the US Post Office works Saturday's. So it's another 3 business days usually before it gets here after leaving customs. What we do for our Stogies. :faint:


----------



## justice123

This waiting game is the worst part especially when we also have to wait to see if we get dinged with Duties/tax's. That's another part of it, if the duties are ridiculous,which they usually are, then the package has to be sent back then reshipped again. To bad the tracking didn't say that duties have or haven't been put on the parcel.


----------



## canuck2099

Based on all the good reviews on this forum I have put an order through with Atlantic for some Nub 5 packs ( dont know what to expect, just curious I guess) and some Oliva V's. Atlantic were very quick to get back to me re my order and shipped relatively quickly after the order was amended ( Double Robusto's were out of stock so settled for the Double Toro......might have to wait until next summer to smoke those as I don't want to freeze to death !). Now it's just a matter of playing the waiting game and regularly checking the USPS tracking site. Last I looked they were in New York....hopefully they'll be headed west soon !


----------



## justice123

canuck2099 said:


> Based on all the good reviews on this forum I have put an order through with Atlantic for some Nub 5 packs ( dont know what to expect, just curious I guess) and some Oliva V's. Atlantic were very quick to get back to me re my order and shipped relatively quickly after the order was amended ( Double Robusto's were out of stock so settled for the Double Toro......might have to wait until next summer to smoke those as I don't want to freeze to death !). Now it's just a matter of playing the waiting game and regularly checking the USPS tracking site. Last I looked they were in New York....hopefully they'll be headed west soon !


You need a man cave. I picked a room to use as a cigar room. It beats trying to smoke in the freezing weather.

I've been checking the USPS and the Canadian Postal tracking. According to the tracking, my parcel is in Customs, It got there Friday at 7:35 am It says it's still in Custom's right now. This is the longest I've waited for a parcel from Atlantic. I am crossing my fingers there are no duties.


----------



## justice123

canuck2099 said:


> Based on all the good reviews on this forum I have put an order through with Atlantic for some Nub 5 packs ( dont know what to expect, just curious I guess) and some Oliva V's. Atlantic were very quick to get back to me re my order and shipped relatively quickly after the order was amended ( Double Robusto's were out of stock so settled for the Double Toro......might have to wait until next summer to smoke those as I don't want to freeze to death !). Now it's just a matter of playing the waiting game and regularly checking the USPS tracking site. Last I looked they were in New York....hopefully they'll be headed west soon !


If you don't mind me enquiring, where does the tracking say your parcel is at this time? Mine still says it's waiting to be reviewed by Custom's, I've been getting that message since Friday Oct 15th, It enetered custom's at 7:35 AM. Called the post office today and the parcel still isn't in. So I have been waiting since Oct 7th. Just trying to figure out if the tracking is actually trully up to date. If not I want to call the tracking branch of the post office to find out why it's not updated properly. I've had the tracking say the parcel was still in Cutoms, all the while, I had already picked the parcel up at my local post office. So obviously that time the tracking number was useless. I'm giving it till tomorrow and then calling and asking them where my parcel is? Plus the cost of shipping that we pay is pretty steep, so I know the package is suppose to arrive in a certain period of time.


----------



## justice123

Whats the longest anyone has waited for a package from Atlantic after they had shipped it?


----------



## Leafs42084

I think mine was 8 days... friday to monday? only ordered from them twice though


----------



## SeanL

Shipping times can vary, but such is the nature of the USPS and Canada Post. I think the speed at which parcels reach Canada depends largely on which connections they make to reach our country. It is like scheduling connecting flights. Sometimes you get to step right on board the next plane, other times you are stuck waiting around the terminal. Combine this with irregular updates and it all becomes hard to decipher.


----------



## Entan

Does anyone order from websites that are based in Europe? If so, have you had more complications with customs when compared to packages sent from US sites? Any (non-specific) advice from seasoned cigar collectors concerning this would be appreciated.


----------



## canuck2099

justice123 said:


> If you don't mind me enquiring, where does the tracking say your parcel is at this time? Mine still says it's waiting to be reviewed by Custom's, I've been getting that message since Friday Oct 15th, It enetered custom's at 7:35 AM. Called the post office today and the parcel still isn't in. So I have been waiting since Oct 7th. Just trying to figure out if the tracking is actually trully up to date. If not I want to call the tracking branch of the post office to find out why it's not updated properly. I've had the tracking say the parcel was still in Cutoms, all the while, I had already picked the parcel up at my local post office. So obviously that time the tracking number was useless. I'm giving it till tomorrow and then calling and asking them where my parcel is? Plus the cost of shipping that we pay is pretty steep, so I know the package is suppose to arrive in a certain period of time.


Don't mind you enquiring at all ! Here is the latest...

*Date**Time**Location**Status*October 19, 20108:20 amInto Foreign CustomsOctober 19, 20108:20 amArrived AbroadOctober 15, 20101:13 pmISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), International DispatchArrivalOctober 12, 2010Electronic Shipping Info Received

Now, I'll just have to see how long it stay's at Customs :bawling:


----------



## justice123

canuck2099 said:


> Don't mind you enquiring at all ! Here is the latest...
> 
> *Date**Time**Location**Status*October 19, 20108:20 amInto Foreign CustomsOctober 19, 20108:20 amArrived AbroadOctober 15, 20101:13 pmISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), International DispatchArrivalOctober 12, 2010Electronic Shipping Info Received
> 
> Now, I'll just have to see how long it stay's at Customs :bawling:


Thanks for the info:thumb:. I just talked to Canada post asking them about the parcel. They said they didn't have any new info from Friday. I told him how much we pay for shipping. I said it comes Express Post, he said then the parcel should have been there by now since express post is 3-7 business days. But they don't have the package as Express Post in their tracking records. So someone is making mistakes and we aren't actually getting the postage we are paying for. In their records it says normal mail. All the box's I looked at from previous order's say express post on them.


----------



## justice123

I also asked Canada Post, why Before I received an item, picked it up and signed for it, but when I went to the website to check the Tracking out of curiosity, it still said it was being reviewed by Customs. He said that someone forgot to scan the parcel. So I said then tracking really isn't up to date like it said. He said it is only as up to date as the people who are suppose to be scanning the parcel at each journey of the parcel, and if they aren't scanning it their not doing their job. I don't mean to be a trouble maker, or picky but if this is the case then I feel Canada Post owes people some money back. We pay good Money for shipping upwards of $25+. If we paid for express post and tracking and are not getting the service we paid good money for, then we deserve a partial refund of our postage fee's.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Entan said:


> Does anyone order from websites that are based in Europe? If so, have you had more complications with customs when compared to packages sent from US sites? Any (non-specific) advice from seasoned cigar collectors concerning this would be appreciated.


Short answer is yes. It's getting harder and less overseas etailers are willing to ship to Canada because of packages being refused if/when they get assessed by CBSA. pm sent.


----------



## justice123

Not to beat a :deadhorse:. But that really frustrates me. We pay for the tracking with our money and if someone is too lazy to do their job properly, then we don't get what we pay for. I know from reading some of the posts that many of us diligently track our packages and when it looks like it has been sitting in Custom's for days then we start to wonder and worry if we are going to get dinged with tax/duties. But if the parcel had left Customs the same day then it's Canada Post's job to scan it so we can track it. Goodness know's I would love to have a job at Canada Post,if their too lazy to do their job, I'll gladly do it. It went out Oct 7th tomorrow will be Oct 20. They have till tomorrow, if it's not here I'm calling back and raising you know what. :rant:


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> I think mine was 8 days... friday to monday? only ordered from them twice though


This is the longest I've ever waited. So I was just wondering. I know I've had tracking that was updated perfectly. It's not really the waiting,as much as I would like to know where the parcel is in real time.


----------



## Leafs42084

justice123 said:


> This is the longest I've ever waited. So I was just wondering. I know I've had tracking that was updated perfectly. It's not really the waiting,as much as I would like to know where the parcel is in real time.


when I ordered from Atlantic, the tracking seemed pretty up to date. I think they update every 6 hours or so... so sometimes you would see no action, and then 2 new actions, for ex: "entered customs 1:46pm" and then "left customs 2:57pm" etc

A lot of times though, the package will have been delivered but tracking will still say its being delivered.. maybe a day delay for that or so


----------



## SmoknTaz

Leafs42084 said:


> when I ordered from Atlantic, the tracking seemed pretty up to date. I think they update every 6 hours or so... so sometimes you would see no action, and then 2 new actions, for ex: "entered customs 1:46pm" and then "left customs 2:57pm" etc
> 
> A lot of times though, the package will have been delivered but tracking will still say its being delivered.. maybe a day delay for that or so


 
I've had many packages sent or received that arrived at the destination way before the tracking was updated.


----------



## justice123

From what I am reading on the Canada Post website custom's wouldn't be able to hold the item very long. Since Xpress post is Guranteed. From Canada to the USA. This is what is written on the Canada post website. So there is no way Customs can hold a parcel for a few day's.

_ What's new with Xpresspost-U.S.A.

Faster delivery-now in 2 and 3 days.*
Additional tracking events-with in and out of customs scans.
Signature collected upon delivery.

_

_Xpresspost_™-USA shipping service is a fast and affordable way to get your goods to the United States. Choose _Xpresspost_-USA service and automatically get these features: 

Guaranteed delivery times of 2 and 3 days between major centres in Canada and the U.S.A.*
Delivery confirmation and the ability to track your items online.
Coverage up to $100 for loss or damage (excludes prepaid envelopes).
Delivery to Post Office boxes where available.
Signature

So this is something delivered to the the USA from Canada. So the US postal service would be even faster since they also deliver and work Saturday's. My last shipment from Atlantic was Xpress post, signature required. So Custom's wouldn't be able to hold the parcel long, since the US or Canada postal couldn't deliver on their guaranteed delivery of 2-3 days.

We pay good money for shipping, I just expect to get what we paid for.
If Canada post is trying to say their records don't say Xpress post, then why is there an Xpress post and tracking number on the last package from Atlantic, thats say's signature required. Something isn't making sense.


----------



## justice123

Canada Post is so full of it. I just called again and was told that as soon as a parcel is cleared from Custom's, we will see it on our tracking within a few hours. So I asked How come, the last package that I received, I had gone to the Post Office picked up the parcel signed for it. Got home and checked the tracking out of curiosity. The tracking said it was still being reviewed by custom's, even though I had the parcel. I also explained that it still takes a few days to get to the destination after it leaves custom's. So there was still at least a 48 hour window for the tracking to say the parcel has left customs. I asked then why did the last package say it was still in Custom's, when I already had it? Canada Posts brilliant reply. SOMEONE WASN'T DOING THEIR JOB OF SCANNING IT. So I said other words the tracking number is useless, since it depends on someone doing their job properly and not be LAZY. She the went on to apologise. Another great Canadian business that is a JOKE.


----------



## pomorider

Decaf??


----------



## justice123

pomorider said:


> Decaf??


I Just can't believe what we have to go through to be able to afford and get a half decent cigar.:ask:

Plus Canada Post is Government run and they get paid with OUR Tax's. They can at least do the job they are very well paid to do. Hard to believe some people are so LAZY that they can't even scan parcels. So therefore Canada Post shouldn't State that the tracking is always up to date. (why have the tracking at all)?. 
We pay very good money for the shipping and the tracking. Thats the problem though not enough people don't bother to demand the service that they pay for. That's just the Canadian way bend over and take it.
It was pretty funny when the woman at Canada Post didn't have an answer when I asked why, when I have the parcel already picked up, that the tracking they brag about still says it's in custom's? She started flip flopping around it. Then admitted I was right and apologised. Too many people are unemployed. I'm sure they can find people who actually take enough responsibility in their job to do it right.:cowboyic9:


----------



## seanboii

People make mistakes. It's not hard to imagine that in the process of scanning what I'm sure is 100's of items daily, one slips passed without getting zapped with the little red laser.

Yes, Canada Post is funded by our tax dollar. However, we're doing our damnedest to avoid taxation on our tobacco from these online retailers. We're not in a position to piss and moan at what could be perceived as poor service. Its unfortunate that it does take so long, but the alternative is going down to your local (if you even have one) B&M and paying a much higher price.


----------



## canuck2099

justice123 said:


> Thanks for the info:thumb:. I just talked to Canada post asking them about the parcel. They said they didn't have any new info from Friday. I told him how much we pay for shipping. I said it comes Express Post, he said then the parcel should have been there by now since express post is 3-7 business days. But they don't have the package as Express Post in their tracking records. So someone is making mistakes and we aren't actually getting the postage we are paying for. In their records it says normal mail. All the box's I looked at from previous order's say express post on them.


So here is the latest.....arrived at Canadian Customs today at 08:20 and left customs at 13:09. Pretty quick ! I hope that that is a good sign :banana:


----------



## Leafs42084

based on the amount of people who have successful deliveries of their packages, I wonder what the odds are of getting taxed. I feel like most people are just paranoid, and when one person does get caught, its blown out of proportion.

Now watch me get caught on my current order thats coming my way because I jinxed myself lol


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> based on the amount of people who have successful deliveries of their packages, I wonder what the odds are of getting taxed. I feel like most people are just paranoid, and when one person does get caught, its blown out of proportion.
> 
> Now watch me get caught on my current order thats coming my way because I jinxed myself lol


Thats why we check the tracking so much, if the parcel goes in and out of Customs in a timely fashion then thats usually a good sign. I remember someone a previous post getting charged $280 for 10 cigar's. Thats ridiculous. If they charge me $100 in Duties thats fine for a box, but $280 for 10. Plus the only reason people are uptight is if the duties are something they can't afford, they have no alternative but to refuse the parcel. PLus as you know I have the lovely Canada Post clerk bent on getting duties on parcels that already passed through custom's duty free.


----------



## justice123

seanboii said:


> People make mistakes. It's not hard to imagine that in the process of scanning what I'm sure is 100's of items daily, one slips passed without getting zapped with the little red laser.
> 
> Yes, Canada Post is funded by our tax dollar. However, we're doing our damnedest to avoid taxation on our tobacco from these online retailers. We're not in a position to piss and moan at what could be perceived as poor service. Its unfortunate that it does take so long, but the alternative is going down to your local (if you even have one) B&M and paying a much higher price.


I agree with you about human error, it's just when Canada Post is adamant about the fact that they give the latest info, then on the other hand admit that yah some people just don't do there job sometime's. Kind of like going for an oil change, they change the oil but not the filter, so basically the oil change is useless but you paid for the filter. These are Government employee's and are paid very well for a service. The only reason we all go through any of this is the extortionist tax's. As I said in a previous post, I'll pay $8-$9 for a decent smoke that they can get for $5.00 in the US. But when it is $25 here for a $5 smoke, thats going over board. It's funny how we can gamble,drink alcohol,smoke cigars or cigarette's as long as the Government get's their cut. Kinda like the Mafia used to do, you can run your business as long as we get a cut, don't pay, you lose your business. Bottom line I feel we should all be able to enjoy some simple pleasure's and not be punished with outlandish tax's and fee's. Plus if your paying for a service, you should get it.


----------



## justice123

canuck2099 said:


> So here is the latest.....arrived at Canadian Customs today at 08:20 and left customs at 13:09. Pretty quick ! I hope that that is a good sign :banana:


:thumb:Yes that is usually a good sign, in and out. Good luckeace:


----------



## justice123

The other thing is if Custom's is going to hold it then charge me Duties. Get the he!! on with it. Open it, charge me duties, and let's get on with the process. I don't know how the post office makes claims of getting a parcel to it' destination guaranteed in 3-7 days when they know there's a chance that custom's can hold it for as long as they want. Doesn't make sense. Pay for Xpress postage, but if customs hold's it for 3 days or more sorry about you luck, even though you payed. So what I am saying is just don't guarantee it if you can't hold up your part of the bargain. There isn't a person on here that doesn't want what they paid good money for. Your gonna guarantee it, put up or Shut up.


----------



## justice123

If I ran a personal business like the way Canada Post does, I wouldn't be in business for long. But since it's Government, they don't care as much.:sb I simply want what I paid good money for fast expediant delivery and to be able to track my parcel in real time, like they GUARANTEE!!!!!.:hc

Plus if know one scans it properly, what happens if it sit's in customs for the next 3 week's or more? Your just at the mercy waiting?

I know a person who was fired for faking a back injury at Canada post. He stole closet's full of merchandise mostly *****grahic material in his time at the post office. But since it wasn't scanned properly, it was put down as lost. Who paid? The person who bought the merchandise. Canada post would say they never got it, even though they did. The last place the parcel was tracked was in custom's. We never got it. This guy stole money out of cards, Etc he said everyone does it there. Thats one of the reason's for UP TO DATE TRACKING, To help eliminate theft and fraud. Then you have proof where your parcel is. So if the parcel left Custom's and wasn't scanned, and it goes missing, how do they track it? They can't. Don't know about the rest of you but the loss of $200 worth of cigars is a huge hit. So it might sound like I'm uptight, but to some people $200 is a lot of money to lose. Give me a job at the Post office and I won't have to worry, I'll just go to my local Cigar retailer and buy my smoke's, since I get paid very well off the tax payer's and can afford it.:anim_soapbox:


----------



## HydroRaven

You can always try UPS, FeDex or DSL. They're usually faster and update the tracking pretty quickly.


----------



## pomorider

justice123 said:


> If I ran a personal business like the way Canada Post does, I wouldn't be in business for long. But since it's Government, they don't care as much.:sb I simply want what I paid good money for fast expediant delivery and to be able to track my parcel in real time, like they GUARANTEE!!!!!.:hc
> 
> :anim_soapbox:


I think you should mail order your cigars from a Canadian company from now on. It may cost a little more, but still cheaper than getting it from the States.


----------



## justice123

pomorider said:


> I think you should mail order your cigars from a Canadian company from now on. It may cost a little more, but still cheaper than getting it from the States.


 Gladly, give me a list or a few companies and I'll gladly pay a little more. This Cat and Mouse game with The US companies and the post office is ridiculous. All I am asking is I get what I paid for, and if on time tracking and service is guranteed and I am paying the extra price. Thats what I want. I don't order a filet migon steak and they serve me a T bone. If anyone has a list of a Canadian company that gives good deals slightly comparable to The USA give us a list, that is Canadian based, I'm all for it. I would love nothing more than to be like our US brother's and Sister's and be able to buy good cigars without dealing with the Gestapo Canadian custom's anymore. Just order from a company from my own Country with reasonable prices. Dream come true.


----------



## justice123

pomorider said:


> I think you should mail order your cigars from a Canadian company from now on. It may cost a little more, but still cheaper than getting it from the States.


How do I do that? If it's cheaper than the US, we are all ahead of the game big time.:thumb:
If someone on this blog has a list of Canadian places to buy cigars at a little more without the hassle of Custom's please post it. I would gladly pay say $150 for a box of Padron 3000 from a Canadian company if I can, even though I can get them for $102 from an American Company. The extra charge would far outweigh the hassles from ordering from the US. No custom's,No duties, is there a list of mail order companies that do this? If there is I am sure 99% of the people on here are on board. It would work out to the same as I would pay ($25+ US) postage + Exchange coming from the US.


----------



## justice123

HydroRaven said:


> You can always try UPS, FeDex or DSL. They're usually faster and update the tracking pretty quickly.


I don't know if Atlantic uses them for shipping to Canada. I know a few other's that do and they charge duties before they ship, and the charge is ridiculous.


----------



## justice123

Another thing, if I get the parcel and I go to the Canada Post web site and it still say's the parcel is being reviewed by custom's. I'm calling Canada post, I gonna ask if they can tell me where my parcel is? If they say it say's it's still in custom's. I am going to demand to know why I have the parcel in my possesion, but the tracking says it's still in Custom's. Just like a few of the previous parcel's in the past. I paid extra $$$ for the tracking, all I am asking for is what I paid for. Plus if a business wants to out right BRAG about it's great up to date on time tracking capabilities and record and guarantee and charge the xtra money for it, then stand behind it and your guarantee. 

It cannot get any SIMPLER than that.


----------



## justice123

Hey everyone, sorry about the huge rant about the postal and customs.hwell: These places are sore spots with me. Especially Customs. I was a truck driver for over 7 years and crossed the Border 2-4 times a day. Customs treat's people like dirt all the time. One of the reason's I stopped driving truck was the abuse custom's does to a person.

On another note, the parcel finally left customs to day at 4:00 pm. I have a strong feeling that the parcel got hit with Duties. Since the parcel arrived at custom's on Oct 15 at 7:35Am. So it's been 4 business days in customs. I can't imagine thats a very good sign:frown:. I did call and talk to Robert from Atlantic, and he said if there are duties , just send it back and they'll reship the parcel no problem. I just have to pay the shipping costs again. He said they have no problem with it coming back, since they know what we go through and how high the duties can be. I told Robert just reship the original cigars that are sent back if there sent back.:tu


----------



## Tarks

Are you talking to yourself?


----------



## mavmech13

Asking for a friend.

Is Cigarchief legit? He's wondering because the prices are almost too good to be true I guess.


----------



## WorkingClassWanderer

mavmech13 said:


> Asking for a friend.
> 
> Is Cigarchief legit? He's wondering because the prices are almost too good to be true I guess.


PM sent


----------



## mavmech13

WorkingClassWanderer said:


> PM sent


Got it thank you kindly


----------



## WorkingClassWanderer

mavmech13 said:


> Got it thank you kindly


No problem


----------



## socapots

justice123 said:


> Hey everyone, sorry about the huge rant about the postal and customs.hwell: These places are sore spots with me. Especially Customs. I was a truck driver for over 7 years and crossed the Border 2-4 times a day. Customs treat's people like dirt all the time. One of the reason's I stopped driving truck was the abuse custom's does to a person.
> 
> On another note, the parcel finally left customs to day at 4:00 pm. I have a strong feeling that the parcel got hit with Duties. Since the parcel arrived at custom's on Oct 15 at 7:35Am. So it's been 4 business days in customs. I can't imagine thats a very good sign:frown:. I did call and talk to Robert from Atlantic, and he said if there are duties , just send it back and they'll reship the parcel no problem. I just have to pay the shipping costs again. He said they have no problem with it coming back, since they know what we go through and how high the duties can be. I told Robert just reship the original cigars that are sent back if there sent back.:tu


dude you gotta relax a bit. take some breath.. slow deep breaths. man..
you are just tripping balls for no reason right now.. making things tougher on yourself then they need to be. tougher on us (or at least me) then it has to be.. 
Sometimes shit takes awhile.. so what it takes a days to clear customs.. 
For all you know they could be down a few workers, or for some reason 3 or 4 times as much packages are coming through. maybe they had system problems. or maybe your package just got lost in the shuffle... 
on the other side.. and not to stress you out (but i dont think you need help with that) maybe it did get dinged.. 
only time will tell i guess.

:hippie::beerchug:


----------



## Frodo

My golden rule is to never declare the contents as cigars and keep the shipments to 20 sticks or less. I have got caught once in about 18 tries. I figure with those kinds of numbers, they just wave them though...


----------



## SeanL

That is pretty much the same as what I do, but I typically aim around 30 cigars. The main thing concern I have is weight/bulk, so I only order one box per shipment to keep weight down. The balance is usually made up with interesting fivers I want to try.


----------



## canuck2099

Well I think my package from Atlantic has arrived at the Post Office ( got the slip in the mail yesterday). I'll be at the post office as soon as it opens :whoo:

BTW, how do I join the Team Canada ?


----------



## SmoknTaz

canuck2099 said:


> Well I think my package from Atlantic has arrived at the Post Office ( got the slip in the mail yesterday). I'll be at the post office as soon as it opens :whoo:
> 
> BTW, how do I join the Team Canada ?


30 days 30 posts then pm Karmaz00


----------



## canuck2099

SmoknTaz said:


> 30 days 30 posts then pm


Aha ! Thanks, will do !

As an aside, it wasn't my parcel at the post office. It was something for my wife's horse. Damn horse !


----------



## SmoknTaz

canuck2099 said:


> Aha ! Thanks, will do !
> 
> As an aside, it wasn't my parcel at the post office. It was something for my wife's horse. Damn horse !


It's always more gratifying to receive a package at the door then to have to pick it up at the PO. :whoo:


----------



## canuck2099

The package from Atlantic arrived today after all. All cigars were in great condition and better still there were no extra charges :ss

All went really well as far as my first order is concerned. I will definately use Atlantic again. Now just gotta let the cigars rest a little before I start sampling them !


----------



## SmoknTaz

canuck2099 said:


> The package from Atlantic arrived today after all. All cigars were in great condition and better still there were no extra charges :ss
> 
> All went really well as far as my first order is concerned. I will definately use Atlantic again. Now just gotta let the cigars rest a little before I start sampling them !


Good to hear :tu btw is the DQ still on the main drag? :dunno: It's been about 15 years since I've been up there!


----------



## Cadillac

Just received my stinky from Atlantic. $19.99 not too shabby. Now they have the San Cristobal Robustos on sale in the 10packs.


----------



## canuck2099

SmoknTaz said:


> Good to hear :tu btw is the DQ still on the main drag? :dunno: It's been about 15 years since I've been up there!


No, the DQ is gone and I would'nt consider that the main drag anymore ! A lot has changed in the last 15 yrs ( heck a lot has changed in the 4 yrs I've been here !)


----------



## SmoknTaz

canuck2099 said:


> No, the DQ is gone and I would'nt consider that the main drag anymore ! A lot has changed in the last 15 yrs ( heck a lot has changed in the 4 yrs I've been here !)


I bet, not to mention the improvements that were made for he Olympics!


----------



## captain_pudding

justice123 said:


> How do I do that? If it's cheaper than the US, we are all ahead of the game big time.:thumb:
> If someone on this blog has a list of Canadian places to buy cigars at a little more without the hassle of Custom's please post it. I would gladly pay say $150 for a box of Padron 3000 from a Canadian company if I can, even though I can get them for $102 from an American Company. The extra charge would far outweigh the hassles from ordering from the US. No custom's,No duties, is there a list of mail order companies that do this? If there is I am sure 99% of the people on here are on board. It would work out to the same as I would pay ($25+ US) postage + Exchange coming from the US.


Due to tobacco tax in Canada I don't think it would in any way be cheaper to buy them in Canada, a stick that costs $5 in the states runs about $25 in canada, also, due to the rules about not posting sites that sell cubans in the forums, you can't post canadian cigar stores, as they almost all sell cubans. And lastly there's that stupid canadian law that tobacco can't be sold out of province, so you'd be very limited in your options.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Cadillac said:


> Just received my stinky from Atlantic. $19.99 not too shabby. Now they have the San Cristobal Robustos on sale in the 10packs.


I love my stinky, got in on a GB on A s y l u m. btw, they float too!


----------



## Leafs42084

SmoknTaz said:


> I love my stinky, got in on a GB on A s y l u m. btw, they float too!


now im curious... what is a stinky? thought maybe a brand of cigar, but the float? lol

very confused and curious


----------



## SmoknTaz

Leafs42084 said:


> now im curious... what is a stinky? thought maybe a brand of cigar, but the float? lol
> 
> very confused and curious


Here you go, I have the original 4 stirrup.

StinkyCigar.com: Promoting the Enjoyment of Fine Cigars


----------



## Tarks

Leafs42084 said:


> now im curious... what is a stinky? thought maybe a brand of cigar, but the float? lol
> 
> very confused and curious


Ashtray!


----------



## captain_pudding

So uhm . . .does anybody know what happened to thecigarcellar.com they were canada friendly and they seem to have vanished


----------



## Leafs42084

I hate waiting for packages! Bought a new 150 count humidor along with beads and a digital hygrometer from Cheaphumidors.com...

ordered last Tuesday I believe, and tracking says it left customs at 7:12am this morning... really hoping it makes it here today, but more likely tomorrow.

gotta stop spending money online :S


----------



## SmoknTaz

Leafs42084 said:


> I hate waiting for packages! Bought a new 150 count humidor along with beads and a digital hygrometer from Cheaphumidors.com...
> 
> ordered last Tuesday I believe, and tracking says it left customs at 7:12am this morning... really hoping it makes it here today, but more likely tomorrow.
> 
> gotta stop spending money online :S


The wait is always the hardest. If you want to stop spending money online then stop spending time on line! :crazy: ound:


----------



## jaypulay

Another order with Atlantic on the way... looks like it was shipped yesterday. The last 2 orders I placed took about 1 1/2 weeks, we'll see how long this one takes.


----------



## Entan

I've noticed that orders have taken longer than usual to arrive. They used to take no longer than a week. Now the average is around 1.5 weeks. Is it just that this time of year is busier, or is there another reason?

Huh..my 100th post. Kinda feels like I should have written something special for it. Oh well, there's always the 1000th..


----------



## canuck2099

Doesn't bother me ( delivery timeframe ). As long as the cigars are the right price, arrive in good condition and come with no additional costs (thank you Canadian customs !) I'm willing to wait a bit.


----------



## Frodo

Entan said:


> I've noticed that orders have taken longer than usual to arrive. They used to take no longer than a week. Now the average is around 1.5 weeks. Is it just that this time of year is busier, or is there another reason?


Deliveries always seem to take 1.5 weeks for me.

Is it just me or have mailing prices for packages shippmed from the US to Canada increased. I used to pay $6-$7 for a flat-rate box - the one that holds 10 cigars. The same box now requires $15 postage!!! Unfortunatly this will probably stop my purchase of any value sticks like 5 Vegas as the postage makes this kinda purchase unwieldy.


----------



## canuck2099

Anyone know which of the online stores (that play ball with us canadian folk) sell the Diesel Unholy Cocktail ? I've been reading some good reviews and might need to sample some.....


----------



## golfguy

Entan said:


> I've noticed that orders have taken longer than usual to arrive. They used to take no longer than a week. Now the average is around 1.5 weeks. Is it just that this time of year is busier, or is there another reason?
> 
> Huh..my 100th post. Kinda feels like I should have written something special for it. Oh well, there's always the 1000th..


Congrats on 100 posts.:smile:

I used to work for a company that did a lot of importing. When shipping USPS, the timeframe was always unpredictable. Our broker at the time said it had something to do with Canada customs, Canada post, and the package volume. As we head towards the Christmas selling season, that volume would be my guess...


----------



## jaypulay

Shipment from Atlantic arrived today... missed the drop off though:frown:
1 week!! Not bad... according to the postal card, all's well regarding the art supplies:canada:


----------



## Leafs42084

So the Canadian dollar has hit par with the US...

I know its been hovering around that mark the whole time but it really makes me want to buy some more stuff lol.


----------



## Entan

With the Canadian dollar trading high, and the tobacco laws moving in the current direction in both Canada and the US, I want to buy a box of every good cigar I've tried and stash them away. The problem is that every time I put in an order, I'm stressed about customs catching it. If I were to buy all those boxes, I may have a heart attack from the stress. I'd also need to buy a cigar cabinet to accommodate such a stash. Hmm, I wonder what the closest *good* US cigar B&M store to Calgary.


----------



## Leafs42084

Entan said:


> With the Canadian dollar trading high, and the tobacco laws moving in the current direction in both Canada and the US, I want to buy a box of every good cigar I've tried and stash them away. The problem is that every time I put in an order, I'm stressed about customs catching it. If I were to buy all those boxes, I may have a heart attack from the stress. I'd also need to buy a cigar cabinet to accommodate such a stash. Hmm, I wonder what the closest *good* US cigar B&M store to Calgary.


yea, I get really stressed out too... but getting a package in the mail is like chirstmas! lol

anyways, even if you found a good B&M store in the US close to Calgary... wouldnt you still have a problem bringing it across the border? I think if you stay in the US for 2 nights or something you can bring back 2 boxes or something like that...

not sure if it'll be worth it.


----------



## canuck2099

jaypulay said:


> Shipment from Atlantic arrived today... missed the drop off though:frown:
> 1 week!! Not bad... according to the postal card, all's well regarding the art supplies:canada:


Nice. What art supplies did you order ?


----------



## SmoknTaz

canuck2099 said:


> Nice. What art supplies did you order ?


I think Jay stocked up on Acids! :bounce:


----------



## Baldyisme

Entan said:


> With the Canadian dollar trading high, and the tobacco laws moving in the current direction in both Canada and the US, I want to buy a box of every good cigar I've tried and stash them away. The problem is that every time I put in an order, I'm stressed about customs catching it. If I were to buy all those boxes, I may have a heart attack from the stress. I'd also need to buy a cigar cabinet to accommodate such a stash. Hmm, I wonder what the closest *good* US cigar B&M store to Calgary.


Hi Entan. I'm from Cowtown too. The closest GREAT US B&M used to be Jean's Smoke Shop in Salt Lake City, Utah. However, they've closed their doors due to the new, retroactive, cigar taxes in Utah. There are other ways around this. AFAIK there's nothing else remotely good near us.


----------



## jaypulay

canuck2099 said:


> Nice. What art supplies did you order ?


Did a split buy with a fellow BOTL... We split a box of AF Short Stories and also did the Rocky Patel build a box (Some Decade LE Torps, Decade Robusto's and some Vintage 90's.) I also ended up getting a box of CAO Gold Robusto glass tubos, some Pigtail Robustos and a Padron 45th Anniversary #35 for myself.

And yes SmoknTaz, you're right!! I did stock up on Acids.... to bomb you with!!!:chk


----------



## HGFlex

I love getting art supplies like that! Can't wait to get my share! 
:dude:
(And before anybody says anything... I'M NOT TALKING ABOUT THE ACIDS!!! :hippie: )



jaypulay said:


> Did a split buy with a fellow BOTL... We split a box of AF Short Stories and also did the Rocky Patel build a box (Some Decade LE Torps, Decade Robusto's and some Vintage 90's.) I also ended up getting a box of CAO Gold Robusto glass tubos, some Pigtail Robustos and a Padron 45th Anniversary #35 for myself.
> 
> And yes SmoknTaz, you're right!! I did stock up on Acids.... to bomb you with!!!:chk


----------



## SmoknTaz

jaypulay said:


> Did a split buy with a fellow BOTL... We split a box of AF Short Stories and also did the Rocky Patel build a box (Some Decade LE Torps, Decade Robusto's and some Vintage 90's.) I also ended up getting a box of CAO Gold Robusto glass tubos, some Pigtail Robustos and a Padron 45th Anniversary #35 for myself.


Nice score! :tu


jaypulay said:


> And yes SmoknTaz, you're right!! I did stock up on Acids.... to bomb you with!!!:chk


 :der:


----------



## Entan

New site layout at Atlantic Cigar. Massive improvement from what I've seen so far.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Entan said:


> New site layout at Atlantic Cigar. Massive improvement from what I've seen so far.


Huge improvement! The visuals certainly help when your shopping. I like it!


----------



## Cadillac

Anyone becoming a VIP?


----------



## WorkingClassWanderer

Looks alot better now but there are lots of items out of stock. I don't think the VIP membership would be worth it to us Canadians unless the deals are significant. I am curious to hear if it is worth it though.


----------



## Entan

No VIP for me at this time. They'll probably need to outline the exact benefits to Canadian/International consumers before I would join. Furthermore, it may not be worthwhile unless you're a power buyer.


----------



## canuck2099

Yeah, I don't think that there will be much in the way of benefits to Canadian buyers considering that shipping will still cost the same. However, if anyone does join and finds out that the specials/discounts are worth the joining fee let us all know !


----------



## Leafs42084

I use atlantic the most, but sometimes their $25 shipping to Canada is a deal breaker... especially if youre just buying one box or a couple samplers. I buy from seriouscigars.com sometimes because they have free shipping on a bunch of boxes... and their prices are similar to Atlantics... although sometimes theyre way higher... just gotta cross reference before buying

for example, the next box I want to buy is the Hemingway short story... its $110 at Atlantic, and $123 at Serious... so $13 more expensive, but you get free shipping. And im also pretty sure if you buy a box with free shipping, its free for hte whole order, even if you add another box or samplers


----------



## SeanL

Leafs42084 said:


> I use atlantic the most, but sometimes their $25 shipping to Canada is a deal breaker... especially if youre just buying one box or a couple samplers. I buy from seriouscigars.com sometimes because they have free shipping on a bunch of boxes... and their prices are similar to Atlantics... although sometimes theyre way higher... just gotta cross reference before buying
> 
> for example, the next box I want to buy is the Hemingway short story... its $110 at Atlantic, and $123 at Serious... so $13 more expensive, but you get free shipping. And im also pretty sure if you buy a box with free shipping, its free for hte whole order, even if you add another box or samplers


You use Serious? Do you pay duties or do they play ball?


----------



## Leafs42084

SeanL said:


> You use Serious? Do you pay duties or do they play ball?


ive used them to order maybe about 4 times? I used them before using Atlantic...

anyways, I dont know if they play ball like Atlantic and come right out and say just refuse the product... but once I ordered 2 boxes which took a bit longer to arrive than normal. So I emailed Ron, and he said if the duties are too high, to refuse them...

Im willing to pay something reasonable... just not too crazy like 150-200%


----------



## Shaz

My order just came in from Atlantic safe and sound. They had emailed me on a back order and asked if I still wanted the item. So the following weekend I spotted another special and asked if could add that to my order. No problem. Took maybe about a week to arrive which is pretty good.
The best way to deal with the high shipping cost is to order more cigars to cost average down the added cost per cigar. Works for me.


----------



## Tarks

Shaz said:


> My order just came in from Atlantic safe and sound. They had emailed me on a back order and asked if I still wanted the item. So the following weekend I spotted another special and asked if could add that to my order. No problem. Took maybe about a week to arrive which is pretty good.
> The best way to deal with the high shipping cost is to order more cigars to cost average down the added cost per cigar. Works for me.


Damn Kaz! More nc's! wtf? lmao.


----------



## Shaz

Tarks said:


> Damn Kaz! More nc's! wtf? lmao.


I'm being more selective these days :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> I'm being more selective these days :biggrin:


I'm surprised that Tarks still associates with us peasants! :wink:


----------



## Pauly

Does Atlantic cigars still deliver to Canada? I also checked thecigarcellar.com (anthony) but the site is no longer working.


----------



## SeanL

Atlantic still ships to Canada.


----------



## Shaz

SmoknTaz said:


> I'm surprised that Tarks still associates with us peasants! :wink:


I got some Acids just for him. :biggrin:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> I got some Acids just for him. :biggrin:


You and I both know he's a closet Acid smoker! :biglaugh:


----------



## SeanL

Just got my latest order from Atlantic:

1 x box of Casa Fernandez corojo toros
1 x Lancero Sampler III*
5 x Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
5 x Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Preferidos
5 x Padron Anniversary 1964 Principe Maduro

* Eight lanceros, one each from the following lines: Alec Bradley Tempus Creo, DPG Blue Label Fundadores, El Triunfador #6, Gran Habano Corojo #5, J. Fuego Delirium, J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1, Kristoff Criollo, and Oliva Serie V.


----------



## Tarks

Shaz said:


> I got some Acids just for him. :biggrin:


Bring them to Fargo Kaz! We can use them as air fresheners for our hotel rooms! :mrgreen:


----------



## Robmye

***************. com ships to Canada.


----------



## Tarks

Robmye said:


> ***************. com ships to Canada.


Do they ship discreetly?


----------



## Robmye

If you mean does BCP ship with boxes labeled as "Gifts"? No, they can't. has to go through Customs and contents must be declared. Some companies will skirt this requirement, but they are flirting with serious consequences if caught. If you mean by "discreet" does the box itself or the label have anything on it that says "cigars" or "tobacco product", no I don't think they do.


----------



## Tarks

Robmye said:


> If you mean does BCP ship with boxes labeled as "Gifts"? No, they can't. has to go through Customs and contents must be declared. Some companies will skirt this requirement, but they are flirting with serious consequences if caught. If you mean by "discreet" does the box itself or the label have anything on it that says "cigars" or "tobacco product", no I don't think they do.


If BCP is not declaring the contents as tobacco/cigars etc then they are already "flirting with serious consequences" if caught. They might as well declare as "gifts" if they are going to lie on the declaration of contents.


----------



## SeanL

BCP will ship to Canada, but they do not "play ball."


----------



## Robmye

No, BCP declares the actual contents on the Customs forms, as they are required, but not the box itself.


----------



## justice123

Robmye said:


> ***************. com ships to Canada.


I've ordered from Best cigars's in the past. 1 box of Don Tomas and 2 bundles of Quorum. Custom's grabbed it and charged $263 in duties. I paid it but never ordered from them again.

I talked to Rob from Atlantic he said the reason cigar merchants who put Gift on the package don't get into trouble if the package is opened and there's cigar's in it, is they put it as a gift. And it's shipped person to person. They ship it as if a friend is sending another friend a box of cigar's as a gift.

BestCigars can play ball, they just don't want to. Since a number of other online cigar store's play ball with no problem.


----------



## Leafs42084

justice123 said:


> I've ordered from Best cigars's in the past. 1 box of Don Tomas and 2 bundles of Quorum. Custom's grabbed it and charged $263 in duties. I paid it but never ordered from them again.
> 
> I talked to Rob from Atlantic he said the reason cigar merchants who put Gift on the package don't get into trouble if the package is opened and there's cigar's in it, is they put it as a gift. And it's shipped person to person. They ship it as if a friend is sending another friend a box of cigar's as a gift.
> 
> BestCigars can play ball, they just don't want to. Since a number of other online cigar store's play ball with no problem.


maybe im wrong, cant remember for sure... but dont places like atlantic include the receipt with the package? hard to convince someone its a gift when they include the receipt with it


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> maybe im wrong, cant remember for sure... but dont places like atlantic include the receipt with the package? hard to convince someone its a gift when they include the receipt with it


I'd have to find the shipping labels. I know that they put the value and the price of shipping on the package. But I don't recall a receipt.


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> maybe im wrong, cant remember for sure... but dont places like atlantic include the receipt with the package? hard to convince someone its a gift when they include the receipt with it


Checked the box, no receipt, just the customs declaration and the shipping costs. Plus non delivery instructions to "Reteurn to Sender" Nothing about cigars or a reciept, gotta love the online stores who play ball.:evil:


----------



## justice123

The new Atlantic website looks pretty cool. Is it now up to date as far as what they have in stock? Looking to place another order soon,but hate when I call and they say their out of stock, but the website say's they have them. I know this was a flaw in their last website. Just wondering if they corrected this problem with the new improved website.


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> maybe im wrong, cant remember for sure... but dont places like atlantic include the receipt with the package? hard to convince someone its a gift when they include the receipt with it


Checked a few other paper's from past shipment's. No reciept's.


----------



## Codename47

justice123 said:


> I've ordered from Best cigars's in the past. 1 box of Don Tomas and 2 bundles of Quorum. Custom's grabbed it and charged $263 in duties. I paid it but never ordered from them again.
> 
> I talked to Rob from Atlantic he said the reason cigar merchants who put Gift on the package don't get into trouble if the package is opened and there's cigar's in it, is they put it as a gift. And it's shipped person to person. They ship it as if a friend is sending another friend a box of cigar's as a gift.
> 
> BestCigars can play ball, they just don't want to. Since a number of other online cigar store's play ball with no problem.


That's true. When I ask shops why they do not shipp discreetly or do not shipp to Europe at all, they all answer that they get into trouble if they do so. However and luckily, there are very few shops which send cigars to me as I wish(person to person, no invoice inside and no words about tobacco on customs declaration) and they seem to have no problems about that


----------



## Shaz

Codename47 said:


> That's true. When I ask shops why they do not shipp discreetly or do not shipp to Europe at all, they all answer that they get into trouble if they do so. However and luckily, there are very few shops which send cigars to me as I wish(person to person, no invoice inside and no words about tobacco on customs declaration) and they seem to have no problems about that


Why do you consider it lucky? 
Or are you worried all your grocery money would go on cigars? ound:


----------



## Entan

Shaz said:


> Why do you consider it lucky?
> Or are you worried all your grocery money would go on cigars? ound:


I find that it's quite the opposite for me. If cigars were more readily available as they are in the States, I wouldn't have bought so many so quickly. Unfortunately, the way things are going, there may come a time when getting cigars by mail (or border crossing) is no longer a viable option. Whether it's due to stricter customs, or US shipping policy changes, getting a good cigar may, one day, mean shelling out $26 for a Padron 2000.

I hope that never happens and I try not to draw too much attention to the fact that I receive cigars by mail. I keep good relations with the sites I order from and they have been very kind in return. If this keeps going for many years to come, all the better. If not, then I've got some stogies stockpiled, and I just have to make sure that I take my time enjoying them. Maybe long enough to start a revolution and make Canada a cigar friendly country :mischief: .


----------



## SeanL

Padron 2000s are $20.00 at one of the stores in town.


----------



## justice123

Codename47 said:


> That's true. When I ask shops why they do not shipp discreetly or do not shipp to Europe at all, they all answer that they get into trouble if they do so. However and luckily, there are very few shops which send cigars to me as I wish(person to person, no invoice inside and no words about tobacco on customs declaration) and they seem to have no problems about that


The ones who don't play ball just don't want to, they can though. There is no reason one online store can and another can't. Just like here in Ontario, we can't even get cigars from other Province's in our own Country. Totally ridiculous:der:. I think the one's who don't play ball are just missing out on a lot of business.


----------



## justice123

Entan said:


> I find that it's quite the opposite for me. If cigars were more readily available as they are in the States, I wouldn't have bought so many so quickly. Unfortunately, the way things are going, there may come a time when getting cigars by mail (or border crossing) is no longer a viable option. Whether it's due to stricter customs, or US shipping policy changes, getting a good cigar may, one day, mean shelling out $26 for a Padron 2000.
> 
> I hope that never happens and I try not to draw too much attention to the fact that I receive cigars by mail. I keep good relations with the sites I order from and they have been very kind in return. If this keeps going for many years to come, all the better. If not, then I've got some stogies stockpiled, and I just have to make sure that I take my time enjoying them. Maybe long enough to start a revolution and make Canada a cigar friendly country :mischief: .


It is getting scary in the US when it comes to cigars, they seem to be taking a few idea's from the Canadian law's. I'm crossing my finger's they don't go to the extreme's Canada goes to when it come's to cigar's. Free Country my butt. I've been trying to stock pile some cigars myself. It may sound paranoid, but the Government always seem to go after the simple pleasure's first, making it too expensive except for the rich and well off.


----------



## justice123

SeanL said:


> Padron 2000s are $20.00 at one of the stores in town.


Thats just crazy.:der:. I know 2 stores went out of business here. They both said they couldn't make any money because of the tax's. The Government isn't too bright sometime's. They put store's out of business, instead of making the tax's a little less and getting some money and keeping a business open, they make it too expensive to sell the merchandise:hmm:. I think I'd rather make things a little more tax friendly to be able to get some revenue, than none at all. I'm willing to go so far as pay double for a cigar, but 4 x's the amount:der:. No way.


----------



## SeanL

Consider yourself lucky if you live in a Canadian city where a retailer takes cigars even remotely seriously. The only stores that sell cigars here are primarily convenience stores. Oh, and one of the head shops sells cigars as well. It is the only way they can stay in business here. Back when you could still smoke inside bars, we had a place that was sort of a bar/coffeehouse/cigar lounge, but they ended up going out of business. Between mismanaging their money, choosing a unit with high rent, and only being able to move the cheaper products, they went out of business after a couple of years.


----------



## Codename47

justice123 said:


> The ones who don't play ball just don't want to, they can though. There is no reason one online store can and another can't. Just like here in Ontario, we can't even get cigars from other Province's in our own Country. Totally ridiculous:der:. I think the one's who don't play ball are just missing out on a lot of business.


I think they are just too lazy or too stupid to realize that


----------



## tmac77

Anyone here tried Holts Cigar Company? Decent prices and it looks like they ship to Canada. Not sure about how they label the customs sticker.


----------



## AspiringGent

A colleague who works at the border just put together a good document describing fees/duties/taxes on importing cigars (and whisky) into Canada. The short: $250 duties/taxes on a $100 box of cigars. The long: Importing Scotch & Cigars. I should note that because of his role at the border, there is a very pessimistic view towards mis-declaring and smuggling, as you can imagine, to cover his ass.


----------



## justice123

AspiringGent said:


> A colleague who works at the border just put together a good document describing fees/duties/taxes on importing cigars (and whisky) into Canada. The short: $250 duties/taxes on a $100 box of cigars. The long: Importing Scotch & Cigars. I should note that because of his role at the border, there is a very pessimistic view towards mis-declaring and smuggling, as you can imagine, to cover his ass.


Thats the reason we have to get our cigar's the way we do. The Canadian Government isn't a Government, It's a Mafia, they work the same way. You can drink,gamble,smoke,etc as long as they get their cut. Then it's okay, don't give us a cut, then we'll fine you.

If the tax's were not so ridiculous then people would be able to order, cigar's alcohol etc and pay the tax's if they were reasonable. I could never work at Custom's knowing how bad this Government screw's everyone in tax's, and that I was part of the process of screwing my fellow Canadian's.

I will never pay $250 for a box again. I did once, never again, it's PURE EXTORTION, I will simply send it back. Then have it reshipped, I'll gladly pay another $23 for shipping than give this crooked Goverenment their extortion fee. We all pay enough in tax's.

Free Country my butt, when we are told what we have to pay for something in tax's from some overpaid under worked politician, then how is it a free Country? :ballchain:

Little off topic, but just an example of how unjust the tax's are. I bought a car that had 3 previous owner's each time that car was sold, the person buying it had to pay tax's. So the Government got tax's 4 times off of one vehicle, even though the person who bought it new originally paid huge tax's already. The vehicle should have been taxed once, not 4 time's. That is an example of CROOKED. :nono:

The other thing I would like to know is how to they come up with a price, with all the various price's of boxed cigar's. Some box's are only $77, some $135 +. So how do they come up with an accurate amount? Or do they do the typical lazy Government way and just ding a box $250 regardless of the actual price.:ask:

I'll quit smoking cigar's if it get's to ridiculous, but the Government get's enough of my money everytime I buy food,gas,cloths,electricity,heat my house, the internet,phone,property tax's, Etc I could fill 2 pages back to back with how much we pay. I'm not paying it on a simple pleasure as smoking a cigar.:anim_soapbox:

Okay I've ranted enough. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## justice123

tmac77 said:


> Anyone here tried Holts Cigar Company? Decent prices and it looks like they ship to Canada. Not sure about how they label the customs sticker.


I've never tried them. It would probably be best to call and ask what their policy is. If they play ball. It's nice to have as many online store's who play ball. Just in case a few decide to stop.:thumb:


----------



## justice123

Wouldn't it be nice if the Government woke up and lowered the tax's?:brick: Just think, we would be able to go to a local Cigar store and pick up a box, or a few cigar's without being killed in tax's. :thumb: The Government would make money, we could get a half decent smoke, the retailer would make money and stay in business. What a perfect scenario. We can always dream.ray2:


----------



## SmoknTaz

AspiringGent said:


> A colleague who works at the border just put together a good document describing fees/duties/taxes on importing cigars (and whisky) into Canada. The short: $250 duties/taxes on a $100 box of cigars. The long: Importing Scotch & Cigars. I should note that because of his role at the border, there is a very pessimistic view towards mis-declaring and smuggling, as you can imagine, to cover his ass.


Thanks for the 411 Luke!


----------



## pomorider

Just received a package from 4noggins.com and I didn't have to pay extra.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Good to hear Raphael :tu


----------



## pomorider

justice123 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if the Government woke up and lowered the tax's?:brick: Just think, we would be able to go to a local Cigar store and pick up a box, or a few cigar's without being killed in tax's. :thumb: The Government would make money, we could get a half decent smoke, the retailer would make money and stay in business. What a perfect scenario. We can always dream.ray2:


At least we don't have to pay an arm and 2 legs for medical coverage. I just want the government to lift the ban on smoking indoor.


----------



## tmac77

This might not be the correct thread for this but I was wondering if anyone out there knows if humidors shipped from the US (cheaphumidors.com) get dinged with any tax and/or duties?


----------



## Codename47

tmac77 said:


> This might not be the correct thread for this but I was wondering if anyone out there knows if humidors shipped from the US (cheaphumidors.com) get dinged with any tax and/or duties?


Here, in EU they put taxes on everything imported. However, humidors does not apply for excise duty tax.


----------



## tmac77

Codename47 said:


> Here, in EU they put taxes on everything imported. However, humidors does not apply for excise duty tax.


We have a tax similar to the VAT that they have in many parts of the EU. So that is some times a given. Most of the time in Canada is all depends on the shipping service. Be it Purolator, Fedex, UPS, DHL. I finds that Purolator is the best and DHL the worst here.


----------



## Tarks

tmac77 said:


> This might not be the correct thread for this but I was wondering if anyone out there knows if humidors shipped from the US (cheaphumidors.com) get dinged with any tax and/or duties?


If the product (excluding tobacco and alcohol) is made in Mexico or the USA then it is not subject to duties but is subject to taxes.


----------



## tmac77

Yea I did not think that I would escape the GST/PST/HST taxes. As for cigars, it seems that the only way that I am going to safely get some sticks out of the US is to go accross boarder to a B&M stay for a night or two and bring them back legit.%!$%$!% CAD taxes Thanks Tarks.


----------



## Tarks

tmac77 said:


> Yea I did not think that I would escape the GST/PST/HST taxes. As for cigars, it seems that the only way that I am going to safely get some sticks out of the US is to go accross boarder to a B&M stay for a night or two and bring them back legit.%!$%$!% CAD taxes Thanks Tarks.


Don't buy from a B&M in the USA. Yo will pay an arm and a leg. Place an online order and have them ship to your hotel.


----------



## tmac77

I live in Toronto and often do a road trip down south where there is a Tinderbox that has relatively decent prices. I guess another alternative would be to get a post box in Niagara Falls USA side and have stuff delivered there.


----------



## Entan

Now that we're closing in on the holiday season. Does anyone know if there is a difference in Canadian Customs during this time. Are they more active due to increased traffic? Is it a bad idea to order cigars during this month? Or is it a good idea as it is more likely to be missed amongst all the other packages. What is everyone's experience with this in the past couple of years?


----------



## Tarks

IMO, x-mas is the best time to order for two reasons. For one, you don't have to worry about hot weather (beetles). And, customs is overwhelmed with packages = less chance of "getting hit". I have have been told that the summer is the worst time to order outside 
Canada. There are lots of students working at customs trying to be the "hero"!


----------



## Leafs42084

have you guys seen any specials lately that would apply to us north of the border?

Ive seen a lot of black friday/cyber monday deals where they offer free shipping and stuff, but its always for the US


----------



## golfguy

Tarks said:


> IMO, x-mas is the best time to order for two reasons... And, customs is overwhelmed with packages = less chance of "getting hit"


That certainly jives with my past experience as a vendor who's customers used to order from our US division trying to save $. Although the shipment volume from our US warehouse spiked in Dec, we received far fewer complaints about both duty and taxes being levied


----------



## Entan

Thank you both for your replies. 

Leafs, Every deal I've seen involving free shipping has always been exclusive to the US. While it would be nice to offer free shipping up here, I'm not sure I'd take it as it would be the cheapest (1st Class International Package) kind of shipping and is more likely to get checked by Customs as far as I've been told.


----------



## Leafs42084

I use seriouscigars sometimes, and used them the most when I first started buying online. They have a lot of popular boxes labeled as "free shipping"... and it applied to us Canadians as well...

I checked on their site recently and it says its free to the US...but I dont know if its always said that or if its a recent change. Delivery from serious took about 10 business days max from what I remember


----------



## tmac77

Cheaphumidors delivers to Canada and they have a free shipping promo on right now. PM 'CheapHumidors' and he will send you the coupon code for Canadian orders.


----------



## Shaz

Entan said:


> Thank you both for your replies.
> 
> Leafs, Every deal I've seen involving free shipping has always been exclusive to the US. While it would be nice to offer free shipping up here, I'm not sure I'd take it as it would be the cheapest (1st Class International Package) kind of shipping and is more likely to get checked by Customs as far as I've been told.


The free shipping offers mean nothing to us, since they are going to charge us the higher international shipping rate anyway. In cases like this, I ask the retailer to ship out extra cigars to the approximate value of what their US shipping costs would be. At least that way, I'm getting something. If you don't ask, you don't get.



tmac77 said:


> Cheaphumidors delivers to Canada and they have a free shipping promo on right now. PM 'CheapHumidors' and he will send you the coupon code for Canadian orders.


Based on what Dave the sales rep from Cheaphumidors said, they don't play ball. Meaning that they will declare the contents as cigars on the customs form. (Said in my best Dragon's imitation) For that reason I'm out. The free shipping don't mean a thing when you tack on duties.


----------



## Shaz

BTW, what's going on with our signatures lately? Some post have them, others don't.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> BTW, what's going on with our signatures lately? Some post have them, others don't.


Your sig will only show on your first post in the thread. Any subsequent posts in the same thread will not show your sig! Something about speeding up page load.


----------



## Shaz

SmoknTaz said:


> Your sig will only show on your first post in the thread. Any subsequent posts in the same thread will not show your sig! Something about speeding up page load.


Thanks Taz. I guess that makes some kind of sense.


----------



## Tarks

Entan said:


> Thank you both for your replies.
> 
> Leafs, Every deal I've seen involving free shipping has always been exclusive to the US. While it would be nice to offer free shipping up here, I'm not sure I'd take it as it would be the cheapest (1st Class International Package) kind of shipping and is more likely to get checked by Customs as far as I've been told.


FYI, I have never had an issue with 1st class International shipping.


----------



## Shaz

Me neither.


----------



## tmac77

Anyone here ever tired seriouscigars.com? I noticed on their website that they do ship internationally but no idea if they play ball with customs or not.


----------



## tmac77

Nobody here tried seriouscigars?


----------



## Tarks

tmac77 said:


> Nobody here tried seriouscigars?


FYI, just because they say they ship international doesn't mean they ship to Canada. There are lots of sites that claim to ship international but don't ship to Canada.


----------



## SeanL

There are plenty of shops who will ship to Canada, but the vast majority of those vendors will declare exactly what is in the parcel and its value. My understanding is that Serious falls into the that category.


----------



## Bullcrap05

SeanL said:


> There are plenty of shops who will ship to Canada, but the vast majority of those vendors will declare exactly what is in the parcel and its value. My understanding is that Serious falls into the that category.


Any of you have tried mikes* cigars*? I read in these postings and others that Atlantic are pretty good but find them a little pricey compare to Mike. Anyone know if Mike's are reliable. I just talked online with a rep at Mike's and they said they write "Book" for customs.

Another way would be to try my us c o m in which it is a forwarding company it seems. A little pricey but if we Canadians have no choice, what else is there?

Only problem is that I'm bot sure what the forwarding company would declare it as? probably a dead end here for this...


----------



## Shaz

Bullcrap05 said:


> Another way would be to try my us c o m in which it is a forwarding company it seems. A little pricey but if we Canadians have no choice, what else is there?
> 
> Only problem is that I'm bot sure what the forwarding company would declare it as? probably a dead end here for this...


I just checked out their website. I think the main problem using MYUS.com is their shipping method. They strictly us couriers, as one would expect. They will always charge you brokerage fees and either declare them as cigars and charge you the duties up front. I think using them would probably not be the best method.


----------



## saskd

Hey everyone, Tmac recommended I check out this thread and so far it looks like a lot of good information here. At the moment I have an order on the way from Atlantic that has been stuck in customs since Sunday. Maybe things are just slow, but I think it's more likely my package was opened by customs. Has this happened to anyone else here recently? I'm really hoping this is a rare case and not something that's going to happen regularly.


----------



## Cadillac

saskd said:


> Hey everyone, Tmac recommended I check out this thread and so far it looks like a lot of good information here. At the moment I have an order on the way from Atlantic that has been stuck in customs since Sunday. Maybe things are just slow, but I think it's more likely my package was opened by customs. Has this happened to anyone else here recently? I'm really hoping this is a rare case and not something that's going to happen regularly.


Just relax bro. :ss

Things are real slow this time of year. Just a future heads up, two rules (that I sometimes break myself) are 1) NEVER order during the Summer. The regular agents are on holidays, and the goody-goody college replacements cover for them. They seem to wanna open everything. 2) Never order during the Christmas season. Things take forever to come in, and pkg's can sometimes get lost easily.


----------



## saskd

Cadillac said:


> Just relax bro. :ss
> 
> Things are real slow this time of year. Just a future heads up, two rules (that I sometimes break myself) are 1) NEVER order during the Summer. The regular agents are on holidays, and the goody-goody college replacements cover for them. They seem to wanna open everything. 2) Never order during the Christmas season. Things take forever to come in, and pkg's can sometimes get lost easily.


Thanks for the advice. I'm going to try to be patient. Maybe a trip to the local B&M tomorrow will help me wait.


----------



## SeanL

There really is no rhyme or reason to some of the tracking data. There's no point in getting overly worried until you actually know whether there is a problem or not.


----------



## saskd

SeanL said:


> There really is no rhyme or reason to some of the tracking data. There's no point in getting overly worried until you actually know whether there is a problem or not.


You're right. I just received my order of gourmet cook books with no extra fees.


----------



## SeanL

Nice! What did you get?


----------



## saskd

A box of CAO Golds and a sampler pack.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Enjoy the Golds. They go great with a cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## tmac77

saskd said:


> You're right. I just received my order of gourmet cook books with no extra fees.


Great Result on your order! They actually listed the contents as gourmet cook books?


----------



## tbarber12

tmac77 said:


> Great Result on your order! They actually listed the contents as gourmet cook books?


Looks like they are getting creative with their descriptions.


----------



## tmac77

The more creative the better. Less chance of them dropping of our "A" list of companies that ship here. There are few enough of them as it is.


----------



## tmac77

Tarks said:


> If the product (excluding tobacco and alcohol) is made in Mexico or the USA then it is not subject to duties but is subject to taxes.


I just received a humidor, among other items, from cheaphumidors and got dinged with duty and tax. Shipment came via Fedex who are notoriously bad for applying duties. Had to pay $62.59 on a $243 order. I phoned fedex to inquire why and they told me that they will apply the duty on behalf of Canada Customs on any shipment comming in from the US valued over $20.00 unless there is a duty free certificate from the sender authenticating that the product is made in the US. and therefor acceptable unde the free trade act. Moral of the story is to be ready to pay duty if it comes via a courier service. If comming in via USPS you are less likely to get dinged.


----------



## SmoknTaz

tmac77 said:


> I just received a humidor, among other items, from cheaphumidors and got dinged with duty and tax. Shipment came via Fedex who are notoriously bad for applying duties. Had to pay $62.59 on a $243 order. I phoned fedex to inquire why and they told me that they will apply the duty on behalf of Canada Customs on any shipment comming in from the US valued over $20.00 unless there is a duty free certificate from the sender authenticating that the product is made in the US. and therefor acceptable unde the free trade act. Moral of the story is to be ready to pay duty if it comes via a courier service. If comming in via USPS you are less likely to get dinged.


Not sure how you would go about it but that is highway robbery! There must be a way to dispute the extra charges Tom.


----------



## tmac77

SmoknTaz said:


> Not sure how you would go about it but that is highway robbery! There must be a way to dispute the extra charges Tom.


If i get confirmation that the humi wasmade in the USA then I might be able to get the duty back from Canada Customs. The GST and PST however i can't get back. Messaged Dave at Cheaphumidors in his puff thread and he said that they are now strictly by the book on deliveries to Canada. According to him, they were contacted by Canada Customs and they caved.


----------



## Entan

I'd placed an order the week before last and chose Priority Mail (USPS) for shipping. Normally it takes about a week to arrive. This time however, it's been more than a week and the tracking hasn't been updated since it first shipped. Is this normal during the Christmas season? Has anyone else placed an order recently?


----------



## canuck2099

Took closer to two weeks last time I made an order and that was a couple of months ago. Considering Christmas etc I'm sure that it will take a bit longer than usual. I heared Letterman say that USPS will be handling approx. 16 million items over the holidays.....he said "handle" not deliver :laugh:



Entan said:


> I'd placed an order the week before last and chose Priority Mail (USPS) for shipping. Normally it takes about a week to arrive. This time however, it's been more than a week and the tracking hasn't been updated since it first shipped. Is this normal during the Christmas season? Has anyone else placed an order recently?


----------



## SeanL

Entan said:


> I'd placed an order the week before last and chose Priority Mail (USPS) for shipping. Normally it takes about a week to arrive. This time however, it's been more than a week and the tracking hasn't been updated since it first shipped. Is this normal during the Christmas season? Has anyone else placed an order recently?


I have had similar happen with non-cigar related shipments from the US. It is not unusual to see irregularities with the tracking scans around the holidays.


----------



## SmoknTaz

SeanL said:


> I have had similar happen with non-cigar related shipments from the US. It is not unusual to see irregularities with the tracking scans around the holidays.


Yup, 10 to 14 business days is my experience with US vendors.


----------



## Entan

Thanks for the replies. I look forward to the day they make it to my door.


----------



## saskd

Entan said:


> I'd placed an order the week before last and chose Priority Mail (USPS) for shipping. Normally it takes about a week to arrive. This time however, it's been more than a week and the tracking hasn't been updated since it first shipped. Is this normal during the Christmas season? Has anyone else placed an order recently?


I just received an order last week and the tracking information was useless. My package was listed as "in foreign customs" even after it was delivered to me. I wouldn't worry too much yet.


----------



## jspilon

CCOM stopped shipping to us??


----------



## taxedman

jspilon said:


> CCOM stopped shipping to us??


Yup, no more international shipping....stopped about a month ago. I have used Atlantic since w/good results.


----------



## tmac77

I've been looking for Boveda mini travel packs online but can't seem to find them. Anyone know of an online retailer that sells these and ships to Canada?


----------



## tmac77

Nice exchange rate right now if you are ordering sticks from south of the border.!:canada:


----------



## jspilon

tmac77 said:


> I've been looking for Boveda mini travel packs online but can't seem to find them. Anyone know of an online retailer that sells these and ships to Canada?


Is there such a thing? I have seen the regular Boveda packets but no minis...

CheapHumidors.com sell Boveda packets and ships to Canada.


----------



## tmac77

I saw them in a B&M in Detroit in October when I was down there to see the Lions/Redskins game. Theey are good for up to 10 sticks in a ziplock. A few online retailers in the US sell them but none that I know that ship to Canada.


----------



## tmac77

Finally found the Boveda mini travel packs at Cigars-now.com and according to their website they do ship to Canada.


----------



## tmac77

Found another place that delivers to Canada that I did not see listed here. Hilands Cigars. I actually contacted them and they are okay with shipping here with "gift" on the customs sticker. I am going to place a small order to see how it goes. Prices are not as good as Atlantic but shipping is better and they do have some sticks not available at Atlantic.


----------



## justice123

I was just wondering if anyone noticed an increase in shipping fee's from Atlantic? On the order the shipping came to $28.69, but on the shipping box shipping was only $23.90 I only ordered one box this time. The order before this one, I ordered a box of cigars with 2 sampler packs and the shipping was $22.33 and the shipping box was bigger. I was just wondering, the shipping seems to be all different.

I'm not complaining, just curious. Atlantic has Fantasic price's and customer service. My last order only took 6 Buisness days, and no extra charge's. So I don't mind paying a little more for shipping for the price, since the same box of cigar's would easily cost me probably about $200 or more here in Canada. I'm just curious. if anyone else has noticed?


----------



## socapots

This from Atlantic. order palced Jan 7th At my door Jan 13. Fastest ive ever experienced.
love that place.


----------



## francone13

socapots said:


> This from Atlantic. order palced Jan 7th At my door Jan 13. Fastest ive ever experienced.
> love that place.


Does Atlantic ship to Canada all the time under gift so we avoid duties? or should I call them before i place my order?


----------



## saskd

francone13 said:


> Does Atlantic ship to Canada all the time under gift so we avoid duties? or should I call them before i place my order?


They always ship as a gift. You don't have to phone to make special arrangements. So far I've placed three orders with them and haven't had to pay duties once.


----------



## francone13

saskd said:


> They always ship as a gift. You don't have to phone to make special arrangements. So far I've placed three orders with them and haven't had to pay duties once.


Awesome thanks!!!! Im new to the site and cigar smoking so im just looking for my best option to buy cigars. The only decent one i can find in ontario is cigarchief


----------



## saskd

francone13 said:


> Awesome thanks!!!! Im new to the site and cigar smoking so im just looking for my best option to buy cigars. The only decent one i can find in ontario is cigarchief


Welcome to the forum. You'll find lots of good help here. You should head over to the New Puffer forum and introduce yourself.


----------



## Bullcrap05

francone13 said:


> Awesome thanks!!!! Im new to the site and cigar smoking so im just looking for my best option to buy cigars. The only decent one i can find in ontario is cigarchief


Welcome my friend. I'm from Ontario as well and I know cigarchief but he is still very expensive though.


----------



## tmac77

francone13 said:


> Does Atlantic ship to Canada all the time under gift so we avoid duties? or should I call them before i place my order?


Last couple of orders that I got from Atlantic showed as 'gourmet cooks books' and 'spice mill' on the outside. no issues weith CRA.


----------



## pomorider

Bullcrap05 said:


> Welcome my friend. I'm from Ontario as well and I know cigarchief but he is still very expensive though.


With the Chief, you don't have to worry about CRA. With the shipping charges, he is still cheaper than buying locally in BC.


----------



## francone13

Bullcrap05 said:


> Welcome my friend. I'm from Ontario as well and I know cigarchief but he is still very expensive though.


Where do you get your cigars from online?


----------



## socapots

pomorider said:


> With the Chief, you don't have to worry about CRA. With the shipping charges, he is still cheaper than buying locally in BC.


still against federal laws to ship across provincial lines.. But i honestly dont think they care about a few boxes of cigars.. now pallets would be a different story. lol..

and as a side not i assume CRA is Canada Revenue Agency really cares about cigars being shipped anywhere.
Customs would be a different story of course.


----------



## socapots

francone13 said:


> Where do you get your cigars from online?


skim back a few pages in this topic and you will find more then a few suppliers.


----------



## jaypulay

socapots said:


> still against federal laws to ship across provincial lines.. But i honestly dont think they care about a few boxes of cigars.. now pallets would be a different story. lol..
> 
> and as a side not i assume CRA is Canada Revenue Agency really cares about cigars being shipped anywhere.
> Customs would be a different story of course.


I think Matt is able to ship across provinces because of the fact the the shop is on an Indian Reserve and not subject to the same federal laws in that regard. I think... not 100%


----------



## socapots

he is on a reserve, but i think that gets him a break on the tax and duties he pays when he buys. But when he sells, unless you have a treaty number, you pay the taxes like everyone else. 
Shipping within provincial lines is not a problem.


----------



## tmac77

and as a side not i assume CRA is Canada Revenue Agency really cares about cigars being shipped anywhere.
Customs would be a different story of course.[/QUOTE]

Correct CRA and Customs used to be under the same agency but were changed in 2005 to CRA and CBSA (Canada Border Services Agency)


----------



## Bullcrap05

francone13 said:


> Where do you get your cigars from online?


so far, I haven't tried one yet. I always have people going to the states or Cuba so I ask them to bring me back boxes. I want to try Atlantic though since I hear good things about them and the boxes makes it pass borders. I like mike cigars selection as well but not sure how they are regarding shipping.


----------



## tmac77

Bullcrap05 said:


> so far, I haven't tried one yet. I always have people going to the states or Cuba so I ask them to bring me back boxes. I want to try Atlantic though since I hear good things about them and the boxes makes it pass borders. I like mike cigars selection as well but not sure how they are regarding shipping.


Stick with Atlantic for Canadian deliveries. Not supposed to talk about cigars from a certain island in the general forum. best to PM someone about that.


----------



## Bullcrap05

tmac77 said:


> Stick with Atlantic for Canadian deliveries. Not supposed to talk about cigars from a certain island in the general forum. best to PM someone about that.


Sounds good....thanks


----------



## socapots

tmac77 said:


> Correct CRA and Customs used to be under the same agency but were changed in 2005 to CRA and CBSA (Canada Border Services Agency)


Yeah. my wife used to work for Them before the change.


----------



## francone13

mavmech13 said:


> Asking for a friend.
> 
> Is Cigarchief legit? He's wondering because the prices are almost too good to be true I guess.


Id like to know if they are legit also. Im thinking of placing an order.


----------



## canadianbeaver

francone13 said:


> Id like to know if they are legit also. Im thinking of placing an order.


I am very happy with my order from the Chief


----------



## HGFlex

socapots said:


>


Hey Andrew, was that a platnium sampler you're showing in this picture from Atlantic? If so, you got a pretty sweet deal. I ordered one once with some hit or miss results... anybody else have any luck with Atlantics grab-bag samplers?


----------



## socapots

HGFlex said:


> Hey Andrew, was that a platnium sampler you're showing in this picture from Atlantic? If so, you got a pretty sweet deal. I ordered one once with some hit or miss results... anybody else have any luck with Atlantics grab-bag samplers?


Yes.. Yes it is. I didnt know what to expect. And when i got it i honestly didnt know how good they were/are.. But figured id price a few out. And it seems like it was a pretty good deal. 
Going to give them as long as i can before i dig into them. 
see how long i can last. lol.


----------



## BRAC

Hey Folks,

I just received my "book of the month" from Atlantic.:biggrin1: My order arrived safely, free of extra charges, and only took eight days to reach Edmonton. They were great to deal with and even let me make a couple last minute additions to my order. Thanks to the forum, this thread in particular, for the heads up. 

Highly recommended!


----------



## Kampaigner

BRAC said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I just received my "book of the month" from Atlantic.:biggrin1: My order arrived safely, free of extra charges, and only took eight days to reach Edmonton. They were great to deal with and even let me make a couple last minute additions to my order. Thanks to the forum, this thread in particular, for the heads up.
> 
> Highly recommended!


I'm glad to hear that it went good for you. I'm in spruce and will try Atlantic out after hearing of your success with them.


----------



## Habanolover

A new thread has been started. I would ask that all members read the new sticky concerning discussion of vendor practices before posting in the new thread.

Sticky: *Discussion of vendor practices*

New Thread: *Comapnies that deliver to Canada II*


----------

